# BKB's 2nd Grow



## bekindbud (Jan 16, 2011)

*BeKindBud's 2nd Grow*

Welcome to my 2nd Grow. As I did with my 1st grow, I will dedicate this grow to my MOM who passed away from Cancer. I LOVE YOU MOM!!!!
I am still finishing up my 1st Grow but I am already into the second round. I am still learning and hoping for a successful grow from start to finish. I am going to be doing a couple of different things to all the plants. I am ready to get my grow going and ready to see if I can grow some real good smoke for myself and friends to enjoy. I made tons of nOOb mistakes on my 1st Grow so hopefully I learned a few tricks now. 
*My Goal: Healthy Plants from start to finish, Quality Bud, 1 Ounce per Plant and most of all LEARN MORE!!!!!!!! *
Here is what I am working with and how I plan to run this grow.
I dont have much room, I live in a very small apartment and space is very limited. I will be Vegging in my 420 Vizio Veg Box that was designed and created by Billcollector99. I will be Flowering in my 2'x4'x5' Tent.

*420 Vizio Veg Box:*

36"x22"x22"
2- 24watt CFLs(Daylight) 
2- 14 watt LED Quad Spectrum Panels (adjustable)
1- Fan for cooling CFLs
1- Co2 Green Pad
Timer(20/4)

*Flowering Tent:*

2'x4'x5'
400 watt HPS Light with Electronic Ballast
8" Cool Tube
440CFM 6" Fan (24/0)
4" In-Line Booster Fan (24/0)
Carbon Filter
Eva Dry De-Humidifier
2 Fans
Timer(12/12)

*Strains:*
3- MamaDude Bagseed (Sour Diesel x Blueberry)
1- Jack Herer (Clone/Female)
1- OG Herojuana (Clone/Female)
1- Venom OG Kush (Clone/Female)
1- Hindu Kush x AK47 (Auto/Seed)

*Nutes:*
Fox Farm Grow Big 
Fox Farm Tiger Bloom
Fox Farm Big Bloom
Earth Juice Micro Blast
Ton O Bud

*Watering:*
*MAKING IT RAIN BABY* (Flush Feeding)

Pics:
OG Herojuana(Sup Crop)

Jack Herer(Sup Crop)

Venom OG Kush(Sup Crop)

MamaDude and Hindu Kush x AK47 Auto(top right cup)

All Plants Vegging


Well lets see what I can do with these babies!!!! 

Please feel free and comment, post, educate, debate, learn and have fun here. I dont mind spelling errors and gramatical errors are ok too. LOL WE ARE STONERS! I learned so much form some damn great growers at RIU, hope to meet more and help even more.

Peace All

BKB


----------



## coonword (Jan 16, 2011)

subscribed!!cant wait to see your grow go from veg to harvest!


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 16, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about growing OG Herojuana or Venom OG Kush? I think they are big California type strain or something, local only. I am not too sure cause I never smoked or seen it before. Still new to the hobby of growing. Would like to hear form some people that have grown or smoked it before. Thanks all and I hope I get some real good info on both these strains I am attempting.

Peace
BKB


----------



## kingofqueen (Jan 16, 2011)

Never grown those b4 cant,t help you there . So sorry to here about your mom bro . That's the sole #1 hardest thing I had to deal with in my life ,losing mom . 

+rep . Nice setup I like it and will be watching . Feel free to ask any questions if you need some help .My journal is in the sig .


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 16, 2011)

kingofqueen said:


> Never grown those b4 cant,t help you there . So sorry to here about your mom bro . That's the sole #1 hardest thing I had to deal with in my life ,losing mom .
> 
> +rep . Nice setup I like it and will be watching . Feel free to ask any questions if you need some help .My journal is in the sig .


Welcome king, thanks for coming by. Growing has really helped me dealing with the lose of my mom. Sorry about yours but at least our moms are not suffering anymore and I know my mom is smoking bud with the Ganja Gods! 

I tried a couple of times to click on your link in your signature but its not working or something. 

Peace
BKB


----------



## kingofqueen (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh thanks for mentioning that I,ll go see whats wrong.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 16, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> I'm in. Gonna be fun.
> Daniels


It is always a stress relief when a Master Gardener follows his young grasshoppah!!!! Thanks for coming Daniels, folks look at his journals, he is a Master!!!! Even has a Medical Marijuana Sperm Bank Cultivating. LOL I am stoned off MamaDude Bud

My Avatar says all...Fine Buds, Hot Chicks and Good Music!
Peace

BKB


----------



## clitlover (Jan 16, 2011)

They look good, can you tell me why a few of your plants seem to look like the stem was push over or even snaped but still connected, im a first timer and learning new stuf every day, even the extra 72 hours in the dark before the chop tell me is that a good idea too


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 16, 2011)

clitlover said:


> They look good, can you tell me why a few of your plants seem to look like the stem was push over or even snaped but still connected, im a first timer and learning new stuf every day, even the extra 72 hours in the dark before the chop tell me is that a good idea too


Loving your name CLover!!! Sweet! I Super Cropped the main stem so I can bring up the lower growth to have a nice full even canopy. I am still expiermenting myself and you will see later on when my plants have a lot of bud sites. Well thats what I am hoping for. If anyone else can come in and help my man out about Sup Crop, please chime in. Here is a video that might explain it better. I will update my grow tonight after I take pictures. Stick around Clitlover and you will learn like I am learning and then watch your own grow start really kicking ass.

Here is my plant Dee Dee that I Sup Crop and LST. See the many bud sites:


Hope this short video helps....
[video=youtube;Td3k1DJG2d8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Td3k1DJG2d8[/video]

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 17, 2011)

*Veg Box Rocking *



*HK47 Auto*
*1st feeding*: *GrowBig (1/2 tsp)50% / Big Bloom(1/2 tbl)50%*



*MamaDude #1,2,3 (left to right)*
*1st feeding*: *GrowBig (1/2 tsp)50% / Big Bloom(1/2 tbl)50%*
MD#1,2 Pat Pheno
MD#3 MD Pheno
*All MDs are way healthier then the original MD and Pat!!!*



*Jack Herer*
Next watering will be 1st feeding and 2nd M.I.R(Making It Rain)
She alread popped up from Sup Crop.
Im really loving this one!!!!



*Venom OG Kush*
She already started popping up from major Sup Crop. Nice



*OG Herojuana*
Seems she might have alittle pH problem....Not sure if Coco Fiber has any issues with pH? Notice the pointy leave tips getting crisp..possible Lockout or pH wacked out. Tomorrow she will get M.I.R



Let me know what you all think. So far so good, I will get the OG herojuana back on track real quick. I dont know what the owner of the clone fed her, she is mine now and will be good to go.

Peace All

BKB


----------



## bajafox (Jan 17, 2011)

Dude you weren't kidding, those clones look good! Can't wait to smoke some of that Venom, I've tried Herojuana before, it's good shit and I think it might be a SoCal thing, not sure... Just find out if they are sativa dominants or indica doms and we can take a good guess on when they will be done, then we can just start checking the trichs around 8 tot 9 weeks, I doubt they'll need more than that

Good luck!


----------



## coonword (Jan 17, 2011)

love how clean and detailed your post/threads are goodwork bro but you already know dat lol


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 17, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Dude you weren't kidding, those clones look good! Can't wait to smoke some of that Venom, I've tried Herojuana before, it's good shit and I think it might be a SoCal thing, not sure... Just find out if they are sativa dominants or indica doms and we can take a good guess on when they will be done, then we can just start checking the trichs around 8 tot 9 weeks, I doubt they'll need more than that
> 
> Good luck!


Yep he sold me both clones for $20.00 not bad, at least they are healthy and not burnt to shit like my Chocolope.


coonword said:


> love how clean and detailed your post/threads are goodwork bro but you already know dat lol


I like taking pics of my plants if you havent noticed, I go into this zone when smoking a bowl of my own grown bud and taking pics and updating my grow=Good Efin Times!!!! LOL, but thanks. Hope you all enjoy it and lets learn from each other! Thats my favorite.

BKB


----------



## bajafox (Jan 17, 2011)

I need to make one more trip this week before I sell my truck, posted it on clist today and already got an offer I'm considering so I might be without transportation for a few weeks/months until I decide what I'm gonna get next...


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 17, 2011)

bajafox said:


> I need to make one more trip this week before I sell my truck, posted it on clist today and already got an offer I'm considering so I might be without transportation for a few weeks/months until I decide what I'm gonna get next...


You might want to stock up...I got MD seeds if you still want for shit and giggles. Me and Billcollector got them going and it would be cool if you had one going when you get some room. I will bring some to you if u cant make it out here. I hope you get some good offers on your truck.

BKB


----------



## bajafox (Jan 17, 2011)

Dude I honestly wish I could squeeze one in but I have like 5 clones I need to get rid that I won't have room to flower. I'm considering dropping my AG and G13 strains to make room for my Blackjack (upon billcollectors request, lol) and a random new strain. I'm probably going to also drop EDAWG since we can't figure what strain it is... 

I'll definitely take some seeds but it's gonna be a while before I have room to start them. I'd much rather take a clone


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey BKB, man you will have weed to last you for a minute Like the tent, mine's about that size as well. I can't wait to see what this crop will look like.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 18, 2011)

everyone looks fantasitc much like last grow log! have to sub my self into this one to see what sort of crazy plants come from this up and coming grower! haha peace


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey all, sorry I havent been around for a few days but I been really busy with work, trying to make some extra money and pay bills. I will update tonight on my grow. Hope all is well with everyone.

Peace

BKB


----------



## coonword (Jan 24, 2011)

lookin forward to the update bro i got alot of things going on myself 1000k mh/hps and a nice vegg tent


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 25, 2011)

everything looks super dank man, good shit. 

couple things: first, you vizio box i have a funny story for (funny to me lol) a couple months ago i was super wasted at a friends house laying in his bed and all i could see in the darkness was a vizio emblem illuminated on a tv and in my drunken stupor my vision was a little messed up so "vizio" in the font they have it on the tv it looked a lot like "420" and got a huge kick out of that. grand story i know.

next: that video you posted on super cropping is actually from a medical marijuana farm like place on maui! haha just thought i should add that because i know the area the place is about 15 miles away, those people do amazing work.

finally: good luck on your grows man, i already know u got the skills just keep putting in the great effort and the results will show!


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 26, 2011)

mauichronic808 said:


> everything looks super dank man, good shit.
> 
> couple things: first, you vizio box i have a funny story for (funny to me lol) a couple months ago i was super wasted at a friends house laying in his bed and all i could see in the darkness was a vizio emblem illuminated on a tv and in my drunken stupor my vision was a little messed up so "vizio" in the font they have it on the tv it looked a lot like "420" and got a huge kick out of that. grand story i know.
> 
> ...


Thanks Maui and if I ever make it out to the Islands you better be welcoming with a nice Spliff!!! LOL When my Vizio box was done we didnt realize that it was representing the "420" symbol. LOL
Thats awesome about the vid, I would love to roam the islands and grows out there, I could only imagine what its like. Appreciate your kind words bro.

Peace
BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 26, 2011)

Blue Himalaya Diesel (Auto)


Seedlings: 
Mamadude top 3 cups (left to right)
G13 x (Hindu Kush x AK47)#1 (bottom left)
Hindu Kush x AK47 (Auto)(bottom right)



OG Herojuana
Venom OG Kush
G13 x (Hindu Kush x AK47)#2 (cup in the back)



Peace All

BKB


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 26, 2011)

Quite the Garden you got going now. Great to see.
Daniels


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 27, 2011)

first things first: nice selection man. you got a great variety coming, ive always been interested in autos but when i ordered the seeds, homeland security thought they would try their hand at growing them for me and sending me the empty package..

and hell yeah im always waiting with a spliff haha. the only worries of growing out here is the damn moisture.. mold and mildew is a hell of a problem if not growing on the south side (dry side)


----------



## kingofqueen (Jan 27, 2011)

*Looks like you are still trucking right along , those babies look green and healthy .*


----------



## coonword (Jan 28, 2011)

notice the 3rd pic the dieing leaf in the background i love that color pattern!!


----------



## TaoWolf (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm liking the veg box - lot going on in there!

It's good to be back online here and see how good it's going for you... and just so others can see the MD seeds I started on the opposite end of the continent: 



Thanks again brother!


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Feb 3, 2011)

What's up BKB, your grow looks green and healthy. Great job on the super cropping, you got those Kush plants on lock down! Love the color of the BHD autos


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 4, 2011)

Whats up everyone, sorry I havent been updating but I been really busy with work and my CPU was seriously infected. Give my man BC props for fixing my CPU for FREE!!! Thanks bro! 

Ok here is whats going on. I transplanted the following plants:

*G13 x Hindu Kush x AK47 (Flowering)*
*Sex: FEMALE*



*MamaDude #1 (Flowering)*
*SEX: UNK*



*MamaDude #2 (Flowering)*
*SEX: UNK*




These are all currently Vegging 

*OG Herojuana* (Left) *Venom OG* (Right) *(Veg)*




*NEW ADDITIONS*

Strain: Bullshark
Pedigree: Great White Shark x Skunk #5
Breeder: Bulldog Seeds
Indica/Sativa: 70/30
Flowering: 8 Weeks
Yield: 600/700 gr./sqm

Strain: Northern Flame
Genetics: Northern Lights, Thai, Grapefruit, Hawaiian Sativa
Breeder: Secret Valley
Flowering Time: 8-9 weeks Indoors
Type: Mostly Sativa

*BullShark* (Left) *Northern Flame* (Right)



*MamaDude #3* (Top'd) *(Veg)*



*Jack Herer* *(Veg)*








Everything is doing just fine, I am going to be real busy this up coming work week, so I wont be on here much cause I am going to be tired as fuck. Oh well I gotta pay the bills. LOL 

Peace All

BKB


----------



## TaoWolf (Feb 4, 2011)

Looking awesome man - been waiting for you to start the NF. Hope things settle down at work for you soon so you can get back to the important things like growing plants and hanging out on RIU with us!


----------



## bajafox (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice update BKB! Can't wait to see that Jack start to flower


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Feb 4, 2011)

Yo BKB, your babies look green and healthy, They are coming along great, keep up the good work!


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 5, 2011)

BKB, you're getting it down now. Great color to your Cannabis Bro.
Daniels


----------



## mauichronic808 (Feb 6, 2011)

oh man that northern flame sounds awesome with all those prime strains going into it. lookin good


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 11, 2011)

Whats up all. I am back from some personal time. Here is a quick update....I lost 2 plants due to them not being fed for 6 days. I lost the HKxAK Auto and my Venom OG Kush. I was very bummed out. I still have the OG Herojuana barely hanging on, going to get her back on track. I made a mistake but I had to go take care of business. Everything else is looking ok, they will get better now I am back giving them love. You will see some spotting on my leaves, thats from Foliar Feeding, I was trying it out and I really dont see why I need to do it. I dont like how it spots plants leaves. Oh well, lesson learned for me. MD#1 is showing some curling leaves and I figure it needs to be up canned cause she has roots out the bottom of the container. So MD#1 is going in Bigger Container. Another one I am up canning is the G13xHKxAK#2 which I will put back into Veg cause its showing sex and I want to grow her out for maybe cloning. 

*MD#1(Flowering)*



*MD#2(Flowering)*



*MD#3(Veg/Top'D)*



*G13xHKxAK47#1(Female Flowering)*



*G13xHKxAK47#2(Female Start Veg Today)*



*Jack Herer(Veg)*



Peace All

BKB


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey BKB, man I've been busy too and glad you were able to save some of your girls!! The ones saved are looking healthy and green to me. Your babies missed you and I can see they are glad you are back showing them some love


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 12, 2011)

CHIEF PUFF PUFF said:


> Hey BKB, man I've been busy too and glad you were able to save some of your girls!! The ones saved are looking healthy and green to me. Your babies missed you and I can see they are glad you are back showing them some love


Yeah I was bummed out about losing the Venom OG Kush, I had that plant going nicely. At least I was able to save the OG Herojuana plant. She is Vegging and start to show life again. My MD is root bound cause she has root popping out my holes of her container, I will up can her today to a larger container and she will be fine. She is showing sex today I noticed, my MamaDude is a Female!!!!! Damn 100% so far on sexing MD seeds I got, they must be feminized seeds, damn what a lucky score on some bagseed. BillCollector has MamaDude seeds going and he has one female too. Tao Wolf has 2 MamaDude seeds going and he is doing those in a DWC. Sharing MamaDude love around the world.

Peace

BKB


----------



## TaoWolf (Feb 12, 2011)

That's really cool to know MD lives on in grows from the Pacific to the Atlantic. =D

I have to cross MD and Athena at some point to get some seed stock before moving. But will need to establish some cuttings and make a second veg area in the closet first... it'll be a good CFL project for the summer when it's too hot to really use the 600w.


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 12, 2011)

Cool and that will be a nice mix just try to get a MamaDude Pheno to cross with Athena. The MamaDude bud was hands down my favorite choice between her Pat, Stranger and Shorty. Amazing smoke bro!!!

BKB


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Feb 12, 2011)

It's great that MamaDude seeds are making people happy. I was happy watching her grow


----------



## TaoWolf (Feb 13, 2011)

CHIEF PUFF PUFF said:


> It's great that MamaDude seeds are making people happy. I was happy watching her grow


She's a nice looking plant. Here's one of those other MD seeds I've got going (picture from today):

View attachment 1438363


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 13, 2011)

TaoWolf said:


> She's a nice looking plant. Here's one of those other MD seeds I've got going (picture from today):
> 
> View attachment 1438363


I notice that you have a 600watt and I only have 400watt plus I am seeing her branches getting thick already on yours. I see that MD likes to be in DWC. I think you should top one of the MD you got going. Dont worry I got more seeds of her. So you know I will replenish you. LOL

Peace
BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 13, 2011)

*Update on my Chocolope Drowning*.

Today is Day one of Drowning my Chocolope plant. 
I am going to see how long I can keep her alive before any Male Flowers pop as if she is fully done. She is a beauty and I am sure she will plump up while drowning. I have a perfect rock that fits in to keep her container fully submerged with water. Check out the pics, you may notice a new addition to my grow, courtesy of my man BillCollector who really knew how bummed out I was about losing 2 plants he goes and replenishes me with a beautiful Flowering R'Ed Kush Plant. Thank you for your kindness BillCollector, I am thankful homey! 

*CHOCOLOPE DROWNING*



I got alittle crazy and spent some money on a larger tent. Now I can have two tents going. Going to get some serious growing going now. Nothing great just Ebay cheap tent with free shipping...LOL I am going to need help from Billcollector to set it up.

*4x4x6.5ft MYLAR HYDROPONIC GROW TENT* 


Peace All

BKB


----------



## TaoWolf (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice man! What are you going to do for the lighting situation with the new tent? The Chocolope looks excellent by the way.


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 13, 2011)

Have fun watching her drown.
Daniels


----------



## kingofqueen (Feb 13, 2011)

I,m going to try drowning this time too . Seems a good way to force maturity and it also starts the curing process b4 you chop. I had some Chocolope once it was soo good .


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 13, 2011)

kingofqueen said:


> I,m going to try drowning this time too . Seems a good way to force maturity and it also starts the curing process b4 you chop. I had some Chocolope once it was soo good .


I am very excited about the Chocolope Plant and cant wait to smoke her. I want to grow Chocolope again. I also drowned the Bubba Kush#2. Hopefully she will swell up in the next day or so from Drowning.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 13, 2011)

TaoWolf said:


> Nice man! What are you going to do for the lighting situation with the new tent? The Chocolope looks excellent by the way.


Gonna add my 400W Magnetic ballast and either a CMH or a regular MH bulb, and run dual bulbs in the cool tube, with some slight modifications on my end


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 13, 2011)

I transplanted MamaDude #1 into a larger container. She will need the room. I am hoping soon she will start to really stretch up. Her roots were all white and looked good IMO. I think this is going to be her final transplant unless she get seriously huge or has problems. We will see. Here are some pics of me transplants MD#1...

*MamaDude #1 (Flowering Day 25) Xplant*



*My Flowering Tent in action....*

*Bubba* *drowning* on far left and *Chocolope* *drowning* on far back right.



Peace

BKB


----------



## Illumination (Feb 13, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I transplanted MamaDude #1 into a larger container. She will need the room. I am hoping soon she will start to really stretch up. Her roots were all white and looked good IMO. I think this is going to be her final transplant unless she get seriously huge or has problems. We will see. Here are some pics of me transplants MD#1...
> 
> *MamaDude #1 (Flowering Day 25) Xplant*
> 
> ...


apologies bkb....'scribed

Namaste'


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 14, 2011)

Illumination said:


> apologies bkb....'scribed
> 
> Namaste'


No worries bro, I just Sub'D to yours too...LOL I am drowning the Chocolope and waiting for her death to come and then choppa baby!

Peace

BKB


----------



## TaoWolf (Feb 14, 2011)

Liked the root porn - I'll have to pop the lid tonight and get some pics posted of the roots on one of my MDs as well.

By the way, I started a time lapse series on the little MD I have (#2). I'll post up the first time lapse in about a week for those interested.


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 14, 2011)

TaoWolf said:


> Liked the root porn - I'll have to pop the lid tonight and get some pics posted of the roots on one of my MDs as well.
> 
> By the way, I started a time lapse series on the little MD I have (#2). I'll post up the first time lapse in about a week for those interested.


Yes I saw that and it was insane watching the middle open up like that. How are you doing the time lapse recording or pictures? Every how often are you taking a pic? Thanks

BKB


----------



## TaoWolf (Feb 14, 2011)

Yeah it's cool to see them moving around. lol

Been wanting to try time-lapse since we saw those crazy youtube videos. I'm just manually taking 2 or 3 overhead pictures a day using a ruler for uniform height, using Photoscape to crop the individual pictures in a circle around the plant, putting the pictures together in a .gif. Very basic. But in about a week there should be enough pictures to start to look like a real time-lapse video. I want to capture Aphrodite (MD2) up to harvest, barring any craziness going on.


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 14, 2011)

TaoWolf said:


> Yeah it's cool to see them moving around. lol
> 
> Been wanting to try time-lapse since we saw those crazy youtube videos. I'm just manually taking 2 or 3 overhead pictures a day using a ruler for uniform height, using Photoscape to crop the individual pictures in a circle around the plant, putting the pictures together in a .gif. Very basic. But in about a week there should be enough pictures to start to look like a real time-lapse video. I want to capture Aphrodite (MD2) up to harvest, barring any craziness going on.


Dont forget brotha they are MamaDude seeds and they are fighterz!!! LOL I want to run a DWC now. LOL I am sure BC would like to see me run a Hydro and he could help me in any emergency.

I am going to update soon, they are some changes since I have more room in my tent.

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 15, 2011)

Here is whats going on. I was away from my plants for 6 days so I had to get them back into shape. They are still recovering but I am starting to push on them now. No more babying them. Today:

*MamaDude #1*: *Flowering Day 27*. MIR(Made It Rain). I also tied down 4 side branches. They will stay tied down. No nutes until next Rain.

View attachment 1442561

*MamaDude #3* (top plant) MIR+ *3 tsp GB / 2 tblsp BB / 1 tsp EJ* *Jack Herer* (bottom plant) *MIR+ 3 tsp GB / 2 tblsp BB / 1 tsp EJ*

**

3 Little Seedlings: Pineapple Express / BullShark / Northern Flame



*R.Ed* *Kush* *Flowering Day 18* I believe... *MIR+ 1/4 tsp GB / 2 tsp TB / 2 tblsp BB / 1 tsp EJ / molasses*
(Donated to me by BillCollector) Thanks bro! He can give the strain info or lineage, please?
I Sup Crop'd her maybe alittle to hard but she has responded well to it, pistils coming in nicely.



*G13 x Hindu Kush x AK47*: (Re-Veg) MIR+ *3 tsp GB / 2 tblsp BB / 1 tsp EJ*
I out her back into Veg after showing sex. Seems to be ok, although she might be getting Root Bound, might need a larger Container before Flowering.


*OG Herojuana*: *(Veg)* MIR+ 3 tsp GB / 2 tblsp BB / 1 tsp EJ. She is recovered well compared to throwing her in the trash, she was that dried out form no water. She is healthier and hopefully that MIR and blast of nutes with help her out.



*Veg Box in action*



Peace All

BKB


----------



## Illumination (Feb 15, 2011)

nice...going to bed...take care...

Namaste'


----------



## TaoWolf (Feb 15, 2011)

Glad you didn't lose too many plants and are back on track bro. MD#3 looks excellent - did you top her once?


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 15, 2011)

Herojuana need to be cloned, lol. Everything else is looking good.

Genetics on the R.Ed Kush is Mother White OGK Father OGK x Lemon Chem Dawg.

That G-13 HK AK is getting massive!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 15, 2011)

TaoWolf said:


> Glad you didn't lose too many plants and are back on track bro. MD#3 looks excellent - did you top her once?


I Top'd her once and Sup Crop'd her two tops pulling the lower stuff up. She is a Original MD Pheno so I want to clone her later. I know BC will want some of those clones. I am sure he would agree that the MD smoke was the best of MD, Stranger, Shorty and Pat. 



billcollector99 said:


> Herojuana need to be cloned, lol. Everything else is looking good.
> 
> Genetics on the R.Ed Kush is Mother White OGK Father OGK x Lemon Chem Dawg.
> 
> That G-13 HK AK is getting massive!!!


Yes I want to clone the Herojuana OG and also clone the G13 HK AK. I also need to transplant that plant into one of those smart pots you made cause its huge. It also looks like there arent that many more pistils coming in so she might be back on a Veg schedule since I took her out of Flowering.

Peace

BKB


----------



## Illumination (Feb 15, 2011)

so how's the chocolope? Trippy psychedelic?

Looking great too bro...

Namaste'


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 15, 2011)

Illumination said:


> so how's the chocolope? Trippy psychedelic?
> 
> Looking great too bro...
> Namaste'


She is drying out now....Probably will sample this weekend. I will give you a full smoke report.



Peace

BKB


----------



## BluBerry (Feb 15, 2011)

*Very nice looking buds! Im a little late getting here but im subbed in*


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 15, 2011)

You sure have come a long ways. Those all look great. Nice deep green you got on your ladies.
Daniels


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 15, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Very nice looking buds! Im a little late getting here but im subbed in*


Thanks for stopping in BB. Hope you enjoy the thread. There are some good growing mentors here that got me to where I am now.



Danielsgb said:


> You sure have come a long ways. Those all look great. Nice deep green you got on your ladies.
> Daniels


Thats an example of your and many others taking time to help me and teach me. Thanks Daniels.

Peace

BKB


----------



## Illumination (Feb 15, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> She is drying out now....Probably will sample this weekend. I will give you a full smoke report.
> 
> View attachment 1443778View attachment 1443788View attachment 1443785View attachment 1443779
> 
> ...


Looks awesome dude

You're doing an awesome job my friend....most awesome hobby isn't it?

Namaste'


----------



## mauichronic808 (Feb 16, 2011)

the plants are looking fantastic man! i can see only a portion of how much you have been learning over the past few months and it is incredible! keep it up and you could be qualified as a professional.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 16, 2011)

I got a White Widow calling your name bro.


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 16, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I got a White Widow calling your name bro.


Im coming over to get it today....Thanks. Hopefully I can make it into a monster like yours.

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 16, 2011)

mauichronic808 said:


> the plants are looking fantastic man! i can see only a portion of how much you have been learning over the past few months and it is incredible! keep it up and you could be qualified as a professional.


Thanks Maui, that would be a dream come true if I could be a professional. Did you ever finish off your plant that was outside?

Peace

BKB


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Feb 16, 2011)

What's up BKB? Man your Chocolope buds are so frosty, I can't wait for the smoke report Where did you get your seeds from, I would love to try my hands at growing it. I've never hear of it before and after looking at those pics, I want some I see you have added an addition to the girls home. You can get crazy now with your grows because of the extra space. The plants look so healthy and green, keep growing those trees!


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 16, 2011)

*It's Not Easy being GREEN BABY!!!*

*My Flowering Update*
*All Flowering Plants* (R.Ed Kush, MD#1, MD#2, NF)

*R.Ed Kush*

*MD#1*

*Northern Flame* (Unk Sex)


*Veg Box Update*

*All Veg Plants*


*New Additions*
*Northern Skunk* (*BC Cloned for me*)

*Lowrider White Widow* (*Donated n cloned by BC*) Thanks homey!!

*G13 x Hindu Kush x AK47*

*OG Herojuana*

*Jack Herer*

*MD#3*

*BUBBA KUSH PORN* (Drying)



*People at RIU pick either the Jack Herer or OG Herojuana to put into Flowering???? *

Peace

BKB


----------



## Illumination (Feb 16, 2011)

beautiful bro beautiful...

Namaste'


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 17, 2011)

Illumination said:


> beautiful bro beautiful...
> 
> Namaste'


Thanks Lumi, they are all finally back on track. So since they are back on track its time to put them to work....Cloning time. Now do keep in mind I failed miserably cloning the Chocolope. I am hurt that it didnt work. So here I go again with Cloning. Round II...Fight! I am attempting it one more time. If this doesnt work then back to the drawing board. Stand by for my cloning update. LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## coonword (Feb 17, 2011)

im voting for the jack id love to see her flower


----------



## Illumination (Feb 17, 2011)

I vote Jack Herer as well...may be my next strain I grow? So would like to see...lol

Namaste'


----------



## TaoWolf (Feb 17, 2011)

The Jack Herer is a nice looking plant... but so is the Herojuana. I want to see both... I'm no help. =(


----------



## Illumination (Feb 17, 2011)

TaoWolf said:


> The Jack Herer is a nice looking plant... but so is the Herojuana. I want to see both... I'm no help. =(


I really lol'ed at that....

Take care Tao

Namaste'


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 17, 2011)

I say clone the Herojuana, throw her into flower, and put the Jack in flower too. You have too much open space in there, lol.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Feb 17, 2011)

i think i want to see that beastly jack herrer get flowered. but they do all look very scrumptious  also yeah i had a couple outdoors and i harvested a little early because our weather here was a little too wet and my plants were starting to contract some mold. got a good bit of buds but theyre a little fluffy and light since they didnt get to fill out but they still get the job done  peace bro


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 17, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Thanks Lumi, they are all finally back on track. So since they are back on track its time to put them to work....Cloning time. Now do keep in mind I failed miserably cloning the Chocolope. I am hurt that it didn't work. So here I go again with Cloning. Round II...Fight! I am attempting it one more time. If this doesn't work then back to the drawing board. Stand by for my cloning update. LOL
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


Tough to pick one to flower, both look ready. Can you flower both? For cloning, try my method. Simple compared to other methods.
Daniels


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 17, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> Tough to pick one to flower, both look ready. Can you flower both? For cloning, try my method. Simple compared to other methods.
> Daniels


Whats your method, i'm curious


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 17, 2011)

Here we go Round Two of Cloning....I failed the 1st time now its time to do it. I purchased a Root Riot 50 tray and dome for $22.00. I am using a heating pad that I had for my bad back to keep it warm. Here is what I cloned:

MamaDude#3 (Cloned 2 of her Tops)
G13 x Hindu Kush x AK47#2 (Cloned 4 lower side branches)
Jack Herer (Cloned her lowest branch)
OG Herojuana (Cloned lowest branch)

8 Total Clones hoping they root. I tried my 1st ever cloning with the Top of my Chocolope plant after showing sex in flowering and it never rooted. FAILED miserably. I was actually upset cause the top was so huge and nice and would of been amazing to flower. Oh well. I am going with what I see with my own eyes on cloning and thats from Billcollector. Seeing how he clones makes me want to copy it exactly cause I saw his clones get roots. As Billcollector calls it..."His Old Skool Way" LOL. I am going to try it without any help from him or anyone. This I have to learn on my own. So I do hope they all root but if not, I can say I tried and go back to the drawing board again. 

Now with that in mind....I am feeling confident enough that it will work and they will root. So now my next step is what I am going to put into Flowering. I am going to put the OG Herojuana, Jack Herer and G13xHKxAK all into flowering. Before I do that tomorrow they will all need a RAINING so I am going to xplant them all into larger smart pot containers that were donated to me by Billcollector. Yes he makes bad ass Smartpots. So all three will be in Flowering soon. I was thinking and looking for some advice here from the expert growers....Should I put them 3 plants into total darkness for a few days prior to Flowering them? I heard it speeds up the process of them going into flowering and also they stretch some? Any advice please cause if not I will start them on Friday for flowering. Well here are some pics, I will also be updating my 1st grow journal with a final update and close it up, since I finished my 1st ever grow.

*MamaDude#3* After being topped 3 times total. Her middle is wide open now and will produce some nice future tops. I didnt want to top her but I am so happy I did cause she is going to be nice come flowering time. *(BC a future Scrog Project with this one)*



My Cloning Project



Dry weights are in on Bubba Kush and Chocolope

*BK= 12.4 g*
*Choco=17.1 g*
*Total 29.5 g just over an Ounce!!! I am thrilled!!!!*



Peace All

BKB


----------



## Illumination (Feb 17, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Here we go Round Two of Cloning....I failed the 1st time now its time to do it. I purchased a Root Riot 50 tray and dome for $22.00. I am using a heating pad that I had for my bad back to keep it warm. Here is what I cloned:
> 
> MamaDude#3 (Cloned 2 of her Tops)
> G13 x Hindu Kush x AK47#2 (Cloned 4 lower side branches)
> ...


CHOCOLOPE!!!

Awesome!!! Smoke report...please let it be trippy Ganja Godsplease!!!

Namaste'


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 17, 2011)

Here is some info I found on it if anyone is interested and yes Lumi smoke report will come very soon. I just need to sober up alittle and then pack a serious bowl of Chocolope.....Ahhhhh..Peace

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds-news/dna-genetics-chocolope/

BKB


----------



## Illumination (Feb 17, 2011)

such a great task isn't it?

Namaste'


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 17, 2011)

Illumination said:


> CHOCOLOPE!!!
> 
> Awesome!!! Smoke report...please let it be trippy Ganja Godsplease!!!
> 
> Namaste'


The chocolope hits you straight in the eyes, i could just feel it like a minty feeling in my head an behind my eyes... if that makes sense.


----------



## Illumination (Feb 17, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> The chocolope hits you straight in the eyes, i could just feel it like a minty feeling in my head an behind my eyes... if that makes sense.


is it trippy? you know minor visuals and thins just sound great??? yeah the lsd hits the eyes first too...I mean the strain here not the liquid...lol

Namaste'


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 17, 2011)

Illumination said:


> is it trippy? you know minor visuals and thins just sound great??? yeah the lsd hits the eyes first too...I mean the strain here not the liquid...lol
> 
> Namaste'


 Yeah a little trippy, actually now that i think about, sounds were def enchanced, and i was zoning on the lights of the car in front of me for a good while, lol.

So the lSD is like that too huh, sounds good since I have one close to being done


----------



## Illumination (Feb 17, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Yeah a little trippy, actually now that i think about, sounds were def enchanced, and i was zoning on the lights of the car in front of me for a good while, lol.
> 
> So the lSD is like that too huh, sounds good since I have one close to being done


Awesome ...but warnings...the lsd is big time spacey...I mean reeeeeeaaaaalllllllyyy spacey...will say huh alot...lol

Namaste'


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 17, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Awesome ...but warnings...the lsd is big time spacey...I mean reeeeeeaaaaalllllllyyy spacey...will say huh alot...lol
> 
> Namaste'


Sounds like my kind of smoke....LOL I was thinking like a hint of Spearmint Gum flavor when I puffed, Noises are louder and crisp. Grows like a Indica but the high seems very Sativa like. Yes I did feel like I was zoning out at times but overall I am very excited about the smoke, taste, bag appeal, high, smoothness the Chocolope has. Potentcy is good too! I will definately be looking for this strain again. I love it!!!! Damn why couldnt I have successfully cloned her..... 
BC you game for smoke out tomorrow? Chocolope and Bubba Smokefest? I get off work early tomorrow.

Peace

BKB

BKB


----------



## bajafox (Feb 18, 2011)

Saw the bud pics on your thread of that Chocolope BKB, sure looks fuckin tasty. I saw some at bills pad today and it didn't even occur to my dumbass to pack a bowl


----------



## TaoWolf (Feb 18, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Sounds like my kind of smoke....LOL I was thinking like a hint of Spearmint Gum flavor when I puffed, Noises are louder and crisp. Grows like a Indica but the high seems very Sativa like. Yes I did feel like I was zoning out at times but overall I am very excited about the smoke, taste, bag appeal, high, smoothness the Chocolope has. Potentcy is good too! I will definately be looking for this strain again. I love it!!!! Damn why couldnt I have successfully cloned her.....
> BC you game for smoke out tomorrow? Chocolope and Bubba Smokefest? I get off work early tomorrow.
> 
> Peace
> ...


Sounds excellente brother. What happened with your cloning attempt anyway? Your DIY bubbler looked like it would work great...


----------



## TaoWolf (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh and I've wanted to ask if anyone gets down with Bad Company 2 on Xbox360? Send me a PM and we'll exchange gamer tags.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 18, 2011)

TaoWolf said:


> Oh and I've wanted to ask if anyone gets down with Bad Company 2 on Xbox360? Send me a PM and we'll exchange gamer tags.


One of my favorite all time games, now i just wish my xbox wasnt broken, effin pos. lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 18, 2011)

I wouldnt have thrown the G13 HKAK into flower yet, until it had completely revegged.


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 18, 2011)

TaoWolf said:


> Sounds excellente brother. What happened with your cloning attempt anyway? Your DIY bubbler looked like it would work great...


I culled the plant after 35 days of running and never rooted. Not sure what I did wrong but maybe I waited too long into flowering to try to clone the top of the CHocolope. I am trying another way to see if I have any success with cloning. Seems like a nightmare to me cause of my nOOb-ism of Cloning. Oh well we will see if I can root any of these 8 clones well there is 9 now cause I clipped another Jack Herer Clone. 

I will send you my Gamertag, I do own BC2 and suck real bad at it. I am better at Call of Duty. No real tatical playing just run n gun. LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 18, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I wouldnt have thrown the G13 HKAK into flower yet, until it had completely revegged.


How long does that take to do?


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 19, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Whats your method, I'm curious


I clone straight into soil. I use Rootone, or a Flairform gel. I have how I do it in my *Well Here Goes Again *
A lot of the K.I.S.S. idea.


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 19, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I am using a heating pad that I had for my bad back to keep it warm.
> I was thinking and looking for some advice here from the expert growers....Should I put them 3 plants into total darkness for a few days prior to Flowering them? I heard it speeds up the process of them going into flowering and also they stretch some? Any advice please cause if not I will start them on Friday for flowering.
> 
> 
> ...


Be careful with that heating pad. The ones from a Nursery only get a max of 85 or less. That one could get higher and bake them. 
On days of darkness into flowering, I would never do that. No where in Nature in thousands of years has Cannabis entered flowering that way. Seems illogical to me. I've never seen a valid argument for it. 
Daniels


----------



## TaoWolf (Feb 19, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I culled the plant after 35 days of running and never rooted. Not sure what I did wrong but maybe I waited too long into flowering to try to clone the top of the CHocolope. I am trying another way to see if I have any success with cloning. Seems like a nightmare to me cause of my nOOb-ism of Cloning. Oh well we will see if I can root any of these 8 clones well there is 9 now cause I clipped another Jack Herer Clone.
> 
> I will send you my Gamertag, I do own BC2 and suck real bad at it. I am better at Call of Duty. No real tatical playing just run n gun. LOL
> 
> ...


The Chocolope was a barely rooted clone itself when you took the cutting from it wasn't it? That sucks you ran into issues on your first try but it's just one of those things, like germinating seeds, that people (inc. myself) tend to struggle with at first. But once you find a method that works for you, it's no biggie. Just keep trying and you'll get it down eventually.

Sorry we didn't get to play BC2 yesterday. By the time I finished eating, the girlfriend was playing Viva Pinata - and she's addicted to it right now. At least we have each others tags and you have the update installed. I'll be playing it later tonight - if you can play, let me know.

@BC - My 360 is broken as well, it only plays certain games and then only when it wants to. It started doing that literally the day after the warranty expired. I'd get a PS3 now instead but I have so much invested in 360 games...


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 19, 2011)

Today I upcanned MD#3 in a larger Billcollector Smart Pot and made it rain on her. I will post pics of her later. With that in mind I will be putting the Jack and OG Herojuana into flowering probably tomorrow or Monday. I need to because I have no room with the larger container of MD#3 in the Veg Box. I really need to do my taxes so I can get my new tent up and running. I will give a better update later with clones and all. The Clones are looking ok, so far so good.

MD#3



OG Herojuana



Jack Herer




Peace All

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 20, 2011)

*NEED SOME HELP PLEASE!!!*

I have questions about sexing plants from seedling. My Northern Flame seeds are regular seed not fem. So I germinated one of them and after one week I put it into 12/12. Now I was wondering that if I put it into 12/12 for sexing do I feed it Flowering Nutes only or can I give it Veg Nutes. Pretty much I noticed that the Northern Flame plant is turning yellow, so yesterday I fed it Grow Big and Big Bloom. I looks like it needs some "N", does it or am I screwing something up here? How do I feed this plant and usually how long does it take to sex a plant from seedling on 12/12? Here are some pics of the Northern Flame, looking yellow as if it needs nutes but I am not sure....help please?

*Northern Flame* (Yellowing) last fed yesterday *1 tsp GB* and* 1 tbl BB*. Hopefully the next few days it will get better. I will xplant it today.


Any help would be appreciated. 

Peace

BKB


----------



## Illumination (Feb 20, 2011)

veg nutes.....


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 20, 2011)

Give her veg nutes until you see sex, usually when im flowering the girls get veg nutes all the way up to the 4th week.


----------



## Illumination (Feb 20, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Give her veg nutes until you see sex, usually when im flowering the girls get veg nutes all the way up to the 4th week.


I run some veg nutes throughout...none of the bloom ferts I have used have enough n to keep 'em green......Green to the end is my motto...


Namaste'


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 20, 2011)

Illumination said:


> I run some veg nutes throughout...none of the bloom ferts I have used have enough n to keep 'em green......Green to the end is my motto...
> 
> 
> Namaste'


I totally agree especially with Fox Farm Nutes, I learned from my last grow about that. Remember how yellow my ladies were...LOL I was just wondering for sexing seedlings if it was any different.

Peace

BKB


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Feb 20, 2011)

I agree BKB, give them veg nutes until sex is shown. I alternate with the nutes during flowering, I add nutes high in N every 3rd feeding. Keep them green until the end Your growing family looks great!


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 20, 2011)

*Flowering Plants:*

*R.Ed Kush* (Donated by BillCollector)



*MD#1*



*MD#2*



*G13xHKxAK#1*



*G13xHKxAK#2*



*Vegging Plants:*

*Veg Box*



*Veg Box and Clone setup*



*Clones*



*MD#3* (Up canned to Billcollector Smart Pot)



Tomorrow I will up can the Jack Herer and OG Herojuana cause they start Flowering tomorrow. I hope they get huge in flowering. 

Plants are looking good and clones are looking good. The only thing thats not doing good is the Northern Flame, but in a day or two I am sure it will be ok and green again. 

Tuesday night I will have my new tent set up and running. I cant wait to have more room to Flower! Should be nice....

Peace All

BKB


----------



## kingofqueen (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice update man ! So after your seedlings show sex , you put them back in veg? Does this delay vegative growth at all? I have always done clones and would love to know since I just started my first breeder seeds.Keep up the good work ! OH your seedling that was yellowing , what soil do you have it in ? Looks like alot of twigs and bark mabey compost , I've started all kinds of seeds directly in Happy Frog with no burn it gurantees they stay green for me with no added nutes .


----------



## bajafox (Feb 21, 2011)

Damn man, everything seems to be falling into place and looks fucking amazing. Keep in mind that Jack Herer will easily double in size during flower, you might want to consider topping it one last time before flowering it depending on how tall you want it to get.

I'll have to make time to stop by and see these ladies for myself


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 21, 2011)

kingofqueen said:


> Nice update man ! So after your seedlings show sex , you put them back in veg? Does this delay vegative growth at all? I have always done clones and would love to know since I just started my first breeder seeds.Keep up the good work ! OH your seedling that was yellowing , what soil do you have it in ? Looks like alot of twigs and bark mabey compost , I've started all kinds of seeds directly in Happy Frog with no burn it gurantees they stay green for me with no added nutes .


I am using Kellogs Patio Plus from Home Depot, $4.47 a 1-cubic ft. Cheap and it works just fine with 60/40 Soil to Perlite. As far as the Re-Vegging, this is my 1st time. From what I saw with Billcollector Sour OG that he revegged it takes some time but now it looks insane. BillCollector can you help about Re-Vegging please.....Just keep following and we will both see what happens with re-vegging the Northern Flame if its a Female, if its a male then I will like to pollenate a couple plants and I am sure BillCollector will want the Male.



bajafox said:


> Damn man, everything seems to be falling into place and looks fucking amazing. Keep in mind that Jack Herer will easily double in size during flower, you might want to consider topping it one last time before flowering it depending on how tall you want it to get.
> 
> I'll have to make time to stop by and see these ladies for myself


I am xplanting the Jack Herer into a 3 gallon pot, I want her to triple in size. I already took 2 clipping from her already so I am not topping her no more. I just hope the clones root. Can you post a pic of the Jack that you are flowering...You are always welcomed to come by, just remember I dont have any beer in my fridge. LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 22, 2011)

Here are some quick pics of the others....

*MD#3 and Jack Herer* (Veg)



*Herojuana OG* (Healthy, Spreaded, Xplant to 3 Gallon, Made It Rain w/nutes and now Flowering)


 
*Pineapple Express* (Xplant to a Party Cup/Veg)



I decide to Veg my Jack Herer alittle bit more until she grows out her current container.

Peace All,

BKB


----------



## Illumination (Feb 22, 2011)

looks great...and good decision on the Jack

Namaste'


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 22, 2011)

Here is why I love Making It Rain.....

*OG Herojuana*

*Yesterday before Making it Rain*


*Today (See the difference in one day) I love it!!!*


I MIR on *R.Ed Kush (left)* and *MD#2 (right)* today and then fed them. When I start the nutes on my plants I usually start with 50% then 75% and finally 100%. So they both got 100% today.


*Northern Flame*

Still a little pale in green(yellow tint), I am hoping that the "N" nutes will kick in and start getting back to green.


*Jack Herer*

Still havent xplanted yet, I am going to eventually to a 3 gallon pot, right now she is in a 1 gallon pot. I plan on Vegging her for 2 maybe 3 more weeks. I want her to be an animal come Flowering time. *She is so healthy*!!!


I am going to try to get off my lazy ass and start putting together my new tent, I just dont feel like taking apart the old one right now, too lazy. LOL 

*Peace All*

*BKB*


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 22, 2011)

Hell yea, Bro. You got some deep color.
Daniels


----------



## bajafox (Feb 23, 2011)

They all look great man 

I hear you on setting up a new tent, luckily BC helped me with my last one or there's no way I would have gotten it done on time. Even rearranging my entire set up last week was a fuckin pain in the ass


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 23, 2011)

bajafox said:


> They all look great man
> 
> I hear you on setting up a new tent, luckily BC helped me with my last one or there's no way I would have gotten it done on time. Even rearranging my entire set up last week was a fuckin pain in the ass


I just popped it up right now all by myself and it was a bitch, now comes the hard part, rigging my cool tube and air ducting, its kind of hard doing it by yourself but I need to get it up so I can have room! I am hoping that I get this done TODAY. LOL I am sober and need a bowl hit now so I am going to smoke a bowl and get back to work. Although smoking a bowl might not help me right now. Oh well.

Peace

BKB


----------



## bajafox (Feb 23, 2011)

Cool man, just stay off the internet until it's done, lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 23, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I just popped it up right now all by myself and it was a bitch, now comes the hard part, rigging my cool tube and air ducting, its kind of hard doing it by yourself but I need to get it up so I can have room! I am hoping that I get this done TODAY. LOL I am sober and need a bowl hit now so I am going to smoke a bowl and get back to work. Although smoking a bowl might not help me right now. Oh well.
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


Sorry bro, no car today, and I cant use the vette no more cause something got broke on it. Hopefully we should be getting our van by the end of the week.


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok here it is finally finished right before my lights went out.....wooohoooo!!!! I did this all by myself, no efin help!!!! I am not going to lie, but I am beat down tired now. I also made it rain on 3 plants and xplanted Jack Herer into a 3 gal pot and spreaded her branches out and tied them. Lots of work got done although I have to tightent things up inside the tent as far as zip tying all wires and cables and make it nice, perfect and safe. i lost bedroom space but gained Flowering area....BIGGER PLANTS NOW BABY!!! Here are pics of the tent.

*4' x 4' x 6.5' Flowering Tent*




*R.Ed Kush Cola Chillin*



My cool tube is huge and Billcollector is going to help me either rig another 400watt light fixture on the other end of my cool tube
Well its time to make some Ramen Noodles, shower, smoke my ass off and pass out!

Peace All

BKB


----------



## bajafox (Feb 23, 2011)

That came out great man!! Congrats on the new set up 

Bet you're glad you went with that 6" fan instead of that 4" fan like some people recommended in that thread you had wayyyy back  Always plan ahead. It was only a matter of time before you were going to want more space, more plants, more power and if you had gone with a 4" you'd be scrambling around for funds to upgrade to a 6"


Can't wait to see what comes out of this new set up, all you need now is a little more power. Maybe look into LED or CFL supplemental in the meantime until you decide what you want on a more long term basis.


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 23, 2011)

bajafox said:


> That came out great man!! Congrats on the new set up
> 
> Bet you're glad you went with that 6" fan instead of that 4" fan like some people recommended in that thread you had wayyyy back  Always plan ahead. It was only a matter of time before you were going to want more space, more plants, more power and if you had gone with a 4" you'd be scrambling around for funds to upgrade to a 6"
> 
> ...



You were and are absolutely correct on the 6" 440 CFM. I do remember a lot of people bitchin that my original tent wouldnt stand cause its took much CFM for such a small tent, they were wrong! 

Peace

BKB


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow, that new tent looks amazing. You have plenty of room for those trees you grow You got some serious plants, I'm trying to keep them straight in my head, I high so no luck The MamaDude #3, OG, Jack Herer looks great. I can see they are going to be huge. MD #2 is budding up into your famous trees. You said that when you MIR, you fed you plant right after, am I correct? I MIR my plants, then when they need watering again, I feed them. Is this wrong? With that OG Herojuana, you can see the growth after you made it rain, wow! Hey BKB, pm me about those seeds (Northern Lights)


----------



## bajafox (Feb 23, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> You were and are absolutely correct on the 6" 440 CFM. I do remember a lot of people bitchin that my original tent wouldnt stand cause its took much CFM for such a small tent, they were wrong!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


They said it would "suck your tent in" with that much cfm, lol As long as you had some air being pulled in, that wasn't going to be an issue 

Thanks for taking my advice man, I was a n00b (and still feel like one often) at the time so I didn't know if you'd take me serious. Are you going to turn your old tent into a veg tent or sell it?


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 24, 2011)

CHIEF PUFF PUFF said:


> Wow, that new tent looks amazing. You have plenty of room for those trees you grow You got some serious plants, I'm trying to keep them straight in my head, I high so no luck The MamaDude #3, OG, Jack Herer looks great. I can see they are going to be huge. MD #2 is budding up into your famous trees. You said that when you MIR, you fed you plant right after, am I correct? I MIR my plants, then when they need watering again, I feed them. Is this wrong? With that OG Herojuana, you can see the growth after you made it rain, wow! Hey BKB, pm me about those seeds (Northern Lights)


I wait like 20 minutes after I flush them with 5.8 pH water then I feed. I like this way so that each time I make it rain my plants will have a fresh coat of nutes. I did PM you about the NL Seeds, where did you get them from?


bajafox said:


> They said it would "suck your tent in" with that much cfm, lol As long as you had some air being pulled in, that wasn't going to be an issue
> Thanks for taking my advice man, I was a n00b (and still feel like one often) at the time so I didn't know if you'd take me serious. Are you going to turn your old tent into a veg tent or sell it?


I appreciate you helping me then and I know I was bugging you because I had no idea what the hell I was doing. Its because of people like you at RIU is why me and others learn and have success. As far as my other tent, I will be using it for Vegging. I want to run a DWC grow now because I want to try it and learn. I still havent done my taxes so when I do them I might get a LED light for veg or a T5 2x4 if it will fit in there. The Vizio Veg Box will be the Vizio Cougar Box! I am still uncertain what will be my Cougar Plant, screw mother plants I want a Cougar Plant.....LOL

If your in town tomorrow or friday I might stop by so we can do some sampling
Peace

BKB


----------



## coonword (Feb 24, 2011)

cougar plant haha i hear you bro!! with MIR i know all the benefits! but the only downfall would be usuing more nutes each feeding correct? just trying to clear that up..


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 24, 2011)

coonword said:


> cougar plant haha i hear you bro!! with MIR i know all the benefits! but the only downfall would be usuing more nutes each feeding correct? just trying to clear that up..


Yeah but I dont flush the soil with nutes anymore cause of that reason. Now after i flush with the pH'd water I feed with little run off of nute mix. It seems to be working so far and I am happy with the results. I think I am going to try with two plants every other MIR feeding nutes. Just to see if the plants like that more or less. Just trying to really read and learn my plants. Good to see you back around, hows your garden?

Peace

BKB


----------



## Illumination (Feb 24, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I wait like 20 minutes after I flush them with 5.8 pH water then I feed. I like this way so that each time I make it rain my plants will have a fresh coat of nutes. I did PM you about the NL Seeds, where did you get them from?
> 
> 
> I appreciate you helping me then and I know I was bugging you because I had no idea what the hell I was doing. Its because of people like you at RIU is why me and others learn and have success. As far as my other tent, I will be using it for Vegging. I want to run a DWC grow now because I want to try it and learn. I still havent done my taxes so when I do them I might get a LED light for veg or a T5 2x4 if it will fit in there. The Vizio Veg Box will be the Vizio Cougar Box! I am still uncertain what will be my Cougar Plant, screw mother plants I want a Cougar Plant.....LOL
> ...


Hydro huh? you go boy..not for me...and you dont wanna cougar mom dude...she gonna be fucking and you know them ol cougars dont use protection so you gonna get seeds!!

Love the tent...*GO CMH DUDE REALLY* CHEAPER AND WAYYYYY BETTER THAN LED OR FLUOROS .... the heat was easier for me to control than the cfl's....and cheaper ..and it flowers awesomely....

Them girls are so pretty ...love the green...so pretty...dont get me wrong i like bud porn but to me they are ever prettier in veg....fresh fresh and clean clean and green green

And yes making it rain is da bomb...I really like how you cna feed so heavy without burning...and of course the growth.... love how in flower day after rain white pistils everywhere...so fucking cool

Namaste'

ps-what kinda nutes i need for big buds??


----------



## Illumination (Feb 24, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Yeah but I dont flush the soil with nutes anymore cause of that reason. Now after i flush with the pH'd water I feed with little run off of nute mix. It seems to be working so far and I am happy with the results. *I think I am going to try with two plants every other MIR feeding nutes*. Just to see if the plants like that more or less. Just trying to really read and learn my plants. Good to see you back around, hows your garden?
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


Don't do that my friend or they will yellow very quickly from deficiencies and other horrible things as well...big part of making it rain is so they always have fresh nutes and the old ones have been washed away...eliminates lockups and ph troubles as well...feed every time brother...but what do I know......

Namaste'


----------



## kingofqueen (Feb 24, 2011)

Whats up BKB ? I,m with lIlumination ,dont use your runoff ,thats defeating the purpose of making it rain.

And WOW loving your new tent setup , looking good ! What did you pay for your cool tube , I,m wanting one of those ,my hood has a really small foot print .Have you looked into Jacks Classic or Peters Pro ? Since your making it rain those are some good budget synthetic nutes .


----------



## Illumination (Feb 24, 2011)

DYNA GRO since using ro...foliage pro, protekt, mag pro, bloom, and kln....everything a plant needs is in them...that is the major nute I am using for my lsd...have another couple I will reveal after chop... Jack 's is awesome as well but you will also need cal-mag or something similar because of ro water......also use just ph'ed water for rain then feed water last two gallons...i also add 1 ml protekt to my rain water as it only raises the ppm to 40 and provides ph stability to the rainwater...ph'ed plain ro will swing like crazy...the protekt being ph 10.5 stablizes the ro water and keeps it at a rock solid 5.8 after adjustment for the rainwater....What I do and why......Oh smoke n grow is awesome and cheap as well with the cal mag and all in it already as well

Namaste'


----------



## kingofqueen (Feb 24, 2011)

Very true , Dyna Grow makes some good nutes too , they have micronutes as well . I'm not using any synthetics since I'm organic .I do have some Jacks I want to try on a plant so I can make it rain . That foilage pro is supposed to be pretty good UB suggests it.


----------



## Illumination (Feb 24, 2011)

I use them all and that's whose advice I followed when I purchased them

Namste'


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 24, 2011)

I would never use run-off for nutes. If your nutes are too expensive, then a cheaper one is better than that. It's just asking for problems.


----------



## bajafox (Feb 24, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I appreciate you helping me then and I know I was bugging you because I had no idea what the hell I was doing. Its because of people like you at RIU is why me and others learn and have success. As far as my other tent, I will be using it for Vegging. I want to run a DWC grow now because I want to try it and learn. I still havent done my taxes so when I do them I might get a LED light for veg or a T5 2x4 if it will fit in there. The Vizio Veg Box will be the Vizio Cougar Box! I am still uncertain what will be my Cougar Plant, screw mother plants I want a Cougar Plant.....LOL
> 
> If your in town tomorrow or friday I might stop by so we can do some sampling
> Peace
> ...


I'm in the same boat, been debating on trying a 5 gallon DWC or two but I've always been more interested in aeroponics... I guess it'll come down to time and budget when I finally pull the hydro trigger, for the most part I'm still a big fan of soil and prefer smoking meds grown in soil.

I'll be home all day for the most part, I'm just waiting to get paid so I can buy some ducting to finish linking both tents, also need to start getting ready for a No Pest Strip treatment for the next week or two


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 24, 2011)

wo wo wo wo wo, maybe I wrote that incorrectly but I flush my last gallon or so with the Nutes mixed in it and there would be a lot of run off with nutes in it....What I was trying to say is I flush with pH water, then I have my nute mix seperate and start pouring fresh nutes in the container...when I see alittle run off from pouring my nutes in the container, I stop pouring my nutes mix cause I dont want to waste nutes by having constant nute mix run off. So when I see the nute mix running off the bottom of the container I stop pouring nutes in. I am just trying to save on nutes. I would never re-use or catch run off to pour back in, hell no....Sorry if I sounded like I did that but maybe the way i wrote it wasnt clear. Did that make sense? I do appreciate you guys getting on that and looking out so I dont "F" up my grow, but I wasnt using run-off to feed.

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 24, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Don't do that my friend or they will yellow very quickly from deficiencies and other horrible things as well...big part of making it rain is so they always have fresh nutes and the old ones have been washed away...eliminates lockups and ph troubles as well...feed every time brother...but what do I know......
> 
> Namaste'


Got it, so I wont go every other MIR with nutes. *Every MIR=Nutes all the time.* Thanks bro. See I still have a lot to learn! LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 24, 2011)

bajafox said:


> I'm in the same boat, been debating on trying a 5 gallon DWC or two but I've always been more interested in aeroponics... I guess it'll come down to time and budget when I finally pull the hydro trigger, for the most part I'm still a big fan of soil and prefer smoking meds grown in soil.
> 
> I'll be home all day for the most part, I'm just waiting to get paid so I can buy some ducting to finish linking both tents, also need to start getting ready for a No Pest Strip treatment for the next week or two


If you want I got some spare 8" Air Ducting.....not sure if you can use 8". I also have about a 3' piece of 4" Air Ducting. 

Peace

BKB


----------



## bajafox (Feb 24, 2011)

I can definitely use that 4" ducting, it should be the exact size I need to attach it to the 4" intake I have near my window into the flower room. It's about 2 to 3 feet from the window that has fresh cold air that I want to suck into my tent 

BTW, I have yours and BC's Sour OG clones ready to go to their new homes


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey BKB, I got my Northern Lights regular seeds from Nirvana. I'm trying to get how you MIR straight in my head. I have Terrie in a 2 gallon pot so I use 4 gallons of pH water to MIR. Should I use 3 gallons of it for watering and use the last gallon to fed her ( I know I might not have to use the whole gallon)?


----------



## Illumination (Feb 24, 2011)

CHIEF PUFF PUFF said:


> Hey BKB, I got my Northern Lights regular seeds from Nirvana. I'm trying to get how you MIR straight in my head. I have Terrie in a 2 gallon pot so I use 4 gallons of pH water to MIR. Should I use 3 gallons of it for watering and use the last gallon to fed her ( I know I might not have to use the whole gallon)?



Yep....run 3 ro ph'ed to 5.8 and the last gallon your feed mix...I run 5 gallons so I do 10 gallons rain 2 gallons feed...I run the whole 2 gallon s feed through no matter the runoff...That way I know that the rainwater has been pushed by the feed water and the nutes are equally spread and have sayurated the mrdium

Namaste'


----------



## coonword (Feb 24, 2011)

whats up bro i read that right for a sec i was wondering what people were talking about lol i know you only use one gal after the flush for nutes but what i meant was i can feed several plants with a gal of nute water but i do like how MIR works...lol running all that water with nute your nutes would be flowing just as quick as the water...my grden is going pretty good got a lil purp around cause of low temps and got scared cuz a few are throwing out male bananas as a last attempt so save its self nothing to worry about though so late in flower it not going to pollinate and they are far from opening ill get some pics soon


----------



## kingofqueen (Feb 24, 2011)

Keep in mind , this is nothing new MIR that is . You should flush your plants once every 3weeks or so when using chemical nutes . Peeps been doing this for years .


----------



## Illumination (Feb 24, 2011)

kingofqueen said:


> Keep in mind , this is nothing new MIR that is . You should flush your plants once every 3weeks or so when using chemical nutes . Peeps been doing this for years .


 well the main diff here is we leech feed every time they need water...and nothing to do with the chems but it is awesome as never any lockouts or buildups of salt...ever


namaste


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 24, 2011)

Today I got my 4 other Northern Skunk clones form Billcollector, he got a total of 10 off that Cougar and is now Flowering the rest in his greenhouse. I am going to donate one to Bajafox, so baja I got your NS clone here wheneve i come by or you come by. 

Temps in my tent for its 1st full day of running was: 68F 22rH%(min) to 82F 38rH%(max) damn if I could only have these temps all year round. I will probably update with pics tomorrow, I am tired and completely wasted.

Peace

BKB


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Feb 25, 2011)

thanks Illumination, I will use the entire gallon of nutes on Joni the next time I MIR.


Illumination said:


> Yep....run 3 ro ph'ed to 5.8 and the last gallon your feed mix...I run 5 gallons so I do 10 gallons rain 2 gallons feed...I run the whole 2 gallon s feed through no matter the runoff...That way I know that the rainwater has been pushed by the feed water and the nutes are equally spread and have sayurated the mrdium
> 
> Namaste'


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 25, 2011)

*This is one of my favorite parts of growing...."The STRETCH"*

Hands down, my favorite time during the growing process, although it doesnt last long but during the plants Stretch Phase it is amazing. I love it cause the flowers really start to pop, the stem and branches thicken and the plants get that aggressive growth with fuzzy pistils!!! LOVELY! My next favorite part during the growing process is Veg Phase. Not too many people really like this part of growing but I love it!!!!

My MamaDudes and OG Herojuana are in that stretch phase right now....I probably took about 20 different pics of each plant. I love taking pics of my plants. Today I transplanted MD#2 from a 1 gal to 3 gal. She needed it!!! I also MIR on MD#2 and fed her: *(50%GB/100%TB/100%BB/100%EJ/50%BOT/Molasses)*. 

*Clones*

I finally found my way of cloning. All of the clones are already rooting. I even donated my 1st ever rooted clone to BillCollector for teaching me and helping me learn about the cloning process. Thanks BC, I hope that clone gives you some bomb ass smoke bro! You deserve it PITA!!!


*Veg Plants*

*Jack Herer*


*Mamadude#3*


*Vizio Veg Box*

*5-Northern Skunk 1-Bullshark 1-Low Ryder x White Widow*


*Flowering Plants*

*MamaDude#1 (Day 37)*
Getting her stretch on...


*MamaDude#2 (Day 30)*
(from left to right) MD in 1 gal, MD's Roots, MD in 3 gal.


*OG Herojuana (Day 3)* 
I am so happy I cloned this plant...I am really loving it!!! It has stretched a lot in 3 days of Flowering!!!


*R.Ed Kush (Day 14 in my tent)* 
BillCollector how many days did you have this in 12/12 so I can get a total time of flowering?


*G13 x Hindu Kush x AK47 (Day 37)*


Damn I love growing! Not sure if you all know but I do have my Mom's ashes inside my Flowering Tent looking over my plants. She has obviously blessed them and she is probably blazing with the Ganja Gods.....*I love you Mom and miss you sooooooo much!!!!*

Feel free and comment, all are welcomed.....This is a good way to start my weekend!!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice Bro. Clones look great.
Daniels


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 25, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> Nice Bro. Clones look great.
> Daniels


Thanks brotha, Billcollector really helped me understand cloning and to keep it simple.


----------



## bajafox (Feb 25, 2011)

Congrats on the cloner! Everything looks great


----------



## TaoWolf (Feb 26, 2011)

Those cuttings look great bro. That Herojuana plant looks like it's thriving in your setup too. 

Hey I meant to ask about this - I've noticed some calcium/magnesium deficiency going on with MD when I got back (very minor on just a couple of leaves). Have you experienced that with her? I'm not sure if I should blame the pH (it was a little high when I got back), the very slight amount of CalMag+ I added causing some sort of lockout, or if she just has a hunger for a lot of calcium and magnesium...


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 26, 2011)

TaoWolf said:


> Those cuttings look great bro. That Herojuana plant looks like it's thriving in your setup too.
> 
> Hey I meant to ask about this - I've noticed some calcium/magnesium deficiency going on with MD when I got back (very minor on just a couple of leaves). Have you experienced that with her? I'm not sure if I should blame the pH (it was a little high when I got back), the very slight amount of CalMag+ I added causing some sort of lockout, or if she just has a hunger for a lot of calcium and magnesium...


Every feeding I give her a full dosage of EarthJuice Micro Blast (1tsp per 1gal)and I never used Cal/Mag on her before. Seems my EJ MicroBlast works. Remember my 1st grow with the lockout, I went out and purchased that EJ Micro Blast and never had that problem since the 1st grow. Honestly you and I both know this is my 1st real run on MD cause I never fed any of the ones correctly during the 1st grow. Those MD plants were mellow and yellow!!! LOL Your MD is looking insanely LARGE!!!! Please post pics of her on my thread. Thanks bro.

Good to see you back. Hope your trip was good.
Peace

BKB


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Feb 26, 2011)

Man BKB, your clones are looking good. The rest of the family is growing like crazy. I'm a big fan of your MamaDude strain and they are starting to bud up very nicely plus green and healthy. That R.Ed Kush is looking mum mum grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat Man that OG Herojuana is a beauty, she is going to have some massive colas. Great grow!


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 27, 2011)

Well its the end of the weekend, I wasnt feeling well this morning, I puked two times. Not sure whats up but I am feeling better now. Once again I have nevertheless made a horrible nOOb mistake. Yesterday morning when I woke up I started my day very good. I had to MIR on R.Ed Kush and after I was done I went to go put her back in her spot and I dropped her right on top of my MD#3. Look back at my last pics of MD#3 to see what she looked like. Ouch. Two of her main branches were completely snapped off, I was bummed out. After that if that wasnt enough, I dropped a whole bag of soil on my bathroom floor and tub. I was really upset. 

Billcollector came by last night and we fixed my ventilation for my tent and smoked some serious bowls of Chocolope, TrainWreck, Louis Xiii Kush and Bubba Kush. So I needed that and thanks for coming by and fixing my ventilation! Another good thing that happened was I recieved a free clone of Venom OG Kush from a friend. I was happy cause remember I culled my last Venom OG Kush plant. What a relief. Enough said here are some pics:

*New Tent Temps* (Thanks BillCollector)



*MamaDude#3* (You can see where the plant fell on her, I call it my Hardcore Mosh Pit Sup Crop) I cloned the 2 branches that snapped



*Venom OG Kush* (Round II)



*Clones* (Re arranged and added the new *MD#3s*)



*Jack Herer* (Pic on left is w/flash and pic on right is no flash natural looking color)



*Bullshark* (Veg)



*Northern Flame* (Flowering and looking greener)



*MamaDude #1* (Flowering)



*G13 x Hindu Kush x AK47* (Flowering)



*R.Ed Kush* (Flowering and getting Fat)



*Herojuana OG* (Flowering/MIR/100% Nutes/Tied down tighter) Lets see what this looks like tomorrow, she will be Perking!!!!

View attachment 1465791View attachment 1465789

Peace All

BKB


----------



## Illumination (Feb 27, 2011)

oops!!! Lol!!!

all good bro...

Namaste'


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 27, 2011)

Hope you feel better.
Daniels


----------



## TaoWolf (Feb 27, 2011)

MD#3 will be fine - no biggie! Thought it was worse than it looks in the picture. In fact, if you have the time and space to keep her vegging for a couple of weeks, all that inside growth will catch up to the old tops if you keep pushing those branches out and down like that. That's basically what I'm doing with Athena by design this grow.

And hope you feel better man.


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Feb 27, 2011)

Damn Man, my MadaDude #3 got seriously smatched but she will recover.


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks all, I am feeling much better and yeah I am going to Veg MD#3 for awhile, with that in mind, I might send the Jack Herer into Flowering after next week. The biggest thing I learned is that I need to understand that things wont be perfect always and shit happens not matter how much you take care of your plants, there are things we cant control. Lesson Learned #4,893,487,217 yeah I learned a lot of lessons in my life. LOL

Peace All

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Feb 27, 2011)

BKB
nice set up you have there sorry bout the dents, im finding out about those too. That Jack Herer looks nice, it and the hero look to be capable of being monsters. kushes are geting nice and frosty. if you dont mind ill set in with you, subbed


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 28, 2011)

4tatude said:


> BKB
> nice set up you have there sorry bout the dents, im finding out about those too. That Jack Herer looks nice, it and the hero look to be capable of being monsters. kushes are geting nice and frosty. if you dont mind ill set in with you, subbed


4Tat,

Whaaaaaasup and thanks for Sub'n. The Jack Herer is my 1st time growing it and I like how she responsed to everything I have done to her. I am still vegging her for a little cause I want the middle to start reaching before I put into Flowering. I am not sure how much the Jack will stretch during flowering but I hope she reaches for the sky! Stretching is my favorite part of the grow process. Once again 4Tat welcome!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## TaoWolf (Feb 28, 2011)

I meant to say earlier, I'm glad the NF seedling looks like it's recovering well. Was hoping to see that one flowered while the weather is cool for you there (so we could see all the colors at the end of flowering...). When does it start to get really hot there?


----------



## hazorazo (Feb 28, 2011)

Some nice pics, man!


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 28, 2011)

Im jealous....


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 28, 2011)

TaoWolf said:


> I meant to say earlier, I'm glad the NF seedling looks like it's recovering well. Was hoping to see that one flowered while the weather is cool for you there (so we could see all the colors at the end of flowering...). When does it start to get really hot there?


Well I started the NF seed 12/12 from the start, they are regular seeds so I want to sex it first and then if its a Female it will go back into Veg. If its a Male, I was hoping and sure Billcollector will maybe let me put it with his R.Ed Kush Males or show me how to get pollen from the male NF. Either way its a win for me, Male or Female. I love Northern Lights!!!



hazorazo said:


> Some nice pics, man!


Thanks for coming by bro.



billcollector99 said:


> Im jealous....


You should be proud that I am doing good work growing from your teachings.... plus me, you and Guido will be smoking the shit out of it anyway. LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 28, 2011)

Herojuana OG Kush (Proof is in the Perk) Left pic yesterday after I MIR, middle pic is Today busting out PERKINESS, right pic shows her stretching nicely!!!!! I am loving this plant!!!! I donated a rooted clone to my brotha BillCollector99, ENJOY BRO!!!!



Jack Herer (Veg and filling in nicely. Soon to be put into Flowering)



MamaDude#2 (Showing nice stretching and budsites)




Things are looking good but things went wrong also....I had to cull my Pineapple Express seedling, I had her too close to the light and it burnt the life out of it. Oh well, I still have other plants coming along so no big deal.

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey Chief, here are pics of my first MamaDude. This is what your Tina plant reminds me of. I hope she finishes off like my MamaDude. Just keep MIR on her!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## bajafox (Feb 28, 2011)

They all look great bkb, don't worry about that PE, I should have a few extra in a few weeks


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 28, 2011)

This is some funny fucking shit right here....I almost pissed my pants!!!!! Enjoy!!!!!


[video=youtube;hrZLc9lqQM0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrZLc9lqQM0[/video]


----------



## hazorazo (Feb 28, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> This is some funny fucking shit right here....I almost pissed my pants!!!!! Enjoy!!!!!
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;hrZLc9lqQM0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrZLc9lqQM0[/video]


I do love this shit...listened to it at least 10 times over the last year or so! Good shit, man! Some lovely ladies, dude!


----------



## bajafox (Mar 1, 2011)

BKB, your PE and Sour OG are ready to go


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Mar 1, 2011)

Man BKB Tina does look like your 1st MamaDude, I don't have the lights you probably used on her but if Tina could get half the bud size of that huge cola, I would be happy.


bekindbud said:


> Hey Chief, here are pics of my first MamaDude. This is what your Tina plant reminds me of. I hope she finishes off like my MamaDude. Just keep MIR on her!!!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 1, 2011)

bajafox said:


> BKB, your PE and Sour OG are ready to go


Thanks bro, I cant wait to get my hands on that PE! 



CHIEF PUFF PUFF said:


> Man BKB Tina does look like your 1st MamaDude, I don't have the lights you probably used on her but if Tina could get half the bud size of that huge cola, I would be happy.


She will, I am really excited to see how Tina finishes off, its still early in flowering she will pop!! Watch!

Well today I had to cull both my G13 x Hindu Kush x AK47. Powdery Mildew on them. I been noticing some spots on the lower fan leaves of some of my plants so I realized it was Powdery Mildew. Now here is where I was confused, my tent temps are completely perfect. Min: 68F Max: 82F rH% Min: 21% Max: 52%. Average my tent is around 76F 34%rH. So I cant see why I would get PM on my plants. Well its coming form my Veg Box. Now that doesnt have high humidity at all either, its just doesnt have any air circulation other than the fans inside the box. So I read that stale air can create Powdery Mildew. So I wash all the leaves with soap and water. Worked so I been really watching the plants and making sure no more mildew and the G13 keep getting it more and more, so I said fuck it and I culled them. I didnt want to waste any more time with them so they are done, I still have 3 rooted clones of it so no big deal. 

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 1, 2011)

LRxWW is a herm, might as well cull her too.


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 1, 2011)

Here are some pics today:

*MamaDude #1* 
(I measure from the top of the soil, 2 feet wooohoooo) Go Girl!!!



*R.Ed Kush* 
(Getting frosty now and really developing a very nice CLA)



*MamaDude #3* 
(She popped right back up from being squashed and losing half her branches) I will be sending her into Flowering tomorrow!!!!! I have 2 rooted clones of her and 2 more that I cloned when she was smashed. I want to see how she Flowers, its a different pheno form my other MDs.



*Jack Herer* 
She is busting out and the LST is working nicely, I am thinking about sending her into Flowering too. Hey Baja, does she stretch a lot during Flowering? If not then I might let her Veg longer, if she is a STRETCHER then I will send her in sooner. Let me know please Baja, thanks!



*BullShark* 
Xplanted into a 1 gallon container, I will veg her till she grows out of this current pot. This was picked to grow by my homeboy Guido...Good choice brotha!!! 



*Peace All*
**
*BKB*


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 1, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> LRxWW is a herm, might as well cull her too.


Its culled, RIP LowRyder White Widow!!!!


----------



## Illumination (Mar 1, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Its culled, RIP LowRyder White Widow!!!!


I need to go visit you with all this "culling" going on !!!

Doing awesome my friend

Best most fulfilling hobby ever isn't it?

Namaste'


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 1, 2011)

Red Kush #11 BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 1, 2011)

Illumination said:


> I need to go visit you with all this "culling" going on !!!
> 
> Doing awesome my friend
> 
> ...


Yes it is bro!!!! Also life changing too!!!



billcollector99 said:


> Red Kush #11 BKB


Ahhhhhh deliciosooooooo! I cant wait to smoke these R.Ed Kush buds!!!

Should I put the Jack into Flowering now?


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm liking the JH - good job on the LST'ing there. 

By the way, the Snow White I have: 100% male. Definitely. It's not possible for a feminized seed to be a real male though - so I gave it the benefit of the doubt after you told me it was feminized. But as the little staminate clusters have continued to mature there's no doubt. Not a pistil anywhere on any node. So who knows if it's even a Snow White seed? =/


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 1, 2011)

TaoWolf said:


> I'm liking the JH - good job on the LST'ing there.
> 
> By the way, the Snow White I have: 100% male. Definitely. It's not possible for a feminized seed to be a real male though - so I gave it the benefit of the doubt after you told me it was feminized. But as the little staminate clusters have continued to mature there's no doubt. Not a pistil anywhere on any node. So who knows if it's even a Snow White seed? =/


Yeah I saw that in your thread, I am sorry bro, good thing that I have the proof of purchase from Nirvana as Snow White Feminized Seed. I will see and try to write them a letter. Does anyone have any history of buying a feminized seed and its not feminized at all and is a male? 

Peace

BKB


----------



## Illumination (Mar 1, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Yeah I saw that in your thread, I am sorry bro, good thing that I have the proof of purchase from Nirvana as Snow White Feminized Seed. I will see and try to write them a letter. Does anyone have any history of buying a feminized seed and its not feminized at all and is a male?
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


It is Nirvana after all...it is well known that I do not like them.....but as it seems they must have gotten a reg in the mix and that surely even further enhances my aversion...well I mean if the cant even keep the seeds from getiing mixed up, really leads one to believe that they do not take care with anything....only herms I ever had with fems is Nirvana...especially since I will not grow anything Green House Seeds has either....they are pollen chunkers that are lazy and just in it for the money

And flower that jack already... I wanna see how bad it stretches.....where does it come from?? Sensi??

Namaste'


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 2, 2011)

Illumination said:


> It is Nirvana after all...it is well known that I do not like them.....but as it seems they must have gotten a reg in the mix and that surely even further enhances my aversion...well I mean if the cant even keep the seeds from getiing mixed up, really leads one to believe that they do not take care with anything....only herms I ever had with fems is Nirvana...especially since I will not grow anything Green House Seeds has either....they are pollen chunkers that are lazy and just in it for the money
> 
> And flower that jack already... I wanna see how bad it stretches.....where does it come from?? Sensi??
> 
> Namaste'


LOL I got the clone from Bajafox so I dont know what or where, its all new to me. Bajafox can you let Lumi know where the Jack Here came from? I love this baby and I will put in very soon. Waiting for my mom's Bday to come and thats the day I will put her in 12/12.


----------



## Illumination (Mar 2, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> LOL I got the clone from Bajafox so I dont know what or where, its all new to me. Bajafox can you let Lumi know where the Jack Here came from? I love this baby and I will put in very soon. *Waiting for my mom's Bday to come and thats the day I will put her in 12/12*.


very understandable and commendable my friend...i watch with patient anticipation...love oxymorons

Namaste'


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 2, 2011)

*Looking good BKB! How you liking that rain ?* +rep bro


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 2, 2011)

kingofqueen said:


> *Looking good BKB! How you liking that rain ?* +rep bro


I love it and this grow from beginning to end will be Raining all the time. Shit I am already making it rain on clones that just rooted. They are and can handle it at a young age! There is no other way to feed a plant unless you Make It Rain, IMO.



Illumination said:


> very understandable and commendable my friend...i watch with patient anticipation...love oxymorons
> 
> Namaste'


My fav is "JUMBO-shrimp" Lol Lumi, I was wondering if you ever purchased a feminized seed from Attitude that turned out to be a male and not even a Hermi? Do I need to write a letter to Attitude or Nirvana? Just could use some guidance on that matter, I want to see if they will send me a replacement?

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 2, 2011)

you never know unless you ask, nothing ventured nothing gained. when im wondering what do or if i should say/ask somthing i always hera an old friend that has passed saying they aint bears ,they cant eat you lol


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey BKB, I had some problems with auto feminized Blue Mystic and Nirvana's customer service is excellent. They took care of me, I won't buy any more autos from them though. I will just get their regular seeds. Your family is growing fast and looking healthy.


bekindbud said:


> Yeah I saw that in your thread, I am sorry bro, good thing that I have the proof of purchase from Nirvana as Snow White Feminized Seed. I will see and try to write them a letter. Does anyone have any history of buying a feminized seed and its not feminized at all and is a male?
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


----------



## Illumination (Mar 2, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I love it and this grow from beginning to end will be Raining all the time. Shit I am already making it rain on clones that just rooted. They are and can handle it at a young age! There is no other way to feed a plant unless you Make It Rain, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you bought it from the "Tude you r screwed as they will not make good on grow defects and nirvana will tell you that since you got it from the "Tude then to contact them...just went through it with them on the bubblelicious....hence why I say fuck Nirvana... the Dollar Store of seeds...and Green House is the Walmart of seeds

Namaste'


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah I am sure nothing will come from it but I am going to try. The best part is my man Tao has the Male Snow White with a MamaDude Female clipping. MDxSW Seeds sounds way fucking better than any seeds Nirvana could send me. Tao I really hope you get a ton of seeds and collect lots of pollen. 


"Edit": Lumi that avatar is fucking insane and very gnarly! I love it!

Peace

BKB


----------



## bajafox (Mar 2, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> LOL I got the clone from Bajafox so I dont know what or where, its all new to me. Bajafox can you let Lumi know where the Jack Here came from? I love this baby and I will put in very soon. Waiting for my mom's Bday to come and thats the day I will put her in 12/12.


They came directly from a Jack Herer nug I bought at my favorite collective, The Green Lantern.


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes BKB MIR is awesome I read about it a long time ago when it was first posted . My learning curve has been tainted by being hard headed about organics . F organics , I always wondered why sometimes I would randomly get growth spurts . Had a major "ding" experiance the other day and now it has finally clicked in my head , Holy Shit at the growth spurts my MIR candidates just went through . I was once blind but now I see ! Life is good  We owe that man alot !


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 4, 2011)

Ok so I tried something with these Root Riot plugs I got at the local hydro shop and it worked very nicely! I wanted to Sup Crop my Jack Herer by on Feb 17th and when I attempted the Sup Crop I snapped it completely off! LOL another mistake of mine that I captialized on! I took the snapped off top and dunk it in water and put into the Root Riot plug with NO Clonex or any cloning products. I also didnt clip the leaves or anything. That Jack Herer is a nice healthy ass clone!!! It worked, these Root Riot plugs are a nice buy IMO check out the pics! I am in love with cloning now...I hated before but now I rooted everything that I cloned!!! Wooohooo! Thanks Billcollector for teaching me!

*Clones*



My 2 LST projects, I am liking LSTing!
*Herojuana OG Kush* *(Day 8 Flowering)* *Jack Herer* in the right pic still in veg!



*R.Ed Kush*

View attachment 1474036


*Peace All*

*BKB*


----------



## bajafox (Mar 4, 2011)

Cloning is a bit of a pain at first but once you find a method that works it's not so bad. Plants look great man and your new tent is really nice too


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 4, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Tao I really hope you get a ton of seeds and collect lots of pollen.


I'll get you back some MDxSW and SWxAthena seeds definitely. And in the not-to-distant-future I've got to cross Athena and MD.


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 4, 2011)

wow that would be wonderful!!!! I got an email from Atittude, I will update on that today, I gotta get ready for work now. Thanks bro.

Peace

BKB


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 6, 2011)

What's the update on the email from the 'tude?


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 6, 2011)

*OK another learning expierence of growing.....Powdery Mildew! *

Well as you all know I already had to cull 2 plants because of Powdery Mildew. I did some reading in my (Marijuana Horticulture The Indoor/Outdoor Medical Grower's Bible by Jorge Cervantes) book and looked up some home remedies for battle Powdery Mildew. I came to realize that my tent temps are just fine! Its my Veg Box thats has the mildew problem. I didnt have any fresh air getting into the box, I figured the small fans inside was fine. Well it wasnt cause Powdery Mildew comes from stale air which my veg box was a stale MO-FO! But thats fixed now too. BC added my 4" In Line Booster fan exhausting the Veg Box an now I have a fan also pulling air into the box so there is good circulation. 

Here is what I did with R.Ed Kush plant.

1st I made the Spray Mix which was the following: *( 1tblsp Baking Soda / 2 tblsp of Dish Soap mixed in 1 gal of tap water)* I mixed it up for about 10 minutes, it was a bitch cause of the soap making bubbles....LOL



*(Before Spray...there are little spots that is the Powdery Mildew!!!)*



Next I took the mix and poured into a CLEAN Spray Bottle.
Then I took the plant and sprayed the whole EFIN plant! I mean the whole plant even under all the leaves.
*(After I Sprayed the whole plant)*



Finally I took the plant after spraying and put her in front of a fan to dry before putting her back in the tent and under the HPS!!!

I was reall digging the shadow of her on the closet door!!! 



Now here is what I learned about *Baking Soda* which was awesome for me but I am sure a lot of you out there knew this already:

Baking Soda Ingredients: *Sodium bicarbonate* Contols: *Powdery Mildew*. 
Baking Soda kills fungus by changing the pH of foliage surface. It functions as a fungistat, not as a fungicide, that eradicates the organisms. I hope this works and I can get rid of the Powdery Mildew.
*Apply once a day for one to three days or as needed.*

Well let me know if anyone else out there might have some input or expierence dealing with Powdery Mildew. I am open to any advice, I am here to learn and become proficient in growing so chime in and help please.

*Next update is going to be nice.... ~Jack~ is going into FLowering!!!*

*Peace All*

*BKB*


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 6, 2011)

TaoWolf said:


> What's the update on the email from the 'tude?


My bad I actually for got about it. I been doing all this reading with the mildew. What I did was Copied and Paste the actual Email I got from Atittude so it might look alittle wierd. 

Here it is:

Re: Online Form: Unsatisfied Customer
InboxX


 Reply |Attitude to me 
show details Mar 3 (3 days ago) 


Hi there

As you aware we sell our seeds solely for souvenir and storage purposes and by ordering you confirm that you have checked your local laws.

All seeds marked as feminized should be 100% feminized, please let us know when you next order and we will include a replacement for you for the damaged item you received in the mail we will also pass on your comments to the breeder in regards to your other comments, you should therefore not have any problems with the reset of your souvenirs as this should be an isolated incident.

Many Thanks,
Have A Great Day,
Jodie @ The Attitude

*Peace*

*BKB*


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 6, 2011)

Cool, so looks like they'll replace them with the next order.

Man I hope that Tx works to control the mildew. PM is bad here during the rainy season (April'ish) outdoors but never had to deal with it on a flowering plant.


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 6, 2011)

TaoWolf said:


> Cool, so looks like they'll replace them with the next order.
> 
> Man I hope that Tx works to control the mildew. PM is bad here during the rainy season (April'ish) outdoors but never had to deal with it on a flowering plant.


Yeah a lesson learned for sure...I hope it works too cause I dont want to cull that baby!!!! But dont get me wrong if it becomes a out of control problem I will cull everything if I have too! So lets hope it works. I am going to apply another spray tomorrow. My tent temps today were perfect and it was a hot day outside. They were 81F and 20%rH!!!!! So my tent enviroment is dialed in now!!!! No reason for any PM to survive in there cause of the enviroment. Now I just got to do all my plants in there. I dont want to risk it spreading on them all especially with my Herojuana OG and now the Jack is going in too. 

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 6, 2011)

*Im Flippin the switch on her NOW!!!!*

Well its finally time to start the clock on my Jack Herer. Time to flower that lovely lady. My Jack Herer was donated to me from Bajafox*(MUCHO GRACIAS).* I vegged her for 8 weeks, she has been Sup Crop'd, Top'd, LST'd and Cloned during that time. I really fell in love with this plant and I waited for this day specifically for personal reasons. I know some of you been waiting just like me to get this baby rocking on 12/12. I Made It Rain on her today and fed her *(2 tsp GB/2 tblsp BB/1 tsp EJ/Molasses)*. My Jack Herer's name is now *"Nancy"*!!! Nancy is going to be right in the middle and approximately 14" away from the HPS bulb. I am going to try to get nice dense, fat, gi-normous size buds!!! I am really shooting for the stars on Nancy! So lets see what Nancy can do in Flowering. Any early guesses on what I will yield dry with Nancy

*Jack Herer aka:* *NANCY*



*BullShark (Veg n Sup Crop'd)*



*Herojuana OG Kush (Flowering n showing fuzzy tops)*



*Northern Skunk Clone Posse (they are starting to grow now)*



Well lets see how Nancy goes during Flowering, I am so friggin excited about it now! Plus I got 2 rooted clones of Nancy.

Peace

BKB


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 6, 2011)

*Nancy is a fine healthy looking plant ! I'm sure she will do you proud ! Hope you beat the PM , I used a knockout spray it effing burned 2 of my plants but sulpher works everytime . I did't want to screw around with it anymore and since then my humidity has been in the 30's and temp above 70 so it didn't come back.*


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 6, 2011)

kingofqueen said:


> *Nancy is a fine healthy looking plant ! I'm sure she will do you proud ! Hope you beat the PM , I used a knockout spray it effing burned 2 of my plants but sulpher works everytime . I did't want to screw around with it anymore and since then my humidity has been in the 30's and temp above 70 so it didn't come back.*


KOQ what i dont understand is that my temps in my tent are so perfect and this shit is still around. I read up on something about Evaporating Sulpher but wouldnt know where to go to get it. Also dont know much about it but if you got any info please help on the Sulpher. I am open to all ideas to get rid of this problem. The bad part of Powdery Mildew is that its in the plants system 1 week prior to showing any signs of spots on leaves. So any input on what and how to use the sulpher please let me know. Thanks

Peace

BKB


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 6, 2011)

Looking good w/ the cloning man. Oh by the way, the MD cutting I took rooted vigorously - super easy to clone:


Neem oil is popular here for treating PM outdoors... some of your infected plants are flowering though aren't they?


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 6, 2011)

TaoWolf said:


> Looking good w/ the cloning man. Oh by the way, the MD cutting I took rooted vigorously - super easy to clone:
> View attachment 1478090View attachment 1478091


Damn I am jealous!!!! Those roots are oh so white and healthy!!! Did you use that additive to your res for the clones too? All your root are completely 100000% white and healthy, whatis that stuff your using again? Just want to put it on my wish list for when I have money!!! 

Pecae

BKB


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm getting my beneficial microbes from both ZHO (fungus) and Hydroguard (bacteria). But I'd try the ZHO first as I think it has the most dramatic impact on root appearance and you can get a small pack of it for about $5 - which is more than enough to just get an idea about how you like it.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 6, 2011)

The ZHO is some bomb ass stuff IMO, just out of my budget at the moment. That hydroguard sounds like the aquashield that I use though


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 6, 2011)

AquaShield is the new name for Hydroguard actually - same product. Thanks for bringing that up because I should be calling it AquaShield. lol

But yeah, I'm sold on using beneficial microbes. My buckets also now have this rich, earthy, compost smell when I crack the lids - curious how that is going to impact taste.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 6, 2011)

TaoWolf said:


> AquaShield is the new name for Hydroguard actually - same product. Thanks for bringing that up because I should be calling it AquaShield. lol
> 
> But yeah, I'm sold on using beneficial microbes. My buckets also now have this rich, earthy, compost smell when I crack the lids - curious how that is going to impact taste.


Are you using the Rhizo by ZHO? If so, I might just have to go get some?


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 6, 2011)

ZHO by Botanicare:
http://www.urbansunshine.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=292_294&products_id=18425

Might ask your local hydro store for a sample packet (mine gave me one of those 1oz packets to try)... 

If I'm not mistaken, don't those starter cubes you guys use for cloning contain some of the same beneficial microbes?


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 6, 2011)

TaoWolf said:


> ZHO by Botanicare:
> http://www.urbansunshine.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=292_294&products_id=18425
> 
> Might ask your local hydro store for a sample packet (mine gave me one of those 1oz packets to try)...
> ...


LOL same shit different name. I was calling it the scientific name rhizosphere.


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 6, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> LOL same shit different name. I was calling it the scientific name rhizosphere.


Ok gotcha - I'm tracking now. Was a bit confused on if there was a company out there called ZHO making their own microbe products. lol I'll blame lack of sleep. =P


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 6, 2011)

Need help folks!!!!!

My R.Ed Kush plant that I treated for Powdery Mildew is looking sweet right now, so I decided that I was going to treat all my plants one day at a time. So today I MIR on MD#2 and fed her nutes and then I sprayed the shit out of her just like my R.Ed Kush plant. Only ONE HUGE FUCKING PROBLEM!!!! After I was done and put MD#2 in front of the box fans for 30 mintes drying before going back under the lights, I noticed that all her bud sites turn Orangish> I dont know WTF and why this happened. Any ideas? Did the same exact thing as I did yesterday with the other plant and now because I wanted to do it to all the plants as a "Just in case" My plant is all orange and shitty looking. HELP, do I need to just cull this one and cut my loses? Help or advice needed please!!!

R.Ed Kush today after being treated yesterday....looks nice and no signs of PM!!!!



MD#2 after drying from same spray treatment as R.Ed Kush!!! WTF?????
Mixed 1 tablespoon of Baking Soda and 2 tablespoons of Dishsoap in 1 gallon of water!!! Then Sprayed and she looks cooked as fuck!!!!!



Peace

BKB


----------



## Illumination (Mar 6, 2011)

raise your temps and lower the humidity.......and use sulfur spray just do not put it back under the lights until dry....baking soda?? New to me there.... or look into sulfur burners...the end all to pm....

Namaste'


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 6, 2011)

That's why I was asking earlier if any of the plants you were treating were already flowering - was going to warn you about that (I've done the same thing with Neem oil). =/

But if only the pistils are affected, don't panic. It's just cosmetic damage as far as I know.


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 6, 2011)

Never heard of Baking Soda for PM. If I knew you had a PM problem, here's the solution. Mist with 1:9 Milk:Water. The diluted milk kills the PM. RM3 tip. I have a DIY on a Sulfur Burner too. That alkaline solution may have dried those hairs.
Daniels


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 7, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> Never heard of Baking Soda for PM. If I knew you had a PM problem, here's the solution. Mist with 1:9 Milk:Water. The diluted milk kills the PM. RM3 tip. I have a DIY on a Sulfur Burner too. That alkaline solution may have dried those hairs.
> Daniels


I got it out of my mj book. So 1 part milk to 9 part water and mist spray the whole plant? Not all my plants have PM. I was just spraying my plants to prevent it....I F'd up and chalk up a nOOb mistake. I am really bummed out but I learn most from my biggest mistakes.



Illumination said:


> raise your temps and lower the humidity.......and use sulfur spray just do not put it back under the lights until dry....baking soda?? New to me there.... or look into sulfur burners...the end all to pm....
> 
> Namaste'


My tent temps are straight, it came from my veg box which I had no ventilation rigged to it. Thats were the PM started! My Veg box now has ventilation hooked up and is fine. 


TaoWolf said:


> That's why I was asking earlier if any of the plants you were treating were already flowering - was going to warn you about that (I've done the same thing with Neem oil). =/
> 
> But if only the pistils are affected, don't panic. It's just cosmetic damage as far as I know.


Live and learn...I figured it would be fine since it worked just fine on my R.Ed Kush plant. That thing came out nice after the spray treatment. So I am baffled about why MD was getting fried....The baking soda if anything is going to pH the foliage to 7. being nuetral so how is it possible to fry her pistils? Oh well i will still keep my little red head around....LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 7, 2011)

Pistils are just sensitive to things getting on them I guess. But that's awesome the treatment worked on the R.Ed Kush so hopefully this will be the extent of the damage since you got the ventilation issue fixed.


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 7, 2011)

*Ya bro never used baking soda but have read about it .Baking soda has alot of sodium so thats what burned the pistils . Sulpur sprays will burn pistils too but not that bad .When mine burned from sulpher it didn,t slow it too bad she keep on ticking and pushing out new flowers and by the time she finished u couldn,t tell.

Surely that killed the Pm though . The milk spray Daniels is suggesting works too as a fungistat by changing the PH of the leaf surface making it inhabital for the PM ,you can rotate sprays do 1 one week 1 the next a great store bought spray called Seranade works awesome and at Lowes Bayers Natria is a sulpher spray and works great just dont use Safer Soap like i tryed this time it fryed my bucket scrog  But I am PM free now and keep temp and humidty straight to be sure there are no more PM blooms oh and clean the shit out of everthing dude the PM spores can linger around I clean with bleach 10-1 with water kills all bacteria and fungus . 

Sorry Bro she will come back around !

KQ
*


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 7, 2011)

thanks all for the valuable info. I guess I need to realize that not all plants and grow will be perfect, shit is going to happen regardless. I am going to clean the shit out of my tent today with Bleach Water. 

As far as my plants......Nancy is starting to Stretch already after one day in the Flowering tent. So I Sup Crop'd her without breaking off any tops this time. I also Sup Crop the shit out of my Herojuana OG, she is getting very stretchy. MD#3 is the one MD pheno I want and I got 2 clones of her. She is growing EXACTLY as OG MD!!!!!! So I wont be germin any more MD seeds. I got the pheno I wanted! 

Peace All and thanks a lot for help!!!!

BKB


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 7, 2011)

I found this.
How does milk control powdery mildew?

Scientist aren't 100% sure how milk works to control this disease. It seems that milk is a natural germicide. In addition, it contains several naturally occurring salts and amino acids that are taken up by the plant. From previous experiments using sodium bicarbonate, potassium phosphate, and other salts, researchers have found that the disease is sensitive to these salts. It is possible then, that milk boosts the plant's immune system to prevent the disease.
Read more: "Got Powdery Mildew? Get Milk!" | Controlling Pests & Diseases http://my.gardenguides.com/forums/topic/51511#ixzz1FvJTZFQ6
​


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 7, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> I found this.
> How does milk control powdery mildew?
> 
> Scientist aren't 100% sure how milk works to control this disease. It seems that milk is a natural germicide. In addition, it contains several naturally occurring salts and amino acids that are taken up by the plant. From previous experiments using sodium bicarbonate, potassium phosphate, and other salts, researchers have found that the disease is sensitive to these salts. It is possible then, that milk boosts the plant's immune system to prevent the disease.
> ...


Very nice article. I highly recommend you all read. Damn it even helps its immune system.....FUCKING BAKING SODA!!!


----------



## Illumination (Mar 7, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Very nice article. I highly recommend you all read. Damn it even helps its immune system.....FUCKING BAKING SODA!!!


it is effective as a calcium sup as well as feed the herd but just a lil or it will grow the wrong ones

Namaste'


----------



## BuddyJesus (Mar 8, 2011)

hey whats up bekindbud! just kinda thumbed through your journal and i like! How are pistols now, any improvements or any change for that matter.. 

Cheers
~Buddy J~


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 8, 2011)

BuddyJesus said:


> hey whats up bekindbud! just kinda thumbed through your journal and i like! How are pistols now, any improvements or any change for that matter..
> 
> Cheers
> ~Buddy J~


Damn Jesus is here.....ahhhhhhh I see the light!!! LOL Whats up bro, welcome!!!! Glad your here!

Actually they are starting to get lighter but I figure she will grow some new ones and hopefully she will be back on track after a week or two, if not I will dump her. Its not the pheno I want from her anyway. I got the pheno I want now!!! 

Peace Bro 

BKB


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey BK - I have to thank you again for MD. I'm a lot more impressed with her than I thought I would be to be honest: She's pretty heat tolerant, tolerant of high nutrient levels, great growth rate, good structure (I love that she was almost exactly as wide as tall at the start of flowering), nice chunky buds, big colas... can't wait to try the smoke now too after hearing your review. She's most definitely going to be a keeper for future grows and seeds.


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 11, 2011)

TaoWolf said:


> Hey BK - I have to thank you again for MD. I'm a lot more impressed with her than I thought I would be to be honest: She's pretty heat tolerant, tolerant of high nutrient levels, great growth rate, good structure (I love that she was almost exactly as wide as tall at the start of flowering), nice chunky buds, big colas... can't wait to try the smoke now too after hearing your review. She's most definitely going to be a keeper for future grows and seeds.


Thanks for showing me how to properly feed my plants....Couldn't of done it without you, thats why I gave you those, I just wish the SW didnt turn out to be a friggin male. Oh well, the smoke and smell are insane and it has nice bag appeal too! I really hope you get some MDxSW seeds.

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 11, 2011)

*Quick update:*

Everything is going good. 

*Northern Flame*: I think this is a Male plant? They look like footballs but I never had a male flower before so if this is then its my 1st. I will be donating this plant to BillCollector because I cant set up nothing for breeding in my apartment cause of space. So is it a HE?




1st ever attempt at hydro style growing....Inspired by Tao Wolf I am testing to see if I can do it. What better plant to test with then my Mamadude. It is a clipping that I cloned on 2/26 from when I dropped the R.Ed Kush on top of MD#3. This is the pheno I wanted and now I got it, so lets hope it works.




*MamaDude#3* *(Flowering Day 7)* This is an exact replica of my original MD. This is the one I dropped the plant on and got the clippings. She is going to be nice, watch.....




*Herojuana OG Kush (Flowering Day 16)*

View attachment 1487359

*Nancy (Flowering Day 4)*

View attachment 1487354View attachment 1487351

*Peace*
* *
*BKB*


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 11, 2011)

*Great photo update BKB ! Your looking great , leaves are nice green and healthy looking , keep them that way and you'll be geared for a nice harvest ! *


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 11, 2011)

whats up bk-i was reading ur mamadude is s.diesil x blueberry- i had made a trade w/someone my domina seeds for some blueberry x sd but my part never came thru. Ohwell!live&learn! Just redn ur thred bro-


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice update man. The DWC clone is looking good. For that matter they are all looking good!

Oh and yeah that looks like a he. What are you going to do with him?


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 11, 2011)

kingofqueen said:


> *Great photo update BKB ! Your looking great , leaves are nice green and healthy looking , keep them that way and you'll be geared for a nice harvest ! *


Thanks homey!!!


Kottonmouth king15 said:


> whats up bk-i was reading ur mamadude is s.diesil x blueberry- i had made a trade w/someone my domina seeds for some blueberry x sd but my part never came thru. Ohwell!live&learn! Just redn ur thred bro-


KK sup man, welcome, sub up and chill.....Its a shame they other party didnt come thru with the trade off, I hate scammer and haters!!! 


TaoWolf said:


> Nice update man. The DWC clone is looking good. For that matter they are all looking good!
> 
> Oh and yeah that looks like a he. What are you going to do with him?


Well I was thinking it was a Male too but I think its a Hermie cause there are pistils....I gave it to Billcollector, he is going to put it in with his other males (R.Ed Kush) plant in a tote grow box!!

*Here is MD#3 before and after pics.....I Sup Crop'd on Day 5 of Flowering. She is going to be special.*



*Peace All*

*BKB*


----------



## BuddyJesus (Mar 11, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> *Here is MD#3 before and after pics.....I Sup Crop'd on Day 5 of Flowering. She is going to be special.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey man ladies are looking extremely lovely!! I really haven't read to much on super cropping.. You mind giving a cliff notes explanation on it?


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 11, 2011)

BuddyJesus said:


> Hey man ladies are looking extremely lovely!! I really haven't read to much on super cropping.. You mind giving a cliff notes explanation on it?


Thanks Buddy, Page #1 Post #10 a short video of Super Cropping....check it out! Its a real good way to control your plants canopy and establish stronger branches/stems and bring up lower growth to catch up. I am sure there is more but I mainly do it to get a nice even canopy. Hope that helps.

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 12, 2011)

Pm me when u get a chance


----------



## stabone (Mar 12, 2011)

what up BKB, plants are looking real nice. just got done flipping thru your grow. subd


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 12, 2011)

stabone said:


> what up BKB, plants are looking real nice. just got done flipping thru your grow. subd


Thanks bro and welcome....


----------



## bajafox (Mar 12, 2011)

BKB you are becoming a master at growing!!


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 12, 2011)

That's a bit of a bummer about the Northern Flame. Are you going to try that strain again?

I'll bet the supper cropped MD you have will turn out well - looking awesome.


----------



## mane2008 (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice supercropping man, some phat colas to come soon ...


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 12, 2011)

mane2008 said:


> Nice supercropping man, some phat colas to come soon ...


 Sup Mane, thanks for stopping by, appreciate it!


TaoWolf said:


> That's a bit of a bummer about the Northern Flame. Are you going to try that strain again?
> 
> I'll bet the supper cropped MD you have will turn out well - looking awesome.


I still have 4 regular seeds left so yes I am going to take another crack at it but I might hold off till May or June so I can Flower it during the fall...So yes it will be a beast! Now MD#3 is going to be insane even after loosing half of her due to my nOObism!!! She already recovered some from the Sup Crop. I will post pics in a bit. Just waking up and going to make it rain on 2 plants. 

Tao quick question, I am supposed to change out the res in my Mini-DWC once a week, what if there are still no roots in the res? Do I still have to change out the res or can I leave it. Cause there are no roots out of the net-pod yet and Monday will be 7 days. Thanks

@Bajafox: thanks bro for the kind words but I am far from that.....
Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 12, 2011)

i tried to sup. Crop- now i have a well rooted clone!hehe i pinched the top rt. Off! I super [email protected] cropping!


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 12, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> i tried to sup. Crop- now i have a well rooted clone!hehe i pinched the top rt. Off! I super [email protected] cropping!


Yeah I still haven't found the right touch yet myself but I am finding that if you take the extra minutes in bending it slowly it works just as good then pinching and snapping. Eventually I will find my touch.

Peace

BKB


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Mar 12, 2011)

Yo BKB, the Northern Flame is a hemi, sorry dude. MamaDude #3 is going to be a huge bush from super cropping her. I want to see what she will look like in a few weeks Nancy and the OG Kush is growing great.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 12, 2011)

View attachment 1489962View attachment 1489963View attachment 1489964hey bkb... just posted some pics of some dominas in my journal. heres a few tho.


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 12, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Yeah I still haven't found the right touch yet myself but I am finding that if you take the extra minutes in bending it slowly it works just as good then pinching and snapping. Eventually I will find my touch.


Edit - Nevermind what I wrote, I should have read you were trying the bending instead of pinching already... just woke up. lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 12, 2011)

IMO it is way easier to just pinch the stem till I hear a pop, and a slight give. I bend also, but before I would only "pop" the stem.


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 12, 2011)

*Well here are some pics of MD#3 yesterday(Sup Crop) and the other is her today. Looking nice!*



*R.Ed Kush (no more PM/healthy again)*



*Here is my tent if full flowering....its funny how fast you can fill a tent real fast......I just hope I got enough light for them all. Or find a good deal on a larger light (600watt).*



*Tomorrow will be 7 days since I started the DWC so I will be doing a Res change, there are no roots yet out of the net-pot. The plant looks fine just no roots yet. I am sure that once they hit that res the plant will start really growing.*

*Peace All*

*BKB*


----------



## King Blunt (Mar 12, 2011)

Been checking out your grow dude, and I gotta say...... You sure can grow some dank looking weed. Props to you man. When I get my own place I'm goin to start a grow like yours, tent and all. Once again.... nice. Peace, respect, and some bong hits for ya bro.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey BKB, you probably won't be running enough light in there with that 400w. In the meantime, if you have a few extra dollars you should add some CFL's for supplemental lighting. I'm running 600w with mine and I feel it's not enough...

Good luck man, we need to get our tents dialed in before the summer heat comes in.


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 13, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Tomorrow will be 7 days since I started the DWC so I will be doing a Res change, there are no roots yet out of the net-pot. The plant looks fine just no roots yet. I am sure that once they hit that res the plant will start really growing.


Hey if the cutting had some roots prior to going in the net pot, you can lower the water level a bit to encourage them to grow down and get in the mixture. I usually lower it enough so that only the splashes from the bubbles are hitting the bottom of the net cup enough to keep it wet/damp - but it's not real critical. Have you had any issues with the plant so far? Or does she look as good as your other plants?


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 13, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Good luck man, we need to get our tents dialed in before the summer heat comes in.


Amen brothers! I've got to put away the 600w once this grow is done due to the heat. No idea what I'm going to do for this summer (besides an outdoor grow). 

Do you do anything special to keep using the 600w during the summer baja (like adding in a portable a/c)?


----------



## B DUB (Mar 13, 2011)

Scribed BKB. Lookin good. Check me out.


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey BKB, you got a tent full of flowering plants, how do you keep them all straight? Looking good, you are the man!!


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 14, 2011)

CHIEF PUFF PUFF said:


> Hey BKB, you got a tent full of flowering plants, how do you keep them all straight? Looking good, you are the man!!


Well I wish I could say all is straight but I been battling Powdery Mildew issues 2 weeks ago and its much better now and I also fucked up 2 MD plants cause of spraying them with Baking Soda. Other than that its a lot of work and is teaching me that I dont want so many plants going at once, I rather have 4 huge plants with less maintenance. Thats what I will be doing after this run is over. I took on a little more than I could handle but I am learning what I can and can't handle.

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 14, 2011)

wudup big b- hey,do all ur plants have the pm?or justa few? Do u know how u got it? Hope u keep it under control man!! Pullin for ya! & agree'd on less plants(indoor anyways!)


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 14, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Well I wish I could say all is straight but I been battling Powdery Mildew issues 2 weeks ago and its much better now and I also fucked up 2 MD plants cause of spraying them with Baking Soda. Other than that its a lot of work and is teaching me that I dont want so many plants going at once, I rather have 4 huge plants with less maintenance. Thats what I will be doing after this run is over. I took on a little more than I could handle but I am learning what I can and can't handle.


Yup. Came to the same conclusion myself about less being more when it comes to plant numbers. I doubt I'll ever bother trying to grow more than 2 plants in my little tent again. lol


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 14, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> wudup big b- hey,do all ur plants have the pm?or justa few? Do u know how u got it? Hope u keep it under control man!! Pullin for ya! & agree'd on less plants(indoor anyways!)


Only 3 plants were showing signs of PM, I got it from my Veg Box which had ZERO air circulation. I would foliar feeding plants at night when the lights went out and it cause high humidity in my veg box which had no air circulation so that was the culprit. My tent temps have been perfect and what I learned is that PM is in the plants system for a week before it even shows any signs of PM in leaves. I originally used a baking soda and water spray on 2 of my plants that didn't have any signs of PM I was using it as a countermeasure and they got fucked away. Now I am using the Milk and water spray on them and it works like a charm. But I will say this, I learned a valuable lesson about PM now! 

Now I am having a new problem with my Bullshark plant. Its definately not doing to good. I will post pics after work so I can get some guidance on it.

Peace

BKB


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Mar 14, 2011)

You might have taken on alot but they all look healthy, even the Kush plant that had the PM problem. You definitely have the Midas touch with the plants. I agree with you, working with 4 large plants beats working with many small plants any day I don't believe the spray messed up the two MamaDude plants that much. They are still growing and more hairs will appear.


bekindbud said:


> Well I wish I could say all is straight but I been battling Powdery Mildew issues 2 weeks ago and its much better now and I also fucked up 2 MD plants cause of spraying them with Baking Soda. Other than that its a lot of work and is teaching me that I dont want so many plants going at once, I rather have 4 huge plants with less maintenance. Thats what I will be doing after this run is over. I took on a little more than I could handle but I am learning what I can and can't handle.
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


----------



## homer371 (Mar 14, 2011)

hey bekindbud, should've checked out your grow earlier bro, kottonmouth pointed me this way. great looking plants! +rep . i've also been dealing with powdery mildew and found "greencure" works pretty well (better than milk & water, i found), but i am having some brittle leaves now and wondering if it's the greencure or something else. anyway, gotta catch up on your grow, but it looks like you kept everything under control. well done!


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 14, 2011)

sub bro, you busy today??


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 15, 2011)

did u get everything workt out lastnite bro?


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 15, 2011)

*I feel ya on the 2 many plants . I had 7 flowering before I went perpetual , that was nuts they had no elbow room and getting good circulation was a pain . I'm definately digging bigger and less plants . The 4 I run now fill the same space as 7 almost . I cut the PE Bucket scrog this morning , that bitch yielded pretty good. I posted pics of the yield ,I'm thinking it's in the 2 OZ range  Also check out my Medibud it has gone nuts since I rained on it!
You figure out your Bullshark yet ? Are the plants doing okay that you sprayed with BS ?
*


----------



## bajafox (Mar 15, 2011)

TaoWolf said:


> Amen brothers! I've got to put away the 600w once this grow is done due to the heat. No idea what I'm going to do for this summer (besides an outdoor grow).
> 
> Do you do anything special to keep using the 600w during the summer baja (like adding in a portable a/c)?


Sorry Tao, never saw your post.

Last summer I had to buy a portable AC just to get by, this summer I'm going to be switching my lighting to run at night and hope I can avoid it altogether.


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Mar 15, 2011)

Yo Kingofqueen, I hope to have a small personal perpetual grow going on when I move into a house. Just enough to keep my "weed pantry" stocked like a bar 5 premium strains of knock you out weed to choose between


kingofqueen said:


> *I feel ya on the 2 many plants . I had 7 flowering before I went perpetual , that was nuts they had no elbow room and getting good circulation was a pain . I'm definately digging bigger and less plants . The 4 I run now fill the same space as 7 almost . I cut the PE Bucket scrog this morning , that bitch yielded pretty good. I posted pics of the yield ,I'm thinking it's in the 2 OZ range  Also check out my Medibud it has gone nuts since I rained on it!
> You figure out your Bullshark yet ? Are the plants doing okay that you sprayed with BS ?
> *


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok folks here is a quick video that I made. Hope you dig the music, yes I said "dig" cause its that kind of music. LOL Ok I didnt have the correct light and it seems when I tried to get a close up it got blurry, I will perfect it in the near future. Trying to get some skills like my man Mane!!!! Hope you guys enjoy it, I made some changes to my grow, I will update later...

Peace All

BKB

[video=youtube;aVy_yW3Avfs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVy_yW3Avfs[/video]


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm digging the video, you can see how well your girls are budding up You are going to yield nicely off both those trees.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 15, 2011)

i cant see ur video on my phone,but tell me the title is the song u played!! How funny bro- who even remembers that song!hahaha lmao


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 15, 2011)

Here is what I have going right now.....I am still battling a fucking Powdery Mildew problem.....the culprit has to be my Veg box. It is made with cardboard from a TV, can the Powdery Mildew growth or bacteria absorb and survive in cardboard? I had a little PM on my Hero clone that I just put in there for 3 days. the air is well circulated, temps in my veg box is 80F and 32%rH. It has never been over 39% since I put a 4" in line booster fan exhausting the air on top and a fan pulling in fresh air. Great temps and enviroment IMO just cant pin point this PM. Its really driving me nuts....LOL I think I need to just get rid of the cardboard and get some wood around it and seal it with a hinged door. I will continue to fight PM....

I did my 1st ever res change on my mini-DWC. I struggled for a few hours and even bugged Tao on XBOX to see what I was doing wrong...I just was having problems getting the PPM and pH correctly. So I broke down and got some hydro Grow Big. Made my mix but only at 50% which is more the the original res. I want to bring her up slowly cause I really dont know what I am doing. 

*R.Ed Kush* : zero signs of PM. I was thinking originally to harvest her on 4/20 but I think she will be ready before that. 



*Venom OG Kush (Veg)*



*Rooted Clones (Hero OG / Jack Herer / Northern Skunk)*



*1st Res Change (MD3#1)* Finally roots are coming down, they look good not perfectly white but healthy enough, I am statisfied.....so far! Hoping to see her POP UP soon. 





*Peace*

*BKB*


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 15, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> i cant see ur video on my phone,but tell me the title is the song u played!! How funny bro- who even remembers that song!hahaha lmao


Your too young to know anything about Bill Withers' Lovely Day....LOL


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 16, 2011)

u must be right,idk who that is.lol.il look it up on fun4mobile!lol


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 16, 2011)

ok bkb, ur forcing me to do this!when i post my pics ima chk him out on utube.alot on there. 30's&40ns, right?


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 16, 2011)

MD#3 is looking good - esp. considering she's isn't fully rooted yet. Did you end up have any issues adjusting the pH to 6 with the hydro formula you got? Oh and you are doing right w/ starting the nutrients low. She won't really start feeding heavily anyway until those roots start forming little rootlets (which will start happening any day). The roots look good/normal by the way (don't sweat the staining from the nutrients). She'll be rocking out a nice growth spurt within the week I'll bet. Keep it up man!

I can't see the video - I'm updating my Flash player right now. Hopefully that'll let me watch it.


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 16, 2011)

TaoWolf said:


> MD#3 is looking good - esp. considering she's isn't fully rooted yet. Did you end up have any issues adjusting the pH to 6 with the hydro formula you got? Oh and you are doing right w/ starting the nutrients low. She won't really start feeding heavily anyway until those roots start forming little rootlets (which will start happening any day). The roots look good/normal by the way (don't sweat the staining from the nutrients). She'll be rocking out a nice growth spurt within the week I'll bet. Keep it up man!
> 
> I can't see the video - I'm updating my Flash player right now. Hopefully that'll let me watch it.


I got an email from You Tube saying that the SOny Copyright problems or something so I am going to convert it to another file and try to upload again, sorry about that folks!!!

I ended up buying the Fox Farm Hydro Grow Big, I got my pH to 6.0. Not perfectly 5.8 but I am not sweating it. I think Billcollector is going to either let me borrow his pH meter or buy it off him. I need it and its reliable. My pH meter is broke and no good, I am using drops now and hate it. Honestly I already noticed a difference in her today cause she got taller already.

Here is the link of my video on You Tube, try this one and see if it works

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVy_yW3Avfs

Peace

BKB


----------



## Illumination (Mar 16, 2011)

http://www.eseasongear.com/miphwaphte1.html

Is what I have and is da bomb for only $50 ...shipping include...waterproof and has the preferred probe as well...calibrates with the buttons not a screw driver...2 point calibration and automatically compensates for temp

Hope it helps....

Namaste'


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 16, 2011)

Illumination said:


> http://www.eseasongear.com/miphwaphte1.html
> 
> Is what I have and is da bomb for only $50 ...shipping include...waterproof and has the preferred probe as well...calibrates with the buttons not a screw driver...2 point calibration and automatically compensates for temp
> 
> ...


Thanks Lumi, I will buy that as soon as my return comes in a day or two....I hope!!!
Hows your LSD smoke bro??? Sample any yet?

Peace

BKB


----------



## Illumination (Mar 16, 2011)

they only come on fridays and mondays....IT IS DA BOMB!!! Smoke a couple of baby scragg buds that were even still damp and ....HELL FUCK YEAH!!! Can't wait til after the cup...should be jus bout perfect by then... man it has no ceiling either...each hit you get higher and higher ...for a whole bowl which is a feat to accomplish ... man i love this shit 

Namaste'

The only thing with this meter is if you notice it wants to hang on a certain reading you need to put it in something else with a much different ph for it to be accurate again...my last cheapo hanna did the same thing so I think it is just it becomes saturated so you need to displace the liquid with another then it catches its head again


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 16, 2011)

i use this one and have never had a problem. it does the same as illuminations re the number hanging up and having to put it in something with a def different ph and then checking.but they are like 80 bucks, the 50$ milwaukee sounds like a great deal!


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Mar 16, 2011)

I wouldn't mind trying that LSD strain. Hey BKB, if it ain't one thing, it's another. I hope you can get that PM under control so you won't have to worry about the rest of your plants.


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 17, 2011)

*HAPPY ST.PATRICKS DAY *



Well my MD is back on track after her unecessary baking soda bath. This was the one that turned red and now she has all new pistils. The baking soda took its toll on her leaves. It through the whole plant out of wack but now she is looking much better. Her budsites are what I am focused on. Hopefully she will turn out to be ok!

*MD#2*


*MD3 DWC is rocking out!* I Sup Crop her alittle yesterday and she is back up from that. I didnt snap her just bended her till she was over. I dont want to snap branches or stems anymore. I did a res change 2 days ago and she has a lot of root coming everywhere. I was a little worried cause they were brownish but I was reassured its from the nutes. My Big Bloom is brown so I guess the roots turn brown but has gotten lighter in color. She is looking healthy as hell and I am liking the DWC.



*Peace all and be safe tonight!!!!!*

*BKB*


----------



## Illumination (Mar 17, 2011)

perfect title for all that green

Namaste'


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Mar 17, 2011)

Yo BKB, you got your family looking healthy and green What a nice St. Patrick Day picture.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 17, 2011)

Here's some Green (and Purp) for ya BKB 

Happy St Paddy's Day


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 17, 2011)

Happy St. Patrick's Day (belated!) - so by looking at your DWC-intro plant, it looks like you have hydroponics down down already. How are you liking the hydro thing?

I'm jealous of those buds BC!!

Oh and youtube videos are working for me again so I finally got to see the vids.


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 18, 2011)

I am liking the Hydro thing but I need to really learn about mixing my nutes with PPM and pH. Not as forgiving as soil. I am wondering how big the plant will get in that coffee container? Its getting bigger every day. Do I need to just ad water to the res when its low? Does the water need to be pH to 5.8 or just plain tap water?

BC is that #11 on the left? Her fan leaves look like they are showing signs of PURPLE!!!!! I know its #11 cause of her top. Correct em if I am wrong. When are you chopping the EDAWG? Folks those are some danky ass plants!!!! Not bad for 12/12 from seed huh?

Peace

BKB


----------



## Illumination (Mar 18, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> here's some green (and purp) for ya bkb
> 
> happy st paddy's day


mardis gras plants!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 18, 2011)

Left to right is Red #11, EK-47, and Red # 3


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 18, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I am liking the Hydro thing but I need to really learn about mixing my nutes with PPM and pH. Not as forgiving as soil. I am wondering how big the plant will get in that coffee container? Its getting bigger every day. Do I need to just ad water to the res when its low? Does the water need to be pH to 5.8 or just plain tap water?


She'll get as big as you let her or until the root mass literally becomes physically too great for the volume (check my journal for some pictures of a plant I have that is at that point). Becoming root bound won't ever really happen since the roots are going to be in contact with nutrients as long as they are in the bucket. If you are going to let her get big, you'll want to get her a bigger bucket eventually. As a personal guideline, if I have to top-off the bucket more than once during the week: it's time for a bigger bucket or a severe pruning back. 

Don't overcomplicate nutrient strength and EC/ppm's... you are still feeding the plant the same way as in soil. So you'll want to start nutrients at a light/moderate amount according to the bottle label (just take your EC readings for future reference) and over time, experiment with pushing things higher while reading the plant. Further down the road, you can forget about the bottle label and reference those previous (and exact) EC/ppm readings you took _and_ _then_ continue to fine-tune max strength according to EC/ppm's.

As far as pH goes, you'll probably notice that if you mix up a new full-strength batch of nutrients that the pH should be right around a 6 - and want to stay there due to the buffers in the FF nutrients. If you are getting between 5.8 and 6.2 pH after mixing up a new batch of nutrients - don't split-hairs and try to chase the pH around by tenths or hundredths of a point using a pH adjuster.... you'll just make things more difficult for the plant. About the only time I have to use any real amount of pH adjuster is when young plants/cuttings are being given less than half-strength nutrients (due to the buffering also being weak). Take a pH reading every few days or so just to make sure there's nothing wacky going on - but otherwise it really shouldn't be fluctuating that much over 7 days when it will be time for a new batch of solution. Any water/solution that goes into the reservoir needs to be pH adjusted prior to being added (even tap water for example).

As far as when the water-level starts to drop as the plant drinks/feeds, relax a little here as well... all you have to do is make sure there's at least enough solution to keep the roots wet and the air stone bubbling. There's a lot of lee-way here as far as the water level goes. I usually wait until they are about half emptied, then I top them off back to full with plain/pH'ed water. Sometimes I top-off frequently and sometimes I even let the buckets get mostly emptied (not recommended though)... But the general rule is after you have topped-off with an equal amount of water used to mix up the original nutrient solution: it's time to mix up a new batch of nutrients even if a week has not passed. That's it, nothing complicated.

Further down the road once you have your desired base-line EC/ppm readings established, you can "add-back" nutrient solution to maintain that EC/ppm level instead of "topping-off" with plain water and changing the solution weekly. But in my personal experience, this is not really any better or worse as far as the plant is concerned, and is a little more work with more room for error. I stick with topping-off plus weekly reservoir changes (aka "drain to waste").


----------



## coonword (Mar 19, 2011)

some beautiful purp mr bill collector! bkb how u been sir


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 19, 2011)

coonword said:


> some beautiful purp mr bill collector! bkb how u been sir


Hey CW whats going on, how you been? Havent seen you on in awhile hope all is well.

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 19, 2011)

Here is a quick shot of MD3 roots and she is growing fast....plant is looking healthy so I am not to freaked about the roots looking brownish still.

Also I found what I want for Easter......




Peace

BKB


----------



## BuddyJesus (Mar 19, 2011)

Hell ya man looking good for sure! Thats a great thing to want for easter too lol!


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 19, 2011)

lol 

That's art I can appreciate. 

Hey your DWC plant is looking as healthy and happy as one could wish. Really looking good. Are you going to pick up some ZHO (or similar bene. fungi product)?


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 19, 2011)

TaoWolf said:


> lol
> 
> That's art I can appreciate.
> 
> Hey your DWC plant is looking as healthy and happy as one could wish. Really looking good. Are you going to pick up some ZHO (or similar bene. fungi product)?


Is there something cheaper than ZHO? I asked 3 shops for sample packs of anything and I got nothing. LOL they probably take home all the free shit for themselves.


----------



## Illumination (Mar 19, 2011)

http://www.wormsway.com/detail.aspx?t=prod&sku=ENA407

Namaste'


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 19, 2011)

Check out MycoGrow&#8482; Soluble. It's like $6 an ounce and has a broad amount of beneficials (both fungal & bacterial) compared to most other hydro-marketed products I've seen. I'm going to try it next (when my ZHO and HydroGuard is gone).


----------



## Illumination (Mar 19, 2011)

TaoWolf said:


> Check out MycoGrow&#8482; Soluble. It's like $6 an ounce and has a broad amount of beneficials (both fungal & bacterial) compared to most other hydro-marketed products I've seen.


Have read numerous good reports on their stuff. but haven't used it

I use Earth Nectar and Earth Ambrosia and absolutely love the stuff.... but I am a bit partial as it is produced about 30 miles from me but seriously it is amazing stuff

Not sure as to its compatibility as I only like to do it dirty 

Namaste'


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 19, 2011)

i never realized your avatar till now, that is fucking funny as shit bro!! I thought it was just another variation of a vampire but its more than that obviously....LOL Good one Lumi!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Illumination (Mar 19, 2011)

Well it is an almost accurate depiction...the artist got it right from the waist down.... but I am prettier than that

Namaste'

ps-my avie is a goblin....named after my lady's favorite passtime... GOBLIN COCK!!! Damn I love her


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 19, 2011)

Your avatar reminds me of those illustrations in the old Dungeons and Dragons and AD&D rule books from the 80's.


----------



## Illumination (Mar 19, 2011)

Because I am from the 80's

I was the bass player:

[video=youtube;t4gPKianglE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4gPKianglE[/video]

And was quite the mage in d&d


Long time ago...lol

namaste'


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 19, 2011)

Baton Rouge had beautiful hair back then....Nice vid, do you still jam?

Peace

BKB


----------



## Illumination (Mar 19, 2011)

unfortunately no my brother...have nerve damage in my hands and will not chance the surgery as 50/50 chance of complete paralysis is not acceptable...WAS REALLY HARD TO FACE AS I HAVE BEEN PLAYING SINCE 7 YEARS OLD...BUT I ALSO PLAY CAJUN ACCORDION (AM A REAL COON ASS FROM LOUISIANA ORIGINALLY) so I still have music making in my life

But my newfound love is growing these wonderful plants

Namaste'


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 20, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Because I am from the 80's
> 
> I was the bass player:
> 
> ...


That's awesome Ill. How bad-ass is it that you have a video on Headbanger's Ball?? lol

I miss all the different music that was around then. 

I was never in a band that had a label and all that unfortunately... but like many kids I dreamed of being a rock star and even played in a few paying bands (rhythm guitarist/vocalist). One of the best couple of years of my life was traveling around Europe after I separated from the Army, playing covers in pubs, fairs, clubs, etc... It was surprisingly easy to make decent money doing it so I stayed in Germany just doing that until I decided I needed to get a job where retirement was more than a dream. Had a good time at least pretending to be a rock star. lol


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 20, 2011)

I bet it was a lot of fun hoping in bars and club in Germany playing gigs ESPECIALLY AFTER THE MILITARY!!! The only rockstar skills I got is Air Guitar, Air Drumming and Rock Band on my PS3....LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## Illumination (Mar 20, 2011)

been all over the world and had lotsa fun....

But the past 3 years have by far been the happiest most fulfilling of my life....thanx to my ladylove and this awesome hobby....

Namaste'


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 20, 2011)

Thats what matters the most bro, being happy and having no regrets! Good for you, you do deserve it!

Peace

BKB


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Mar 20, 2011)

I feel you Illumination, I'm happy for the same exact reasons


Illumination said:


> been all over the world and had lotsa fun....
> 
> But the past 3 years have by far been the happiest most fulfilling of my life....thanx to my ladylove and this awesome hobby....
> 
> Naamste'


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 21, 2011)

MD#1 Flowering 60 days seems she is going to need some time, I finished them off over 70 days flowering so if I go longer no big deal she took 2 weeks to show sex so she was a slow but is getting danky now. She is stinking my whole bedroom (heavy thick smell), I might need a new filter.....



Nancy Flowering Day 15 


Mini DWC MD3#1 2nd res change coming on Tuesday. I might even do it tomorrowm she is a lot lighter now that I guess her roots sucked all the nutes. I am really enjoying this, I am just getting a little nervous about flowering with Hydro cause I have to be dialed in on nute feedings with hydro.



Peace

BKB


----------



## bajafox (Mar 21, 2011)

MD#1 looks like she's dense as hell


----------



## hazorazo (Mar 21, 2011)

Looking sweet, man! Just got done chopping all but 4 of mine, tired as shit! Nice looking ladies there! Especially the St. Patty's Day pics! haha


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 21, 2011)

Looking excellent mang. Nancy is busting it out!

Hey I checked and the FF nutrients you are using is mostly organically derived/sourced stuff so you'd likely have to work a bit to burn them in comparison to someone using straight elemental salt based nutrients. And it also means you should get relatively low TDS readings even at full bottle strength - just so you know.

She looks great and believe it or not, it doesn't really get any more difficult or technical than what you have been doing so far, unless you want to really dig into the technical side, play around with additives, other types of hydro systems, culturing beneficial microbes, and all that other fun hobby stuff.

Are you planning on putting her in a 3 or 5-gallon bucket to flower?


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 21, 2011)

TaoWolf said:


> Looking excellent mang. Nancy is busting it out!
> 
> Hey I checked and the FF nutrients you are using is mostly organically derived/sourced stuff so you'd likely have to work a bit to burn them in comparison to someone using straight elemental salt based nutrients. And it also means you should get relatively low TDS readings even at full bottle strength - just so you know.
> 
> ...


Yes I am, I plan on transplanting her into a 5 gallon bucket. I want to grow this out of the coffee pot, I also plan on taking a few clippings off her, kind of like a mom cause I like the pheno. My ultimate goal is to have 4 large plants. I want to and try to fill my tent with 4 plants. I got a 600watt ballast and bulb for free!!!! YES for free!!! My friend who grows upgraded to a 1,000 watter and he said I can use his 600 for a grow or two, so its sitting in my bedroom now, just need BC to come here and help me rig this thing.

Nancy is a nice bush and I hope she really has some nice colas. She has a dog shit like smell to her, I like it! LOL

@ Haz, thanks man, you do have some serious chopping in your grow. Folks check out my man Haz's grow, he has some serious plants. Haz got it going on!!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice bkb! I just germd 2 md fri& got tap roots lastnite! So stoked


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 21, 2011)

Cali Connection seeds nearby 


Seeds
Cali Connection- $70 a 10/pack
(4)-Deadhead OG
(4)-OGiesel
(5)-Chem 4 OG
(3)-Chem 3 OG
(4)-Chem Valley Kush
(4)-Julius Caesar
(3)-Corelone Kush


Cali Connection-$90 a 10/pack
(1)-Jamaican Me Crazy
(2)-Jamaican D
(1)-Hazy OG
(1)- Purple Chem


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 21, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Cali Connection seeds nearby
> 
> 
> Seeds
> ...


What is that in your avatar?


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 21, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> What is that in your avatar?


Ek-47


----------



## hazorazo (Mar 21, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Yes I am, I plan on transplanting her into a 5 gallon bucket. I want to grow this out of the coffee pot, I also plan on taking a few clippings off her, kind of like a mom cause I like the pheno. My ultimate goal is to have 4 large plants. I want to and try to fill my tent with 4 plants. I got a 600watt ballast and bulb for free!!!! YES for free!!! My friend who grows upgraded to a 1,000 watter and he said I can use his 600 for a grow or two, so its sitting in my bedroom now, just need BC to come here and help me rig this thing.
> 
> Nancy is a nice bush and I hope she really has some nice colas. She has a dog shit like smell to her, I like it! LOL
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words...haha....better get some more worthwhile pics on my thread...haha


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 21, 2011)

Looks like it was up Barney's ass it so damn purple, damn looks real good bro! Congrats on EK47, that is some beautiful bud porn!


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 21, 2011)

R.Ed Kush (Soon to be DROWNED) still not 100% sure if I am going to drown because I dont want to invite any mildew to the tent so I am still not sure if I will or not. 



Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 21, 2011)

MD#1 and R.Ed Kush soaking up some HPS!!! MD nugs are hard like a rock right now!!!!



My tent in full FLOWERING FORCE!!!



Peace

BKB


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 21, 2011)

You are making that tent produce! Cool deal with the 600w - how are the temps w/ it?

Does the PM situation seem to be clearing up by the way??


----------



## bajafox (Mar 22, 2011)

Damn BKB, way to come up on that 600w hps. Definitely a good thing you decided to go 6" inline fan instead of 4", that fan should easily handle that 600w. Just swap the bulb and ballast in the meantime while you figure out if you can add that 400w. Is the ballast digital? You could experiment with both ballasts and get more light and optimal temps 

Congrats, everything is looking good


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 22, 2011)

TaoWolf said:


> You are making that tent produce! Cool deal with the 600w - how are the temps w/ it?
> 
> Does the PM situation seem to be clearing up by the way??


 Well I still haven't put the 600watt up yet, that pic is actually with the 400watt. Billcollector is going to rig the 600watt into my cool tube cause its so big, both 400 and 600 can fit in there at the same time. Do you think that will be too much light or should I just go with the 600watt? I think both cause it will cover my whole tent, right now the 400 is not enough and I have to jam my plants together to get light. As far as the PM issue, its not bad at all, I been treating the plants with milk and water each time I got to feed them. I might see a leaf here and there maybe with a spot but most of the time it drives me crazy cause the milk spray leaves a shinny spot on the foliage but it is definitely working. So what do you recommend I do with the lights?


bajafox said:


> Damn BKB, way to come up on that 600w hps. Definitely a good thing you decided to go 6" inline fan instead of 4", that fan should easily handle that 600w. Just swap the bulb and ballast in the meantime while you figure out if you can add that 400w. Is the ballast digital? You could experiment with both ballasts and get more light and optimal temps
> 
> Congrats, everything is looking good


I got the light bulb and ballast for free just to use, its from a friend, the ballast is a hydro farm white box with a handle, i dont know what it is exactly but its heavy and probably old. I dont know or really care cause it works and it was FREE!!! LOL....

Hey I got a busy day today, I am setting up my other real deal DWC bucket for the APG clone, its my last clone and then my cloner will be shut down for 2 weeks till its time to clone the strains and plants I want. I think I am going to keep the Jack Herer around for a while.

Peace

BKB


----------



## BuddyJesus (Mar 22, 2011)

What an awesome thing for your buddy to do! Let you cop up on his 600! Thats the shit man! That red kush looks killer.. So tasty looking.. I can almost smell her through the moniter =) Thats awesome that you're experimenting with the dwc setup! I'm gonna give this a try very soon here! Between you and Tao! I'm sure i'll be able to manage it! Your roots are looking very healthy.. Can't wait to see your bucket once its all done. 

Cheers
~Buddy J~


----------



## Illumination (Mar 22, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> R.Ed Kush (Soon to be DROWNED) still not *100% sure if I am going to drown because I dont want to invite any mildew* to the tent so I am still not sure if I will or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Large heavy duty black trashbag...place drown container into bag...place plant container into bag...fill with drowning fluid....wrap bag around stem base of plant....no more moisture/mold/mildew problems...also lotsa air movement whch you should have always anyway

Namaste'


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 22, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Large heavy duty black trashbag...place drown container into bag...place plant container into bag...fill with drowning fluid....wrap bag around stem base of plant....no more moisture/mold/mildew problems...also lotsa air movement whch you should have always anyway
> 
> Namaste'


Sounds good, might have to do it like that! Thanks Lumi


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey bro - going to be on YM in just a bit (got the word you sent a message for me on the Xbox420 earlier when I was gone).


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey, maybe i missed something? Whats the drowning situation ur talkin bout?


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 22, 2011)

I am drowning my R.Ed Kush plant(Keeping the soil container submerged in water for a few days till she pretty much dies and then chop) I will post pics tomorrow when I do it. I got my rock ready and bucket, I am also mixing Blackstrap Molasses in with the water I use to drown this bitch! Might be interesting to try and see if its different from plain water.

Peace

BKB


----------



## homer371 (Mar 22, 2011)

i'm also very curious about this drowing thing, staying tuned...


----------



## sirtom68 (Mar 22, 2011)

The body paint chick a few pages back looked so good , I thought I would go down on that right now...then the thought of french kissing Jean Simmons crossed my mind.


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 23, 2011)

homer371 said:


> i'm also very curious about this drowing thing, staying tuned...


Sup homer, glad to have ya!



sirtom68 said:


> The body paint chick a few pages back looked so good , I thought I would go down on that right now...then the thought of french kissing Jean Simmons crossed my mind.


Yeah I was thinking about making it my avatar, havent decided yet....LOL I love KISS so I would french kiss Gene Simmons for that poooh-naneey!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 23, 2011)

Bk-is there a name for this technique? Id like to google& learn the benifits of this.my buddy is 180 from that at harvest. Hes tellin me let them dry up. I cant do that either.when they droop,its like im starving my kids.really hurts me! Very interested in what ur doing brother-


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 23, 2011)

*I'm pretty sure RiddMe explains it here. It is suffocating the roots to begin fermentation aka curing. Since it can't get nutrients from the soil it begins converting the N & sugars from fan leaves.
*

*How to read your plants?*


----------



## Illumination (Mar 23, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Sup homer, glad to have ya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gene is why I played bass . . . went to the show and said ''Yep thats what I want to do for a living'' The rest is history . . .


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 23, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> *I'm pretty sure RiddMe explains it here. It is suffocating the roots to begin fermentation aka curing. Since it can't get nutrients from the soil it begins converting the N & sugars from fan leaves.
> *
> 
> *How to read your plants?*


 Thanks Daniels....KK you might want to read all of RM3 threads...You will learn a lot of stuff but will take you a month of straight reading. Well worth it!!!


Illumination said:


> Gene is why I played bass . . . went to the show and said ''Yep thats what I want to do for a living'' The rest is history . . .


 I would say you had a good history of playing cause you were on Head Banger's Ball which is something to be proud of IMO. Plus you are a retired Bass Player who converted to a Bad Ass MJ Grower, Gene is NOT! KISS SHOWS ROCK! I been to a couple of Kiss concerts and my favorite was Ace, I was into his Smoking Guitar that would float and then he would get his other guitar and beam it down. Good shit. 

I got a huge update today, will post it up a little later, I am going to prepare the drowning for Mrs. R.Ed Kush and feed a couple of plants and clean my tent out (sweep/dust/water/bleach wipe down)

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanx fellas! Ive read alittle. Make it rain etc- ill chk that link!


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 23, 2011)

Whats going on today?


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 23, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Whats going on today?


Come over my house and help me do work!!!


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 23, 2011)

How is your DWC plant today? Any issues with the big bucket?


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 23, 2011)

TaoWolf said:


> How is your DWC plant today? Any issues with the big bucket?


Everything is good, I think my MD grew more in one day since the res change, its crazy how fast they grow in Hydro, I notice new growth everywhere. I cant wait to see roots hit the res in the larger bucket. At least with that I can grow a mini beast! Especially a sativa like AG....Should be interesting! I am about to start drowning my R.Ed Kush plant using Molasses as a test to see how different it is from plain water. As far as the pH it seems to be rising a little in my MD res, not the AG res. Her roots are all white now!!! happy about that! Aquashield doesnt waste time!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 23, 2011)

Sure wish i could come hang out with ya's. & do work! Soon enuff,soon enuff!


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 23, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Everything is good, I think my MD grew more in one day since the res change, its crazy how fast they grow in Hydro, I notice new growth everywhere. I cant wait to see roots hit the res in the larger bucket. At least with that I can grow a mini beast! Especially a sativa like AG....Should be interesting! I am about to start drowning my R.Ed Kush plant using Molasses as a test to see how different it is from plain water. As far as the pH it seems to be rising a little in my MD res, not the AG res. Her roots are all white now!!! happy about that! Aquashield doesnt waste time!!!!


Sounds all good bro - keep it up. I love the seeing the growth spurts too, esp. after giving them a fresh reservoir. It's rewarding to see.

A stable pH is excellent, it usually means you are in or close to the sweet-spot as far the plant feeding/drinking at the same rate (this is ideal). A slowly rising pH is not bad at all though and is more then norm. 

With your EC meter, you can take readings over a few days and if the pH is still slowly rising and the nutrient strength (according to EC/ppm) is falling - the plant could do with a slightly stronger nutrient mix next time [more food:less water]. Conversely, if the pH is dropping over days and the nutrient strength is (according to EC/ppm) increasing - the plant could do with a slightly weaker nutrient mix next time [more water:less food]. If you record your EC/ppm readings when strength and pH is remaining stable along with plant age/size/strain, you are well on your way to knowing very exactly what the strain will need (according to EC/ppm) with any future grows.

Glad you like the AquaShield product - I'm keeping it as a part my regimen. Try a beneficial fungi product with cuttings/small plants as well sometime (I'm trying ZHO currently). Remember that little MD cutting I posted some pictures of with all those really nice fuzzy, white roots popping out all over the place? I had dipped the stem directly in ZHO powder a few days prior to all those roots popping out (I had also added some AS to the bucket). I'll let you know how those soluble MycoGro tablets work when I get them - would be great to find a single inexpensive product to cover adding both beneficial bacteria and fungus to a reservoir...


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 24, 2011)

Here is my update 2 days later....I did 2 other updates with lots of pics and lost connection when I was trying to submit it and lost it. So here is my update:

Root Porn (yeah my new porn...)

MD3 Mini-DWC (Res Change 2: 75% GB, 100%Micro, 75% BB, 50% AquaShield)

Roots before 2nd Res Change



Roots 2 days after Res Change



Alcopolco Gold (DWC 3.5 Gallon Res with 6" Net Pot Lid that fits on 5 gal Home Depot Homer Bucket)



Venom OG Kush (Veg)



Herojuana OG#2 Clone (Veg)



R.Ed Kush (Drowning) I am doing a test with drowning my plant with Molasses and Water instead of just water. I used 1-Tablespoon of Molasses to 1-Gal of Water. 




MD#3 (Flowering Day 21)



Herojuana OG (Flowering Day 29)

I made it rain today on her and she was fed "N" she seems to like a lot of "N" but I dont want to give her too much cause I dont want to throw her system out of whack...



Nancy (Day 18 Flowering)
Wow she is getting a lot bigger than I thought....I see a future root bound plant. Other than that she is FUCKING HEALTHY!!!



Peace

BKB


----------



## Illumination (Mar 24, 2011)

put more molasses 3 tbspn a gallon for the drowning...for reals


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 24, 2011)

damn bkb they all look so good!! im envious in a good way


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 24, 2011)

I have a bottle of Clearex and it lists glucose and sucrose as 'non-plant food ingredients'. I was just quickly looking online and from what I can gather it works to flush/clean mineral salts on the same principle as molasses (and it's mixed to be isotonic). 

Thought I'd mention it since you are on a molasses kick right now, thought it was interesting, and might be something familiar you could use in hydro (in case molasses isn't kosher for DWC)? I haven't opened the bottle I have yet but now you guys have gotten me interested in trying it.


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to start calling you Grow-Meister BK after seeing your last picture update by the way.


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 24, 2011)

TaoWolf said:


> I have a bottle of Clearex and it lists glucose and sucrose as 'non-plant food ingredients'. I was just quickly looking online and from what I can gather it works to flush/clean mineral salts on the same principle as molasses (and it's mixed to be isotonic).
> 
> Thought I'd mention it since you are on a molasses kick right now, thought it was interesting, and might be something familiar you could use in hydro (in case molasses isn't kosher for DWC)? I haven't opened the bottle I have yet but now you guys have gotten me interested in trying it.


correct this newbee if im wrong cause im asking not stating fact just my understanding

my understanding of using molases for final was to increase usable carbs to the ripening bud so additional resin/thc/bud weight could be accomplished while the plant also released its build up of salts due to the fact it was not being fed nutes not necesarily because the molases was introduced. is my thinking right or have i once again misunderstood what i was reading?

re the Clearex i just flushed mine with clearex in their 3rd week of 12/12 cause of a problem, thought itd be possably mineral salts. i ran 24 hr flush and only gained coupld hundred ppms in res. i dont know what the real results are using the clearex as it was just to flush between nute changes.but i will be using it in final for a week or so and will find out then i guess


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 24, 2011)

4tatude said:


> correct this newbee if im wrong cause im asking not stating fact just my understanding
> 
> my understanding of using molases for final was to increase usable carbs to the ripening bud so additional resin/thc/bud weight could be accomplished while the plant also released its build up of salts due to the fact it was not being fed nutes not necesarily because the molases was introduced. is my thinking right or have i once again misunderstood what i was reading?
> 
> re the Clearex i just flushed mine with clearex in their 3rd week of 12/12 cause of a problem, thought itd be possably mineral salts. i ran 24 hr flush and only gained coupld hundred ppms in res. i dont know what the real results are using the clearex as it was just to flush between nute changes.but i will be using it in final for a week or so and will find out then i guess


I'm no expert and was hoping to be educated here a bit - I haven't even used molasses before. I'm just familiar with the theories I've happened to have read about on here like support for microbes which in turn support the plant... breaking the ionic bonds of mineral salts that have built up, etc... I'm not really intimately familiar with the increased resin production part (always assumed that part was rather hyped as a sales-gimmick to be honest).

Keep me updated if you can remember man - I'm right behind you with trying it both for mid-grow cleaning and planning on using it at the end.


----------



## hazorazo (Mar 24, 2011)

Grow Meister BKB, I like that shit.....haha!! Great looking plants, nice job training them, really bushy looking!


----------



## BuddyJesus (Mar 24, 2011)

That update is awesome "Grow-Meister BK!! I actually am using that blackstrap molasses during my whole flowering period. 2 table spoons per gallon of water. A buddy of mine uses this during his whole flowering period along with flushing and his shit is always some killer shit! I'm kind of doing a test on molasses Vs. Sweet i'm using Sweet on 2 plants and the molasses on 2. Anyway Plants are looking gorgeous! Can't wait to see them finished out! And your DWC plants look so happy! Good shit man!

Cheers

~Buddy J~


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 24, 2011)

4tatude said:


> correct this newbee if im wrong cause im asking not stating fact just my understanding
> 
> my understanding of using molases for final was to increase usable carbs to the ripening bud so additional resin/thc/bud weight could be accomplished while the plant also released its build up of salts due to the fact it was not being fed nutes not necesarily because the molases was introduced. is my thinking right or have i once again misunderstood what i was reading?
> 
> re the Clearex i just flushed mine with clearex in their 3rd week of 12/12 cause of a problem, thought itd be possably mineral salts. i ran 24 hr flush and only gained coupld hundred ppms in res. i dont know what the real results are using the clearex as it was just to flush between nute changes.but i will be using it in final for a week or so and will find out then i guess


I drown my plants with plain tap water in the past, I figure why not try it with Molasses to see if it makes it a better cured product of smoke. I cough my balls off when smoking bud and I am looking for ways to have a smoke that is smooth and fully cured. Drowning is the way to go. I have tried the traditional 2 weeks of flushing and feeding with no nutes and Drowning IMO is way better. I add molasses to my plants anyway during flowering.

I am a nOOb and if you know or done anything with molasses please teach and tell me, I want to learn and try new things. Just trying everything out to see what works best for me.

Peace

BKB


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 25, 2011)

You need to clear out your inbox bro.


----------



## Illumination (Mar 25, 2011)

Now this is just my opinion and not bashing on anyone's choices...but clearex is only sugar water...chemically there is nothing that helps release salt ionic bonds in it...this is the actual thing it does...it binds nitrogen and makes it almost completely unavailable to the plant...this makes the plant look lighter or even yellow causing one to perceive it as"Oh they are yellowing quickly so the clearex must really work good at clearing out the salts". The water alone will remove more salts as it has a higher capacity to hold the dissolved salts as it doesn't already have sugar dissolved in it...but the sugar will bind with the remaining N blocking it so therefore it looks like it leached more out when in fact it did not

This is why I asked you to up the molasses in your drowning water as to see if it would speed the yellowing and to know if it added or subtracted anything in the final product ...

Hope it helps...

Namaste'


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 25, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Now this is just my opinion and not bashing on anyone's choices...but clearex is only sugar water...chemically there is nothing that helps release salt ionic bonds in it...this is the actual thing it does...it binds nitrogen and makes it almost completely unavailable to the plant...this makes the plant look lighter or even yellow causing one to perceive it as"Oh they are yellowing quickly so the clearex must really work good at clearing out the salts". The water alone will remove more salts as it has a higher capacity to hold the dissolved salts as it doesn't already have sugar dissolved in it...but the sugar will bind with the remaining N blocking it so therefore it looks like it leached more out when in fact it did not
> 
> This is why I asked you to up the molasses in your drowning water as to see if it would speed the yellowing and to know if it added or subtracted anything in the final product ...
> 
> ...


Yeah I did to 2 tablespoons, you think I should go even more than that? I changed it yesterday and it was a fucking mess. But I did add a total of 6 Tablespoons to 3 gallons. Shit looks like she is drowning in oil!!! LOL Black Oil.. Yes her fan leaves as showing signs of yellowing already, not much but the tint is there. I would take pics of her right after the lights go out so I can get a real color pic of her today. 

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 25, 2011)

Quick Drowning update:

I added 3 more Tablespoons of Molasses to the mix. She is definetly pulling some serious "N" out. She is yellowing all over and also getting the clawing of the leaves too. All looks good!!

View attachment 1513429View attachment 1513426

Peace

BKB


----------



## Illumination (Mar 25, 2011)

the clawing is from the sodium...thanx bro am learning so much from this experiment....keep it up

Namaste'

ps-she sure is frosty as well


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 25, 2011)

Illumination said:


> the clawing is from the sodium...thanx bro am learning so much from this experiment....keep it up
> 
> Namaste'
> 
> ps-she sure is frosty as well


Yes I am learning a lot too about the Molasses drown, I didnt know that Molasses blocked out "N", with that in mind Lumi, is it really wise to use Molasses until the very end of Flowering? I think that might be the problem with my OG Herojuana plant that is showing yellow fan leaves and I have given her "N" and still her fan leaves are yellowing? Damn it funny how you learn different things in growing by trying something new. I am really excited about smoking the R.Ed Kush to see what the final product is like....

Peace

BKB


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey BKB, I just got the address to where the voting will be taking place for the AUTO FLOWER MORTAL COMBAT COMPETITION. To make the competition fair, we all had to wait until the address was posted I'm asking that you and anyone else that would like to check out and support not only my Joni "Warrior Destroyer" but all the participants in the competition, click on the link below. It should be very entertaining *https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/419988-auto-flowers-mortal-combat-competition.html * THANKS BKB!!


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 26, 2011)

CHIEF PUFF PUFF said:


> Hey BKB, I just got the address to where the voting will be taking place for the AUTO FLOWER MORTAL COMBAT COMPETITION. To make the competition fair, we all had to wait until the address was posted I'm asking that you and anyone else that would like to check out and support not only my Joni "Warrior Destroyer" but all the participants in the competition, click on the link below. It should be very entertaining *https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/419988-auto-flowers-mortal-combat-competition.html * THANKS BKB!!


I was #4 I did already.


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 26, 2011)

Illumination said:


> the clawing is from the sodium...thanx bro am learning so much from this experiment....keep it up
> 
> Namaste'
> 
> ps-she sure is frosty as well


illumination thanks for all the knolidge you tend to spread around, its appreciated by newbees like myself that dont have the applied experience you do. imsure bkb would agree hes learning buckets from u as well as u from him. i think thats called a win/win situation lol we should all be so luckey.


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 26, 2011)

4tat,
Tell me about it, these experienced growers on here have got me and my plants to where I am today. The best part about it is that I never knew anyone on here or ever met anyone on here and yet growers on here took me in and took their personal time away from their business and grows to help me out and understand the basics of growing. I trust these growers on my thread because every time I ran into a problem with my grow they are always there to help me fix my problem and teach me where I went wrong. I dont need to list names here but just look at my threads and you will see the people that are there day in and day out helping, teaching, mentoring, motivating and supporting me with growing. I will always try to help someone because its my way of giving back of what was given to me...KNOWLEDGE!!! Finally the luckiest thing I think I am getting out of here are real true friends, my bros on here know who they are and really know that I appreciate them. Got mad love for you all on my threads!!! 

Peace All

BKB


----------



## Illumination (Mar 26, 2011)

4tatude said:


> illumination thanks for all the knolidge you tend to spread around, its appreciated by newbees like myself that dont have the applied experience you do. imsure bkb would agree hes learning buckets from u as well as u from him. i think thats called a win/win situation lol we should all be so luckey.





bekindbud said:


> 4tat,
> Tell me about it, these experienced growers on here have got me and my plants to where I am today. The best part about it is that I never knew anyone on here or ever met anyone on here and yet growers on here took me in and took their personal time away from their business and grows to help me out and understand the basics of growing. I trust these growers on my thread because every time I ran into a problem with my grow they are always there to help me fix my problem and teach me where I went wrong. I dont need to list names here but just look at my threads and you will see the people that are there day in and day out helping, teaching, mentoring, motivating and supporting me with growing. I will always try to help someone because its my way of giving back of what was given to me...KNOWLEDGE!!! Finally the luckiest thing I think I am getting out of here are real true friends, my bros on here know who they are and really know that I appreciate them. Got mad love for you all on my threads!!!
> 
> Peace All
> ...



Aww shucks...it ain't nothin(kicks a rock and dirt)

Glad to share

Namaste'
* ONE LOVE*


----------



## BuddyJesus (Mar 26, 2011)

BKB you pretty much hit the nail on the head with that! I know that I would prolly have some sick maybe weak and dying plants if I wasn't able to get the help from people on this site! It just goes to show you that in the world we live in with all the fucked up shit going on there are still people that are willing and love to help people out! I hope that one day I'll be able to return the favor that many of you have givin me and be able to share all the knowledge that i've gathered from here! Its good to be able to just put up a post with a problem that you're having, and no that within a few hours (or shit even a few minutes) you'll have someone who's prolly already had that problem know exactly what to do =)


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 26, 2011)

I couldnt agree more fella's! I was so in the dark about growing my 1st grow.had a lotta problems too.which is how ended [email protected] Didnt save my sik plant,but i met all you!fair trade imo.


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 27, 2011)

I chopped my R.Ed Kush plant just now, its time to trim her up and I will post pics later. I am really stoned off my ass right now so I will do it after I enjoy this high!!!! LOL

This North Carolina - Kentucky game is turning out to be a thriller!!!!! 

Peace

BKB


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey BKB, congratulation on chopping the R.Ed Kush plant. I know you can't wait to smoke some Joni leaves have finally started turning yellow. She seems to have stop drinking the water, I'll see if the water level has changed. If the level is the same on Monday, I'm chopping her


----------



## BuddyJesus (Mar 27, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I chopped my R.Ed Kush plant just now, its time to trim her up and I will post pics later. I am really stoned off my ass right now so I will do it after I enjoy this high!!!! LOL
> 
> This North Carolina - Kentucky game is turning out to be a thriller!!!!!
> 
> ...


Hell ya man thats the shit!! Congratz on the chop!! And that game was crazy!!


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 27, 2011)

Drowning with Molasses and Water Test

View attachment 1518501View attachment 1518497
My man Guido trimmed my plant...Thanks bro! 

View attachment 1518493View attachment 1518502View attachment 1518494
Yeah I am a Star Wars fan!!!

View attachment 1518503

Now I will let her dry up and right before going in the jar for curing, I will sample immediately to see how and if the bud is cured and smooth. I will keep you all posted on that. I would finally like to thank my man Billcollector for giving me this plant, thanks homey!

Peace

BKB


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 27, 2011)

That looks like it's going to do you right when smoked. Nice trim job too by the way.


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 27, 2011)

TaoWolf said:


> That looks like it's going to do you right when smoked. Nice trim job too by the way.


I hope so....some things that I noticed about the whole drowning with molasses:

1- Gave off a fowl odor in the bucket after 2 days.
2- My bud's smell changed completey. Went from a Kushy Pine-sol smell to a fresh melon/cantelope type smell.
3- The plants cola was very dense and thick 4 days ago when I started the drowning and today she seemed to be a little squishy on top. Almost like flimsy, not solid like it was. That was the main reason I chopped her today cause I didnt want it to make the whole cola like that...Honestly I dont know why it would do it other than saying hey I am dead.
4- The Plant sucked up more than regular water and she also turned yellow very fast but no crazy purpling or anything like that. I didnt drop the temps low cause I didnt want to invite PM.
5- She really didnt get that much more frost on her than what she had already.
6- She seemed to pack alittle more weight on the bud

But the biggest reason of why I did this test is for a better cured bud smoke, so as soon as its dry and before I put in the jar for curing I will sample and give a full smoke report on my test. 

Peace

BKB


----------



## Illumination (Mar 27, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I hope so....some things that I noticed about the whole drowning with molasses:
> 
> 1- Gave off a fowl odor in the bucket after 2 days.
> 2- My bud's smell changed completey. Went from a Kushy Pine-sol smell to a fresh melon/cantelope type smell.
> ...


me too.....the squishy was the only unexpected portion...everything else ws exactly what I reasoned....

Namaste'

ps-still fried and going to bed now...lol...was a great time...still is


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 27, 2011)

Illumination said:


> me too.....the squishy was the only unexpected portion...everything else ws exactly what I reasoned....
> 
> Namaste'
> 
> ps-still fried and going to bed now...lol...was a great time...still is


Lumi, is the smokengrow website yours, and the nutes?


----------



## Illumination (Mar 27, 2011)

no it is not mine but a really good friend of mine...just helping him out...I am not employed by own or receive any compensation

namaste'


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 28, 2011)

*Congrats on the harvest man !*


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 29, 2011)

*You got some plants your going to top? I just did my first 2 about the same time Daniels did . I'm trying it to see if its better than straight LST . I followed UB's guide for 2or4 main colas . PEace *


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Mar 30, 2011)

Man BKB, very nice harvest and great trim job!!! One question, how exactly do I upload my pictures so that they are enlarged like yours? I've asked but the answer was unclear (




), what does


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 31, 2011)

I got this clone form my friend and he finished the mom of this clone and was not a hermi (all bud and no nanners at all) so I guess I can say I fucked away this plant if it is a Hermie? I dont understand what I did wrong with it...

*Herojuana OG Kush (Flowering Day 37)*



If this is a fucking HERMIe what do I do with this plant?

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 31, 2011)

Scrap it bro. Or finish it somewhere else, not in your tent.


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 31, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Scrap it bro. Or finish it somewhere else, not in your tent.


What do I do with the clone I have of her? Will that turn Hermie too??? I cloned her 3 days into flowering....Should I cull the clone too?


----------



## bajafox (Mar 31, 2011)

How many are there and how much flowering time is left? I've read that if you're in the final 2 weeks you'll be ok just picking them off. I see them all the time on some strains very late into flowering. I'm actually surprised Delilah #5 which is in her last week hasn't shown any. If your friend finished one without going hermie then chances are the genetics are good, you may have stressed her a bit or have a light leak.

That's just my opinion, your safest bet would be to pull her but keep the clone and see if maybe you do have a light leak or maybe just stressed her a bit. Good luck man, besides that she looks good 


EDIT: Come to think of it, I haven't really seen any since I started flowering in my DR120 and not my DR120W, chances are I did have a light leak in my 120W... At night I can see more light coming through my veg tent than my flower tent with everything zippered up and the room being dark. I guess that's one way to check, make the room dark while the tent is on and look around to see if there's any way that light might get in


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 31, 2011)

bajafox said:


> How many are there and how much flowering time is left? I've read that if you're in the final 2 weeks you'll be ok just picking them off. I see them all the time on some strains very late into flowering. I'm actually surprised Delilah #5 which is in her last week hasn't shown any. If your friend finished one without going hermie then chances are the genetics are good, you may have stressed her a bit or have a light leak.
> 
> That's just my opinion, your safest bet would be to pull her but keep the clone and see if maybe you do have a light leak or maybe just stressed her a bit. Good luck man, besides that she looks good
> 
> ...


He/she has been flowering for 37 days!!! I guess I fucked he/she away! LOL Oh well! I just put my MD mini Hydro inflowering since the Hero is going down!!!! So she will officially start Flowering tomorrow. I am going to put my MD plant exactly where my Hero was so if that turns Hermie cause of a light leak.

Peace

BKB


----------



## bajafox (Mar 31, 2011)

That's a good idea. 

Let me know if you want to make cannabutter out of that Hero, if you get at least 2 ounces of trimmings + buds you can at least make some tasty edibles out of it. I really like the crock-pot butter method, so easy to do. I still have a cup of butter that I made 2 or 3 weeks ago but have no idea what to cook with it, any ideas???


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 31, 2011)

bajafox said:


> That's a good idea.
> 
> Let me know if you want to make cannabutter out of that Hero, if you get at least 2 ounces of trimmings + buds you can at least make some tasty edibles out of it. I really like the crock-pot butter method, so easy to do. I still have a cup of butter that I made 2 or 3 weeks ago but have no idea what to cook with it, any ideas???


 Krispy Treats


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 31, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Krispy Treats


Or even better make that Lemon cake with the crunchy crust and glaze! That was the best tasting edible I ate ever!!!!


----------



## bajafox (Mar 31, 2011)

If you guys have the supplies you can have the butter, I don't plan on making anything with it. This last batch has the whole Afghan Kush and White Russian that I killed early plus some trimmings from Pineapple Express #2, Sharksbreath #2 and Jack Herer #3. I don't think I used enough butter on the cup cakes I made but I'm sure there's enough left to make something pretty potent.


----------



## Illumination (Mar 31, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I got this clone form my friend and he finished the mom of this clone and was not a hermi (all bud and no nanners at all) so I guess I can say I fucked away this plant if it is a Hermie? I dont understand what I did wrong with it...
> 
> *Herojuana OG Kush (Flowering Day 37)*
> 
> ...


I do not see in the pics what you see I guess.....how far is it? 

Namaste'


----------



## Illumination (Mar 31, 2011)

bajafox said:


> If you guys have the supplies you can have the butter, I don't plan on making anything with it. This last batch has the whole Afghan Kush and White Russian that I killed early plus some trimmings from Pineapple Express #2, Sharksbreath #2 and Jack Herer #3. I don't think I used enough butter on the cup cakes I made but I'm sure there's enough left to make something pretty potent.



i'll take it!!!!


----------



## bajafox (Mar 31, 2011)

Illumination said:


> I do not see in the pics what you see I guess.....how far is it?
> 
> Namaste'


It's hard to see if you haven't seen it before, it's a yellowish beak that pops out of the bud











Illumination said:


> i'll take it!!!!


What, this?


----------



## Illumination (Mar 31, 2011)

oh I have seen em but to me guess cause of the hps yellow it looks like pistils...

And yes that...LMFAO!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 31, 2011)

Illumination said:


> I do not see in the pics what you see I guess.....how far is it?
> 
> Namaste'


----------



## Illumination (Mar 31, 2011)

also keep in mind that nanners are not really signs of a true hermie trait...balls are...nanners are most usually too old a plant or stress indicators....


----------



## bajafox (Mar 31, 2011)

Illumination said:


> oh I have seen em but to me guess cause of the hps yellow it looks like pistils...
> 
> And yes that...LMFAO!!!


Yea it was hard to catch, kinda like where's waldo...hahaha

I'd mail it but it would probably melt by the time it got to you, plus I already promised it to these guys, they love edibles 





Illumination said:


> also keep in mind that nanners are not really signs of a true hermie trait...balls are...nanners are most usually too old a plant or stress indicators....


Yea I agree, I'd let her finish and you might see one or 2 fully developed seeds and since it was most likely due to stress those seeds should be feminised seeds


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 31, 2011)

Sorry about the HPS, here is a better pic of the yellow nanner coming out!!!


----------



## Illumination (Mar 31, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


>


there you go....my ol blind ass....thank you bc...yepeers dats a nanner....bkb I gotta tell you these guys are awesome...you got some awesome friends here...I feel fortunate to be one


----------



## Illumination (Mar 31, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Yea it was hard to catch, kinda like where's waldo...hahaha
> 
> *I'd mail it but it would probably melt by the time it got to you, plus I already promised it to these guys, they love edibles*
> 
> ...



Love me edibles as well...and was just letting it be known...lol...of course it is safer and easier....On edibles I tried krispies and they arent near as potent as brownies with the same butter....so gonna stick to brownies

Nanners are not truly hermies...isn't a genetic herm anyways...almost always stress induced...so no the seeds should not carry herm genes and yes they will be feminized... That is how Soma at Soma Seeds produces fems...lets plants get really old and sexually frustrated till they nanner then collects the pollen and fertilizes other females....never seen anyone complain about his product


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 31, 2011)

Its only day 37 of Flowering. It probably cause I kept Sup Croppin her during Flowering.....I wanted a perfect canopy with even colas but I guess I did too much!

I wish you could come over here and smoke with us, I am taking some of the R.Ed Kush over BC house so he can sample the bud and how cured it is already....I got the R.Ed Kush plant form him too. So we are going to smoke our asses off in about an hour! Maybe BC can give a smoke report on my R.Ed Kush plant.

Peace

BKB


----------



## bajafox (Mar 31, 2011)

I'll finish her for you


----------



## Illumination (Mar 31, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Its only day 37 of Flowering. It probably cause I kept Sup Croppin her during Flowering.....I wanted a perfect canopy with even colas but I guess I did too much!


doubt it...I topped then lst'ed and supercropped all the way til stretching halted then continued to lst til death.....check light leaks especially where that plant is.......although I think it is blamed too often if it is getting a lil light in lights out then it maybe....


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 31, 2011)

I just bought pillsbury's Andes mint chocolate brownie mix& it was so bomb! Couldnt even taste the butter! I use 3oz trim&popcorn nugs to 1lb butter in crokpot.


----------



## coonword (Mar 31, 2011)

sup bkb how ya been im still around and keep updated wit ya just got alot going on rite now you remember the girls i had going i ended up harvesting them all...i also ran into nanners i believe mine is from low temp stress but i plucked them i had more than one...id just pluck that one u got and let her finish like mentioned before take a clone and see what happens...i got 12 attitude strains going i made it rain today had to hit u up lol ill keep in touch


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 2, 2011)

coonword said:


> sup bkb how ya been im still around and keep updated wit ya just got alot going on rite now you remember the girls i had going i ended up harvesting them all...i also ran into nanners i believe mine is from low temp stress but i plucked them i had more than one...id just pluck that one u got and let her finish like mentioned before take a clone and see what happens...i got 12 attitude strains going i made it rain today had to hit u up lol ill keep in touch



Let me know if you have a link for your grow... Good to hear from you.


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 2, 2011)

*NEED SOME HELP PLEASE......*

Why are most of the tips of Nancy's leaves pointing upwards? There has been a heat wave coming though where I live and was wondering if that a possible heat stress or something way different? 

*Nancy* with her leaf tips point up... Her buds look nice and seem to be consistantly growing. Should I be worried?




*Mini DWC MD* *(Flowering Day 1)* Yep, since I removed the Herojuana OG I am now flowering my Mini DWC. She is really big and suck down the res quickly. In this picture the plant that is to her left is her Mom. Thats where this clipping came from. I think its hilarious cause of how big she is....



*R.Ed Kush* *(Curing)*



Peace

BKB


----------



## BuddyJesus (Apr 2, 2011)

Damn man that red kush looks so damn tasty!! Great job man!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 2, 2011)

In the hermie shots(u put those up as attachments!i cud open)i didnt see nanners?maybe its my phone screen.


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 2, 2011)

That does look like heat stress, but not horrible or anything. Looks real frosty.
Daniels


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 2, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> That does look like heat stress, but not horrible or anything. Looks real frosty.
> Daniels


I kind of figured it was because in Cali we had a serious heat wave these last 2 days but right now its back to being cold and muggy. Thanks Daniels I just wanted to confirm me learning how to read my plants...

@KK look on the previous pages when you have your internet and not your phone. There are blown up pics of the little yellow nanner!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 2, 2011)

Could be a little nute burn too bro, I can see the tip showing the signs. What was the last dosage you fed her at?


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 2, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Could be a little nute burn too bro, I can see the tip showing the signs. What was the last dosage you fed her at?


I added the Bud o Ton and yes she does have some burning, I already flushed her 2 days ago from that and fed her everything but the BOT. The edges just started sticking up yesterday so thats why I was asking. I guess she isnt a big nute eater or maybe the Tiger Bloom and Bud 'O' Ton together was too much for her, I marked it in my notebook. I am sure she will be fine or should I do something different?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 2, 2011)

5 day forecast. Told you the heat was leaving


----------



## BuddyJesus (Apr 2, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> 5 day forecast. Told you the heat was leaving


I need warm weather.. its been to cold for to long where i live now! I can't wait they say its supposed to be 70 on monday lol! keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 2, 2011)

Quick look at my Mini DWC Grow: Her roots look ok, a little brownish on top but overall looks somewhat healthy. She is getting some insane side branching and what I am now worried about is her stretching and spacing of nodes. Looks different form her mom who is in soil. I guess I will find out which smoke is better, the one grown in soil or this one in hydro. Should be cool to find out.



Peace

BKB


----------



## kingofqueen (Apr 2, 2011)

Very cool ! I,d run one of those if I had room


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 2, 2011)

I really dont have room thats why its in a coffee container....now I am worried its going to get too big for it...LOL Lessons learned here. Hydro growing is interesting.


----------



## coonword (Apr 2, 2011)

im bout to start aero i cant believe iv been missing out on your new grows man i gotta get in gear jagermister is taking over lol


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey BKB, that's a lot of roots for one coffee can Those roots look clean and healthy which is good I imagine for the plant. Can you just get a bigger container to put your plant in so the roots can have more room. I know you have limited space but she's growing so well.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 3, 2011)

CHIEF PUFF PUFF said:


> Hey BKB, that's a lot of roots for one coffee can Those roots look clean and healthy which is good I imagine for the plant. Can you just get a bigger container to put your plant in so the roots can have more room. I know you have limited space but she's growing so well.


I got a bucket for him, prolly gonna take it up to him tomorrow.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 3, 2011)

Fruity Pebble pheno from your MD seeds bro, super short and stocky, no stretch in flower that's why she's called shorty 












Just smoked a fat bowl of it, and for just dry, wow!! Minor visual hallucinations, severe audio distortion, I am trippin out right now bro.


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 4, 2011)

Damn bro, that seems to be the trend with MD bud....trippy and sound enhancement. That bud you got there looks like its just oozing thc to be smoked!!! Very nice job and I bet she smells a lot like fruity pebbles?
My plant in the mini-DWC is sucking down her res everyday now, oH sHiT!!! She is starting to lean a lot like she might tip over, I got to find a way to support her maybe, she hasnt even started her stretch period where I am sure she will get a little out of control...This should be funny.

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 4, 2011)

*Herojuana OG #2 (Veg/no nutes)*



*Jack Herer #2 (Veg/no nutes)*



*Venom OG Kush (Veg/no nutes)*



*Veg Box*



*Flowering Tent*



Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Lookin good my man, we will get that shit running ship shape real soon.


----------



## B DUB (Apr 5, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> *Herojuana OG #2 (Veg/no nutes)*
> 
> View attachment 1531962
> 
> ...


The veg room looks like they are almost 100% vermiculite. Whats the ratio your using?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 5, 2011)

B DUB said:


> The veg room looks like they are almost 100% vermiculite. Whats the ratio your using?


He uses about 40% Perlite 60% Soil


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 5, 2011)

OG Hermiejuana, I mean Hero-John-a


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 6, 2011)

B DUB said:


> The veg room looks like they are almost 100% vermiculite. Whats the ratio your using?


Sup B DUB, no Vermiculite just soil and perlite. I cover the top layer of soil with perlite to prevent gnats getting into the soil and I also use it as a tell if I have any build up in soil. It will change the color of my perlite to brown if there is any build ups of salts or anything. I read about it in Kingofqueen grow journal. I like it and I do use a lot of perlite cause I flush feed my plants and they need great drainage. 

@Billcollector: Damn bro that Hermiejuana is looking good for a he/she. Did you pollen two of the budsites with the R.Ed Kush male? Nice pics!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Illumination (Apr 6, 2011)

So BKB the verdict on the molasses drowning?


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Apr 6, 2011)

Looking good BKB!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 6, 2011)

Illumination said:


> So BKB the verdict on the molasses drowning?


Verdict on Molasses Drowning is that I would do it again because the smoke was unbelievable. Dont get me wrong, the smell was horrible after a few days but it seemed to be fully cured from the beginning and really didnt get anymore cured then what it was. I only have about a 1/8th worth left out of a half ounce of dried bud. I will say this about it.....As the curing time went on the kush flavors seemed to get stronger, the hint of pine-sol in the smoke is what I am talking about. Smoke was excellent. I might try to do another test with 2 clones and drown one with water and one with water/molasses. That will give me a true gauge on which is better. Reason I want to do that is because the R.Ed Kush plant was the 1st time I grew it so nothing to gauge it against. I am not going to lie I got nervous when the top of the cola started to get flimsy like it was giving in but she turned out just fine! It was a good test and I am glad I did it. Oh last thing, it was a bitch to clean up. It smelled my whole house up!!!

Dont forget to let me know when you got your new thread going bro!!! R u getting ready for the Medical Cup there or did it happen already?

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 8, 2011)

I been busy with work and all so here is a quicky:

*Mini DWC MD (Flowering Day 7)* 

She has been sucking down the res everyday so I finally got off my lazy ass and put her into a 3 gallon bucket now. I also had to LST her top down cause she was touching the Cool Tube and she hasnt even started to stretch yet. 




*Flowering Tent*



*Nancy (Flowering Day 33)*

I thought I had burned her with nutes but I didnt, she is having a Calcium def. I am going to give her some Cal/Mag next feeding which is tomorrow. Other than that she is looking fine!! I am hoping to get at least 2 1/2 ounces of dried bud off her, she is that big. Billcollector says 4 oz but I will do a cartwheel if I get more than 2oz.



MD3 (Flowering Day 3



Peace

BKB


----------



## Illumination (Apr 8, 2011)

very very proud of you my friend

Namaste'


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 8, 2011)

Lookin great bro, can't wait to smoke that dankness


----------



## BuddyJesus (Apr 8, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Lookin great bro, can't wait to smoke that dankness


That shit looks so good man! Great job for sure! Wish i could partake on the dankness festivites with you guys lol!


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey BKB. that MamaDude #3 & Nancy are getting so frosty!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 8, 2011)

*Herojuana OG (Flowering Day 47)*

I got it back from Billcollector who was babysitting and she is looking nice. No other nanners to be found so no big deal to me, I am thinking 2 weeks and then drowning. Now since its been very cold the last few days she is starting to show signs of purpling action. So I am going to start dropping the night time temps to 55F for the next few days and then I might go down to 50F the last week, depending on the purpling. I am sure with that and drowning this is going to be some bomb ass smoke! Tomorrow I am going to transplant the Clone I got from this plant. 



Peace

BKB


----------



## BuddyJesus (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey man i see that you do the trimming of the lower nodes? I wasn't to sure if i should be trimming all that off? I mean i can see bud sites and shit down there so i dunno what i should do? I've read/heard that if you prune up the lower parts it forces more concentration for the top of the plant? Have you always done that? And you're right i can already see the purple coming out of her! Looking hella nice bro great work!


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 8, 2011)

This was the 1st and probably last time I do that, I was seeing how it would turn out. I dont trim the lower growth. So my advice to you BJ is dont trim anything on your plant. When leaves die they will come off with a little tug, dont mess with them other wise. I think with the clone I have of this strain I will do a serious LST and get some serious bud off her. I hope the smoke comes out as good as she looks. Dont trim, let her be "All Natural Woman"!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 8, 2011)

Illumination said:


> very very proud of you my friend
> 
> Namaste'


 Thanks brother!!!


billcollector99 said:


> Lookin great bro, can't wait to smoke that dankness


Its always a pleasure smoking dank with you and GGGGGuidOOOOO



CHIEF PUFF PUFF said:


> Hey BKB. that MamaDude #3 & Nancy are getting so frosty!!!


 I cant wait for the finished product....I gotta start planning how I am going to drown them. they are in 3 1/2 gallon containers.


BuddyJesus said:


> That shit looks so good man! Great job for sure! Wish i could partake on the dankness festivites with you guys lol!


 If your ever in SoCal, you are more than welcomed!!! There is a few of us on here I smoke with and we smoke our asses off !!!


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 10, 2011)

Temps in my tent right now are 52F and 46%rH. I wonder if the Jack Herer will flex some coloring at all??? I will post pics to see if the Hero is showing more purple. 

Peace

BKB


----------



## BuddyJesus (Apr 10, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Temps in my tent right now are 52F and 46%rH. I wonder if the Jack Herer will flex some coloring at all??? I will post pics to see if the Hero is showing more purple.
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB



Hell ya man thats nice and cold lol!


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 10, 2011)

I am off to the Hydro store, I am going to get a couple of things. I made it rain on Nancy this morning and gave her some Bud O Ton. Hero is getting more purple. I will also transplanting Jack Herer clone and Hero clone. I think I am going to do a UB Topping on either the Hero or Jack. Not sure yet.

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 10, 2011)

UB's topping method is for seeds only i think. Clones dont have the same growth pattern.


----------



## hazorazo (Apr 10, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> *Herojuana OG (Flowering Day 47)*
> 
> I got it back from Billcollector who was babysitting and she is looking nice. No other nanners to be found so no big deal to me, I am thinking 2 weeks and then drowning. Now since its been very cold the last few days she is starting to show signs of purpling action. So I am going to start dropping the night time temps to 55F for the next few days and then I might go down to 50F the last week, depending on the purpling. I am sure with that and drowning this is going to be some bomb ass smoke! Tomorrow I am going to transplant the Clone I got from this plant.
> 
> ...


Bipity bopity BUMP! Great looking plant, man! Love the purple look to it already, and looking oh, so potent and colorful. Great work, man!


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 10, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> UB's topping method is for seeds only i think. Clones dont have the same growth pattern.


Damn I guess I am dumb, your right they are both clones, good looking lil bro!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 10, 2011)

billcollector
when you top clones what do you look for as the target for the cuts?

BKB
that herojuane looks so sweet lol, the color is really nice. 
are you keeping the strain going?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 10, 2011)

I don't really top clones, they dont need it, and I end up Lsting them anyway.


----------



## Illumination (Apr 10, 2011)

you do not top clones as it will not cause the auxins redistribution which is what causes the 2-4 main colas......yes lst is the way with clones...although I personally do not do clones...prefer seed


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 10, 2011)

im not arguing this at all,but i have to throw in that last yr my 1st grow i had 3 clones. 2 of them were black domina. we topped 1 and did not the other. the 1 not topped grew like xmas tree with 1 main big cola. however,the clone that was topped,it grew 2 big main colas and 2 almost as big colas across from them.like 4 colas. now i have seeds from that plant/grow,and when i top them,they do exactly what the mama clone did. oh yeah,bk, when those pop,or when some do, topping is the way to go with them. but the idea here does make sense to me that topping a clone might not work the same as if topping a plant from seed.but i did for me. i think i even have pics still. i have to check.i know i got ones of the untopped 1.


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 10, 2011)

4tatude said:


> billcollector
> when you top clones what do you look for as the target for the cuts?
> 
> BKB
> ...


Yes I have a clone that is vegging still. I just transplanted her into a 1 gallon container.


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 11, 2011)

good it looks too good to lose..
hell you never know, i may make a run down south and get a cut from you.


----------



## B DUB (Apr 11, 2011)

Illumination said:


> you do not top clones as it will not cause the auxins redistribution which is what causes the 2-4 main colas......yes lst is the way with clones...although I personally do not do clones...prefer seed


You ever re veg plants after harvest? I have been considering


----------



## Illumination (Apr 11, 2011)

B DUB said:


> You ever re veg plants after harvest? I have been considering



yes and it is quite amazing I find...and usually potency increases a bit as well


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 11, 2011)

Made a quick fix to my ventilation, I screwed a 8" flange right through my tent and the air duct is now connected to my window. My tent is now 100% fully up and running, what a lazy ass I was...



Herojuana OG Clone finally got transplanted from the party cup....I made it rain on her and no nutes, next feeding I will start nutes.
Yes 4tat you can get a clipping if you ever get down this way....plus you can smoke some too! 



This is where the clone came from....




Bdub I never had re-veg a plant after harvest, how long would something like that take to reveg?

Peace

BKB


----------



## B DUB (Apr 11, 2011)

Illumination.....Help me out here. How long does it take you? I am intrgued now that you say that. I really want to do that to my Le Blanca.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 11, 2011)

B DUB said:


> Illumination.....Help me out here. How long does it take you? I am intrgued now that you say that. I really want to do that to my Le Blanca.


You are looking at or around 2 months before she fully corrects her self...


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 11, 2011)

How long did Budzilla take to reveg???


----------



## Illumination (Apr 11, 2011)

Leave as much healthy green foliage as possible and even the smaller popcorn buds at harvest and flush with 3 times container volume with plain preferably ro water...then feed your grow food and switch to 24/0 light schedule...in 2-3 weeks it will branch like crazy ...let it get to a manageable size and remember it will stretch again at the flip....then go to 12/12...that's it

Namaste'


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 12, 2011)

its nice to finally see ur pix bkb! nice job.


----------



## B DUB (Apr 12, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> You are looking at or around 2 months before she fully corrects her self...


Imagine the root structure though and stalk you would have. I'm stoked. Keep yall posted in the journal.


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 12, 2011)

*Herojuana OG (Close up)*



*MD DWC Grow (Flowering Day 11)* I bent over her top and tied it down and also a tie down below as a counter-tie. Her roots are not as white I would like them to be, she seems to be ok and growing crazy. I cant believe she is this big and will probably get bigger. I also took a pic of her next to her mom where this clone came from. Cant wait to she how this one will bud.



*Daughter (DWC) and Mom (Soil)*





*My favorite....Nancy (Flowering Day 37)* 
Well I been dropping my night time temps to the 50s to get some purple action on my Hero OG....well today I noticed that she had a wierd looking green to her but I figured its cause shes fully flowering maybe cause I got back on "N" but when I looked under her canopy I noticed all the leaves under side are turning purple...should I be worried? I think it looks insane and makes me horny but I never saw the underside of a leaf change color like that. Especially when the top side is so green. Interesting, lets just say I am very pleased with this strain. I just hope her smoke and high are good too.



*Hero OG and Nancy *




Now nothing can ever be so perfect, I think I am having some weird shit go on with my Hero OG Clone, she is growing single leaves..WTF. I will post pics in a bit. 

Peace

BKB


----------



## B DUB (Apr 12, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> *Herojuana OG (Close up)*
> 
> View attachment 1547545
> 
> ...


Looks good BKB.


----------



## bajafox (Apr 12, 2011)

Damn!!


----------



## Illumination (Apr 12, 2011)

YOU GO BOY!

Namaste'


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 12, 2011)

They look great.
Daniels


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 13, 2011)

what in the name of jehova?!!!!! those are outstanding! i have a chernobyl im trying to reveg& her leaves are turning purple.u think the purpleing is to be worried about?in ur case?


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 14, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> what in the name of jehova?!!!!! those are outstanding! i have a chernobyl im trying to reveg& her leaves are turning purple.u think the purpleing is to be worried about?in ur case?


I dont know but its purpling cause I am dropping temps at night in the 50s. I dont know if its good for the plant or not but I like it. 

Yesterday I threw away my Hero OG Clone because it was shooting out single leaves....I am not worried about it because my friend has 6 Hero OG Plants Vegging and I can get a new clone from him. I just didnt want any problems with the Hero clone come Flowering time so I cut my loses now. Especially with the Hero I have now that had a nanner. I just saw my Hero clone being a future Hermie.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 14, 2011)

Whats the single leaves mean? All 3 of my single cola plants are all single leaves? Ur freakin me out? Theryre doing fine.


----------



## Illumination (Apr 14, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I dont know but its purpling cause I am dropping temps at night in the 50s. I dont know if its good for the plant or not but I like it.
> 
> Yesterday I threw away my Hero OG Clone because it was shooting out single leaves....I am not worried about it because my friend has 6 Hero OG Plants Vegging and I can get a new clone from him. I just didnt want any problems with the Hero clone come Flowering time so I cut my loses now. Especially with the Hero I have now that had a nanner. I just saw my Hero clone being a future Hermie.


Awww man you shouldn't have thrown it out...those single and 3 leaf mutants don't produce much but what they do is SUPER FUCKING POTENT!!!! I mean like hash potent...for reals...

Namaste'


----------



## Illumination (Apr 14, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Whats the single leaves mean? All 3 of my single cola plants are all single leaves? Ur freakin me out? Theryre doing fine.


Take care of them my friend....you will be blown away....

Namaste'


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 14, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Take care of them my friend....you will be blown away....
> 
> Namaste'


i love the way theyre flowering;never thought twice about'em. they are cuttings that came from plants that didnt do that tho-ill finish them no matter what.thanx lumi


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow BKB that Herojuana is looking soooo good and Nancy is not going to be denied her kudos. She's going to be huge and budolious You garden is always so impressive. Great Job!!!


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 14, 2011)

in a quest of color lol


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 15, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Awww man you shouldn't have thrown it out...those single and 3 leaf mutants don't produce much but what they do is SUPER FUCKING POTENT!!!! I mean like hash potent...for reals...
> 
> Namaste'


I just did want to mess with it especially since my friend has 3 moms and waiting on 15 clones to root. Here is a pic of his Herojuana OG Grow Flowering Day 12, 1000watt HPS, A/C Unit, cO2 system in his walk-in closet. He told me to cull it so I can pick one of his new generation Herojuana OG. So thats a win for me.





4tatude said:


> in a quest of color lol
> 
> View attachment 1551302


Just watch the high rH%, I dont like mine to even hit 50%rH.

Peace

BKB


----------



## Illumination (Apr 15, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I just did want to mess with it especially since my friend has 3 moms and waiting on 15 clones to root. Here is a pic of his Herojuana OG Grow Flowering Day 12, 1000watt HPS, A/C Unit, cO2 system in his walk-in closet. He told me to cull it so I can pick one of his new generation Herojuana OG. So thats a win for me.
> 
> View attachment 1551647View attachment 1551646
> 
> ...


I agree....30% rh in flower is max for me....towrds the end especiallly...also LOTS OF AIR MOVEMENT IS A MUST!!

Otherwise you get colors you dont want....BUDROT!!!

I totally understand...but in my experience those mutants are usually uber potent so remember that in the future was all I was implying

Is that bc's closet?

Namaste'


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 15, 2011)

Nah not my closet, the Hero dodnt ome from me unfortunately, I had my hands on a clone, but it died. That setup looks way to clean to be something of mine, lol.

This is more like it:


----------



## Illumination (Apr 15, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Nah not my closet, the Hero dodnt ome from me unfortunately, I had my hands on a clone, but it died. That setup looks way to clean to be something of mine, lol.
> 
> This is more like it:


 
Well nothing wrong with yours either....looks comfortable...things are handy and looks like it is working great!!

namaste'


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 15, 2011)

Illumination said:


> I agree....30% rh in flower is max for me....towrds the end especiallly...also LOTS OF AIR MOVEMENT IS A MUST!!
> 
> Otherwise you get colors you dont want....BUDROT!!!
> 
> ...


For sure bro, lesson learned.


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 15, 2011)

Is anyone interested in coming with me to the "Spring Gathering"....June 11th.

http://www.springgathering.com/

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 15, 2011)

hey bk. ive tried and tried to get my attachments to flip pages.it wont. where the pages selection is normally,it just says no asset? im telling you this cuz i said id find my pics in riu of my gdp males. im still trying. maybe ill cruise the thread and save em as i find them.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 16, 2011)

"If you are close to harvest you will be in for an all out battle until the end. The best thing for you to do is use a product called SNS 17 along with pyrethrum bombs. SNS 17 is an organic pesticide made up of different types of oils. This can be used all the way up to harvest and is a good alternative to Floramite for you organic farmers. The eggs hatch every 3 to 5 days so Doktor Doom pyrethrum bombs should be used at least once a week to kill what you have missed with the SNS 17."


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 16, 2011)

having trouble controlling rh, the ventilation fans are on 24/7, ive got plenty of air moving through but with lights off it just keeps climbing.
guess a dehumidifier is in the works.
anyone care to suggest a spacific one. 4x4 tent, rh up to 70% lights off


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 16, 2011)

4tatude said:


> having trouble controlling rh, the ventilation fans are on 24/7, ive got plenty of air moving through but with lights off it just keeps climbing.
> guess a dehumidifier is in the works.
> anyone care to suggest a spacific one. 4x4 tent, rh up to 70% lights off


I think its a location issue...


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 16, 2011)

For sure, maybe get a A/C unit instead of Dehumidifier. 

@BC, bro I got fucking burned at the beach today!!! Had a lot of fun!!! Did you tear that steak up yet?

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 16, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> For sure, maybe get a A/C unit instead of Dehumidifier.
> 
> @BC, bro I got fucking burned at the beach today!!! Had a lot of fun!!! Did you tear that steak up yet?
> 
> ...


I got tan, no burn, the steak was shitty!


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 16, 2011)

bkb
im already @ 57lows lighs off n 70ish lights on, hows an ac going to help with temps already in target zone?
just let it circulate and dry out the air?
no issues yet but dont want bud rot!!!
billcollector99
proly right but whats the solution?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 16, 2011)

4tatude said:


> bkb
> im already @ 57lows lighs off n 70ish lights on, hows an ac going to help with temps already in target zone?
> just let it circulate and dry out the air?
> no issues yet but dont want bud rot!!!
> ...


 Not live near the coast. lol


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 17, 2011)

4tatude said:


> bkb
> im already @ 57lows lighs off n 70ish lights on, hows an ac going to help with temps already in target zone?
> just let it circulate and dry out the air?
> no issues yet but dont want bud rot!!!
> ...


I was under the impression where you lived it was hot...So no A/C, get a box fan and put some 2"x2" pieces of wood on the floor and place a box fan blowing up. Those work real good and your plants will like it too!


----------



## Illumination (Apr 17, 2011)

All are welcome if itnterested

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journal-discussion/425815-positronics-claustrum-t-h-seeds.html

Namaste'


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 18, 2011)

Lumi
you know i jumped on that lol

ive got the RH down into the 60s
if i returned the exaust lights out into tent and ran a dehumidifier during lights off shouldent it dry it out6 some?
thats the best plan i can come up with.
what do you think?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 18, 2011)

i got laaaaady parts on my md bk~whoopwhoop!


----------



## Illumination (Apr 19, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> i got laaaaady parts on my md bk~whoopwhoop!


congratulations


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 21, 2011)

*HAPPY 420 MY RIU FAMILY!!!!! ENJOY YOUR FINE FRUITS!!!!*

*Nancy (Day 45 Flowering)* She is root bound right now, she is too big for the container, I had to stake her cause she was flopping over. Her buds are still going nicely. I am really hoping for some good smoke off her...



*Herojuana OG (Day 57 Flowering)* I am not feeding no more. she is going to be drowning this weekend. 

View attachment 1561221View attachment 1561213

*MamaDude DWC (Day 20 Flowering)* Need some help, she is sucking down her res every two days, I gave her water after the 1st time she sucked everything done, do I just continue giving her water or can I give her nutes everytime she sucks down her res....Help Please!!! Hydro experts. I cant believe how big this plant is getting. 



Peace All and Have a Wonderful 420!!!!

BKB


----------



## kingofqueen (Apr 21, 2011)

Damn BKB that Herojauana OG looks dank ! Great looking plants man .


----------



## Illumination (Apr 21, 2011)

bkb you make me proud lil bro....keep 'em green


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## bekindbud (Apr 21, 2011)

BUDZILLA...........Amazing looking! You might need the Pacific Ocean to drown that bitch later...LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 21, 2011)

SIMPLY BEAUTIFUL MY FRIEND! now that i can see ur pics!im so excited about the mds.great lookin plant bk.those roots friken amaze me.


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Apr 21, 2011)

Yo BKB Nancy is looking so good and frosty, wow!!! The Herojuana OG is at the same day of flowering as my girls and looking ready to be chopped and smoked. MamaDude is going to be a FAT ASS and her roots are so clean. Great Job!!!


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 21, 2011)

bkb
just how much is mamadude drinking in a day?
plant and roots look killer.
ps i just started one of your coffee can jobs, plant loves it!!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 22, 2011)

Yah,them roots got me interested too!


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 22, 2011)

4tatude said:


> bkb
> just how much is mamadude drinking in a day?
> plant and roots look killer.
> ps i just started one of your coffee can jobs, plant loves it!!!


Ok here we go, I started her in a Foldgers Coffee Container just for shits and giggles...well I didnt realize how fast they grow in DWC so she water sucking down nute mix everyday so I up canned her into a 3.5 gallon Container (which is what she is in now). As of today she sucks down her res every 2 days and when I say suck down her res I mean there may be about a 1/3 gallon of water in her res. She eats a lot! So today I will up can her one more time and thats it into a 5 gallon Container. I was asking for help about my DWC cause she has been sucking it down so fucking fast so the best solution would be a larger container. Plus she has a massive root mass. This DWC grow will tell me a lot about my MD strain cause I have her mom in soil and the clone in DWC. Good way for me to compare the smoke between soil and DWC. As far as the growing of this strain and pheno because this is a different pheno from my other MD plants I would say she strives in DWC than soil, but smoke and high over rule all IMO so I will have to wait and see which is better. My man Billcollector has a clone of her and he is running a nice project on that plant, you guys should check his thread and see what he is doing with that clone I donated to him.

My Hero is done so its going to start drowning tomorrow. I will also post pics of my DWC up canning to 5 gallons. Prolly later I will post pics.

Peace

BKB


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Apr 23, 2011)

I think that 5 gallon container is a great for MamaDude because she's growing at an amazing speed Can't wait for the Herojuana OG smoke report.


----------



## Illumination (Apr 23, 2011)

CHIEF PUFF PUFF said:


> I think that 5 gallon container is a great for MamaDude because she's growing at an amazing speed Can't wait for the Herojuana OG smoke report.


Posted alot of cmh info for you on my thread chief


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 23, 2011)

Easter Weekend Update....

*Herojuana OG Kush (Drowning) *



*Venom OG Kush (Veg)* My next monster, I want at least 2 oz of dried bud off her so she will be going in Billcollectors Largest Smart Pot. Xplanting her tomorrow on Easter.



*MD DWC (Flowering day 21)* Her res is now a 5 gallon Homer Bucket...She is a real nice surprise to me, to think I started her in a coffee container and now she is in a 5 gallon bucket. Her mom is finish, she will be drowning probably on Monday.....Her mom are the next pics in soil. 



*MD3 (Flushed with Molasses and when she dries, drowning starts)* She has small buds but the are dense as fuck and dank too, just like Grade A Sour Diesel....loving this pheno!!!



*My next project.......*



*My next tattoo...*



*Peace All and have a wonderful Easter!!!! Be safe!*
* *
*BKB*


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 23, 2011)

bk, dude is that a nanner in the top of the bud in pic number 2 of md3 flushed in molasses?i apolagise for asking that man.


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 23, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> bk, dude is that a nanner in the top of the bud in pic number 2 of md3 flushed in molasses?i apolagise for asking that man.


Probably dont care she is done, same thing happened to my Hero with a nanner, it has to be from when the time changed there was light leak from my window. I fixed it after I found the nanner on the Hero. Thats probably why she is ready, I was thinking 10 weeks flowering since my other MD went 10 weeks, different pheno quicker flowering time. I really like this pheno of her!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 23, 2011)

ive never really seen one! looks absolutly beautiful bk! 1 md showed girly fast&im waitn on the other.im stoked.i hope the dom starts to impress you soon.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 23, 2011)

Virgin Cougar


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 23, 2011)

First ever Cougar Kush Seed to sprout


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 24, 2011)

They look great BKB.
Daniels


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 27, 2011)

Whats up all, hope everyone had a nice Easter!!! I been really busy so I havent been on much.

*Herojuana OG Kush* Harvest

View attachment 1573583

*MamaDude* Harvest

View attachment 1573578

*Hero* and *MD* together

View attachment 1573580

*Nancy *Flowering Day 54 (Jack Herer)

View attachment 1573582View attachment 1573575

*MD* 5 Gallon DWC Flowering Day 27

View attachment 1573579View attachment 1573572

*Venom OG Kush* (Veg) Tranplanted and MIR! She is in a huge ass Billcollector Smart Pot. My man hooked me up with a nice deal on 3 large smart pots, he makes them from scratch! Thanks BC

View attachment 1573577View attachment 1573574

My new DWC (*BlacKK Domina*)

View attachment 1573573

Peace All

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 27, 2011)

you da man bkb! those ALL look so friken good! sheeeeeeeeeeeeesh! fantastic growing brother!


----------



## bajafox (Apr 27, 2011)

Damn man, those nugs look fkn tasty!


----------



## coonword (Apr 27, 2011)

wow man i wanna smoke some of that purp!! goodjob Rest In Paradise to your moms bro she deff looking over you and your grows! did you happen to get my last PM i havent heard from ya...


----------



## Illumination (Apr 27, 2011)

I can see now that you need expert services for proper disposal of the contraband displayed in the above images....I will procure the necessary instruments for proper incineration and filtering of said substances...one toke at a time...beautiful lil bro....So proud of you...I'm gonna have to start watching you closer to learn me something

Namaste'


----------



## kingofqueen (Apr 28, 2011)

*Looking good BKB . Damn yummy looking buds ! You holding back on some secrets or wha ? LOL 
Keep up the good work brother !
*


----------



## growmomma (Apr 28, 2011)

Damn I always catch the end of the good one's, o well better late than never! Awesome pics. Sub'd +rep


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 28, 2011)

Your never at the end of bkb's! He just starts over!


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 29, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> you da man bkb! those ALL look so friken good! sheeeeeeeeeeeeesh! fantastic growing brother!


 They do and I sampled some today....Yum!


bajafox said:


> Damn man, those nugs look fkn tasty!


 I cant wait for Nancy to be done, her nugs are the largest I ever grown, she is fucking thick and sticky as fuck!!! I just started a clone 12/12. I attempted Uncle Ben's Topping


coonword said:


> wow man i wanna smoke some of that purp!! goodjob Rest In Paradise to your moms bro she deff looking over you and your grows! did you happen to get my last PM i havent heard from ya...


 Whats up bro, long time no see. Hope all is well! Dont be a stranger and let me know when you get a thread going on your new grow. Did you ever finish the set up you were working on?


Illumination said:


> I can see now that you need expert services for proper disposal of the contraband displayed in the above images....I will procure the necessary instruments for proper incineration and filtering of said substances...one toke at a time...beautiful lil bro....So proud of you...I'm gonna have to start watching you closer to learn me something
> 
> Namaste'


 Thanks BRO!!! I appreciate that coming from you!!!


kingofqueen said:


> *Looking good BKB . Damn yummy looking buds ! You holding back on some secrets or wha ? LOL
> Keep up the good work brother !
> *


 I listen to what people have to say. I love learning form you all and it seems we just keep learning and learning! 


growmomma said:


> Damn I always catch the end of the good one's, o well better late than never! Awesome pics. Sub'd +rep


 Welcome aboard!!! KK said it best, I just start over and over and over and over!!! You are in a good place to learn some valuable growing techniques. Kick back and enjoy and feel free to post pics of you grow on here. i love seeing other peoples pics!!! You down with OPP, yeah you know me! Stupid song!!!


Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Your never at the end of bkb's! He just starts over!


 ooooooh yeahhhhhh!!!!

Herojuana OG Kush Dry final weight : 30.7 grams I am satisfied.
MD Dry final weight : 20.4 grams of trippy smoke!!! I am thrilled about this cause I have a clone that is a monster in a 5 gallon DWC right now!

I think I might of over dried them so I jarred them and tomorrow I will stick a leaf in there if needed. Smoke report will come tomorrow after I smoke some with Billcollector!!! Smooth smoke and its not even been curing in jars for a day, I love drowning plants!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey there brother buzz- im on my last 2 blackk domina clones & ima drown 1 to compare. Ill get steps from ya when i get closer.there mama went 10wks,so maybe 2.5 wks!


----------



## bajafox (Apr 29, 2011)

Here's your NS at around 2 months, she'll be in this 2 gallon pot for 2 more weeks before I put her into a 3 gallon smart pot for 2 more weeks then flower 

I thought the transplant would shock her but she grew a half inch instead


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 29, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Here's your NS at around 2 months, she'll be in this 2 gallon pot for 2 more weeks before I put her into a 3 gallon smart pot for 2 more weeks then flower
> 
> I thought the transplant would shock her but she grew a half inch instead
> 
> View attachment 1575948View attachment 1575950


Nice....She looks very healthy and green, keep up the good work on her! Are you going to clone her?


----------



## bajafox (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't know yet, I'll probably top it when she gets too tall and put it in the cloner


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 29, 2011)

bajafox said:


> I don't know yet, I'll probably top it when she gets too tall and put it in the cloner


speaking of skunks, do you have an age on the power skunk?


----------



## bajafox (Apr 29, 2011)

Damn, sorry I don't. I started deleting plants from my excel sheet once I donated them, it started to get too confusing. She was older than the one I kept by at least 2 weeks and the one I have is 40 days, so she's gotta be at least 50 to 55 days.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 29, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Damn, sorry I don't. I started deleting plants from my excel sheet once I donated them, it started to get too confusing. She was older than the one I kept by at least 2 weeks and the one I have is 40 days, so she's gotta be at least 50 to 55 days.


Gotcha, she is growing super quick, so i was just wondering. Lots of preflowers, was thinking about sticking her in 12/12 soon, after a transplant to a 3 gal


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 29, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


>


Budzilla???


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 29, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Budzilla???


No sir, that would be the cougar.


----------



## bajafox (Apr 29, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Gotcha, she is growing super quick, so i was just wondering. Lots of preflowers, was thinking about sticking her in 12/12 soon, after a transplant to a 3 gal


Sounds good, hopefully you can get more out of her than I did. The smoke is awesome, so resinous and sticky but I could never get it to grow very big....


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 29, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Sounds good, hopefully you can get more out of her than I did. The smoke is awesome, so resinous and sticky but I could never get it to grow very big....









Here she is


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey BKB your Hero and MD buds look sooo good. Congrats on your harvest


----------



## BuddyJesus (May 2, 2011)

BKB damn man you've been busy while i've been outta the loop! That harvest looks fucking fantastic bro! Great job! I can't believe how purple she turned out lol! Awesome job man!


----------



## bajafox (May 3, 2011)

This is the Gumby Hash method:
[video=youtube;rhGNxUgFHcc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhGNxUgFHcc&oref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fresults%3Fsear ch_query%3Dgumby%2Bhash%26aq%3Df&has_verified=1[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (May 7, 2011)

Morning bro


----------



## bajafox (May 8, 2011)

This is what you need

[video=youtube;TdEuvBynhao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdEuvBynhao&NR=1[/video]

[video=youtube;j-BfDSWG3kA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-BfDSWG3kA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 11, 2011)

hey bk~ heres a pic of a fan leaf like u asked.


----------



## bekindbud (May 11, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> hey bk~ heres a pic of a fan leaf like u asked.


That looks like the Sour Diesel Pheno which is really good!!!! I would clone it and keep it around awhile, you wont be disappointed!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 11, 2011)

hey man! how u doin? good now i hope. but yah man! i did-i got 4.i popped them outa cups today and theyre all rooting !!!!!!!both are identical to ea other.they both smell aready? gonna be good!


----------



## bekindbud (May 11, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> hey man! how u doin? good now i hope. but yah man! i did-i got 4.i popped them outa cups today and theyre all rooting !!!!!!!both are identical to ea other.they both smell aready? gonna be good!


Still battling this fucking flu!!! I hate being sick!!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 11, 2011)

dang! sorry to hear that! been a few days now huh?


----------



## bekindbud (May 11, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> dang! sorry to hear that! been a few days now huh?


My problem is that I am not resting like I should be, everytime I feel a little better I go to work and then I feel like shit. I was actually feeling good on Sunday and I went out when I should of been resting, plus the weather here has been insane, hot cold hot cold hot cold!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 11, 2011)

heretoo man! i thot it was gonna rain this morning!


----------



## bekindbud (May 11, 2011)

Jack Herer aka "Nancy" Harvest.....

I would like to thank Bajafox for this beautiful clone! Thanks bro!!!! This is my largest yield ever and it is spicy as fuck!!!



I also chopped my MD DWC yesterday, she was a monster too!!!!! I will post later! 

Peace

BKB


----------



## Illumination (May 13, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Jack Herer aka "Nancy" Harvest.....
> 
> I would like to thank Bajafox for this beautiful clone! Thanks bro!!!! This is my largest yield ever and it is spicy as fuck!!!
> 
> ...


Beautiful job my friend.....

Namaste'


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 16, 2011)

nice work bro
i hit yor star

1Luv


----------



## bekindbud (May 16, 2011)

Dwez I am stoked your here bro, glad to have you around. Thanks bro.

I have lots to update and will when I get a chance, busy with work. I got a lot going on with my grow now.

Peace

BKB


----------



## coonword (May 16, 2011)

Still posted...


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 17, 2011)

Waitn for it!!! Your doing agreat job all the way around brother! Im about ready for some dwc lessons bruh! Next week wanna start a coffee can and see how it worx! Ill get ahold of u soon.


----------



## 4tatude (May 17, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Waitn for it!!! Your doing agreat job all the way around brother! Im about ready for some dwc lessons bruh! Next week wanna start a coffee can and see how it worx! Ill get ahold of u soon.


you will love the bkb can Kottonmouth!! I copied his folgers set up and it took me in a whole different direction.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 17, 2011)

nice! that was your 420th post!! right on man!


----------



## hazorazo (May 17, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Jack Herer aka "Nancy" Harvest.....
> 
> I would like to thank Bajafox for this beautiful clone! Thanks bro!!!! This is my largest yield ever and it is spicy as fuck!!!
> 
> ...


Fuckin beautiful, man! I love the colors that came out! You the man!


----------



## 4tatude (May 18, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> nice! that was your 420th post!! right on man!


lol i didnt even notice, 420 took me in a diferent direction too lmao


----------



## coonword (May 25, 2011)

bkb where u been?


----------



## bekindbud (May 27, 2011)

Hiding.....lol whats up, I been working my ass off! I need to update on my current grow.....How are you? Is your name clear of what happened?


----------



## duchieman (May 27, 2011)

Hey BKB, how's things? I was just poking around and watched that Gumby Hash video you posted. That method he uses is very similar to making wine. In fact the process is called racking. I don't have my equipment anymore but I used to use a siphoning tube that is designed to keep the tube from coming into contact with the sediment. It's really cheap and can get one from any wine store. Here's a pic of what I mean. By the way, did you notice the Canadian quarter he used for size comparison?


----------



## bekindbud (May 28, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey BKB, how's things? I was just poking around and watched that Gumby Hash video you posted. That method he uses is very similar to making wine. In fact the process is called racking. I don't have my equipment anymore but I used to use a siphoning tube that is designed to keep the tube from coming into contact with the sediment. It's really cheap and can get one from any wine store. Here's a pic of what I mean. By the way, did you notice the Canadian quarter he used for size comparison?
> 
> View attachment 1621664


Sup Dutch!!! I think that was Bajafox who posted that video. I never made any hash products at all. Billcollector usually makes my hash and stuff. Thanks for coming by, I havent been keep up on here at all and I will start updating my journal here.

Hope everyone has a Happy Memorial Day Weekend!!!! Be safe out there!

*Cougar Kush*


*Herojuana OG (White Bucket)*
*BlacKK Dom (Top Right)*
*Power Skunk (Bottom Left)*
*Venom OG (Little Middle) *

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 28, 2011)

right on bkb! looks good as always!


----------



## duchieman (May 28, 2011)

Hey man, I thought you'd like to hear the sound of Vancouver after they clinched the final spot.
[video=youtube;-7GteL87SmY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7GteL87SmY&feature=player_embedded#at=45[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (May 28, 2011)

I dont recognize the leaf pattern on the cougars...


----------



## bekindbud (May 28, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey man, I thought you'd like to hear the sound of Vancouver after they clinched the final spot.
> [video=youtube;-7GteL87SmY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7GteL87SmY&feature=player_embedded#at=45[/video]


 Thats insane but I know they are hurting for a CUP!!!! They will probably beat Boston but it wont be easy! Should be a good Cup Finals....



billcollector99 said:


> I dont recognize the leaf pattern on the cougars...


They all look exactly the same! The pheno is beautiful IMO, a keeper for sure!

Peace

BKB


----------



## duchieman (May 28, 2011)

Yes, I believe it will. I'm pretty sure you said you were a Boston fan, so congrats on that. I just recently cancelled all my TV services in protest and it will be shut down on the 15th so I think I might actually watch this series, even though it goes against my convictions.

edit

*Canucks or Bruins: Which is 'Canada's team?'*



_May 28, 2011 1:15 PM_ | _Read 9 __comments__9_
_By Community Team_






In their only regular-season meeting, the Bruins beat the Canucks 3-1 in late February. (Rich Lam/Getty Images)

The Boston Bruins will open the Stanley Cup finals in Vancouver against the Western Conference champion Canucks on Wednesday (CBC, CBCSports.ca, 7:30 p.m. ET).

As we head towards the opening game, an intense debate has emerged online about whether Canadians should be rooting for the Canucks or the Bruins. Some argue that the Vancouver squad has become Canada's team in these finals, as they are the only Canadian team left. However, others say the Bruins feature Canadian-born players more prominently on its roster.


----------



## bekindbud (May 28, 2011)

I am actually pulling for Vancouver cause I am a Devils fan and hate the Bruins!!!!! I just hope it goes to 7 games cause I love watching Hockey!!!! What sucks is no Hockey this weekend! I been to Vancouver a few times and had a blast, I will say they know how to party out there! I know you like the Leafs but do you also like BlueJays in baseball? I am also sure that Canada will be pulling for Vancouver!!! I am off to the pool now, going swimming!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## duchieman (May 28, 2011)

Oh right, I forgot you were a Scott Stevens fan. As far as being a New Jersey fan, my wife says you can get help for that.  I am not a Maple Laughs fan one bit. In fact I was rooting for the Coyotes coming to Hamilton but Bettman screw us out of that deal too, and he screwed Gretsky to boot. As far as the Jays, I haven't watched a ball game since the Strike. Baseball was never the same here after that. Have fun swimming and keep strokin.


----------



## bekindbud (May 28, 2011)

I remember the strike year dutch....Expos were un-stoppable that year and they had a fucking great team too. I think i read somewhere that Winnipeg is getting another Hockey team again....Maybe you can be a fan again. Got fucking toasted in the sun today, I ate a MJ Brownie and passed out on the chair, half my body is red and the other isnt..LOL


----------



## BuddyJesus (May 29, 2011)

BKB!! Whats up man! How are things going for you! I'm almost getting ready to harvest here real soon! And i too will be cheering for the Canucks! I wanted to see Tampa bay and Van, but this will still be a pretty intense cup finals!! Anyway hope all is well man! Talk to you soon


----------



## billcollector99 (May 29, 2011)

Not much of a hockey fan, but i did manage to catch a pretty good soccer game yesterday


----------



## duchieman (May 29, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I remember the strike year dutch....Expos were un-stoppable that year and they had a fucking great team too. I think i read somewhere that Winnipeg is getting another Hockey team again....Maybe you can be a fan again. Got fucking toasted in the sun today, I ate a MJ Brownie and passed out on the chair, half my body is red and the other isnt..LOL


Yup, and because of the strike and no World Series that year, Toronto officially holds the trophy for the 3rd year. By default I guess. Yup, Winnipeg is getting their team, again. I'm pretty sure they're getting Atlanta and it's pretty much sealed but they're dragging their feet on the official announcement. Maybe they should put a no food sign on the beach your bro. Like you'd pay attention! ha, ha.


----------



## bekindbud (May 30, 2011)

*Memorial Day Update!!!!*
Hope you all have a safe and great Memorial Day Weekend!!!

*Venom OG Kush* (Flowering Day 22)



*Early Skunks* (Flowering Day Unk) I thought I wrote down the day but I didnt...LOL 



*Cougar Kush DWC* (Flowering from seed) I wont start counting Flowering days till it shows sex.



*Cougar Kush* (Flowering from seed) I wont start counting Flowering days till it shows sex. Made It Rain on them today!



*My Veg Box* (Jammed Packed)



*Herojuana OG Kush* (Back again but in DWC)



Peace All

BKB


----------



## hazorazo (May 31, 2011)

Loving the venom OG Kush! Keep up the good work!


----------



## DankBudzzz (May 31, 2011)

Wow excellent grow! What kind of yield will you obtain off of that venom kush. I have similar plant that size and am hoping for three ounces off of it.


----------



## DankBudzzz (May 31, 2011)

Here are a few picks im day 66 of veg.


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 1, 2011)

hazorazo said:


> Loving the venom OG Kush! Keep up the good work!


 Thanks brotha Haz, sorry I havent been around but I will check your beautiful garden soon. You always have awesome shit going...Folks check his thread he has some bomb ass flowers!



DankBudzzz said:


> Here are a few picks im day 66 of veg.


Whats up Dank, welcome my friend. Hope you stay, I am going to be here more often now with lots of updates. If I get a good 2 zips dried of great Kush bud, I will be thrilled!!! She wont be ready till July 10th. Thats the day I got marked for her to be done. Its my 1st run at this strain so its all about learning the strain now, I have clippings of her so it will only get better. 

Now, i was checking your plants and they seem to be droopy, did you just MIR, feed or flush them? Are they too large for the air pots? Just wondering why they are droopy, they healthy and green so I figuring they must of be fed. Stick around bro, I will check your journal out.

Peace

BKB


----------



## BuddyJesus (Jun 1, 2011)

BKB wat up brotha! The day has finally come! I harvested! =)


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 1, 2011)

Here is another exciting strain that I been waiting to grow:

KC Brains Northern Lights Special Regular Seedlings 



Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 2, 2011)

wondered where you were off to bkb, glad to see it happening... great update!!.. i see you still got a coffee can going lmao, i threw mine in a homer bucket. just tied them down last night.
giong to give a few to settle in then flip. cant wait!!
looking forward to following these strains you got going
peace


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 3, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/436885-coffee-can-growers.html#post5807306


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 3, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/436885-coffee-can-growers.html#post5807306


i think they are killer myself, plan on using them again lol
bill i guess we could be ccgrs lmao


----------



## duchieman (Jun 4, 2011)

http://www.cbc.ca/sports/hockey/story/2011/06/04/sp-thrashers-tickets.html?ref=rss

Hey dude, check this out. 13000 season tickets, out of a 15000 seat arena, at $7200 a pop, sold out in less than 4 days. Now that's a hockey market! And Betteman say's he's surprised at how fast they sold. That's exactly why he shouldn't be running the NHL, because he's surprised. I just supercropped some Sourberry by the way and the smells off my fingers where really nice.

Cheers man,
Duchie.


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 4, 2011)

duchieman said:


> http://www.cbc.ca/sports/hockey/story/2011/06/04/sp-thrashers-tickets.html?ref=rss
> 
> Hey dude, check this out. 13000 season tickets, out of a 15000 seat arena, at $7200 a pop, sold out in less than 4 days. Now that's a hockey market! And Betteman say's he's surprised at how fast they sold. That's exactly why he shouldn't be running the NHL, because he's surprised. I just supercropped some Sourberry by the way and the smells off my fingers where really nice.
> 
> ...


I would have to agree with you on that, Betteman is a royal idiot! Shit I am American and I could tell you Winnipeg would sell out very easily! I am wondering why they just dont call them the "Jets" again? I really dig the old school Winnipeg Jets Jerseys

The SourBerry will be a very stinky strain my friend!!!! 

I am going to update here tonight, I was flowering 4 Cougar Kush plants and two are already out of my tent cause they were males and I have 1 confirmed female Cougar Kush.....I am so efin happy about the Cougar Kush being a female....I also got 2 plants from a friend that are fucked up but have some potential. I will get them on track and clone them. One strain is Herojuana OG Kush and the other is OG Kush. He was goign to throw them away and I said no I will take them....his trash my treasure...argggggg!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hellz yeah bkb! Nice treasures there matey! Hahhahah


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 4, 2011)

*Weekend Update.....*

Just finished watching the Hockey game and it was a good one, I really hope it goes to 7 games....I am going to miss Hockey when its over... Well here are some of my plants right now, my Venom Og was lacking some "N", I didnt feed her enough so next feeding she should be better. I am really excited about the Cougar Kushes and NLS. Hope you all have a great weekend!

*Cougar Kush #5 DWC* (Still sexing, should know within a day or so) I will be posting this plant on Billcollectors Coffee Can Grows!



*Northern Skunk* (Veg) Made it Rain on her today. I will be doing something to this plant very soon.....



*Cougar Kush #4* (Sex: FEMALE) BINGO!!!! I am so thrilled I got a female.....



*Venom OG Kush* (Flowering Day 27) 



*Cougar Kush #6* (Veg)



*KC Brains Northern Lights Special #1* *of 3* (Veg)



Peace All

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 4, 2011)

Lookin good bro, i tried calling you earlier??

That cougar female is looking like a red


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 4, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Lookin good bro, i tried calling you earlier??
> 
> That cougar female is looking like a red


Watching the Hockey game, being lazy. Call me......


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 5, 2011)

GREAT PROGRESS BRO!!!
all the plants are looking great, congrats on the cougar.
i see bill trying the coffee can, the ccgrs club is growing


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 11, 2011)

Another weekend update........


*Early Skunk #1 #2* (Never smelled such a sweet smell in bud, just hope the smoke and high are as good as the smell)



*Venom OG Kush* (Flowering Day 33) 


*Cougar Kush* (Red Kush Pheno) Does she look alot like the Red Kush Billcollector?



*Northern Skunk* (Veg) I need to up can her but I dont have room yet...



Peace All

BKB


----------



## coonword (Jun 11, 2011)

i have a skunk #1 and a skunk #11 and i just love the way the skunk #1 grows looks smells etc.


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 13, 2011)

Here we go with another LST project.....*Northern Skunk*

Here is my* Northern Skunk* prior to transplanting. In these pics she is in a 1 gallon container.

View attachment 1646870View attachment 1646868

I transplanted her into a 3 gallon Billcollector Smart Pot. (The same size I got my Venom OG Kush plant in now) I got 4 FREE bags of Hydrolite so I used one whole bag with my soil. Anyone every use this HydroLite shit? 

View attachment 1646877View attachment 1646873

*BAMMMMMMM LST'd the bitch!!!!!* I used my string and clothes pins for LSTing.....ghetto but it works!

View attachment 1646869View attachment 1646871

Peace All

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 13, 2011)

BKB
i stopped in at the dollar store n bought some pipe cleaner type things, tho they arent cleaners they look like them just longer @ about a foot long. works like a charm for tieng the ladies down. easy to reposition when needed too. look at my buckets n you will see. cheap @ a buck too.
oh n thats gona be a nice bush brother


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 13, 2011)

4tatude said:


> BKB
> i stopped in at the dollar store n bought some pipe cleaner type things, tho they arent cleaners they look like them just longer @ about a foot long. works like a charm for tieng the ladies down. easy to reposition when needed too. look at my buckets n you will see. cheap @ a buck too.
> oh n thats gona be a nice bush brother


sweet i will look into it....the only problem is that I will have to cut holes into the smart pot. i could probably use a hole puncher....I want to get this plant to be large like my Venom OG which is in the same container as my Northern Skunk.


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 13, 2011)

i used an ice pick, only needs a very small hole. just on the edge, the wire will just slide right through...


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 14, 2011)

Great thread everyone. I think I learned more from this thread than the entire site! Keep up the good work!

I have two lemon skunk plants that are only producing 3 leaves. From what you guys have said these will be some potent MFer's. Ya'll got me all excited lol


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 14, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Great thread everyone. I think I learned more from this thread than the entire site! Keep up the good work!
> 
> I have two lemon skunk plants that are only producing 3 leaves. From what you guys have said these will be some potent MFer's. Ya'll got me all excited lol


Yeah bro, dont sweat that at all, if you take a real close look at my Norhtern Skunk you will see that majority of her leaves are 3 bladed.....Now she is finally getting all 5 now, just be patient bro. I will go check your journal out. Just got to eat some grub first. I was actually watching the Dave Chappelle's Mad Real World last night high as fuck laughing my ass off. 

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jun 14, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Great thread everyone. I think I learned more from this thread than the entire site! Keep up the good work!
> 
> I have two lemon skunk plants that are only producing 3 leaves. From what you guys have said these will be some potent MFer's. Ya'll got me all excited lol


bkb is good for that!nugget o knowledge rt hur!


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 15, 2011)

BKB
heres some monster cropped GDP. Looking funkey, but revegging finally. boy the potential they offer!!! 

View attachment 1648933


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 15, 2011)

4tatude said:


> BKB
> heres some monster cropped GDP. Looking funkey, but revegging finally. boy the potential they offer!!!
> 
> View attachment 1648933


Very nice, how long have they been going since being clipped? They look very branchy and I am positive you are going to have some serious buds later down the line with those 2 plants alone.


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 15, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Very nice, how long have they been going since being clipped? They look very branchy and I am positive you are going to have some serious buds later down the line with those 2 plants alone.


i cut those 2 months ago i think. they took like 2 weeks to pop roots, then i kept them in the veg chamber like 2 weeks. then i threw them outdoors the 1st or 2nd week of may i think. with the rain, cold weather, no additional light causing continued flower, and me just seeing what they would take. these are some tough sob's. they are just now really re veging n getting some normal looking leaves. the limbing is unbeleavable!!! seems there is no stalk just limbs piled on limbs. going to be interesting to say the least. the GDP are normally short n bushey but this is rediculus


----------



## duchieman (Jun 15, 2011)

Dude, you know I had to come by here right now! Congrats on your team winning the Cup man. From what I saw, they deserved it big time. I can't be disappointed in that at all. My team or not, if you didn't earn it you don't deserve it. Did you notice how much Vancouver likes Betteman? lol


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 15, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Dude, you know I had to come by here right now! Congrats on your team winning the Cup man. From what I saw, they deserved it big time. I can't be disappointed in that at all. My team or not, if you didn't earn it you don't deserve it. Did you notice how much Vancouver likes Betteman? lol


I knew you would be on my thread after the game...although I was pulling for Vancouver due to I hate Boston cuz I am a Devils fan....LOL I wonder how much those fans paid for those tickets to watch Luongo choke it away...waht a damn shame Vancouver, they were probably all in the streets all pissed off and wasted off Molson beers....LOL 

I am going to update today with some pics folks....

Hey Dutchie how about posting a good video of depressed Canuck fans.....

Peace

BKB


----------



## duchieman (Jun 15, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I knew you would be on my thread after the game...although I was pulling for Vancouver due to I hate Boston cuz I am a Devils fan....LOL I wonder how much those fans paid for those tickets to watch Luongo choke it away...waht a damn shame Vancouver, they were probably all in the streets all pissed off and wasted off Molson beers....LOL
> 
> I am going to update today with some pics folks....
> 
> ...


Doh! I keep forgetting bout that. I don't know why I keep thinking your a Boston fan. Too much dope I guess. As far as posting a video of the reaction, I'm too embarrassed. They're rioting and it's shameful.


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 15, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Doh! I keep forgetting bout that. I don't know why I keep thinking your a Boston fan. Too much dope I guess. As far as posting a video of the reaction, I'm too embarrassed. They're rioting and it's shameful.


Haha I knew it, I posted that in the 600 thread yesterday that they will either be partying like Zombies or Rioting cuz they lost....LOL No worries brotha dutch I think all of us have that forgettin problem since we are always high anyway....

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 16, 2011)

Update.....

Need some help with my Venom OG Kush plant.....seems to be yellowing a lot. I am going to feed her tomorrow and was wondering where am I shortfalling? Last feed I gave her the following in 2 gallons of water:

2 tsp (Fox Farm Grow Big)
1 TBL (Fox Farm Big Bloom)
4 tsp (Fox Farm Tiger Bloom)
2 tsp (Cal/Mag)
2 tsp (Aquashield)
2 tsp (Earthjuice Micro Blast)

What is wrong with her? Any help would be appreciated, its my 1st time growing this strain and I seem to be having problems getting dialed in on her. 

Venom OG Kush (Day 38 Flowering)

View attachment 1650382View attachment 1650381View attachment 1650379View attachment 1650377

Early Skunk (I will start drowning them both this weekend) 

View attachment 1650401View attachment 1650383

Venom OG Clone (DWC)


View attachment 1650380

Power SKunk Clone (DWC)

View attachment 1650400

Venom OG and Power Skunk (DWC)

View attachment 1650378

Herojuana OG (DWC Flowering Day 3)

View attachment 1650399View attachment 1650398

Peace All

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jun 16, 2011)

jeeeshus bkb! those 2 plants side by side didnt even look real! the buds i mean! outstanding!


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 16, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> jeeeshus bkb! those 2 plants side by side didnt even look real! the buds i mean! outstanding!


i agree kottonmouth, looks like something done up in photo shop or in some custom photo touch up shop. just absolutley beautifull bkb!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 16, 2011)

lookin good bro As always!!


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 16, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> jeeeshus bkb! those 2 plants side by side didnt even look real! the buds i mean! outstanding!





4tatude said:


> i agree kottonmouth, looks like something done up in photo shop or in some custom photo touch up shop. just absolutley beautifull bkb!!!





billcollector99 said:


> lookin good bro As always!!


Thanks fellas, but they actually smell better than they look. I never had bud smell so sweet, like a very strong sweet pineapple. I almost would rather eat it than smoke it. I am really excited about the Early Skunk, especially since I have NO SMOKE!!!!! LOL They will start drowning this weekend so I will probably chop Wednesday after the lights go out.

I went to Lego Land today and had a wonderful day!!!!! Looking forward to this weekend.....MAD PROPS TO ALL THE DADS OUT THERE, ITS OUR WEEKEND!!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 16, 2011)

id send ya somthin bkb but i would have to cover it with wax n i dont think it would help. very dank...too bad were not closer, guess we will have to wait for fall rondevous lol
seriously dude those are just killer looking +rep to ya


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 17, 2011)

Happy Father's Day BKB!! Have a kick ass weekend


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 17, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Happy Father's Day BKB!! Have a kick ass weekend


You too bro....I will thanks!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jun 18, 2011)

What it is bro! Lego land is the shyt! My boy pee'd his pants on the lego rollercoaster when we were there a hundred yrs ago! Good times!!!!! Happy fathers day to u bkb!


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 19, 2011)

Happy Father's Day!!!!

Enjoy it fellas, this is our one day of the year that we have!!!! I went to the County fair with Billcollector and we had a fucking blast. I ate a Space Bar and was on the brink of passing out at the fair cause I was wasted! Hahaha I just woke up from my Canna-Coma! But having the time with the families at the Fair was PRICELESS!!!!! The kids were happy making me proud as a Father! Mom I love you and miss you!!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 19, 2011)

Sub'd

Stopping in to take a peak! What are your res temps? I bet your roots are brown because those buckets are getting above 68, it's hard to control temps in those buckets, that is how my old DWC set up was. I'm not doing DWC at the moment, but I'm probably going to go for a way oversized undercurrent system. I am finally in a house with a basement so I can bury my main reservoir, so I can keep temperatures without a 300 dollar chiller or frozen water jugs. 

How low are your water levels? The lower your water levels you have the more rope like roots you have. These roots don't take in food, so the brown stains will just rest on them. These roots just transport food from the root hairs down below and bring them up to the stalk. The roots that sit in water will have a lot more hairs all over them and they usually stay pearly white even in liquid compost tea, because they eat it up. So if you see brown gunk on your ropey roots but your plants are happy and healthy, it is just because you water level is too low. Bring it up on your next crop and your plants will eat faster.

Your Venom OG looks like a fucking MONSTER! And it still has 20 more days to blow my mind. Some of your flowering plants look a little over feed. I saw some blue-green foliage. 

Good luck, and happy Fathers Day. I'm cooking my dad up some special Father's Day grub right now. And then I am going to trim him up a Father's Day SFV OG harvest, that'll make him happy. haha.


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 19, 2011)

*Happy Father's Day All!!!!!*

Here are my plants....I did some major Sup Crop in my Veg box! My Early Skunks are finished they are getting chopped on Tuesday. My Venom OG is still yellowing a lot, I been battling this yellowing, I ran out of Grow Big so I am using some Earthjuice Grow. Not sure if I am under using it or over using it. I dont know what is wrong with it but at least her bud sites are growing more and more so I am not sweating it too much, just wish I can get a little more dialed in on her cause I like the strain. Any help would be grateful. I had to throw my Northern Skunk in Flowering because I had no room in my veg box. 

@Joz, thanks for stopping in, my res temps are unk I never checked them, I dont even check PPM, I just mix nutes and pH it. I dont do individual res changes cause I am too lazy so I feed everything the same dosage. Yeah I know its wrong but I am trying to do bare minimum with DWC. I am still learning about it. 

I dont know what plants I am over feeding please point it out so I can adjust. I appreciate the help!


*My Veg Box*



*Northern Skunk (Flowering Day 1)*


*Herojuana OG Kush (Flowering Day Eight)*



*Venom OG Kush (Flowering Day 42)*



*Early Skunks* *(Finished chopping Tuesday)*



*Flowering Plants* (All plants were out cause I had to clean inside my tent today)


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 19, 2011)

Lookin good like always

Man that Early skunk smells so frikkin bomb Like a pack of skittles or something!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 19, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Lookin good like always
> 
> Man that Early skunk smells so frikkin bomb Like a pack of skittles or something!!!


How much do you think my Northern Skunk will stretch??? I hope its not too short to put into Flowering, just didnt have the room!!! Im going to the beach by your house tomorrow, hit me up later if you want to go.

Peace

BKB


----------



## cwilli (Jun 22, 2011)

nice grow I'm new to this just growing my fist baby just turned 2 weeks old. Hoping to get it under some lights soon but ur kush is looking great making me want to get the cc and order some seeds lol. good luck with your grow and if I knew how to subscribe to this post I would


----------



## PakaloloHui (Jul 2, 2011)

You do a fine job friend. Excellent work


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 2, 2011)

I havent updated here in a while.....LOL I will though. Thanks Paka!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Illumination (Jul 3, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I havent updated here in a while.....LOL I will though. Thanks Paka!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


Wassup? Yeah its me...unbanned....lol...I know why you haven't been here...lol...So wassup lil bro?

Namaste'


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 3, 2011)

*Happy 4th of July Weekend RIU!!!!*

*Cross Joint* baby!!!! It was my 1st and it was a success.



*Veg Box* getting full....*Venom OG, Power Skunk, Northern Lights, Cougar Kush*



*Northern Skunk (Day 14 Flowering)*



*Herijuana OG Kush (Day 21 Flowering)* 



*Venom OG Kush (Day 55 Flowering)*
View attachment 1673949View attachment 1673956View attachment 1673954View attachment 1673952View attachment 1673959


Be safe out there this weekend......Happy 4th all!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 3, 2011)

cwilli said:


> nice grow I'm new to this just growing my fist baby just turned 2 weeks old. Hoping to get it under some lights soon but ur kush is looking great making me want to get the cc and order some seeds lol. good luck with your grow and if I knew how to subscribe to this post I would


 There is a menu bar on top of the thread, go to "Thread Tools" and a drop down menu comes and hit Subscribed to thread. Hope that helps.


PakaloloHui said:


> You do a fine job friend. Excellent work


 Thanks for coming by Paka!!!!


Illumination said:


> Wassup? Yeah its me...unbanned....lol...I know why you haven't been here...lol...So wassup lil bro?
> 
> Namaste'


 Sup bro man! Good to hear from you, hope you have a wonderful 4th bro! 

Peace

BKB


----------



## hazorazo (Jul 3, 2011)

Super chunky nugs,man! Good work!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jul 3, 2011)

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice bkb! crazy j too!


----------



## greenpower000 (Jul 3, 2011)

WOW !!! Happy 4th.

Very nice.... gotta lot of reading to catch up. Looking good !!!!


----------



## coonword (Jul 4, 2011)

happy 4th love the updates...jus drove like 6 hrs for sum fireworks haha u got ne to play wit this year?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 4, 2011)

nice work dere broda 
keep em green

1Luv


----------



## Lanternslight (Jul 4, 2011)

Noice Venom. Subbed up. happy 4th!


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 6, 2011)

*Venom OG Drowning...... Die bitch!!!!(Day 60)*

I am trying something a little different with the drowning. I have been drowning her and she was in my tent under the lights for 3 days total, then I plucked away all her larger Fan Leaves and popped her ass in the dark to finish. I am thinking by tomorrow which will give her 2 full days of darkness and then chopppppa time!!!!



*Herijuana OG Kush (Flowering Day 25)* This bitch is taking up too much real estate in my tent!!! Hopefully it will be worth it...



Peace All

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jul 6, 2011)

nice dude! ur trying the darkness eh?! hey,you build that lego there yet?


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 6, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> nice dude! ur trying the darkness eh?! hey,you build that lego there yet?


Yeah, its a Surfer Van....LOL I have a lot of Star Wars Legos here too...I love Star Wars!

I figured why not just to see what all the hoop-la is all about putting plants in complete darkness. What sucks is that I my whole apartment complex smells of Venom OG!!! This might be the 1st and last time I try this until I move into a big place! How was your 4th bro? Hope all good!

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 6, 2011)

bkb that venom is awsome bro... id like to know how the drowning n dark works.. ill keep a close eye out for report.
keep doing what you do bro its always looking killer on this thread.... peace


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jul 6, 2011)

it was great man! didnt do much,was alone most of the actuall 4th,which im not complainin!hehe talked to an outstate friend havnt talk to in a while,all in all-it was agood day! how was yours?fireworx at the beach rt?


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 6, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> it was great man! didnt do much,was alone most of the actuall 4th,which im not complainin!hehe talked to an outstate friend havnt talk to in a while,all in all-it was agood day! how was yours?fireworx at the beach rt?


It was cool but would of been better with the little ones. But yes I did go to the fireworks at the beach, broken toe and all. It was awesome!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jul 6, 2011)

i 2nd that! i had to do it sat night ,gone on sunday nights.ur buds look delicious!


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Jul 6, 2011)

*What's BKB? I see you are still growing your trees. Your flowering plants got my mouth watering I can't wait to grow your MamaDude seeds and the Northern Lights. I got an assortment of free seeds that I'm curious about so I got to try them as well By August 5th, I plan to have seedlings in cups! KEEP UP THE GREAT GROWING

*


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jul 6, 2011)

mamadudes ROCK!


----------



## greenpower000 (Jul 6, 2011)

Very nice budz !!!!! I'm very anxious to see how the drowning and dark do . .... anyone know the science behind it?


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 6, 2011)

coonword said:


> happy 4th love the updates...jus drove like 6 hrs for sum fireworks haha u got ne to play wit this year?


I dont play with fireworks cause when I was a kid I was playing with them and I ended up burning dumpster completely on fire.....Hope you had a good one bro!!!


Dwezelitsame said:


> nice work dere broda
> keep em green
> 
> 1Luv


Thanks bro, always good to see you pop in...Hope you had a great 4th!!!


Lanternslight said:


> Noice Venom. Subbed up. happy 4th!


Welcome Lanternslight , glad to have you here. My 4th was great and I hope yours was too!


4tatude said:


> bkb that venom is awsome bro... id like to know how the drowning n dark works.. ill keep a close eye out for report.
> keep doing what you do bro its always looking killer on this thread.... peace


I love drowning plants! Just never did the dark thing before...


CHIEF PUFF PUFF said:


> *What's BKB? I see you are still growing your trees. Your flowering plants got my mouth watering I can't wait to grow your MamaDude seeds and the Northern Lights. I got an assortment of free seeds that I'm curious about so I got to try them as well By August 5th, I plan to have seedlings in cups! KEEP UP THE GREAT GROWING
> 
> *


Whats up Miss Ganja Puff Puff! Long time no see! Glad to see you back and I cant wait to see you start growing again. Let me know when you start cause I want to have a front seat. Take a look at Kottonmouth Kings thread, he has a Mamadude growing outdoors and what a monster she is....but than again all his plants are MONSTERS!!!


Kottonmouth king15 said:


> mamadudes ROCK!


She really does and I miss my mom dearly!!!!!

Thanks everyone for the kind words....

Peace

BKB


----------



## heyguy901 (Jul 7, 2011)

what is this make it rain technique?


----------



## PakaloloHui (Jul 7, 2011)

In short simple terms, the make it rain technique is a light flush + feed for every watering.

The concept is flush the medium before feeding like it just had a nice rainny down pour outside, clearing the soil of any leftover nutes, let it dry a bit, then add your nutes. Wash, dry, feed.

This helps to keep any salt build up or too much nutes, and adding your desired dose every feeding without fear of toxicity, specific to the required nutes for phase of growth. In a way it's like changing the reservoir of a hydro setup every watering, but in soil.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 7, 2011)

good job splanin it *Pak*


----------



## heyguy901 (Jul 7, 2011)

Dwez, it's so easy to watch your avatar for a couple of minutes. lol even tho she ain't going anywhere that ass is spectacular. 

i know a full flush is 3x's the amount of water to the size of the container the growing medium is in right? so if the pot is a one gallon pot, you flush it with 3 gallons? so then whats the amount of water you use for a "light flush"


----------



## PakaloloHui (Jul 7, 2011)

Having a ppm pen would be great for this. You can check your ppm's of your runoff until it gets to what your water is normally before adding nutes, or near it, and you can be safe to assume that it is void of any nutes. Then it would be time to feed.

It too hard to say the exact amount due to the root mass variable and actual uptake of the nutes by your plants pre-making it rain.


----------



## coonword (Jul 7, 2011)

things look good for u my 4th was okay working a good job now and my ph pen started acting up so i went and dropped 120 on a new one works awesome...have u got into ph more since the last time i talked to you? ill have to post somepics for u soon also.


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 8, 2011)

PakaloloHui said:


> In short simple terms, the make it rain technique is a light flush + feed for every watering.
> 
> The concept is flush the medium before feeding like it just had a nice rainny down pour outside, clearing the soil of any leftover nutes, let it dry a bit, then add your nutes. Wash, dry, feed.
> 
> This helps to keep any salt build up or too much nutes, and adding your desired dose every feeding without fear of toxicity, specific to the required nutes for phase of growth. In a way it's like changing the reservoir of a hydro setup every watering, but in soil.


I do it a little different, a lot of people who MIR have different variations, like I feed nutes 15 minutes after I flush. I even tried doing a flush/feed and then feed only no flush and then flush/feed so every other flush. I try a lot of different things with Making It Rain and the flush wait 15 minutes and feed is the way I like. 

To answer heyguy, When I 1st start Making It Rain if I am growing in a 1 gallon container I use 3 gallons of 6.0pH and I dont feed. Then the next time I MIR I do the same thing but I feed with lower dosages of Nutes...as I go on with MIR I start doing lighter flushes like 2 gallons of pH water and even just 1 gallon of pH water. I always shoot for lighter flushes cause its easier and less work. But in the beginning I alway do 3 times the amount of the container your growing in. Hope that helped and Paka good explanation of Making It Rain. Thanks bro!

Venom is going to get chopped...I am going to pluck all the leaves by hand, no scissors. 

Peace

BKB


----------



## Illumination (Jul 8, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I do it a little different, a lot of people who MIR have different variations, like I feed nutes 15 minutes after I flush. I even tried doing a flush/feed and then feed only no flush and then flush/feed so every other flush. I try a lot of different things with Making It Rain and the flush wait 15 minutes and feed is the way I like.
> 
> To answer heyguy, When I 1st start Making It Rain if I am growing in a 1 gallon container I use 3 gallons of 6.0pH and I dont feed. Then the next time I MIR I do the same thing but I feed with lower dosages of Nutes...as I go on with MIR I start doing lighter flushes like 2 gallons of pH water and even just 1 gallon of pH water. I always shoot for lighter flushes cause its easier and less work. But in the beginning I alway do 3 times the amount of the container your growing in. Hope that helped and Paka good explanation of Making It Rain. Thanks bro!
> 
> ...


Why are you going to do the trim by "plucking by hand" rather than scissors?


----------



## PakaloloHui (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice follow up BKB.


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 9, 2011)

*Venom OG Kush Harvest* (Drowned for 6 days total, 4 days under the light and 2 days in darkness)

View attachment 1683328View attachment 1683326View attachment 1683325View attachment 1683318View attachment 1683321View attachment 1683324View attachment 1683323

Have a great weekend all.....

Peace

BKB


----------



## duchieman (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey bekind, I saw your Venom OG shots on the 6 and had to stop by and catch up. You and BC are sure pumping out some nice plants man. Great stuff!


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 9, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey bekind, I saw your Venom OG shots on the 6 and had to stop by and catch up. You and BC are sure pumping out some nice plants man. Great stuff!


Thanks brother Dutch, always good to see you pop in and thanks for the kind words bro!

Peace

BKB


----------



## PakaloloHui (Jul 9, 2011)

Lovely there friend.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jul 9, 2011)

do you feel the darkness did anything?


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 10, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Why are you going to do the trim by "plucking by hand" rather than scissors?


 Bored and had no scissors.....I ended up getting 0.5 grams of finger hash! I made a big mistake after I was done getting the hash off my hands they were still a little sticky so I used hand sanitizer and it made my hands completely sticky instead of just my finger tips....LOL How was your 4th bro? Hope all is well with you!!! Good to see you stop by, means a lot when I see you on my thread!


duchieman said:


> Hey bekind, I saw your Venom OG shots on the 6 and had to stop by and catch up. You and BC are sure pumping out some nice plants man. Great stuff!


 Thank you brother duch!


PakaloloHui said:


> Lovely there friend.


 Thank bro, love the new avi


Kottonmouth king15 said:


> do you feel the darkness did anything?


 Honestly I didnt notice anything but a dead plant...LOL Hey KMK can you post some pics of your MamaDudes that your growing please? 

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jul 10, 2011)

you bet man!these pix were lastnight as i was feeding.i cant believ how much they eat!!crazy bkb! and do your md's go to sleep at night? all 5 of mine do!it used to scare me!hahaha these pix are just as they were going to sleep.took more this morning but camera batt died uploading! ill put newer ones in my thread bkb.there all the same 2 plants.i got 6'3&5'8 rt now!just preflowering.have 3 clones not shown.


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 10, 2011)

Fuck bro that is one amazing grow my friend....I think I told you they eat a lot and yes they sleep all the time, usually like around a hour before the lights go out they start to droop down.....perfectly normal. I am telling you once again, beware of her stretch bro, she has massive stretching when flowering!!!! Jesus you are going to yield some pounds bro!!!! +REP My mom would be proud!!!!

*EDIT: Will someone please +REP KMK and write in there for me "Mamadude Rocks" I already gave him +Rep and I cant and he definitely deserves a lot of +Rep for those plants!!!!*
Peace

BKB


----------



## mugan (Jul 10, 2011)

yo was just wondering why you drown before harvest what are the benefits??


----------



## Illumination (Jul 10, 2011)

begins fermentation or cure before the death of the plant therefore shortening cured time and improving quality and taste


----------



## mugan (Jul 10, 2011)

ahh , that makes sense, i might try that next time i got a harvest


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jul 10, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Fuck bro that is one amazing grow my friend....I think I told you they eat a lot and yes they sleep all the time, usually like around a hour before the lights go out they start to droop down.....perfectly normal. I am telling you once again, beware of her stretch bro, she has massive stretching when flowering!!!! Jesus you are going to yield some pounds bro!!!! +REP My mom would be proud!!!!
> 
> *EDIT: Will someone please +REP KMK and write in there for me "Mamadude Rocks" I already gave him +Rep and I cant and he definitely deserves a lot of +Rep for those plants!!!!*
> Peace
> ...


dang! you dont know what that means to me bkb! comin from you inall!thank you!


----------



## Illumination (Jul 10, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Fuck bro that is one amazing grow my friend....I think I told you they eat a lot and yes they sleep all the time, usually like around a hour before the lights go out they start to droop down.....perfectly normal. I am telling you once again, beware of her stretch bro, she has massive stretching when flowering!!!! Jesus you are going to yield some pounds bro!!!! +REP My mom would be proud!!!!
> 
> *EDIT: Will someone please +REP KMK and write in there for me "Mamadude Rocks" I already gave him +Rep and I cant and he definitely deserves a lot of +Rep for those plants!!!!*
> Peace
> ...


Did that +rep for you...they are baddass


----------



## greenpower000 (Jul 10, 2011)

Fuck yea.. monstrous fucking plants !!!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jul 10, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Did that +rep for you...they are baddass


thank luni lummie!



greenpower000 said:


> Fuck yea.. monstrous fucking plants !!!!


G/P!buddy!thanx bro!!


AND THANKS BKB FOR THE REPS AND TO THOSE WHO GAVE IT ! YOU ALL ARE ROCKERS THRU N THRU!
those are your creation bk! YOUR the man!


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 10, 2011)

See my big brother is always lurking and watching out for me....Thanks Lumi for answering mugan and giving my man KMK +Rep, he def deserves it. 

Mugan thanks for stopping by....stick around!

Ok folks, the heat is on....literally its getting too damn hot in my apartment and I been running the shit out of my A/C, I am sure I am going to take a hit in my wallet with my Electric Bill. With that in mind, I am going to stick everything into flowering since I cleared some space with my recent harvest. Then I will shut down my Veg box. I will resume Vegging in October so I can really pump out some plants for the winter. I plan on moving shortly closer to the beach where the weather is a lot cooler at night. I live smack in the city and I dont get no breeze or anything. 

My KC Brains Northern Lights is showing pistils, I am so happy!!!!

Peace All

BKB


----------



## mugan (Jul 11, 2011)

nice growing your doing here bro subed,
NL is my fav


----------



## coonword (Jul 11, 2011)

speaking of city smell ever become an issue??


----------



## hazorazo (Jul 11, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> *Venom OG Kush Harvest* (Drowned for 6 days total, 4 days under the light and 2 days in darkness)
> 
> View attachment 1683328View attachment 1683326View attachment 1683325View attachment 1683318View attachment 1683321View attachment 1683324View attachment 1683323
> 
> ...


I might have to try this drowning thing....with the plants I mean....I wanna live, man.


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 11, 2011)

coonword said:


> speaking of city smell ever become an issue??


 My whole apartment complex smells like weed....No one complains. 


hazorazo said:


> I might have to try this drowning thing....with the plants I mean....I wanna live, man.


Not a good thing to say when your going rafting...LOL Have fun and be safe bro!!! Take some pics.

@mugan NL=God Father of Bud!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## mugan (Jul 12, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> @mugan NL=God Father of Bud!!!!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


  i lived on that shit its good for medical use too. i even wanted to smuggle some seeds back here lolz now am stuck on an nl hunt  i send an email to mr nice hopefully it goes well


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 13, 2011)

*Quickie!!!!*

*Venom OG Kush (88.3 grams of dried bud)* In jars now.....



*Cougar Kush (Northern Skunk x R.Ed Kush breed by BC99)* Smells like Orange Juice.....12/12 from seed. 

View attachment 1689584

*Herijuana OG Kush DWC (Flowering Day 31)* My new pride and joy, I just hope I dont fuck her away, half way done!



Been sitting in my apartment listening to tunes doing a lot of soul searching.....these are the days I hate when I dont have my mom to talk to, DAMN!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jul 13, 2011)

ohh shes there brother!shes there! sometime it helps to just talk to her anyways man.


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 13, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> ohh shes there brother!shes there! sometime it helps to just talk to her anyways man.


Thanks bro and I do talk to her all the time, I even smoke bud with her too. I take puffs and blow smoke in her ashes. I know she loves it too!!! Just dealing with a loss seems never to get easy just got to learn how to live with it.....I should prolly turn off the music and play some Xbox now!!! LOL 

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jul 13, 2011)

hey man,have u seen a pic of my male floer?ive put it up a cupl places now.well,my buddy who did the pollinating for me is up north,i dont know what to expect. how much longer till these things drop pollin?im about to shut it down.im gettn afraid to pollinate everything like my friend says im gonna!just he &i's joke! any help would help!


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 13, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> hey man,have u seen a pic of my male floer?ive put it up a cupl places now.well,my buddy who did the pollinating for me is up north,i dont know what to expect. how much longer till these things drop pollin?im about to shut it down.im gettn afraid to pollinate everything like my friend says im gonna!just he &i's joke! any help would help!


I would cull it ASAP cause you dont want to risk pollenating everything unless you want pounds of seeds??? Chuck it NOW!!! IMO of course!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## greenpower000 (Jul 13, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> *Quickie!!!!*
> 
> *Venom OG Kush (88.3 grams of dried bud)* In jars now.....
> 
> ...



i wish you all the strength in the world bro ! Very nice work Very nice work !!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jul 13, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I would cull it ASAP cause you dont want to risk pollenating everything unless you want pounds of seeds??? Chuck it NOW!!! IMO of course!!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


its in my cabinet locked in my shed.oppisite side of a bigass yard.but your the man.ill be back yal! gotsta go killem mofo.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jul 13, 2011)

dishes are done.im the only rooster in my hen house again.i spray bottled the whole damn thing before i even brought it out the cab, just to b sure to soak any pollin if it dropt.a few of the male sacks are open.but they have damn female hairs growng out of them! fuket.ill wait for my buddy to bring over pollin again.not my thing.im destined to screw something up.lmao.


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 13, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> its in my cabinet locked in my shed.oppisite side of a bigass yard.but your the man.ill be back yal! gotsta go killem mofo.


I believe you can pollenate your plants if you have some male pollen on your clothes and then go do work with your ladies, not good but I am not 100% sure. I either offer my males to BC or chuck them due to lack of space in my apartment.

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jul 13, 2011)

totally true! i only deal with the shed after all is done outside.the lights come on at 8,so i only go in then.the female blackk domina has nugs! hahaha theyve been under my 2fitty hps this whole time,with 4 23 w cfls.shes truckin rt along.i misted her too tho.lightly.ima oput her back outside tho i think in a few days.


----------



## hazorazo (Jul 14, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> My whole apartment complex smells like weed....No one complains.
> 
> 
> Not a good thing to say when your going rafting...LOL Have fun and be safe bro!!! Take some pics.
> ...


Hahaha, I did not even think of this when I wrote it.....very funny. Seems I made it, though. Unless I am typing this from hell? If it were heaven, I would have some full melt hash in my hand.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jul 14, 2011)

I got some in my back pack! But im at work~so i know it aint heaven!!!


----------



## greenpower000 (Jul 17, 2011)

Got an update on the questions you were askin about in my journal... 
Thanks for you support and help threw out this grow man !!!!


----------



## coonword (Jul 17, 2011)

how are things going for u? here are a few pics of what i been upto sorry i took so long lol


----------



## coonword (Jul 17, 2011)

i got more pics but internet is acting slow...ill post more soon


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 17, 2011)

coonword said:


> i got more pics but internet is acting slow...ill post more soon


Looking good bro, what is the strain, very frosty! Beautiful root porn! What do you use to keep them roots so damn healthy and clean?

Peace

BKB


----------



## mugan (Jul 18, 2011)

wow those roots are crazy, very healthy lookin , and big 0'o


----------



## coonword (Jul 19, 2011)

whats up the 1st pic is skunk #1...2nd and 3rd is blueberry....and the last bud pic is orange bud....im using botanicare line...bloom,cal-mag,grow,liquid karma,and sweet. funny u ask about the root honestly i dont know why they are so clean usually my liquid karma stains them they are kind of stained in the pic or else they would be snow white lol


----------



## greenpower000 (Jul 20, 2011)

BKB 
thanks for all of your help in diagnosing my plants... those bloom boost ferts don't have much of the trace elements and nutes .. i got some all purpose MG plant food.. hopefully this will help them turn around.
Once again .... Thank you !


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jul 20, 2011)

I think i got my ladys straight now.i also added some mg food to my feeding yesterday.mir &fed!seems to be what it was bk!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 20, 2011)

dont trip homie, we will get shit worked out

dont sweat the small shit


----------



## coonword (Jul 20, 2011)

here are some pics of my skunk #11 the pic of the clipped bud is just a early sample plant is still fating up n only one gal of soil lol...thanks for teaching me some tricks with soil i believe i owe this one to u...


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 21, 2011)

*UPDATE:*

Well here are the last 3 plants I am growing till early November. Now I plan on moving out of my shoe box apartment and heading towards the beach.....Hopefully by August I will be in my new apartment. I never grew in the Summer months cause I first started in September. I am trying to finish everything soon so I can move and get closer to the beach for the cooler temps. I down graded my light form a 600 watt HPS to a 400 watt HPS. Lets just say someone screwed me over telling em I could use their light till I was finished with my grow and they waffled out on me.....Fuck em Karma will get them! Now I am saving for a new apartment and a new light. I been lagging around with my grow so its not up to my standards and I am at fault. Then again I am still trying to learn how to grow in bubbles. Summer months are not the time for DWC growing unless you have a good enviroment with cool temps. I cant be running my A/C all day like I been cause I am taking a major hit in my budget with my electric bill. Here are the ladies:

*Herijuana OG Kush DWC (Flowering Day 40)*



*Power Skunk DWC (Flowering Day 7)*



*Northern Skunk Soil (Flowering Day 33) She smells so nice and delicious!!! Hopefully BC99 keeps this strain going till Nov so I can get some clipping from him.*



*Peace All*

*BKB*


----------



## Devildog93 (Jul 21, 2011)

Man, great pics. +rep


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 21, 2011)

I already told you, I have no clones of the northern skunk, only the power


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 22, 2011)

looking reat bkb. if you can just keep the root sysyem cool they can take pritty hot temps on the veg end. im finding no problem with the res temps running low 70s so far. working on a set up to solve that problem rather cheaply. check in as it happens... the coastal marine layer is very nice. i love living in it


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 22, 2011)

what im lookin at lookin mighty correct bro

i just got an eye full

you all come back now heagh 

1Luv


----------



## mugan (Jul 23, 2011)

luv the update bro the skunk and the northern got me drooling


----------



## mane2008 (Jul 23, 2011)

damn Bkb that Heri OGK and NL are kicking. can't wait to see some harvest pics of the Heri


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 23, 2011)

mane2008 said:


> damn Bkb that Heri OGK and NL are kicking. can't wait to see some harvest pics of the Heri


Good to see you back Brother Mane, hope all is well with ya bro!

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 23, 2011)

*Cured Venom OG Kush *



*Northern Skunk Flowering Day 35*

View attachment 1703372View attachment 1703355View attachment 1703357View attachment 1703365View attachment 1703362

Have a great weekend all.....

Peace

BKB


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 23, 2011)

wow man... sum pretty impressive lookin plants u got there! =D i forgot i was subbed to this thread.... i thought this was a diff thread.. then i checked it out.. and i 4got hoe much i liked this thread!! hahaha. got a lil catchin up 2 do... but from wat i see.. very nicely done man. +rep for sure


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 23, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> wow man... sum pretty impressive lookin plants u got there! =D i forgot i was subbed to this thread.... i thought this was a diff thread.. then i checked it out.. and i 4got hoe much i liked this thread!! hahaha. got a lil catchin up 2 do... but from wat i see.. very nicely done man. +rep for sure


Thanks chb for the kind words....Glad to see you enjoy it. Feel free post whatever and whenever, its open house here!

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 23, 2011)

bkb that venem looks venemous lol, the n skunk looks like your own powder roon. very nicely done bro!!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 23, 2011)

Not like your Snow Bunnys but getting there.....

Folks if you havent seen 4t's grow go check it out, he has some serious frosty buds aka Snow Bunnys!

Peace

BKB


----------



## BuddyJesus (Jul 24, 2011)

What up BKB!! Looks like you're still pumping the frosty goodness out! Shit looks amazing brotha!! man i've had some problems with my flowering room, so since my last batch i have 13 ladies just been vegging away =/ I can't start flower till I get this shit situated.. Anywho i'm hoping this week or next i'll be back up! I'm lucky that I was able to keep my genetics though I woulda been lil flustered if i lost em. lol. 

Keep up the brilliant work man! 

Cheers
Buddy J~


----------



## mugan (Jul 24, 2011)

BKB what do you sue for protection, i mean i know your indoors but still any sprays ?


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 24, 2011)

mugan said:


> BKB what do you sue for protection, i mean i know your indoors but still any sprays ?


 last i heard he used no sprays, just ky jelly n trojans lmao j kidding all lmao still


----------



## mugan (Jul 24, 2011)

lolz should have seen that coming 
any way i use the same protection for my pc ><


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 24, 2011)

mugan said:


> lolz should have seen that coming
> any way i use the same protection for my pc ><


 lmao thgats a good one mugan, really good


----------



## mugan (Jul 24, 2011)

hehe u kno i gotz to give good as i get


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 24, 2011)

I had to spray once when I had a PM problem in the beginning of Round 2 and I used Serenade. I also use Hot Shot Strips hanging in my tent to prevent bugs. 

That was a good one 4T and mugan, I go bare backing cause the only girls I make love to are the ones in my tent!! Divorce will do it to you, trust me......LOL

I will be away for a few days so I have to call the BC99 Plant Babysitting Company....

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 24, 2011)

BuddyJesus said:


> What up BKB!! Looks like you're still pumping the frosty goodness out! Shit looks amazing brotha!! man i've had some problems with my flowering room, so since my last batch i have 13 ladies just been vegging away =/ I can't start flower till I get this shit situated.. Anywho i'm hoping this week or next i'll be back up! I'm lucky that I was able to keep my genetics though I woulda been lil flustered if i lost em. lol.
> 
> Keep up the brilliant work man!
> 
> ...


Buddy what sup bro...sorry to hear about your flowering situation, hopefully you get that fixed right away and start growing out those Chembands again. Post your link unless you will be doing the same link or new one here. Glad to hear form you again.

Peace

BKB


----------



## mugan (Jul 25, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I had to spray once when I had a PM problem in the beginning of Round 2 and I used Serenade. I also use Hot Shot Strips hanging in my tent to prevent bugs.
> 
> That was a good one 4T and mugan, I go bare backing cause the only girls I make love to are the ones in my tent!! Divorce will do it to you, trust me......LOL
> 
> ...


I don't kno why ppl get married in the us, you guys divorce rate is over 80%, just liv with some one you kno i think shit ges wors when you both know your stuck together ,

BTW serenade WTF?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 25, 2011)

ns from seed -clone- or what
looks fanfukntastic 
R E S P E C T


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 25, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> ns from seed -clone- or what
> looks fanfukntastic
> R E S P E C T


 Clone from me, from BKB originally 

Same NS that the RK is crossed with


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 25, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Clone from me, from BKB originally
> 
> Same NS that the RK is crossed with


and a good cross it is bro, guess you could say its a northern red skunk kush..


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 25, 2011)

4tatude said:


> and a good cross it is bro, guess you could say its a northern red skunk kush..


Cougar Kush


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 25, 2011)

bc99 im into cougars  course at this age its cougar plants im looking for, the women type cougars for me are in there 60s n 70s lmao. think ill just stick with plants  im a lot like bkb been burnt at the stake a couple times. if my gf wanted to get married she'd have to find her someone else, it wont be me brother. me im liking that cougar, and the red too. looking forward to seeing them for real.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 26, 2011)

sum nice skunks runin around


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jul 26, 2011)

Speakin of runnin! Ur avatar has piked up speed thru mobile!hahahaha shes runnin!lol HEY BKB! YA GONNA TEXT ME NEW # BRUH? Were flowerin over here! Built a nice lil carport style green house to help w/am mist roun here. Text me bro!


----------



## BuddyJesus (Jul 26, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Buddy what sup bro...sorry to hear about your flowering situation, hopefully you get that fixed right away and start growing out those Chembands again. Post your link unless you will be doing the same link or new one here. Glad to hear form you again.
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


Hell ya man I should have everything all set in a week maybe 2.. And i'll for sure let you know on the link.. I may do a new one, i have some new strains to introduce in the mix lol. Anyway glad all is well man! Talk at u soon!

Cheers
Buddy J


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 26, 2011)

*Herijuana OG Kush (Flowering Day 45)* 

Did a res change on her today and also upcanned her from a 3 gallon to a 5 gallon Homer bucket. She was sucking up her res too fast and too often. Hopefully that will keep me from having to top her res off every other day. I also trimmed a lot of the bottom branches off, they werent doing much and I will dry them out and put into my trim bag which I have a lot of. I got about 5 plants worth of trim and pop corn buds dried up in a bag waiting to make some serious hash or butter!




Tomorrow I will do a res change on my Power Skunk and update that with my Northern Skunk.

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 27, 2011)

bkb i kneel before you with much respect, great job man!!! looking forward to the rest...


----------



## mugan (Jul 27, 2011)

BKB - weed doctor  lolz man bet you can't wait to be smoking them


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 27, 2011)

*Power Skunk (Flowering Day 13)* This is another DWC grow I got going, it will be my 3rd plant to have a chance to finish in DWC. This will be my last plant of this grow and then its shut down time!!! Only temporary due to the summer months are not a good time for me to grow due to heat issues not in my tent but my apartment. I cant afford to run my A/C 8 hours a day. I will start back up probably late October early November. 

Wish I could have those pearly white roots that BC99 be pumping out but I am still learning how to grow in Bubbles....LOL I had a problem when she was in Veg but she is healthy now and looking fine! Not really stretching that much but its still early in Flowering. Maybe next week I will see how much if anymore stretch comes. 



Peace All

BKB


----------



## coonword (Jul 27, 2011)

i wanna see u make sum BHO or sum caviar ice hash!


----------



## PakaloloHui (Jul 27, 2011)

coonword said:


> i wanna see u make sum BHO or sum caviar ice hash!


I'd go with the Caviar


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 28, 2011)

coonword said:


> i wanna see u make sum BHO or sum caviar ice hash!





PakaloloHui said:


> I'd go with the Caviar


Unfortunately I dont know how to make either of them....BC99 made BHO for me twice but never caviar. Honestly I dont even know what that is. Any links or threads to help me on that one? Thanks fellas.

Peace

BKB


----------



## steeZz (Jul 28, 2011)

Are you still doing work with the same setup as page 1?

If so, fucking props.
If not, fucking props anyways.


----------



## PakaloloHui (Jul 28, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Unfortunately I dont know how to make either of them....BC99 made BHO for me twice but never caviar. Honestly I dont even know what that is. Any links or threads to help me on that one? Thanks fellas.
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


caviar is short for Ice water extraction wax. It looks like caviar when finished if done right and is the cream of the crop for hashish. Have you ever sceene Nikka-T's method, or Matt Rize here on RIU https://www.rollitup.org/organics/364864-vegan-organics-aka-veganics-matt-121.html. It's kinda of a nickname I hope that gets spread around and used It kinda fits, don't you agree???


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 28, 2011)

PakaloloHui said:


> caviar is short for Ice water extraction wax. It looks like caviar when finished if done right and is the cream of the crop for hashish. Have you ever sceene Nikka-T's method, or Matt Rize here on RIU https://www.rollitup.org/organics/364864-vegan-organics-aka-veganics-matt-121.html. It's kinda of a nickname I hope that gets spread around and used It kinda fits, don't you agree???


Ice water extraction with bubble bags?


----------



## PakaloloHui (Jul 28, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Ice water extraction with bubble bags?


Yeah but I think there might be a little difference. Nikka-T has a whole room built that keeps the temps prime. Basically you have to suit up or freeze. I posted the link to Matt Rize's thread and he can give you all the fine details. I do not want to post second hand info. He has done it, I haven't


----------



## steeZz (Jul 28, 2011)

PakaloloHui said:


> caviar is short for Ice water extraction wax. It looks like caviar when finished if done right and is the cream of the crop for hashish. Have you ever sceene Nikka-T's method, or Matt Rize here on RIU https://www.rollitup.org/organics/364864-vegan-organics-aka-veganics-matt-121.html. It's kinda of a nickname I hope that gets spread around and used It kinda fits, don't you agree???


Wow...the things I would do to get my hands on some of this, I would much rather eat crackers with this type of caviar though lol.
I'm gonna have to read up on how to do it all, long process or not, how great would it feel to know you have *the best*. ahhh.


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 28, 2011)

steeZz said:


> Are you still doing work with the same setup as page 1?
> 
> If so, fucking props.
> If not, fucking props anyways.


 Thanks!!!! The only difference from page one till now is that I shut down my Veg Box and my Flowering Tent is now a 4'x4'x6.5' Same light and everything and minus the LED panels, I broke them! LOL I love my Vizio Veg box but I am shutting down my grow after these 3 plants finish. Too much heat in my apartment to be growing in the Summer. 


PakaloloHui said:


> caviar is short for Ice water extraction wax. It looks like caviar when finished if done right and is the cream of the crop for hashish. Have you ever sceene Nikka-T's method, or Matt Rize here on RIU https://www.rollitup.org/organics/364864-vegan-organics-aka-veganics-matt-121.html. It's kinda of a nickname I hope that gets spread around and used It kinda fits, don't you agree???


Yes agreed and I will check out the link, thanks Paka!!! 

Peace

BKB


----------



## coonword (Jul 28, 2011)

pakalolo is 100% correct that is the thread where i seen everything i cant take credit for the name but that is where i seen it and i am very eager to get the name out o by the way the past week has been a fuckin nightmare for me ill have some nice pics for u soon though


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 28, 2011)

*Northern Skunk (Flowering Day 40)*

View attachment 1710365View attachment 1710357View attachment 1710364
View attachment 1710360View attachment 1710363View attachment 1710361View attachment 1710366

Peace All

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 28, 2011)

coonword said:


> pakalolo is 100% correct that is the thread where i seen everything i cant take credit for the name but that is where i seen it and i am very eager to get the name out o by the way the past week has been a fuckin nightmare for me ill have some nice pics for u soon though


What happened? Did Freddy Krugger come and fuck you up? Hope all is well

Peace

BKB


----------



## alotaball (Jul 28, 2011)

Looking GOOOOOD bro.. im about to play with some dwc myself .. its only my second attempt at it .. SO i might be picking your brain


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 28, 2011)

BKB that ns is so frosty!!! need your coat on to get near that frosty lady 
as always brother, perfect grow... the love is for sure showing. 
note: ill work on our project this w/end...


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 28, 2011)

alotaball said:


> Looking GOOOOOD bro.. im about to play with some dwc myself .. its only my second attempt at it .. SO i might be picking your brain


Yeah I just started myself with growing in Bubbles, It insane how much I dont know about growing in water but hopefully I will finish them out! I see your in So Cal, how South are you? I am very South!

Peace and thanks for stopping by and checking out my grow!

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 28, 2011)

4tatude said:


> BKB that ns is so frosty!!! need your coat on to get near that frosty lady
> as always brother, perfect grow... the love is for sure showing.
> note: ill work on our project this w/end...


Here you go 4T....LOL



Peace

BKB


----------



## PakaloloHui (Jul 28, 2011)

coonword said:


> pakalolo is 100% correct that is the thread where i seen everything i cant take credit for the name but that is where i seen it and i am very eager to get the name out o by the way the past week has been a fuckin nightmare for me ill have some nice pics for u soon though


I'll take credit for the name I did sstart it if you look back or do a search on caviar. But anyways, does it not look like caviar and would it be so nice to spread on toast like you said. yummy yummy yum.


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 29, 2011)

PakaloloHui said:


> I'll take credit for the name I did sstart it if you look back or do a search on caviar. But anyways, does it not look like caviar and would it be so nice to spread on toast like you said. yummy yummy yum.


Spread it on a Blunt even more Yummy! LOL Maybe you should call it Pakaviar instead of Caviar.

Peace

BKB


----------



## fabfun (Jul 29, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> *Cured Venom OG Kush *
> 
> View attachment 1703364View attachment 1703361View attachment 1703363
> 
> ...


wow bro why didnt u send me a link to this 
dont be holding out


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 29, 2011)

fabfun said:


> wow bro why didnt u send me a link to this
> dont be holding out


Whaaaaa Suppppp Fab, its about time you popped in man....glad to see you!

Peace

BKB


----------



## alotaball (Jul 29, 2011)

Im in the Inland empire.. but frequent about as south as you can get .. my grandparents live in national city ... and Im from san diego so I head south as much as possible ..


----------



## fabfun (Jul 29, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Whaaaaa Suppppp Fab, its about time you popped in man....glad to see you!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


im back and fuck all the haters 
if they dont like it 
well they can suck my male plants nut sacs


----------



## fabfun (Jul 29, 2011)

that is before i kill them 
the male plants that is


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 29, 2011)

alotaball said:


> Im in the Inland empire.. but frequent about as south as you can get .. my grandparents live in national city ... and Im from san diego so I head south as much as possible ..


[video=youtube;b1-b9tS7F9k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1-b9tS7F9k[/video]


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey BKB, not sure how I never subb'd here but I am now! I been so wrapped up in my grow sometimes I forget to wander around this place.

Your Northern Skunk sure looks tasty. How much time you think is left til harvest? I need to know when to start driving your way ahahah


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 30, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Hey BKB, not sure how I never subb'd here but I am now! I been so wrapped up in my grow sometimes I forget to wander around this place.
> 
> Your Northern Skunk sure looks tasty. How much time you think is left til harvest? I need to know when to start driving your way ahahah


Dont sweat it, you have a lot going on so I understand. Its great to have you here....having a great weekend with the kids!!! Northern Skunk still has about 3 to 4 weeks left, BC99 finished his around 55 days so its a fast finisher. I will post some pics tomorrow of all 3 plants. 

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jul 31, 2011)

sounds good cap'n! ill have some solo md pix later today bkb.6ish~got the boy today.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 31, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Dont sweat it, you have a lot going on so I understand. Its great to have you here....having a great weekend with the kids!!! Northern Skunk still has about 3 to 4 weeks left, BC99 finished his around 55 days so its a fast finisher. I will post some pics tomorrow of all 3 plants.
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


Glad you're enjoying the weekend with the kiddos!  

I remember you saying you're not growing again until the winter months, so these plants are all for your personal? If so that's bad ass. Can't wait for new pics


----------



## mugan (Jul 31, 2011)

wait dubbz i misse the post where you answered, but are you a care taker, you got patients waiting for your grow or do you only have the med card. Last que how many plants you gan grow in your county for one person for a care taker ??


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes sir, I am a legal caregiver. I am allowed to have up to 5 patients, 12 plants per patient. If I get my patient card I can also grow 12 plants for myself. Overall I could have 72 plants 'legally'. I use that term loosely since federally it's still a crime to possess mj plants...which is a crock of shit but I'm hoping for a change real soon.


----------



## mugan (Jul 31, 2011)

yer lucky ova here in jubum fuck the gov isn't budging, and some of the locals think the bud of the plant drives you crazy


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 31, 2011)

mugan said:


> yer lucky ova here in jubum fuck the gov isn't budging, and some of the locals think the bud of the plant drives you crazy


Oh no... reefer madness!


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 31, 2011)

this buds for you BKB, thanks brother!!!

View attachment 1714802


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 31, 2011)

dipping your buds in glass is considered cheating, and possibly hazardous for your health


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 31, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> dipping your buds in glass is considered cheating, and possibly hazardous for your health


busted... n i thought id get one over on you


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 1, 2011)

4tatude said:


> this buds for you BKB, thanks brother!!!
> 
> View attachment 1714802


Ok I will hold that to you, make sure you vacuum seal the shit out of that and pop it in the mail....LOL save a piece of that for when you come out here!!!

Fuck bro I dont even want to post anymore pics cause that has to be the dankest bud pic on my thread!!! Wow! You should be proud of that one bro, shit I am proud its on my thread!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 1, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Ok I will hold that to you, make sure you vacuum seal the shit out of that and pop it in the mail....LOL save a piece of that for when you come out here!!!
> 
> Fuck bro I dont even want to post anymore pics cause that has to be the dankest bud pic on my thread!!! Wow! You should be proud of that one bro, shit I am proud its on my thread!!!
> 
> ...


thanks bro, but i know ive seen some of yours that i swear i can smell.


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 2, 2011)

Can you smell these 4T? LOL I welcome everyone to post pics here as always...I love pics especially dank shit like 4Ts, BC99, CW and anyone else who has it!!!

*Northern Skunk (Flowering Day 44)* Next feeding I will give her a Molasses flush and one last feeding. I am going to let her go AMBER!!!!



*Herijuana OG Kush (Flowering Day 51)* Trich are very clear so she might take 11 weeks to finish. Did a res change on her today and added Molasses to her mix.



*Herijuana OG and Power Skunk (Side by Side)*



*Power Skunk (Flowering Day 17)* Did a res change on her and still haven't up canned her yet. She is currently growing in a 2 gallon bucket and I really need to put her in a 5 gallon. I will do it next res change, too lazy! LOL 



Peace All

BKB


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 2, 2011)

That is some dank right there BKB... I bet it smells so good. I'm still waiting for my girls to take off in the smell department. Thanks for the awesome pics!


----------



## greenpower000 (Aug 2, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Can you smell these 4T? LOL I welcome everyone to post pics here as always...I love pics especially dank shit like 4Ts, BC99, CW and anyone else who has it!!!
> 
> *Northern Skunk (Flowering Day 44)* Next feeding I will give her a Molasses flush and one last feeding. I am going to let her go AMBER!!!!
> 
> ...



Gotta spread it around .. but +rep bro ! very nice green plants indeed ! Keep em growing strong !!!


----------



## PakaloloHui (Aug 2, 2011)

Looking great!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 2, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> That is some dank right there BKB... I bet it smells so good. I'm still waiting for my girls to take off in the smell department. Thanks for the awesome pics!





greenpower000 said:


> Gotta spread it around .. but +rep bro ! very nice green plants indeed ! Keep em growing strong !!!





PakaloloHui said:


> Looking great!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks fellas but I have a lot to learn with growing in bubbles....I am doing lots of research during my break from growing so when I come back I will be doing some crazy hydro grows. I am excited and cant wait for the cooler months to roll in....

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Aug 2, 2011)

these are all mds bkb.i cant get pix of just them,all to big.the 1 i had to take 2 pix to show you all of her.shes 7.5-8ft now.feedin bushmaster to stop the strech,but the mds want to anyways.these are all the mds i have going.they sure clone easy!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Aug 2, 2011)

#3&4 are the same plant.and yes #4is 1 plant!lol


----------



## mugan (Aug 2, 2011)

i likz them big azz plants bro,


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 2, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> these are all mds bkb.i cant get pix of just them,all to big.the 1 i had to take 2 pix to show you all of her.shes 7.5-8ft now.feedin bushmaster to stop the strech,but the mds want to anyways.these are all the mds i have going.they sure clone easy!


Damn bro simply AMAZING!!! You are going to enjoy that bud my friend...They are just starting wait till those colas fill in and I might even be able to smell them from my apartment! I am very proud of your MD grow and I know my Mom is watching over them too!!! Mad props bro, I am glad I got you those beans!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## fabfun (Aug 2, 2011)

hey guys whats happening what all did i miss


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 2, 2011)

fabfun said:


> hey guys whats happening what all did i miss


KMK grow....its insane and huge!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Aug 2, 2011)

thanx bekindbuddy!!! im glad too!hahahaha


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 2, 2011)

walked past the pc n could not help but smell some dank ass weed. looked all around thinking i musta dropped some buds n steped on them but was nowhere to be found. i looked high n low to no avail... where the funk is that coming from i ask myself... then i opened up the pc n PUCK ME!!!! theres a forest tumbling over the pages from kmk. now i know they are verry impressive with their gargantuan size n smelling ripe but this is a dirty sock kinda dank im smelling. i move a couple tree limbs from kmks big mds n aha!!! THERE IS THE SOURCE... BKBs dank ass buds spread around everywhere... lmao 
Ive said it before but ill say it again, BKB YOU ARE THE MAN!!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Aug 2, 2011)

couldnt have said it better myself 4tatude!


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 3, 2011)

4tatude said:


> walked past the pc n could not help but smell some dank ass weed. looked all around thinking i musta dropped some buds n steped on them but was nowhere to be found. i looked high n low to no avail... where the funk is that coming from i ask myself... then i opened up the pc n PUCK ME!!!! theres a forest tumbling over the pages from kmk. now i know they are verry impressive with their gargantuan size n smelling ripe but this is a dirty sock kinda dank im smelling. i move a couple tree limbs from kmks big mds n aha!!! THERE IS THE SOURCE... BKBs dank ass buds spread around everywhere... lmao
> Ive said it before but ill say it again, BKB YOU ARE THE MAN!!!


Your getting close to getting some MDs yourself with those kind words bro!!!! I was happy to hear the smell wasnt you stepping in dog shit....LOL Have a good nite fellas! I got a Dentist appointment tomorrow and I fucking hate the dentist but gotta go!

Peace

BKB


----------



## greenpower000 (Aug 3, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Your getting close to getting some MDs yourself with those kind words bro!!!! I was happy to hear the smell wasnt you stepping in dog shit....LOL Have a good nite fellas! I got a Dentist appointment tomorrow and I fucking hate the dentist but gotta go!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB



Good Luck at the dentist ! I hate those fuckers tooo.


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 3, 2011)

Well its official for me.....NO MORE MONSTERS!!! I just got back today from a 3 hour session getting FOUR cavities filled with the Dentist. Jeez I got a headache!....My whole face looks like I had a Face Stroke and everything is NUMMmmmBBbB from my mouth to my forehead. I tried having a smoke and had to hold my lips together to take a puff. Yeah I am FUCKED. So I still have 2 more schedule Drilling Sessions left to go starting on Aug 17. 

"Fuck YOU MONSTER" I drank about 3 of these a day for the last year. I dont know why but I felt I needed them to get through the day. Plus they taste delicious to me. Well I got 10 total cavities in one year and the last cavity I had before this visit was in 2000 when I had 1 back then. So the Monsters did my teeth in....I am done with them. I take care of my teeth and the Dentist said "Yes your teeth are clean but the sugar eats away regradless and those drink are nothing but sugar" Thats it I am finished, now I need to quit smoking cigs! Those are killing me!



Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Aug 3, 2011)

thats a real nice can!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 3, 2011)

Dude I drink an assault monster every morning when I wake up lol That's my morning caffeine since I don't drink coffee. I get them 3 for $5 at the corner store!! Don't give up man!!


----------



## alotaball (Aug 3, 2011)

Dubbz I do the same thing.. I drink either a coke or lemonade Rockstar every morning .. horrible habit.. 

I told myself I would quit because its so exspensive.. I swear to you the next day my wife brought home 50 of em.. she found a local grocery store that has em for 99 cents .. AHHHH lol im an addict


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 3, 2011)

I wish I could find monsters for that cheap!! I have 5 of them in my fridge right now. 3 Assault and 2 Mixxxd  Love'um...


----------



## fabfun (Aug 3, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Well its official for me.....NO MORE MONSTERS!!! I just got back today from a 3 hour session getting FOUR cavities filled with the Dentist. Jeez I got a headache!....My whole face looks like I had a Face Stroke and everything is NUMMmmmBBbB from my mouth to my forehead. I tried having a smoke and had to hold my lips together to take a puff. Yeah I am FUCKED. So I still have 2 more schedule Drilling Sessions left to go starting on Aug 17.
> 
> "Fuck YOU MONSTER" I drank about 3 of these a day for the last year. I dont know why but I felt I needed them to get through the day. Plus they taste delicious to me. Well I got 10 total cavities in one year and the last cavity I had before this visit was in 2000 when I had 1 back then. So the Monsters did my teeth in....I am done with them. I take care of my teeth and the Dentist said "Yes your teeth are clean but the sugar eats away regradless and those drink are nothing but sugar" Thats it I am finished, now I need to quit smoking cigs! Those are killing me!
> 
> ...


i just drink a big cup of cowboy coffee and im ready to get the day started 
fuck a energy drink 
dont drool on the joint
and hope u feel better in am
and just drink some coofee then 
but let it cool off or may hurt like hell


----------



## fabfun (Aug 3, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Well its official for me.....NO MORE MONSTERS!!! I just got back today from a 3 hour session getting FOUR cavities filled with the Dentist. Jeez I got a headache!....My whole face looks like I had a Face Stroke and everything is NUMMmmmBBbB from my mouth to my forehead. I tried having a smoke and had to hold my lips together to take a puff. Yeah I am FUCKED. So I still have 2 more schedule Drilling Sessions left to go starting on Aug 17.
> 
> "Fuck YOU MONSTER" I drank about 3 of these a day for the last year. I dont know why but I felt I needed them to get through the day. Plus they taste delicious to me. Well I got 10 total cavities in one year and the last cavity I had before this visit was in 2000 when I had 1 back then. So the Monsters did my teeth in....I am done with them. I take care of my teeth and the Dentist said "Yes your teeth are clean but the sugar eats away regradless and those drink are nothing but sugar" Thats it I am finished, now I need to quit smoking cigs! Those are killing me!
> 
> ...



but i would bite a hole in that can just to get to that monster


----------



## fabfun (Aug 3, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> I wish I could find monsters for that cheap!! I have 5 of them in my fridge right now. 3 Assault and 2 Mixxxd  Love'um...


me i just have 7 bud limes left and 2 pounds of maxwell house


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 4, 2011)

Im telling you those Monsters will eat through your teeth!!! But I am older so maybe thats why it ate through my teeth so quickly. I just woke up from my coma! I was knocked the fuck out and its after 3 am here and I have to be at work in a couple of hours, I guess I will need some Dunkin Donuts Coffee to start my day instead of Monster!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Aug 4, 2011)

Dude! Dunkin dounuts coffee is truely fukin bomb! No joke!i love it!!!!lmao my gf bitches cuz it 13$ alil bag here at our store! Its worth it to me! No sugar in the coffee tho eh?!! Lol bk~try xenergy.its pronounced w/a z. Its the ufc drink,but its sugar free,no caal. And worx wayyy effin better. Lots of flavors too! xeince i think its called.


----------



## greenpower000 (Aug 4, 2011)

5 Hr energy fo rtha win !!! .... lol

Those allways do it for me! the extra strength ones that is.


----------



## mugan (Aug 4, 2011)

lolz nice to see there is people with teeth bad as mine, i was like fam with my dentist ( luv hate relationship)


----------



## fabfun (Aug 5, 2011)

shit my dentist loved me till i ran out of money 
need him to show me so more love soon


----------



## fabfun (Aug 5, 2011)

maybe i should just get some monster resistant dentures then i can be wound up all time
btw never even tried monster
hows it taste
can i add shots to it


----------



## mugan (Aug 5, 2011)

you can do what lil wayne does and get some grilzz, . monster is good but i had to quit cuz i have a history of diabetes in the fam can't fuk around with 400mg of sugar, i used to mix it with gray goose( << also known as crunk juice) and drink it while smoking a blunt...... lets just say am a lot less crazy now (reformed ) hahaha vut it will fuck ya teeth up tho


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah gave me a mouth full of problems...I am paying for it but I havent had any since my dentist visit. I noticed I have headaches from not drinking one in the morning!

Well I did a res change on my Power Skunk, I think she had a little too much "N" in her cause her green seemed alittle too dark now and I probably over fed her. I think I caught early enough to where she will be fine, but I have to keep an eye out on her. This is what I like about Hydro, you can really manage what goes in and out of your plant at anytime. I will post pics of her in a little. My norhtern Skunk is getting nice and dense and smells insane. Its going to be great!!! I will post pics later on. Hope you all have a great weekend. Be safe!

Peace

BKB


----------



## fabfun (Aug 5, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Yeah gave me a mouth full of problems...I am paying for it but I havent had any since my dentist visit. I noticed I have headaches from not drinking one in the morning!
> 
> Well I did a res change on my Power Skunk, I think she had a little too much "N" in her cause her green seemed alittle too dark now and I probably over fed her. I think I caught early enough to where she will be fine, but I have to keep an eye out on her. This is what I like about Hydro, you can really manage what goes in and out of your plant at anytime. I will post pics of her in a little. My norhtern Skunk is getting nice and dense and smells insane. Its going to be great!!! I will post pics later on. Hope you all have a great weekend. Be safe!
> 
> ...


u having monster withdraws ? look forward to those pics


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 5, 2011)

Here are some pics...

*Northern Skunk (Flowering Day 4*




Here is a classic example of too much "N" in a plant. I probably made a mistake when feeding her last and gave her too much "N". You can tell cause she is a little too dark of green so I did a res change today with a no "N" and a light feeding of "K" with some micro and some perioxide. I think she will be just fine now that I cut the "N" out. Her roots are not the perfectly white but they look decent. I really think its the nutes that stain my roots. I am using Fox Farm nutes on this plant. I had just enough to finish one plant! Other than too much "N" she looks great and starting to flex alittle frost. I am excited about this one! 

*Power Skunk (Flowering Day 22)*



I will learn to pay more attention when feeding...LOL

Hope you all enjoy!

Peace

BKB


----------



## fabfun (Aug 5, 2011)

looks awesome bkb what size pump and airstone u using


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 6, 2011)

I dont know what the size my pump is, I got it from a fish store for 10.00 it has two ports. I have 2 air stones in there one is 4" and the other is a plastic one with tiny holes that create bubbles. I didnt pay attention to what the pump size is cause I went for price. I never really got the proper stuff to grow in Hydro, just tried to use basic stuff like starting them in Foldgers Coffee Containers. After I am done with this grow I am going to have a legit DWC grow set up with all the proper equipment. I dont check PPMs or Res Temps but I will for the next one. I just wanted to se if I could grow in bubbles and I think I am ready to go with a full time dwc grow. I am looking forward to itm although I prefer smoking stuff grown in dirt but Hydro has its advantages as well. It the ever so long debate of Soil vs Hydro.

I am going to bed now, I am dead tired. Have a good night all.

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 6, 2011)

BKB i think you read your plants better than any ppm ph meter could. if you havent been checking you are very connected to the plants. i think its better to listen to your plants than some nute companys feed chart. with you its all about the love, with them it all about a buck... jmo
great gardening skills bro!!!...

edit i put ph in the first sentance. that was wrong... no one can read/feel ph without meter n its key to nute uptake. feeding yes ph no...


----------



## alotaball (Aug 6, 2011)

4tatude.. I agree with feeding by feel.. its far better then a chart.. but as for knowing ppm and ph.... do not agree at all.. you can get lucky.. maybe your water is in the proper ph range by luck.. but there is no way to FEEL for ph.. and when it goes wrong.. it does not matter how much you feel your plant needs... whatever nute. Because it wont be available if your ph is out of range.


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 6, 2011)

alotaball said:


> 4tatude.. I agree with feeding by feel.. its far better then a chart.. but as for knowing ppm and ph.... do not agree at all.. you can get lucky.. maybe your water is in the proper ph range by luck.. but there is no way to FEEL for ph.. and when it goes wrong.. it does not matter how much you feel your plant needs... whatever nute. Because it wont be available if your ph is out of range.


very true alotaball, the ph is key.. even tho i do check ph n ppms regular i feed with what i think the plant tells me it needs not what the charts say. dont get me wrong,the charts are a good base to go off of but if you are tuned into your grow you know which way to tweek things for that particular plant/grow.


----------



## alotaball (Aug 6, 2011)

I get you 4tatude.. I completely agree with that part bro.. .you can tell personally with some experience what your girls need... way better then some generic chart.. plus they always advise more then you need imo because they prob want to sell more lol


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow mann.. that northern skunk is impressive.. LOVE it!


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 6, 2011)

I understood you 4T have you been sampling that SD lately???? LOL 

Alot, hows the lady doing...any additions to the fam yet??? Good Luck bro!!!

I do check pH always I just dont do PPM for how much nutes and I dont have res temps. My pH testing kit is one from a pet store with the drop tester. I pH water for soil grows too so I am pretty good with pH. I would love to have one of those nice digital meters but I dont have that kind of money. Less is always better IMO! 

@chb Thanks!!!
Peace

BKB


----------



## alotaball (Aug 6, 2011)

ya in soil you have some buffers that help as well.. but you can get a OK digi meter for less then 20 bucks. .. PPM isnt as important to me as ph.. ..you can tell visually if your girls are underfed or overfed but.. as for the ph .. no way to tell 

BKB.. no baby yet.. anyday now.. she was having contractions for a couple hours the other night but then they stopped so we will see .. im thinking sometime this week... . Man its gonna be hard having a daughter and teaching her not to talk to guys like me when she grows up lol...My 3 year old is all excited.. keeps saying he cant wait to take his sister to the park lol.. Phucking kids!

BTW .. you shyt is looking great... save me a sample.. I wanna try it on my next trip south.. ill bring ya something too


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Bro youre plants look 10X better than anything I can put out, I grow something, you run a round two, and put my original to shame.

Youre ladies are gorgeous and they smell insane, and I just want to eat them and smoke them all


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 6, 2011)

alotaball said:


> ya in soil you have some buffers that help as well.. but you can get a OK digi meter for less then 20 bucks. .. PPM isnt as important to me as ph.. ..you can tell visually if your girls are underfed or overfed but.. as for the ph .. no way to tell
> 
> BKB.. no baby yet.. anyday now.. she was having contractions for a couple hours the other night but then they stopped so we will see .. im thinking sometime this week... . Man its gonna be hard having a daughter and teaching her not to talk to guys like me when she grows up lol...My 3 year old is all excited.. keeps saying he cant wait to take his sister to the park lol.. Phucking kids!
> 
> BTW .. you shyt is looking great... save me a sample.. I wanna try it on my next trip south.. ill bring ya something too


For sure bro, just let me know when your coming in advance!!! 


billcollector99 said:


> Bro youre plants look 10X better than anything I can put out, I grow something, you run a round two, and put my original to shame.
> 
> Youre ladies are gorgeous and they smell insane, and I just want to eat them and smoke them all


I dont know about that...you must be really high!!!! Did you go on the fishing trip Friday? Hey do you have any clones you wanna trade for a Northern Lights x Big Bud?
*Hope your having a good weekend.*
EDIT"NOW I KNOW WHY YOU SAID THAT AFTER LOOKING AT YOUR THREAD AND SEEING THAT PURPLE CHEESE!!!" LOL Damn bro that is so DANK SHIT!!! Shit in a great way!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## mugan (Aug 7, 2011)

yo BKB are you really not growing any more till winter ? hehe . if so do you still got momys going? and how long do you keep em for. ?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 7, 2011)

i could smell them skunks they smelled great 

color of power is so strong

nice work nice shots

true


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 7, 2011)

mugan said:


> yo BKB are you really not growing any more till winter ? hehe . if so do you still got momys going? and how long do you keep em for. ?


 Nope I am shutting down....no moms or nothing, going to start fresh come early November!!!


Dwezelitsame said:


> i could smell them skunks they smelled great
> 
> color of power is so strong
> 
> ...


Thanks for stopping in D, much respect to you and your words of wisdom!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## alotaball (Aug 7, 2011)

too hot ???


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 7, 2011)

BKB thought you would like this one, day 64

View attachment 1725917


----------



## alotaball (Aug 7, 2011)

Strain 4tatude? looks bitchin!


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 7, 2011)

alotaball said:


> Strain 4tatude? looks bitchin!


sour diesel, just did pic update, check it out. in signature...


----------



## alotaball (Aug 7, 2011)

sweet ill check it out.. +rep for the one above


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 8, 2011)

very nice shot *4* whos S D is that


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 8, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> very nice shot *4* whos S D is that


dwezel, its a mystery strain lol it came with a batch of GDP clones i got. looked almost same as clone but difference was apparent pritty much right away. i think i scored, sometimes mistakes are ment to be  whaetever breeder did it up they did good, its a easy grow n good producer. typical kick your ass sd high. no complaints.


----------



## alotaball (Aug 8, 2011)

isnt it funny 4tatude.. sometimes the best strains end up being a mistake or a cross or something you didnt expect... the names really dont mean crap.. its all about finding a strain and pheno that thrives in your specific setup ..

imo atleast


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 8, 2011)

4tatude said:


> BKB thought you would like this one, day 64
> 
> View attachment 1725917


Can I stake my claim on a few of those choice nuggies?


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 8, 2011)

*4T's Sour D....getting pimped by Capt. Caveman*

Very impressed and thrilled to have a beautiful plant like that on my thread!!!

Honored

Peace

BKB

*PS: I stripped down my hooker...Northern Skunk....pics coming!*


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 8, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> *4T's Sour D....getting pimped by Capt. Caveman*
> 
> Very impressed and thrilled to have a beautiful plant like that on my thread!!!
> 
> ...


already? how many days?


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 8, 2011)

Quick pics from today....hope you enjoy!

*Herojuana OG (Flowering Day 5* She still has time to go, I am thinking 11 weeks total. Finally getting dense and smells of Rotten Ajax Powder Soap....




*Northern Skunk (Flowering Day 51)* I stripped down this hooker....this is how she will finish. Molasses is kicking in gear, she is yellowing, flushed her complelty and added Clearx. I like my buds clear of nutes!!! I am going to drown her too. She smells so sweet with a pungent musk with a mist of fuel!!! Strange but thats the best explanation IMO. I removed some of the lower fan leaves and upper leaves giving her some air ways. Temps at night have been around 62F dont want her getting and PM. She has been clean all grow except when I screwed her with a little burn.



Peace all, I have been smoke free of bud for exactly 35 days, I might soon be clean! I am hoping soon!!! Need to focus on work.

BKB


----------



## fabfun (Aug 8, 2011)

looking sweet bro 
u got that off cfls ?


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 8, 2011)

fabfun said:


> looking sweet bro
> u got that off cfls ?


Started flowering her under 600watts HPS then it got hot so I down graded to 400watt HPS and I got a couple of CFLs in there as long as the heat is down. After I shut down I will upgrade back up to maybe two 600Watts when I move out. Thats when I am going to enjoy great growing....Season 2 for me coming in Nov!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 8, 2011)

BKB i want to look at those again, brb gotaget a bib n paper towels, the old lady did floors this w/e n im drooling all over the place )) verrry nice job my friend!!!!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm loving how that skunk has turned out BKB. Impressive buds my friend. +rep


----------



## fabfun (Aug 9, 2011)

it is impressive


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 10, 2011)

nice work bkb 

smoke free thirty sumtin days 
i salute you 

you doung a great job on plants 
and also i respect your will power 

stay strong bro
1Luv


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 10, 2011)

Need a job D and I gotta do what I gotta do!!!

Thanks for the encouragement!!! Up early today looking for a new job. I am also going to buy a home urine test at the local smoke shop. So I am going to test myself today. 

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 10, 2011)

Good luck BKB!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Aug 10, 2011)

Damn bkb! I guess im way behind!i missed u stopped smoking! Fukn a bro! Good job! My ridin partner quit to get a job&never started again! Much props to bro!!!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 10, 2011)

lucktoyoubro


----------



## fabfun (Aug 10, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Need a job D and I gotta do what I gotta do!!!
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement!!! Up early today looking for a new job. I am also going to buy a home urine test at the local smoke shop. So I am going to test myself today.
> 
> ...


if u been clean for 35 days im sure u are good to go good luck with job search


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 10, 2011)

ive bought a couple of those test at wallmart bkb, i can piss clean in 30 days. had to do it a few times, makes me sweat bullets. glad i dont have to worry bout that bs anymore 
good luck on the job search bro...


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 10, 2011)

I checked in Walmart and couldnt find them....Where are they exactly? I prolly should of asked a worker there, what a dumbass I am.....LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Aug 10, 2011)

a head shop should have them for sure. ive also seen them at walgreens&cvs.if you have those down there!lol


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 10, 2011)

I had to take a piss test for probation yearsssssssss ago and I found Ready-Clean (Detoxify) at a pipe and tobacco shop for $30. This stuff worked wonders... I smoked the night before, and every day leading up to the piss test lol, I passed with flying colors. Highly recommended.


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 10, 2011)

Went to CVS across the street from my house and I purchased the MJ Drug test and I am still "POSITIVE" after 36 days of bud-free!!! Fuck I cant be dropping $20 on these test and them coming up positive. So I will wait till I hit 45 days....I need to get clean already, its starting to piss me off.... I actually took pics of the test I will post later, just dont feel like it right now. Damn I thought for sure I was clean! I wonder if handling bud when doing plant work will keep me positive? Anyone??

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 10, 2011)

wouldnt doubt it bkb, absorbed through the shin. may be just enough to fail. wear latex gloves. luck bro...


----------



## mugan (Aug 11, 2011)

drink water and bleack BKB  ahahahaha. no but for real don't .jk . you should try those cleaners they sell at the tobacco shops


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Aug 11, 2011)

when i got in trouble few yes back,it took 45 days before i tested clean bkb.that was probation. my gf just used the synthetic urine bro.it worked fine.


----------



## fabfun (Aug 11, 2011)

mugan said:


> drink water and bleack BKB  ahahahaha. no but for real don't .jk . you should try those cleaners they sell at the tobacco shops



thats what they use in prison to try to clean out but doesnt work


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 11, 2011)

Quick update on a few things....

*#1...My FAILED piss test! Oh well....*



*#2 Stud of Porn....Purple Kush (Male)*
I got this male plant from a friend and I am going to collect pollen off this dude and cross it with my Power Skunk. So the cross will be *Power Skunk(F) x Purple Kush (M).* So I guess the name will be something like *Power Purple Kush*??? Any names in mind????



*#3 My Mini-Hero-Harvest...Day 62!* I chopped all the lower branches off my Hero. I cant believe who much bud is on the lower branches. They dont come close to what I still havent harvested of her. That is how large this bitch is!!! All her main tops and "The Main Cola" are still going. I am going to let them go alittle longer....maybe till Day 70 of Flowering! I think its very safe for me to say this is going to be my largest harvest EVER since I started Growing on Sept. 13th!!!! What a way to close out my 1st year of growing! I am proud of my 1st growing year and will forever cherrish the shit out of it!!!! I started growing because of my mom and I know she is guiding me in growing!!!! 



*I LOVE YOU MOM!!!*

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Aug 11, 2011)

yep! it says ur pregnant bk!!! wtf!! lmao! ur buds rock bro!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 11, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> yep! it says ur pregnant bk!!! wtf!! lmao! ur buds rock bro!


haha good one


----------



## fabfun (Aug 11, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Quick update on a few things....
> 
> *#1...My FAILED piss test! Oh well....*
> 
> ...



i got a update too i passed my drug test rolled a blunt and it passed the taste test and the highness test


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 11, 2011)

Maybe when I pass my drug test I will do the same!!! Especially when I make a trip up North!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Aug 11, 2011)

come ooooon buddy! i sure hope it worx out right bkb!!! today was the 1st day i had to start tying branches.....up! lmao


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 11, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> come ooooon buddy! i sure hope it worx out right bkb!!! today was the 1st day i had to start tying branches.....up! lmao


I am sure there will be many more that you have to tie!!!!!! What plant is that in your new avatar?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Aug 11, 2011)

that was the pineapple thai top that doesnt exsist anymore! some thing about it,..... its my phone screen aswell.


----------



## fabfun (Aug 11, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Maybe when I pass my drug test I will do the same!!! Especially when I make a trip up North!!!!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


when i was foreman at a cabinet shop i would go up to new hires and say u do know we drug test ( we didnt) they would get scared look on face
then i would say hey meet me out back at lunch and we will test your bag out if u smoke bullshit weed i will fire u haha worked everytime to shake them up then they would realze they worked at a cool place


----------



## fabfun (Aug 11, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> that was the pineapple thai top that doesnt exsist anymore! some thing about it,..... its my phone screen aswell.



got any bud shots of harvest of it


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Aug 11, 2011)

i broke it trying to super crop her;but i stupid cropped her instead! i did that to my domina last grow to! but shes still going rt now!(the thai) rt at 4 wks on a 10/11 wk strain.


----------



## fabfun (Aug 11, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> i broke it trying to super crop her;but i stupid cropped her instead! i did that to my domina last grow to! but shes still going rt now!(the thai) rt at 4 wks on a 10/11 wk strain.


u sure u werent trying to stupor top her when wasted


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Aug 11, 2011)

i just dont get the feel of it or something.it wont happen 3 times! i promise.ill never even consider trying again!!! lol


----------



## fabfun (Aug 11, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> i just dont get the feel of it or something.it wont happen 3 times! i promise.ill never even consider trying again!!! lol


well what seems to be problem and sorry it is taking me a few to post busy cleaning whole house and shit got karmas and her kid coming over for the weekend we got a suspended forest rope bridge guided tour to go to and a botanical gardens and butterfly house to go to then we will go to beach
but im really more worried about impressing her daughter


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Aug 11, 2011)

just be nice.kids will pick up on you trying to hard. kids imaginations still work~they see right thru us adults sometimes!! lmao


----------



## fabfun (Aug 11, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> just be nice.kids will pick up on you trying to hard. kids imaginations still work~they see right thru us adults sometimes!! lmao


naw her mom planned we do stuff together 
im nervous as hell
broke down and even broke my beer fast and grabbed me a 6 pack tonite so i can calm down and clean


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 11, 2011)

you wont be able to harvest the pollen in time to pollinate the power skunk... it takes up to 6 weeks for seeds to full form, and it is gonna take at least 3 weeks for the male to drop pollen. The PS will be almost done by then


----------



## fabfun (Aug 11, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> you wont be able to harvest the pollen in time to pollinate the power skunk... it takes up to 6 weeks for seeds to full form, and it is gonna take at least 3 weeks for the male to drop pollen. The PS will be almost done by then


could be 
im just concerned about me being able to pollinate in a day or so


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 11, 2011)

fabfun said:


> could be
> im just concerned about me being able to pollinate in a day or so


That comment was directed towards the OP


----------



## fabfun (Aug 11, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> That comment was directed towards the OP


i know
we bs like that here 
what u said sounded right and waiting to see kmks reply


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 11, 2011)

fabfun said:


> i know
> we bs like that here
> what u said sounded right and waiting to see kmks reply


his reply as to what?


----------



## fabfun (Aug 11, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> his reply as to what?


of how he planned to make that work


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 12, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> his reply as to what?


So even if I got pollen from you I cant get seeds on the PS?

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 12, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> So even if I got pollen from you I cant get seeds on the PS?
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


I thnk it is too late, the PS is max a 50 day flowering strain.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 12, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I thnk it is too late, the PS is max a 50 day flowering strain.


With 7 weeks of flower, she would need to be pollinated in like week 2 to make sure you get fully developed seeds.


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 13, 2011)

FUCK!!!!

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 13, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> FUCK!!!!
> 
> The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


 Im gonna buy more dont trip !!!

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/pick-and-mix-flying-dutchmen-power-skunk-feminized/prod_1958.html

I tried to call you like 10 times yesterday....


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 13, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Im gonna buy more dont trip !!!
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/pick-and-mix-flying-dutchmen-power-skunk-feminized/prod_1958.html
> 
> I tried to call you like 10 times yesterday....


Well cool cause I am getting some of those and others I want....I might run a skunk line!!! STANK SHIT!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## alotaball (Aug 13, 2011)

freeze the pollen for your next go around


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 13, 2011)

*Northern Skunk (Flowering Day 56)*

She has been flushed 2 weeks ago and also had ClearX in her and a Molasses Flush. Today I flushed her again with plain water. She is almost done and I am proud of this one. I also figured out better ways to use my camera. Hope you enjoy the pics:

View attachment 1734326View attachment 1734317View attachment 1734329View attachment 1734324View attachment 1734323View attachment 1734319View attachment 1734318View attachment 1734325View attachment 1734330View attachment 1734320

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Aug 13, 2011)

thats fukn amazing....dddddude!!! wow bkb! fukn rt on! those pics kik ass to!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 13, 2011)

nice job bro


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 13, 2011)

BKB i see the snow bunny has been visiting your house too


----------



## fabfun (Aug 14, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> *Northern Skunk (Flowering Day 56)*
> 
> She has been flushed 2 weeks ago and also had ClearX in her and a Molasses Flush. Today I flushed her again with plain water. She is almost done and I am proud of this one. I also figured out better ways to use my camera. Hope you enjoy the pics:
> 
> ...


you got skillz 
looks super 
awesome job


----------



## coonword (Aug 14, 2011)

yoo bkb just wondering what kind of bulb do you use? i just bought a nice hortilux super hps


----------



## fabfun (Aug 14, 2011)

coonword said:


> yoo bkb just wondering what kind of bulb do you use? i just bought a nice hortilux super hps


how many watts and how many plants 
got a grow thread?
i need plant porn fix
help a brother out


----------



## coonword (Aug 15, 2011)

sorry bro i dont have a journal currently i have two rooms one veg with 12 moms in soil a aero veg unit with 19 60 clones 3 systems of 18 in my flower room latly i have been busy as hell...just picked up a 1000w hortilux super hps reason i bought it because i bought a 1000w off the internet and i believe the bulb is very poor quality i bought the hortilux in hopes of denser buds


----------



## coonword (Aug 15, 2011)

afrodite mom the smell is nothing i can describe soo fruity and soda like...i love this plant but i only got 1 oz off her and i know i can do better im blaming it on my light at the moment


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 15, 2011)

400 watt HPS light.....no brand name or anything like that. I am going to buy a new light for my next grow, just havent figured out what....Afro looks dope bro, I got a Afro bean as a freebie from Attitude!

Peace

BKB


----------



## coonword (Aug 15, 2011)

deff grow it out!!! so far my kandy kush and my afrodite have been my favorite! everyone that tried it also has nothing but good things to say and i cant find documented grows of afrodite to save my life lol


----------



## Illumination (Aug 15, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> 400 watt HPS light.....no brand name or anything like that. I am going to buy a new light for my next grow, just havent figured out what....Afro looks dope bro, I got a Afro bean as a freebie from Attitude!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


cmh bro...for reals

Namaste'


----------



## fabfun (Aug 15, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> 400 watt HPS light.....no brand name or anything like that. I am going to buy a new light for my next grow, just havent figured out what....Afro looks dope bro, I got a Afro bean as a freebie from Attitude!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


well check into the cmh like lummie said here him saying they are great all the time

just finish this one or if u got funds now look into it 
but im sure if u ask lum he can tell u all u need to know


----------



## fabfun (Aug 15, 2011)

Illumination said:


> cmh bro...for reals
> 
> Namaste'


where do u buy yours?
got a favorite place?


----------



## Illumination (Aug 15, 2011)

http://www.lightingsupply.com/CDM400S51-HOR-4K-ALTO.aspx


----------



## fabfun (Aug 15, 2011)

Illumination said:


> http://www.lightingsupply.com/CDM400S51-HOR-4K-ALTO.aspx



damn thats a great price 
am i correct u use these through whole grow 
i might have to make me a order
thanks really


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 16, 2011)

Illumination said:


> http://www.lightingsupply.com/CDM400S51-HOR-4K-ALTO.aspx


What about a ballast for that...you got a link? Damn Lumi I enjoy you popping in bro....

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 16, 2011)

Part II of Herijuana OG Harvest....these are all her tops and main cola. They are large beautiful buds! The 1st harvest of this plant dried at 47.3 grams. I am hoping that I can clear 1/4 lbs....It will be my largest harvest and 2nd DWC grow that I finished.



Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Aug 16, 2011)

do you jar cure bkb? i mean,i know you do the drowning techn. but then do you put to jars?or.....


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 16, 2011)

I dry them 1st but not to where the branches snap and then I cure in jars burping every so often.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Aug 16, 2011)

yah me to.but i suck at it.idk why.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 17, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Part II of Herijuana OG Harvest....these are all her tops and main cola. They are large beautiful buds! The 1st harvest of this plant dried at 47.3 grams. I am hoping that I can clear 1/4 lbs....It will be my largest harvest and 2nd DWC grow that I finished.
> 
> View attachment 1739513View attachment 1739501View attachment 1739512
> 
> ...


Just thought you should know, I am fucking baked right now!!


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 17, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Just thought you should know, I am fucking baked right now!!


that harvest deserves a good baking bc lol you up kinda late for a working man  great job...


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 17, 2011)

BC99 was the 1st person to smoke my Herijuana OG....I still havent smoked it and I am clean finally. I am going to take a test and start blazing trees after that till Labor Day Weekend. Wooohooooo!!

I will be the 1st to smoke my Northern Skunk.....Thats going to be my 1st smoke since being clean for 43 days now!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 17, 2011)

Good choice getting dirty on the NS first! That's probably the shit I would get dirty with too lol

The hero stuff looks amazing as well BKB...


----------



## Illumination (Aug 17, 2011)

http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTGSupply-400-watt-High-Pressure-Sodium-Grow-Light.asp


Wassup lil bro? Miss ya my man!!

Namaste


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 17, 2011)

Illumination said:


> http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTGSupply-400-watt-High-Pressure-Sodium-Grow-Light.asp
> 
> 
> Wassup lil bro? Miss ya my man!!
> ...


Chilling Bro!!!! So I can just get a CMH bulb and these ballast and it will work?


----------



## Illumination (Aug 17, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Chilling Bro!!!! So I can just get a CMH bulb and these ballast and it will work?



yes

Namaste'


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 19, 2011)

shit be lookin mighty correct there bro


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 19, 2011)

wheres the NS pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 20, 2011)

View attachment 1743972
BKB here is 76 days, she is finished...


----------



## fabfun (Aug 20, 2011)

4tatude said:


> View attachment 1743972
> BKB here is 76 days, she is finished...


what strain is that 
is it normally purple or did u drop temp to force it?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Aug 20, 2011)

4tatude said:


> View attachment 1743972
> BKB here is 76 days, she is finished...


my god man! even the leaves look effin bomb!lol way to grow!


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 20, 2011)

fabfun said:


> what strain is that
> is it normally purple or did u drop temp to force it?


this is sour diesel, not normally this dark but the temps have been in my favor latley. lots of green too but some really good purple. ive a real purple diesel ill run in the future. just posted harvest pics in journal.


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 21, 2011)

niiice harvest pics man!! they look amazing! very very chunky!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 21, 2011)

dam thats nice 4tatude whos sour di is that 
you must have froze her balls off or is that her natural color


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 21, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> dam thats nice 4tatude whos sour di is that
> you must have froze her balls off or is that her natural color


dwez its a mystery strain of sd, came in with a run of GDP. she normally finishes green with just a hint of color, ive been lucky with night temps @ 55. sure did a job on these ladies. me i love it...
BKB not trying to jack your thread bro


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 21, 2011)

thats a killer looking purple 4tatude


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 21, 2011)

thanks- very interesting


----------



## mugan (Aug 23, 2011)

Dweze ur avy is hypnotizing , i can't stop looking


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Aug 23, 2011)

none of us can.


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 23, 2011)

its like the energizer bunny it just keeps going n going n going


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 4, 2011)

What's up BKB! Just checkin in on you seeing how that job search is working out. Hope all is well bro. Take it easy.


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 8, 2011)

WTF BKB you need to punch in once n a while so we know your still kikkin


----------



## fabfun (Sep 8, 2011)

4tatude said:


> WTF BKB you need to punch in once n a while so we know your still kikkin


i know i just came here hoping he had posted 
hey bkb where are you hope u are ok


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 9, 2011)

He is doing fine, having internet issues i believe. Plus we had a major power outage for about 12 hours yesterday.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 9, 2011)

Glad to hear he's good man, thanks. Hopefully that power outage didn't fuck you guys up too bad...


----------



## fabfun (Sep 9, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> He is doing fine, having internet issues i believe. Plus we had a major power outage for about 12 hours yesterday.


heard evo alex say that about power brown out hope
hope grows dont have issues for other cuase of it 
thanks for letting us know bkb is ok 
wonder if thats why i havent seen kmk on lately


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey BKB, what's up dude? I see you are still growing your trees. Your OG looks soooo good I would not be able to wait to smoke that. However, taking care of business comes 1st. I'm all settled in my new house and got a little grow going. I'm growing two MamaDude seeds and 1 Blue Mystic. I can't wait to smoke my own weed instead of this shit I'm buying on the streets I know when you do smoke again you are going straight to the moon I'll post some pics of the MamaDude plants so you can see how they are growing.


----------



## mugan (Sep 13, 2011)

i remembe rhe said he wasn't gonna grow till winter or something, maybe its break time


----------



## bekindbud (Sep 24, 2011)

Well break time is officially over now.....I had a major CPU crash plus some virus. I am starting my winter grow and thinking about doing a new journal or maybe I will keep this one going. The following strains I am growing are: Bubba, MD(Sour Diesel x Blueberry) and Early Skunk. I will be running a RDWC set up and its going to be sweet! I will be back after the weekend. I had a nice break and now I am focused and ready to rock out some serious bud!

Peace All

BKB


----------



## mugan (Sep 24, 2011)

kewl, welcome back BKB, if you start one let me know,


----------



## greenpower000 (Sep 25, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Well break time is officially over now.....I had a major CPU crash plus some virus. I am starting my winter grow and thinking about doing a new journal or maybe I will keep this one going. The following strains I am growing are: Bubba, MD(Sour Diesel x Blueberry) and Early Skunk. I will be running a RDWC set up and its going to be sweet! I will be back after the weekend. I had a nice break and now I am focused and ready to rock out some serious bud!
> 
> Peace All
> 
> BKB



Welcome back !
I'm Back Myself !
https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/469721-530-watt-cfl-grow-bag.html


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 25, 2011)

..........


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome back BKB 

Looking forward to the winter grow. 

Did you end up smoking the skunk? How is it?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 25, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Welcome back BKB
> 
> Looking forward to the winter grow.
> 
> Did you end up smoking the skunk? How is it?


Heavy!!! pretty potent too!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah bkb! Lookin forward to those pix u said u were gonna send!hahahaha lookn forward to the whole grow.


----------



## hazorazo (Sep 26, 2011)

BKB is back! Good shit, man! Cannot wait to see what you have in store for us!


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 1, 2011)

BKB is back in the fuckin housee!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 7, 2011)

has any one seen BKB his pic is on my milk carton as missing LOL

BKB PHONE HOME


----------



## mugan (Oct 9, 2011)

Have we lost BKB again, maybe he has been on a few month constant LCD trip. or not


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 16, 2011)

Is anyone out there???? Hello????.......IM BACK!!!!!!!!!

Sorry for leaving you all hanging like that but I had a lot of personal business to take care of. I am growing and got some seedlings going. I am doing a all DWC grow for the winter. I will update my thread and start my new grow. I dont know if I am going to start a new one or just continue with this one. 

The strains I have going right now are: Early Skunk, Bubba, MD and Cougar Kush. I might go pick up a Platinum Bubba today or tomorrow. 

Once again sorry about disappearing on you all! I hope all is well with everyone. I think this break I had from growing was good, gave me a chance to clear my mind and take care of shit. 

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 16, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Is anyone out there???? Hello????.......IM BACK!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry for leaving you all hanging like that but I had a lot of personal business to take care of. I am growing and got some seedlings going. I am doing a all DWC grow for the winter. I will update my thread and start my new grow. I dont know if I am going to start a new one or just continue with this one.
> 
> ...


Glad to see you back!!


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 16, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Glad to see you back!!


I took the buds off the branch and weighed it at 4.3 grams.....Not sure if your tracking the weight of your Chemband. Its some bombass smoke bro!


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 16, 2011)

been sitting in the shadows smokin on this doobie while you were out n about lol, ill pull up my chair n pay attention now that there is something going on. been kinda nice sitting here, kinda quiet like ya know? a bit of quiet time is needed once n a while, kinda gives us a chance to see the direction we need to go. glad to see ya back n hope the personal worked out for ya. now that we got all the niceties outa the way , get your ass busy n GROW SOMETHING!!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 16, 2011)

4tatude said:


> been sitting in the shadows smokin on this doobie while you were out n about lol, ill pull up my chair n pay attention now that there is something going on. been kinda nice sitting here, kinda quiet like ya know? a bit of quiet time is needed once n a while, kinda gives us a chance to see the direction we need to go. glad to see ya back n hope the personal worked out for ya. now that we got all the niceties outa the way , get your ass busy n GROW SOMETHING!!!!


Yeah I was stressed alittle but got my shit straight now......thanks for coming by bro, I will post pics of my coffee can grow....


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 16, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Yeah I was stressed alittle but got my shit straight now......thanks for coming by bro, I will post pics of my coffee can grow....


Lets see that Cougar huh.

Meow. and I thought you were allergic to pussy.


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 16, 2011)

I am only allergic to PUSSY CATS!!! LOL 

Here is my winter *DWC Foldger Coffee Grow*!!!

Strains are:

*Pre-98 Bubba, Early Skunk and MamaDude*

*This was them on September 25*



*22 days later......(Today)*



*Early Skunk (Reg)*



*Cougar Kush (Donated to me by Billcollector) Its rocking a Gain Fast Res!!!*



*MamaDude (Fem)*



*Pre-98 Bubba (Reg/Top'd)*



I know its boring veg pics but I am loving them already....Its good to be back!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 16, 2011)

Check that. Not Pre-98. its Pre-98 x Grape Kush


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 16, 2011)

Whoops-A-Daisy!


----------



## Psychild (Oct 17, 2011)

Glad to have you back too BKB!


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 17, 2011)

like you never left bro!!! looking good....they sure look happy n healthy...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 17, 2011)

back in the game 
things lookin gowd


----------



## greenpower000 (Oct 17, 2011)

Welcome back man !!!


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 19, 2011)

*Cougar Kush (Northern Skunk (F) x R.Ed Kush (M)) 
**BC99 is that correct?**

*Roots hitting the res and is now in a 2 Gallon Bucket



*Early Skunk with Root Porn*
Now in a 3 Gallon Bucket
 


*Early Skunk and BG Special (Pre-98 (F) x Grape Kush (M))* ***BC99 is that correct***
This shot is prior to their up can res change.



*This is the posse after their up can and res change. (**pH 6.0 ppm 700-760)*
Front (Early Skunk) 3 gal
Left (MamaDude) 3 gal
Right (BG Special) 3 gal
Back (Cougar) 2 gal



*While I was HIBERNATING I stumbled across a Grow Expo and walked away with all of this......*



*Peace All*

*BKB*


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 19, 2011)

Damn they are looking just lovely!!! So fucking pert, just how i like em, lol.

And yeah you got the names correct


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 19, 2011)

nice set up bkb, n not a bad stash of goodies collected while hybernating...score


----------



## greenpower000 (Oct 21, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> *Cougar Kush (Northern Skunk (F) x R.Ed Kush (M))
> **BC99 is that correct?**
> 
> *Roots hitting the res and is now in a 2 Gallon Bucket
> ...



Hell Yea man !!!!! Kick Ass !


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 21, 2011)

Well today is day 2 since transplanting all plants. Seems the BG Special and Early Skunk didnt skip a beat. Mamadude and Cougar are showing some stress but I am sure they will bounce back soon. I might be flippin the switch soon. When I flip the tent to "Flowering" I will be adding a 600 Watt HPS with my 400 Watt HPS Lights. I always vegged my plants with CFLs......not this time. I am currently using 400 Watt MH Light for Veg. Growth is a lot different than CFLs. 

*The Veg Posse*

Bottom Right: *Early Skunk*
Bottom Left: *MamaDude*
Top Right: *BG Special*
Top Left: *Cougar Kush*



*Early Skunk and BG Special(Top'd)*



*Early Skunk*



I am feeling like shit....flu like symptoms!!!! I wont post pics till Sunday again. Have a great weekend all and be safe.

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 22, 2011)

bkb i too have veged using flo but last time hit them with a 400mh man what a dif...yours are looking great keep it up bro...


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 23, 2011)

I forgot to show you all my last harvest which was a breeding project.....

*Power Skunk*: I pollinated this plant with *San Diego Purple Kush* Male. I got quite of few beans.



Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 23, 2011)

Power Skunk Bud with seeds.....Dank strain!!! Flying Dutchmen Power Skunk! Fast Flowering too!


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 23, 2011)

damn bkb thats sweet!!! how long did you veg that girl? n what kind of final weight did you get?
did you polinate a branch or the whole plant?


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 23, 2011)

I didnt weigh it cause I pollinated the whole friggin plant. Not a long veg time, I finished her in a 2 gallon bucket. 

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 23, 2011)

what a beautifull plant...


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 23, 2011)

4tatude said:


> what a beautifull plant...


I believe this plant was in the Coffee Can Grow thread that BC99 started. LOL remember that?


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 24, 2011)

Whats up all, I am very high and in a very good mood! Got a visit today from my bro BC99. We were diggin for pre flowers on my plants and nothing yet, but I am hoping soon for some pre-flowers. My plants are maturing nicely. Soon I will be clipping some clones off these two babies!

Pic #1 *BG Special* (left) *Early Skunk* (right)
Pic #2 *BG Special* (back) *Early Skunk* (front)



Solo shot of *BG Special*



Solo shot of *Early Skunk*



Here is what BC99 left for me:

*Chemband*
*Chemband* Dry Ice Keif Cube
*Chemband* Dry Ice Keif



Not to forget the 2 fucking shots of Bacardi 151 infused with tHC? Got me twisted right now.

Back to the World Series....Anyone getting Battlefield 3 for Xbox????

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 24, 2011)

I am, midnight release


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 24, 2011)

I was thinking if I didnt have to get up early tomorrow I would get it tonight. I will get it tomorrow so we can fuck mofos up!!! Cant wait to play some Battlefield 3 and smoke Chemband!!!! 

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 24, 2011)

*Ok folks.....I am going to have a little contest for anyone who reads this!!! The contest is called: "Name that Strain" I need a name for these beans I got. Post a name for these beans and then I will have a poll for the names and the winner will get a visit from the fairy seed mama! Everyone is invited to post a name for my beans.*

*Power Skunk the lady*


*Purple Kush el hombre*
View attachment 1853954

*End result are these beans which I got lots of. I still have some in the jar that I have pulled out of the casings.*


*Took 4 and started soaking them in water. *


*"NAME THAT STRAIN"*

*Hopefully people will come up with some good names and please dont mock on other people's entries !!!! Enjoy.*

*Peace*

*BKB*


----------



## Illumination (Oct 25, 2011)

Purple Stank


----------



## PIPBoy2000 (Oct 25, 2011)

PSP
Purple Skunk Powder. 
Purple Skunk Power. 
Purple Power Kush - wait there already is one of those. 
Skunkedica. (SKUNKed-di-ca)
Skunkindica (Skun-KIN-di-ca)


Can wait to see what the beans look like.


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 25, 2011)

PIPBoy2000 said:


> PSP
> Purple Skunk Powder.
> Purple Skunk Power.
> Purple Power Kush - wait there already is one of those.
> ...


Pip which one of those names are you going to submit? Only one please...Pic #3 in post #965 are the beans!!!

@Lumi, whats up my bro! Hope all is well bro! Always great seeing you pop in here.

Peace

BKB


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 25, 2011)

Purple skunk kush


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 25, 2011)

Sorry one is really hard!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Oct 25, 2011)

ima say purple le'pew. ya know,like pepe le'pew?the skunk?lol


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 25, 2011)

hehehe I like that kmk


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Oct 25, 2011)

purple skush?


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 25, 2011)

Purple skush sounds nice


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 25, 2011)

p-pow-skush


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hehehehe they are all good!!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 26, 2011)

I agree Kona.....Is that a pic of you smoking a bubbler in your avi???? 

I am going to put all names on Thursday night Kali time of course. Then Friday we will all vote and Name That Strain

Where are you Xbox Battlefield 3 Playas???? Myself and BC99 were playing, looking for more players from RIU!!!

Update on my grow....

I LST'd and Sup Crop'd the shit out of the BG Special. I might be culling my Mamadude. She is slacking behind the others and she has thrips. So I dont feel like battle any bugs. I sprayed all my plants with Neem Oil so all others are fine. I will post pics tomorrow. I need to go to bed.

Have a good night all

Peace

BKB


----------



## hazorazo (Oct 26, 2011)

I bought BF3, but the EA servers were shit all day.....but I will be trying tomorrow or Thursday!


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 26, 2011)

hazorazo said:


> I bought BF3, but the EA servers were shit all day.....but I will be trying tomorrow or Thursday!


It drove me nuts how I could not connect cause of those servers. They were probably overloaded. It also seemed very laggy and choppy! 
Send me a friend request. Just keep in mind I suck cause I do bong hits while I play! LOL

BC99, you and I can do some Quad TDM....The Stoner Grower Squad! LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 26, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I agree Kona.....Is that a pic of you smoking a bubbler in your avi????
> 
> I am going to put all names on Thursday night Kali time of course. Then Friday we will all vote and Name That Strain
> 
> ...


 
Hehehehe no not actually of me lol hehehe


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 26, 2011)

Skushy purple power


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 26, 2011)

ok ok final answer purple skush!!!!!!

I stick with my first entry hahaha


edit: Hahahahaha KMK already said this hahaha look in box at reason


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 26, 2011)

Power purskush haha


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 26, 2011)

if we are only allowed one I want my last one!!!!!


----------



## awesome420 (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice grow how is that tent working out for you? Is it a specific model or did you DIY?


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 26, 2011)

awesome420 said:


> Nice grow how is that tent working out for you? Is it a specific model or did you DIY?


Its a cheap Ebay one. It works just fine and was well worth the price. I am limited on funds so I go with the cheapest way to get from A to Z.

Thanks all for coming and giving names. I am glad I did this cause there are some good names out there, keep em coming!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Psychild (Oct 26, 2011)

Purple Power Bud.......gives you a feel for each parents name....The Lady, El Hombre, and BKB!


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 26, 2011)

I bought a cheap one on e-bay in Hawaii, hehehehehe had some fun getting it up by myself, but I did it hahahaha!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 26, 2011)

It was a huge one!!!!! the tent.........


----------



## Psychild (Oct 26, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> I bought a cheap one on e-bay in Hawaii, hehehehehe had some fun getting it up by myself, but I did it hahahaha!!!!!


 Man I feel you on that! I bought mine off of ebay, and it took me every bit of 2 hours to set that thing up Haha! Good to go now though


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 26, 2011)

The only thing that sucks about the cheap ebay once is that the stitching and light integrity issues. I had to patch up a couple of light leaks! Other than that shit its purrrrrrfect!

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 26, 2011)

*UPDATE TIME!!!!*

Ok this is why I love taking pics of my plants EVERY SINGLE DAY!!!!! Good way to see progression!!!

So yesterday as I mentioned earlier I LST'd and Sup Crop'd my BG Special. I took a pic from Monday, Tuesday and Today. This is why I love LST and Sup Crop. Proof is in the pics:

*BG Special (Pre-98 Bubba x Grape Kush)*

*MONDAY* (this is the plant the day before I LST and SC) Pretty lil thang!



*TUESDAY* (This is what it looked like after I LST and SC) Ghetto style LST duct tape and string! LOL



*TODAY *(Amazing what LST and SC does) Nice even and spreaded canopy. I hope you all can see the difference. Now the middle stuff has better lighting.



*Cougar Kush*



*Early Skunk and Cougar Kush*



I culled the MD.....RIP Mamadude, you just didnt make this cut! I dont like wasting too much time on plants that are slackers!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Oct 26, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I agree Kona.....Is that a pic of you smoking a bubbler in your avi????
> 
> I am going to put all names on Thursday night Kali time of course. Then Friday we will all vote and Name That Strain
> 
> ...


 bugs alaways suck,but remember i was saying i thot my md's were laggin to? you know how mine turned out!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Oct 26, 2011)

damn.too late.hahahahha


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 26, 2011)

Yep and this was the 1st for me with MD....Reason being is I am going to be Flowering soon so I dont have time to wait for her slackin ass! I have plenty of MD beans to do another! Whats awesome is that all my MD beans are Fem. 

I am also going to have some more plants in my tent come flowering time!

BC99 is going to hook me up with a Sour D clone! 

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Oct 26, 2011)

verrry nice man! i just love the md!


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 26, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> verrry nice man! i just love the md!


I love the MD too!!! 

I love you MOM and MISS YOU!!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow those girls look amazing  Great job man!!!! Awwwwww I love my mom and lil girl and miss them both!!!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 26, 2011)

shit be lookin correct there brodah 

you slayinem like a mauhfuka 

keep doin what da fuk you be doin


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 26, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> shit be lookin correct there brodah
> 
> you slayinem like a mauhfuka
> 
> keep doin what da fuk you be doin


For sure D, thanks!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 26, 2011)

bkb if you were close enough id hook you up on a cut of this headband, n maby another youd like. soon bro, im going to come visit. got to get this health thing taken care of first tho. ill bring peace offerings lol


----------



## awesome420 (Oct 26, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Its a cheap Ebay one. It works just fine and was well worth the price. I am limited on funds so I go with the cheapest way to get from A to Z.
> 
> Thanks all for coming and giving names. I am glad I did this cause there are some good names out there, keep em coming!!!!
> 
> ...


Ahh I see, good plan! You can always upgrade when the money is good =) Any links to the text? Is it light tight? Have you tried others and noticed any differences??


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 26, 2011)

4tatude said:


> bkb if you were close enough id hook you up on a cut of this headband, n maby another youd like. soon bro, im going to come visit. got to get this health thing taken care of first tho. ill bring peace offerings lol


 There will be lots of buds to be smoked when you get here.....Your health comes first bro!!!!



awesome420 said:


> Ahh I see, good plan! You can always upgrade when the money is good =) Any links to the text? Is it light tight? Have you tried others and noticed any differences??


 If you got money to spend on a tent, you might want to look at Secret Jardin Tents....those are supposed to be the shit! Too expensive for me!

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 26, 2011)

ive got a grolab, cant say anything but good about it. plug n play with no hang ups. n the structure is sturdy, just look at whats hanging from mine lmao


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 27, 2011)

RES CHANGES COMPLETED!!!!

I got a full lineup of Cuttin Edge for free at the Grow Expo so I am using them now on the BG Special plant.

*BG Special Res Change:*

*1120 ppm 4.5 pH*

Reason the pH is so low is cause of the Plant Amp...after the calcium is uptaked the pH will rise back up to around 6.0 I never used these but thats what the feeding schedule said and BC99 who has used these confirmed as well. Hopefully them plants will be perking tomorrow!

*Cutting Edge Linup*



*BG Special's Roots*



*Cougar Kush*



*Cougar Kush Roots*



Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 27, 2011)

got some good feeders hanging there bkb, thats the ticket to healthy uppers. looking forward to your results with those cutting edge nutes. im going to hit up a expo or two next yr n see about doing a couple side by side comparisons using dif nutes.


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 27, 2011)

I wanted to do that but I am lazy! LOL I love grow expos, I couldnt believe how much free shit I got!


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sweet looking update I wanna try that cougar kush hehehehe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 27, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Sweet looking update I wanna try that cougar kush hehehehe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Its one of BC99 creations...Northern Skunk (F) x R.Ed Kush (M) 
Very nice bud, both strains are very stable and excellent grows. I only finished one Cougar Kush and never got a chance to smoke it cause at that time I was trying to clean my system for a job interview. I am sure BC99 can give more details of the smoke. It smelled like freshly squeezed Orange Juice!

Peace

BKB


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sounds great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 27, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Sounds great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I have a few females in flower right now, they should be done in about 8 weeks, lol.


----------



## PIPBoy2000 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Skunkedica. (SKUNKed-di-ca)*


----------



## Illumination (Oct 27, 2011)

So how's the naming comp going? I hate going first ...except for sex that is

Namaste'


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 28, 2011)

Illumination said:


> So how's the naming comp going? I hate going first ...except for sex that is
> 
> Namaste'


*Entries will close tomorrow at 1200 pm Pacific time....Then I will make a poll for all to vote!!! *

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 28, 2011)

Here are the entries as of this post for *"Name That Strain Contest"*

Illumination : *Purple Stank*
Konagirl420 : *Purple Skunk Kush *or *Purple Skush*???
Kottonmouth King15 : *Purple Skush* or *Purple Le'Pew*???
4Tatude : *P-Pow-Skush*
Hellraizer30 : *Skushy Purple Power*
Psychild : *Purple Power Bud*
PipBoy 2000 : *Skunkedica*

There are some good names out there!!!!!

There is still time to submit names for my strain.....Also can KMK and Kona please choose what your final entry is? Only one entry please. Entries will be closed at 12:00 pm Pacific Time Zone.
After that I will post a poll and then we will vote till Sunday 5:00 pm Pacific Time Zone. That way I can send out a prize on Monday for the winner!

Good luck all and enjoy!



BKB


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hahahahaha I know right I said Purple skunk kush, but KMK awesomely put the skush together hehehehehe?????????????


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 28, 2011)

Purple Power is already a strain also, I have grown it!!!!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey bkb! Dude,i just wanted to throw a cupl names i thot of at ya,dude-you just plugged me with some of those beans! I couldnt take from these deserving folks of this awesome creation!id like to let the other folks have the chance for this.kona can use the skush& i choose the purple le'pew.


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 28, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Hey bkb! Dude,i just wanted to throw a cupl names i thot of at ya,dude-you just plugged me with some of those beans! I couldnt take from these deserving folks of this awesome creation!id like to let the other folks have the chance for this.kona can use the skush& i choose the purple le'pew.


Got it and thanks for clearing that up....


Ok folks of RIU there is still some time to submit an entry.....you all got about 45 minutes and then the entries will be closed....

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 28, 2011)

Skurple!!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 28, 2011)

Ok everyone.......all the entries have been submitted and I just made the poll and thread for the contest. I ask that everyone please vote, the poll will be open for 3 days. After that I will announce the winner on my thread and that thread. The winner will get sent a PM to notify them about claiming the mystery prize...

I would like to thank each and everyone of you who submitted a entry. They are all good and I will be proud of the winning name. Thanks all and have fun!!

Good Luck to all the entries.... Here is the link to vote for your favorite name: https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/481327-bkbs-name-strain.html

STOP READING THIS AND GO VOTE!!!!!!!!!NOW!!!!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## duchieman (Oct 28, 2011)

Looking good here BK. Glad you got things sorted out and your winter grow started. Sorry to hear about MD. Mine was a slow starter too and just put her in 12/12 this week. Here's that pic I posted on the 600. I'll keep you posted on her. How long do they usually flower for you BK?


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 28, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Looking good here BK. Glad you got things sorted out and your winter grow started. Sorry to hear about MD. Mine was a slow starter too and just put her in 12/12 this week. Here's that pic I posted on the 600. I'll keep you posted on her. How long do they usually flower for you BK?
> 
> View attachment 1860316


That one you got right there is gonna be a fast one, 8 weeks tops IMO.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 28, 2011)

Well I think that'll be perfect then. She should catch up with the others nicely. I haven't topped or lst'd a plant in a while but if I remember right this girl can be a branchy one? Maybe supercropping her?


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 28, 2011)

She looks real good Duch, glad to see my Canadian buddy come by here....One day we gotta meet and smoke some bud and have a cup of coffee!!!! Bill is right it looks like the fast flowering pheno. 

You should check my man Kottonmouth King15 thread, he grew the Sour Berry outdoor. Fucking insane!!!

KMK can you post some MD pics please for brotha duch???? Or post your link to your thread here?

Peace

BKB


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 28, 2011)

Awwwwww you are too nice KMK!!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 28, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Awwwwww you are too nice KMK!!!!!


Seems he is easily persuaded by staring at your avatar, lol.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Oct 29, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Seems he is easily persuaded by staring at your avatar, lol.


id be lying if i said otherwise!but arent you? hahaha


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 29, 2011)

I scored big time tonight....BC99 gave me some Herijuana OG bud today when I went to his house and I am not talking a nug or two, more like a sac! I took 5 grams from the Herijuana OG and traded to my neighbor for a 1000 watt HPS ballast and bulb. Wooooohooooo! Now me and BC99 were talking about setting up my tent for flowering. I am thinking about putting the 1000 watt bulb and mounting it inside my cool tub with the 400 watt bulb. After that take my Carbon Filter and stand it vertical in the middle of my tent and mount my cool tube with both bulbs inside on top the Carbon Filter vertical. So it will give me more room to go verticle with my grow and put all the plants around the cool tube. My Cool tube and Carbon Filter are a total of 45" so it would be almost perfectly in the middle. All I have to do is find a way to get my other light mounted in the cool tube. That is the dilemma I got now. Hopefully BC99 can come over and help me since he is more a DIY Canna-guyver type guy!!!

Hope you all are voting for the strain.........Here is the link again: https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/481327-bkbs-name-strain.html

I will post pics later of the ballast and bulb and of course the plants!

Peace and enjoy your weekend!!!

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 29, 2011)

KMK can you post pics of your MD for Duch on y thread please? He is currently growing one right now and I want him to see yours that you just finished. Thank

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Oct 29, 2011)

here ya go bkb.i love this plant.my experience was the fsater flower pheno yeilds more,but the stretchier slower pheno is more potent.i yeilded just shy of 5 lbs dry from 5 mamadudes.2 monsters and 3 littles.i mean they were still like 4ft!so not that little,but compared to 8&9 ft they were little. i know no one likes bush master,but this plant does.i saw 1st hand the difference it made in yeild-and how they strech like mad without the bushmaster.just throwin it out there.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for posting that Kottonmouth, they look lovely. We'll see how this girl stretches over the next week or two and decide how I'll deal with her. I'd prefer to leave her grow natural if I can. How's the smoke?


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 30, 2011)

Folks NAME THAT STRAIN POLL is still open, please click here to vote: https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/481327-bkbs-name-strain.html

Duch, the smoke is very good, its a racey trippy high that starts in the beginning and then after a little bit you start feeling it in the body. Its a good blend of head and body high. For some odd reason it also enhances sound! 

BC how would you describe the MD smoke? You have grown and smoked it?

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Oct 30, 2011)

i feel it in the head and body.a very happy high that will cause you to eat the effin house!!! it burns slow,and is smooth.i go to sleep after a bit of md. if you leave an 8th in ur truck on a warm day,you and everyone around you will know it!!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 30, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> i feel it in the head and body.a very happy high that will cause you to eat the effin house!!! it burns slow,and is smooth.i go to sleep after a bit of md. if you leave an 8th in ur truck on a warm day,you and everyone around you will know it!!!!


It does smell alot!!!! Especially when flowering!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 30, 2011)

Ok Sunday Update time......

Once again I have proven my nOObness of a grower! This is why I dont like getting too stoned when messing with my plants! BC99 came over and we smoked a bunch, swapped put my 400 watt MH light with a 1000 watt HPS, smoked more bud, set up my cloner, smoked more, cloned all my plants and smoked more! Well I was getting ready to put my seedlings in there Foldgers Coffee can DWC and I tripped and knocked them over and the were done after that! Yeah I am bummed out cause I have big problems germing seeds, I suck at it! Oh well. Live and learn every single grow!!!

*RIP Seedlings.....LOL*



*Clones...2 BG Specials (Pre-98 Bubba x Grape Kush) and 3 Skunkijuana (Early Skunk x Herijuana OG) *



*Upgrade from 6" 440 CFM to a 8" Vortex 747 CFM. Also changed out my 400 Watt MH Light to a 1000 Watt HPS. I am going to still veg alittle more maybe a week and then I will put these plants in total darkness for 48 Hours and then adjust timers for 12/12...I am hoping for MONSTERS!!!! Never grew with a 1000 Watt so I am excited!!!!*



*Here are my canopy temps with the new set up. I cant complain at all!!!! Not bad for a 4' x 4' x 6.5' and a 1000 watt light!!!!*



*The crew veggin now under 1000 watt hps. Now my grow is not all DWC, BC99 gave me another Cougar Kush that is in Coco. Thanks bro!!!*



One last thing I want to clear up........My Power Skunk x Purple Kush is not the correct strain info. Sorry for saying it was Purple Kush but cause it isnt. BC99 did some research and verified with the person I got the Purple Kush Male from that it was a strain called Royal Pure Kush. So my cross is really Power Skunk x Royal Pure Kush. I feel like a idiot cause I had this contest and I didnt even have the correct strains names. LOL BC99 can you please post info on that ROyal Pure Kush please. So I know what it is that I crossed. Please post the seedlings pics! They are beautiful!!!!

*Peace All*

*BKB*


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice pictures.......and plants!!!! RIP seeds  So do we have to have a new name thread?????


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 30, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Nice pictures.......and plants!!!! RIP seeds  So do we have to have a new name thread?????


I ran the poll for 3 days so it ends tomorrow on Halloween.....I think I am going to paint my face like Gene Simmons this year and take the little ones trick or treating!!!! I love chillin with the kids on Halloween. 

Peace

BKB


----------



## hazorazo (Oct 31, 2011)

Sorry to hear about that mishap with the seedlings, man! What a freaking bummer. Smoke another bowl......you'll fell better.....haha.


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 31, 2011)

*BG Special* (Res has plain water in....Soaking 4T not a shower) LOL
Took 2 clones on Saturday...



*Skunkijuana* (This is what I am calling my Early Skunk x Herijuana OG) (Res has plain water in it, she will have a fresh res with nute tomorrow)
Clipped 3 clones off on Saturday....making mental note here so I can see how long it takes for them to root.



Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 31, 2011)

Damn I was reading some shit about numbers and meaning stuff today in a email from a friend and I deleted it but it was trippy shit!! 

Check it out.....Apparently there are some significant strange numbers with dates like 1/11/11, 1/1/11, 11/1/11 and 11/11/11. Here is whats VERY STRANGE ABOUT THE YEAR 2011. If you take the last two digits of the year you were born and add it to the age you are or will be in 2011 everyone will equal to 111....Example. If you were born in 1980 and you are 31 in 2011 it (80+31) equals 111. If you are born 1979 and you are 32 (79+32) it equals 111...Kind of creepy huh??? Did you know that this Oct had 5 Mondays, 5 Saturdays and 5 Sundays and that only happens every 832 years.....Some useless fact here but interesting to me....LOL Just figured I share it.

Peace

BKB


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey BKB what's up?? I posted the contest on my thread Nice plants!!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Oct 31, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Damn I was reading some shit about numbers and meaning stuff today in a email from a friend and I deleted it but it was trippy shit!!
> 
> Check it out.....Apparently there are some significant strange numbers with dates like 1/11/11, 1/1/11, 11/1/11 and 11/11/11. Here is whats VERY STRANGE ABOUT THE YEAR 2011. If you take the last two digits of the year you were born and add it to the age you are or will be in 2011 everyone will equal to 111....Example. If you were born in 1980 and you are 31 in 2011 it (80+31) equals 111. If you are born 1979 and you are 32 (79+32) it equals 111...Kind of creepy huh??? Did you know that this Oct had 5 Mondays, 5 Saturdays and 5 Sundays and that only happens every 832 years.....Some useless fact here but interesting to me....LOL Just figured I share it.
> 
> ...


 hahahha i got that text !!!


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 31, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Hey BKB what's up?? I posted the contest on my thread Nice plants!!!


Thanks Kona! How do you plan on getting to the BBQ up north? Just curious? Maybe us So Cal peeps can get a school bus and make a road trip up there....LOL


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 31, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> hahahha i got that text !!!


Fucking crazy huh?

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 7 seconds


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Oct 31, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Thanks Kona! How do you plan on getting to the BBQ up north? Just curious? Maybe us So Cal peeps can get a school bus and make a road trip up there....LOL


 dude! there is a grip of them coming from your area! you gota make it man!


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 31, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> dude! there is a grip of them coming from your area! you gota make it man!


Maybe we can have the SoCal Party Bus Road Trip to the NorCal BBQ.....LOL


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hahahahaha hell yeah I got that text too!!!!!!!!! Ya it would be cool to get a bus hahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am not sure exactly what our plans are yet!!!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Oct 31, 2011)

some of the socal guys talkn on bbq thread now bkb.maybe you can carpool with these folks?


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 31, 2011)

*HAPPY HALLOWEED RIU!!!!! Hey be safe out there and have fun....drive slower than normal kids are running around having fun.*

I wanted to also announce the winner of NAME THAT STRAIN...... Kottonmouth King15 with *"Purple Le'Pew"* Good job man and thank you every one who submitted a name and also everyone who voted!

This song fucking rocks!!!!!!!

[video=youtube;mvqtWjN7lOI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=mvqtWjN7lOI[/video]

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 31, 2011)

Here is something I found on youtube.....LOL Wow this was my 1st grow!!!! Damn MOM I FUCKING MISS YOU!!!!!!!!

[video=youtube;Zt0s4gIX6Y8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Zt0s4gIX6Y8[/video]

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Oct 31, 2011)

public enemy #1! hahaha very cool bkb!


----------



## Illumination (Oct 31, 2011)

WE LOVE YOU MAMADUDE!!!!

Namaste' lil bro


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 31, 2011)

Illumination said:


> WE LOVE YOU MAMADUDE!!!!
> 
> Namaste' lil bro


Thanks brother Lumi, I couldnt of finished that grow without your words of wisdom and teaching me through my nOObness!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 1, 2011)

Update time.....

Today I did all res changes on my 3 DWC plants. Now I got another plant from BC99 a Cougar Kush in CoCo Mix so now I have 2 Cougar Kush Plants. Now Cougar Kush was a cross made by BC99 its Northern Skunk x R.Ed Kush. I got a clone from BC99's Northern Skunk that made these Cougar Kush beans. So I wanted to show all what the Northern Skunk looks like that is part of the Cougar Kush beans. I love my Cougars......shit who doesnt love Cougars....LOL

*Northern Skunk Grow(This is my best plant next to my 1st MD!!!)*



*Cougar Kush (Northern Skunk x R.Ed Kush)*



Peace All

BKB


----------



## machnak (Nov 1, 2011)

Looks dank! I'm sub'd and starting to grow through all this!


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 1, 2011)

BKB 6those look so nice n healthy, the n skunk was a great grow. i remember it from way back, ancious to get a cougar by the tail but first things first. so did the res process fit the bill? you will see the dif in a couple days or thats my experiance, kinda like making it rain on soil grows. just did some plant maintenance n swapping around of mine, man they are sweet. ill post an update soon. anyway great shots n HAPPY HALLOWEEN BRO!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 1, 2011)

machnak said:


> Looks dank! I'm sub'd and starting to grow through all this!


Thanks man, welcome aboard....mi casa su casa bro!!! Glad to have you here, feel free and post what ever you want. My thread is wide open like a Cougar's Va-Jay-J for all!
LOL

Happy Halloweed 4T!!!! Yeah it seems ok, right now my plants are all droopy but I am sure tomorrow they will be PERKING! They always do that after a res change. Dont know if its good or not but I think of it like MIR!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice plants bkb!!!!!!! Love that northern skunk


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 1, 2011)

bkb look on hellrzrs thread, left you some pics there re screen


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 2, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks Amber!!!

Glad and honored to have you here! Damn I just took a sweet cat nap for 3 hours....LOL 

Peace

BKB


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 2, 2011)

hey I hit you with a pm


----------



## kush groove (Nov 2, 2011)

what up bkb...i never noticed you had a thread......looking good brother....looking good indeed

i was actually planning on making some seed with the girls that i have and a pure afghan male from dna gentics....looking at your pics make me get the process going


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for coming by Kush!!! Making crosses is fun and I cant wait to grow my 1st cross Purple Le' Pew! 

HR I got it and I am reading the thread right now...you nailed it for me bro! Thanks....

Ok folks I got a problem in my res....bacteria!!!! Nothing in my res is slimy but its there!!!! 

I will update you all as soon as I get done doing some research and fix my problem!

Peace

BKB


----------



## machnak (Nov 2, 2011)

Get it taken care of bud!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 3, 2011)

machnak said:


> Get it taken care of bud!


Yeah I am working on that now, its really fucking bad!!!!! I took a picture and I will post it! NASTY!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 3, 2011)

BG Special: Sick and nasty roots!!! Fuck!

My other root dont have this but my BG Special does. I give the plants all the same doses of nutes and everything but this plant has this problem....BROWN SLIME!!!!

View attachment 1868350

Hellraizer thanks for pointing me in the right direction bro! I just hope I can fix this!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## machnak (Nov 3, 2011)

Well, I've seen worse! I'm sure HR is helping you with it.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 3, 2011)

Heres what I brew up

Items to get
1). Myco madness from humbolt, great white works to
2). (ewc) earth worm castings, ancient forest works great to
3). Molassis
4). A clean sock
5). 5gal bucket
6). Air pump
7). Air stones


How to brew

1) Put 4gals of waterin the bucket, water needs to be close to 66f
2). Put x2 handfulls of ewc in the sock tie a knot throw it in the water
3). Add 1 to 2 tsp of myco or great white in
4). Fire up the air stones
5). Add x2 tsp of mollassis
6). Brew for 48hr

Adding instruction

1). Add 1 gal per 10gals of res to enoculate 
2). Every three days after your enoculation time add 1 cup per 10 gals 
To maintain a clean res change out every 7 to 10 days.
Also (do not use any bleach or h202 just add your nutes then tea then ph
And enjoy!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 3, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Heres what I brew up
> 
> Items to get
> 1). Myco madness from humbolt, great white works to
> ...


Hell I have Blckstrap Molasses, is that ok to use??? Bro thanks again! I appreciate you posting it on here.


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey bkb how was halloween???


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 3, 2011)

It was good, what sucked was I had to work the next day! LOL I am really looking forward to Thanksgiving, I might be going to Vegas!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 3, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Hell I have Blckstrap Molasses, is that ok to use??? Bro thanks again! I appreciate you posting it on here.


Should be ok bro


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 3, 2011)

Vegas sweet, I have not been there yet lol, maybe one day hahahaha!!!!!! Don't give up on going to the bbq we might be able to find you a ride!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 3, 2011)

Hell is there anything I can do immediately before the 48 hours of brew??? Maybe rinse my roots with water or h2o2? that slime seems to be caking on there. 

Peace

BKB


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 3, 2011)

H202 would be your best shot then flush out with freash water then ad you tea


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 3, 2011)

The plant with the fucked up roots is the BG Special (Right)



Other than that everything else seems to be fine! I will be making this tea recipe from Hellraizer and treat my BG Special with lots of TLC tomorrow. I gotta go to bed!

Peace All

BKB


----------



## machnak (Nov 3, 2011)

BKB, better let me know if you come to vegas dude!!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 3, 2011)

Yeah I might, I was invited for Thanksgiving with a friend to stay in a time share....Are you out that way???

Peace

BKB


----------



## machnak (Nov 3, 2011)

10 minutes off the strip man.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 3, 2011)

machnak said:


> 10 minutes off the strip man.


SCHVEEEEEET!!!!! Smokefest!!! LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## machnak (Nov 3, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> SCHVEEEEEET!!!!! Smokefest!!! LOL
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


Couldn't of said it better myself!!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 3, 2011)

Ok folks I just zapped the shit out of my roots with h2o2 and made my tea so its brewing now the wait.....48 hours. I am hoping for the best and expecting the worse!!!

I will post pics of how I made the tea and it brewing....Plus I will post some plant pics, I think my Cougar is showing pistils. Hopefully I can get some macro shots. 

Peace

BKB


----------



## kush groove (Nov 3, 2011)

@bkb i had the same root problem my first grow, which was dwc, and was never really able to get it under control......my problem was the nute solution temp which was always in the 80s or 90s.........the plants never died and the bud was decent.......i solved that problem by going with ebb and flow the next run


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey bkb how is everything looking over there?


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 3, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Ok folks I just zapped the shit out of my roots with h2o2 and made my tea so its brewing now the wait.....48 hours. I am hoping for the best and expecting the worse!!!
> 
> I will post pics of how I made the tea and it brewing....Plus I will post some plant pics, I think my Cougar is showing pistils. Hopefully I can get some macro shots.
> 
> ...


the h2o2 will clean up the roots bro no prob... im interested in the process ror the tea n how it does, please post it all as i want to set up a brew myself...


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 3, 2011)

*I am done with my DWC work for today. *

*Here are the BG Special Root before I did a soak and spray of h2o2.* They are not looking good at all. I am going to give the plant a chance with this tea I am brewing. If it doesnt work, I might cull. I dont want to but the roots just turned south so fast on me. Feeling bummed but at least I am learning about growing DWC and thats the best thing so far. 



*Here is the tea I am brewing right now....*



*4 gallons of Distilled water, 2 tsp Great White, 2 handfuls of Earth Worm Castings in a Sock, 2 tsp of Molasses.*



*A few hours later there is this major foaming going on, not sure if this is normal??? HR is this normal?*



*On a good note, here is my Skunkijuana and her Roots*



Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes the foaming is normal, the more foaming the better


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 3, 2011)

Awesome plant bkb!!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 3, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Yes the foaming is normal, the more foaming the better


Should I scoope it out?? I just been stirring it when the foam starts overflowing...


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 3, 2011)

nah just let it bubble over, put a towel under it or something


----------



## kush groove (Nov 3, 2011)

yeah the roots on your skunk look great....i never got to see anything of the sort with my grow

and as far as the foaming goes........its coming to life


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ya my one of my boys tea def goes over hahahhaha


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 3, 2011)

Got it, we shall see what happens after 48 hours.....

@ Hellraizer, hey bro thanks for the recipe, I really appreciate your help. One last question about the tea....after the 48 hours of brewing, how much of the tea do I put in my 3 gallon res? Do I just use the tea or mix it with a fresh batch of nutes????

I am currently using XNutrients Base Lineup.....

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 3, 2011)

If you use tap water for your nute mix, dont add the tea right away or the chlorine will kill the organisms in the tea. Use distilled water or let the water aerate for 24 hours so all the chlorine dissapates


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 3, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Maybe we can have the SoCal Party Bus Road Trip to the NorCal BBQ.....LOL


California Dreaming

[youtube]2xN9r0bWe78[/youtube]


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 3, 2011)

Damn Amber my would rock M and P all the time....She also loved the Stones!!! Funny thing is my mom hated KISS!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 3, 2011)

freaky mon...RIP mama BKB..i feel your vibe! 
what do you think she woulda thought of Konagirls music videos? a bit riskae? hahha..
whats your fav Kiss song and album?


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hahahaha I like vidoes I can dance too hahahahaha!!!!! but yeah I guess some should not watch them hahahaha!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 3, 2011)

can we see you dance?


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 3, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> freaky mon...RIP mama BKB..i feel your vibe!
> what do you think she woulda thought of Konagirls music videos? a bit riskae? hahha..
> whats your fav Kiss song and album?


Every single song with their makeup on....


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 3, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> can we see you dance?


I think a lot of people would like to see that....


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hahahahahaha that's funny!!!!!! I am only dancing for one person right now heheehhe!!!!!!


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 3, 2011)

dude my dwcs were dead in like 4 or 5 days pretty much. roots looked the same before they turned for the worst. i was reading that the aglie thrives off of the warm water becuz it has less oxygen in it then colder water does. the algie eats ur nutes and thrives in warmer water. black slime eats the algie but also thrives off of the oxygen in the h2o2 which kills the algie but also kills the beneficial bacteria that u need to kill the black slime and for healthy roots. at least i think thats what i read. was kinda high. its like u get screwed all the way around if u dont catch it early enough. i finally started a journal by the way BKB. hope the dwc gets better. Skunkijuana looks bangin by the way.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 3, 2011)

Here is what I am smoking right now.....

*Atmosphere (White Widow x OG Kush)* I have to make this cross!!! Taste and high are insane and I love it!!!!



Where is the link for your journal wheelzzz??? Yeah this DWC slime is brutal. I am confident that this tea will work once i get it done brewing. The foam on top is getting thick...LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Nov 3, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> can we see you dance?


hahahahaha watch this one! dr amber will call ya out!!hehehe aaaaaah-whats up doc?!!lol


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 3, 2011)

man i cant figure all this link stuff. ill never figure out how to post it. lol. just remember the h2o2 will kill that tea ur making so dont throw them together. lol. talk about bubbles. lmao. u could have a foam party. smokin some diamond og. pretty dank but no pictures.


----------



## machnak (Nov 3, 2011)

Good looking nugs man, sound's like some good genetics!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hmm I just ate 3 cookies and went 23-9 on BF3 lol. About to smoke some chemband w/ kief


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 3, 2011)

machnak said:


> Good looking nugs man, sound's like some good genetics!


Only the best round here!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 3, 2011)

Wheels619 Grow Journal


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 3, 2011)

I did a h2o2 rinse and soak in the roots....after that I ran plain water through them to rinse and then I gave them a fresh res. Go to your thread and copy the link in the address bar then paste it here in my thread!

Thanks mac I just need to cross and make my own now! Maybe if I got to Vegas I will bring some up! LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 3, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Hmm I just ate 3 cookies and went 23-9 on BF3 lol. About to smoke some chemband w/ kief


"I hate u right now" ~ wheels to billcollector99 <----- im high and felt like putting quotes. lmao


----------



## machnak (Nov 3, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Only the best round here!!!


 Dope! 

Man I need to get it so I can play!


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 3, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Wheels619 Grow Journal


thanks im a dee da dee with this forum stuff. lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 3, 2011)

wheels619 said:


> thanks im a dee da dee with this forum stuff. lol.


among other things


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 3, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> among other things


dont hate cuz my crippled ass is awesome as hell. lol. hows the new tent coming?


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 3, 2011)

wheels619 said:


> dont hate cuz my crippled ass is awesome as hell. lol. hows the new tent coming?


Dope, works like a charm, sad part is its already full, lol.


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 3, 2011)

shit dude u put it up like three days ago. lol. dude lets finish the greenhouse then. anyone hear home depot run? lol. how much is the plastic sheeting for it?


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 3, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> hahahahaha watch this one! dr amber will call ya out!!hehehe aaaaaah-whats up doc?!!lol


 
Hahaha Kmk I can't get called out!!!!!! I know, that I know what I am doing lol  and so does he!!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 3, 2011)

$250 to finish it


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 3, 2011)

we should finish it save some cash man and ill supervise u and BKB lol.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 3, 2011)

machnak said:


> Dope!
> 
> Man I need to get it so I can play!


I hope your not talking about Battlefield 3.....Wait a few more days for MW3!! Infinity Ward rocks! BF3 sucks!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 3, 2011)

*Purple Le' Pew*



Wheels 619....


Peace

BKB


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 3, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> *Purple Le' Pew*
> 
> View attachment 1870025
> 
> ...


hells yeah ive done that position before. lol. its actually kinda nice. lmao.


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 3, 2011)

Lmfao that is great!!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 3, 2011)

I have some plants to put in a greenhouse lol


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 3, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> I have some plants to put in a greenhouse lol


What are they?


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hehehehe well I have several cuts, but I am not sure yet what exactly which ones I am keeping, I have to talk to my one friend, but we were talking about this!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 3, 2011)

You should talk to tws and others about the BBQ too!!!!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 3, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> You should talk to tws and others about the BBQ too!!!!!!


I might go out east during that time, not sure yet? I did post that if anyone has room or driving I will take a ride. How are you getting there or your not sure yet?

Peace

BKB


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 3, 2011)

I am going with a friend, but we def want you to go...the one guy said he has a space in the camper!!!! and my one friend is trying to make sure you have a ride!!!!!! We wanna come hang out sometime before then talk and smoke lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 3, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> I am going with a friend, but we def want you to go...the one guy said he has a space in the camper!!!! and my one friend is trying to make sure you have a ride!!!!!! We wanna come hang out sometime before then talk and smoke lol


road trip ugg wish I could go lol


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hahaha come on HR!!!!!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 3, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> I am going with a friend, but we def want you to go...the one guy said he has a space in the camper!!!! and my one friend is trying to make sure you have a ride!!!!!! We wanna come hang out sometime before then talk and smoke lol


Cool....let me know when you want to come down here and smoke!

Here are my clippings and also waiting for a few Purple Le' Pews and 1 KO Kush to pop up!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 3, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Hahaha come on HR!!!!!!!


I live over 4000miles from cali


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 4, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Lmfao that is great!!!!!!


lmao yes it is. lol. yes it is.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 4, 2011)

Damn you might need a boat, plane and car to get here....


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 4, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I hope your not talking about Battlefield 3.....Wait a few more days for MW3!! Infinity Ward rocks! BF3 sucks!!!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


yeah boi. lol. to bad u got an xbox. "caughing the word gay." lmao


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hahahaha I love the xbox DOA is an aweosme game and I kick ass!!!!!!! Will def be calling you bkb!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Nov 4, 2011)

So my plp popped! Im praying for the purple also! Would love to share that trait with mamadude!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 4, 2011)

My PLP popped as well, I will post pics of it!!! I have big problems germing seeds so I always do about 4 just to get 1 for sure. Last time I went 2 for 4. My germ rate is about 40% not like some here who claim they have a 99.99999% germ rate!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 4, 2011)

WTF Cougar?????


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 4, 2011)

lew pew for yew?


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 4, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> WTF Cougar?????
> 
> View attachment 1870648


I have no clue as to why its drooping like that...


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lew pew for yew?
> View attachment 1870666


That is SO SICK!!!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 4, 2011)

Well nevermind on popping 1 seed I got 3 that popped. The 2 that are side by side are Purple Le' Pew and the one diagonally across is K.O.Kush....Anyone ever grow, smoke or know about K.O.Kush??? I hope its a MALE!!! Yeah I said that, I want that one to be a male!



Cougar Kush Roots



The only plant that I am not fucking up is the Skunkijuana....Perky and busting out pre-flowers....



I want to flip them to 12/12 but I am not till I get these plants dialed in and back to being healthy and stable....If not they will get culled! I hope they pull through with this tea....One more day of brewing and then its Tea Time!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice update bkb!!!!! Can't wait to see what the tea does  Great job like always!!!!


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 4, 2011)

man why is everything so droopy?  hey the roots look bangin on the couger now. good shit. the droop could be the peroxide never used it enough to know all the effects.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 4, 2011)

wheels619 said:


> man why is everything so droopy?  hey the roots look bangin on the couger now. good shit. the droop could be the peroxide never used it enough to know all the effects.


I didnt treat the Cougar roots.....I have no clue why they are drooping....Res at 5.9pH and 908 ppm. I did make a switch from Cutting Edge Solutions to X Nutrients. Maybe that might be the problem, not sure. Just hoping that they recover quickly cause I need to flip to flowering VERY SOON!

Peace

BKB


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 4, 2011)

oh u switched too huh. lol. mine looked that way till the socond or third day when i first switched but then they bounced back even better than before. i switched almost three weeks ago. lol.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 4, 2011)

well then that must be why they are drooping. My Skunijuana isnt drooping and I switched her to X too....I am sure they will bounce back, its the slime in my BG Special I am worried about. I am banking on this tea to work.

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 4, 2011)

Finally some good karma!!!!

I scored 3 free clones today. I got these clones from the same guy that gave me the two Early Skunk clones during the Summer. 

2-Hawaiian 5-O (Hawaiian Indica x Northern Lights #5) 55-60 Flowering time
1- White Widow

These clones are small and I already dipped them in my neem oil mix. There are rooted but I am keeping them isolated form my plants till I know they are clean and free of bugs. I didnt see anything on them but its better to be safe than sorry.

Peace

BKB


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 4, 2011)

Yay I loved and miss my WW!!!! and the Hawaii 5-0 sounds awesome!!!


----------



## machnak (Nov 4, 2011)

Hell yea man, free is awesome!!!!


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 4, 2011)

for shizzle nizzle. what u gonna do with them clones?


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 4, 2011)

Crossing all my clones for future beans....I got male pollen from the Royal Pure Kush and hoping for a KO Kush Male. Once they root, I will start 12/12 and when ready I will put them in my 420 Vizio Box so they can fuck!!! 

17 more hours of brewing till my tea is finished!!! Tomorrow my plants will get their first serving of tea! My plants have exactly 1 week to recover or they will be rabbit food!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 4, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Crossing all my clones for future beans....I got male pollen from the Royal Pure Kush and hoping for a KO Kush Male. Once they root, I will start 12/12 and when ready I will put them in my 420 Vizio Box so they can fuck!!!
> 
> 17 more hours of brewing till my tea is finished!!! Tomorrow my plants will get their first serving of tea! My plants have exactly 1 week to recover or they will be rabbit food!!!
> 
> ...


that rabbit digs the plants man. he ate that monkey balls male i had. lol.


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 5, 2011)

i know its off topic but having homework sucks. especially at 11:20pm and its due at 8am tomorrow.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 5, 2011)

wheels619 said:


> View attachment 1871751
> i know its off topic but having homework sucks. especially at 11:20pm and its due at 8am tomorrow.


Thats some dope art work, just make sure you draw that bong in there too....Probably get extra credit for that!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 5, 2011)

i got the bic and my grinder in there already. lol.

update: mountain dew has joined the battle against late night homework. lol


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 5, 2011)

Where are the Math Pros......

If I have to apply 1 gallon of tea for every 10 gallons, and my res is 3 gallons, how much tea should I add to 3 gallons? 1/4 of tea??? Is that correct? 

Peace

BKB


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 5, 2011)

1/4 gal is close enough


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 5, 2011)

As for when you add more in three day just add 1 cup


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 5, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Where are the Math Pros......
> 
> If I have to apply 1 gallon of tea for every 10 gallons, and my res is 3 gallons, how much tea should I add to 3 gallons? 1/4 of tea??? Is that correct?
> 
> ...


its 5 cups for your three gallons brotha.


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 5, 2011)

Subbed up brah.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 5, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Where are the Math Pros......
> 
> If I have to apply 1 gallon of tea for every 10 gallons, and my res is 3 gallons, how much tea should I add to 3 gallons? 1/4 of tea??? Is that correct?
> 
> ...


3 tenths of a gallon


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey Drop, thanks for coming by and subbin....Right now I got a Brown Slime problem in my res so I am getting lots of help here! My thread is open bro, especially to you since you know how to rock out my favorite strain...Northern Lights!!!! I did pick up two free clones yesterday called Hawaiian 5-O (Hawaiian Indica x Northern Lights #5) 55-60 Finisher!!! I am going to use one to cross so I can have beans.

Ok everyone, today is TEA DAY!!!! Its got a few more hours of brewing. I already went out to the store and purchased $15 worth of Distilled water. That will be enough to do all res changes! It sucks having to buy water but I need to make sure I dont screw the tea up. I will keep you all posted and will post pics later on! Enjoy your weekend all!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## machnak (Nov 5, 2011)

wheels619 said:


> View attachment 1871751
> i know its off topic but having homework sucks. especially at 11:20pm and its due at 8am tomorrow.


I know it's too late now, probably already due...but just a hint of advice, squint at your drawings...when you squint you see 'true blacks' or where they are lacking...make you're shadowed a hue darker and it will POP so much more! Hope that helps.


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 5, 2011)

Sweet looks like I got here just in time. Looking forward to seeing this Hawaiian 5-0.


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 5, 2011)

any idea if i should up my pot size? its in a 3 1/2 gallon now. its sitting next to a 5 gallon bucket just to show size.


----------



## kush groove (Nov 5, 2011)

wheels619 said:


> View attachment 1872599
> any idea if i should up my pot size? its in a 3 1/2 gallon now. its sitting next to a 5 gallon bucket just to show size.


i have one plant 5' tall and two plants 4' tall in 3gallon pots.....i think your in good shape........i believe the rule of thumb is one gallon for every month of veg


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 5, 2011)

wheels619 said:


> View attachment 1872599
> any idea if i should up my pot size? its in a 3 1/2 gallon now. its sitting next to a 5 gallon bucket just to show size.


if you are gonna transplant I would do so at least a week before flipping the switch. If you do transplant, I would go into smart pots or geo pots...


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 5, 2011)

Got your pollen sifted.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 5, 2011)

BC99 Pollen Sifter


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 5, 2011)

hahahaha sweet pics and pollen sifter lol  Can't wait to see how the tea works


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 5, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> if you are gonna transplant I would do so at least a week before flipping the switch. If you do transplant, I would go into smart pots or geo pots...


screw it. already flipped the switch and started feeding them the bloom.


----------



## machnak (Nov 5, 2011)

Nice sifter BC!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 5, 2011)

Damn BC that looks great. Looks smokeable too. Lol. Help yourself to the pollen. I can't wait to use some. 

Tea Time.....I will update when done. I am also adding the tea to my clones and seedlings. If this doesn't work on the BG Special I am going to strip it down for clones. At least its salvageable.

@wheels, leave her alone. She will need more frequent watering later down the line. She looks nice bro.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 5, 2011)

I did res change on all buckets....I added nutes and tea to their res. I also took some tea and put it in with the clones. Now the tough part.....wait to see if it works and hope my plants bounce back soon! I really need them to get back on track real quickly cause my Skunkijuana plant is starting to get too big. 

BG Special before res change and tea treatment...If it doesnt work, I will strip it down for clones. 



Cougar Kush drooping looking like a turtle shell / shield. 



Skunijuana healthy and starting to get large!!!


Here they are after res changes....I need to flip ASAP



Coffee cans are standing by for plants....might have to post something on the Coffee Can Grow Thread.....LOL



Peace

BKB


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 5, 2011)

Everything looking sweet BKB!!!


----------



## machnak (Nov 5, 2011)

Looking good, hahaha shielded turtle shell lmao.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 5, 2011)

Hawaii 5-O and White Widow clones in the Coffee Cans. I am using a new type of medium called Growstones. I didnt have enough to fill the H5O completely so I topped it off with Hydroton.



Peace

BKB


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 5, 2011)

My next run going to be with sunleaves grow rock the rocks are a silica base rock


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 5, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> My next run going to be with sunleaves grow rock the rocks are a silica base rock


I got these Growstones from a Grow Expo. It was only a sample bag. I am not that knowledgable with hydro as I am soil. I also got a bag of Hydrolite(Sample), ever use it or hear about it??? Those rocks are little more smaller than these Growstones. Silica base rock should really make a rock hard stalk huh? I am going to google it. I really dislike Hydroton.

One last thing HR, I am still brewing the day, do I have to continue brewing or can I store it in gallon containers??? My next application will be 1 cup per gallon or total res 3 days form today???

Peace

BKB


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 5, 2011)

After 48 hr just put it in the fridge

Just 1 cup for your hole res


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 5, 2011)

you look like you could use a


----------



## hazorazo (Nov 6, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Damn BC that looks great. Looks smokeable too. Lol. Help yourself to the pollen. I can't wait to use some.
> 
> Tea Time.....I will update when done. I am also adding the tea to my clones and seedlings. If this doesn't work on the BG Special I am going to strip it down for clones. At least its salvageable.
> 
> @wheels, leave her alone. She will need more frequent watering later down the line. She looks nice bro.


Nice pollen, man! Looking forward to seeing future projects!


----------



## mugan (Nov 6, 2011)

SUP BKB how the growing , you got any updates i missed ?


----------



## mugan (Nov 6, 2011)

BTW the plants look grt


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 6, 2011)

Whats up Mugan, hope all is getting better for you! Things are alittle crazy right now in my grow, I got this Brown Slime problem I am trying to get rid of. Other than that its great to be back growing again after a break. 

Peace

BKB


----------



## mugan (Nov 6, 2011)

OOOooo fun with hydroponics


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 6, 2011)

Here are some pics of the tea in my roots

*BG Special* (Not looking good at all)



*Cougar Kush* (Tea seems to be working well...)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey BKB.. those are the coolest most bizarre roots i have ever seen! They look like fish scales. is that fish head tea your using? lol


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 6, 2011)

now thats a nice look there


----------



## machnak (Nov 6, 2011)

Tea seems to be doing it's job!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 6, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey BKB.. those are the coolest most bizarre roots i have ever seen! They look like fish scales. is that fish head tea your using? lol


 Honestly those roots never looked like that and its crazy how the tea is working on that plant but not doing too much work on the BG Special...We shall see.



Dwezelitsame said:


> now thats a nice look there
> 
> Thanks D, but all is not well under the hood if you know what I mean.....I am about 80% sure I am going to strip the BG Special into clones and then flower those out.
> 
> ...


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 6, 2011)

Great job bkb, can't wait to see it all in person


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 6, 2011)

awesome shit bkb. the cougar kush roots look like alot of fish skeletons all jumbled together.

Keep up the great work man. I want a BKB vid


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 6, 2011)

mane2008 said:


> awesome shit bkb. the cougar kush roots look like alot of fish skeletons all jumbled together.
> 
> Keep up the great work man. I want a BKB vid


BKB Vids are only done during flowering....LOL How is that Chocolope smoking bro???

Peace

BKB


----------



## greenpower000 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hell yea bro !!!!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 6, 2011)

Skunijuana Root pRon.......



Hands down my healthiest plant!

I would like to also say today that the New York Giants will win the Super Bowl this year!!!!


----------



## machnak (Nov 6, 2011)

Roots look very well developed, and white! As for the Giants....eh, we'll see...Mwahahaha.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 6, 2011)

I think I say that every year....LOL


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 6, 2011)

woohoo ive made it to marijuana toker....!!!!! lmao. 

hey BKB u use those smart pots?


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 6, 2011)

wheels619 said:


> woohoo ive made it to marijuana toker....!!!!! lmao.
> 
> hey BKB u use those smart pots?


From the Expo, no. Have I ever used a Smart Pot, no but I have used BC99's Handcrafted Smart Pots....LOL They are the only smart pots I ever used were ones he made...I still have one of his old skool OG pots he made...


----------



## greenpower000 (Nov 6, 2011)

Those roots trip me out man...lol.. very healthy in-deed !!!! <bows to the master !>


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks GP!!! When are you updating your thread bro???

Peace

BKB


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 6, 2011)

i bought two of them from gorilla today. got the whole lineup of x nutes besides the sprays but im gonna steal those from bc. got hooked up on the amino and bloom fx.  thanks bc. lol.


----------



## greenpower000 (Nov 6, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Thanks GP!!! When are you updating your thread bro???
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB



Snuck in and took some pics while lights were out... updating in 5 min.


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 7, 2011)

man tough crowd tonight. lol


----------



## machnak (Nov 7, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I think I say that every year....LOL


Haha, wishful thinking! My steelers are going to be there though!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 7, 2011)

Haha you say that after Flacco stuck it to the Steelers last night....hey bro I should know by the end of this week if I'm going to Vegas for Thanksgiving. If I go out there you want to meet up n smoke?


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 7, 2011)

you home already bro?


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 7, 2011)

Lol no, just bored at work....what's up? I'm coming over, do you want some of the tea I brewed?


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 7, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Lol no, just bored at work....what's up? I'm coming over, do you want some of the tea I brewed?


I have to go to mission valley today at like 1145, what time are you getting off?


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 7, 2011)

Around that time....you should come over my place of your going there...then you can take the fan/ballast/bulb...plus we can smoke some Atmosphere.


----------



## Psychild (Nov 7, 2011)

Sure wish I could get on that Atmospheric level &#8730;


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 7, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Around that time....you should come over my place of your going there...then you can take the fan/ballast/bulb...plus we can smoke some Atmosphere.


u guys suck. lol. 
this guy was talkin about riggin some super ghetto shit up. lmfao.
11-07-2011 10:32 AM #17 

*wheels619* 






Originally Posted by *anonz* 
Attachment 1875922Attachment 1875923

i need to know how to get these two things connected which hooks on to what?

any help is appreciated.





*wheels619* here is a thought. take ur ass to homedepot or lowes or ace hardware to get the correct parts and wire it all up correctly so u dont electrocute the fuck out of urself.




have a nice day. ​


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 7, 2011)

shoulda told him to just match the colors, lol.


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 7, 2011)

yeah right. lol. 7 bucks at home depoy would keep himself from accidently electrocuting himself. lol. not everyone can ghetto rig things up like u can. if he doesnt have enough sense to match the wires then he shouldnt be fuckin with electricity like he is going to.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 7, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Sure wish I could get on that Atmospheric level &#8730;


Anytime you are welcomed to join us....If your coming now, we wont be at my place, we are taking the party to BC99's house now!!! How are you doing Psy? Glad to have you come by bro!

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 7, 2011)

Anyone game for some Party Cup Grow Challenge here on my thread??? I got a bunch of Purple Le' Pews that just popped up!!! I will give the winner a mystery gift! Let me know if anyone wants to participate! I am sure greenpower000 will enter!!! 

Peace

BKB


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 7, 2011)

what r the rules? lol


----------



## machnak (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm down BKB. Lemme know when you find out about Las Vegas.


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 7, 2011)

Can't wait to get set-up and get a means of transportation hahaha!!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 8, 2011)

Today I culled my Cougar Kush DWC grow, the one with the fishbone roots...He decided to show off some BALLS! Sorry dude you got to go....

On the good end are these two LADIES here are showing pistils......Now its time to flip the switch!!!!1

*Skunkijuana*(Pic taken after I took 5 more clones off her) 8 Total Clones!



*Cougar Kush CoCo *



*Cougar Kush* and *Skunkijuana* (Last Day of Veg)



*12/12 starts tomorrow at 7:00am..... *

Peace

BKB


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 8, 2011)

To bad on that male but how was the tea goig?


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 8, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> To bad on that male but how was the tea goig?


Going good especially on the Cougar Kush male I just culled....Also made my Skunkijuana Roots nice and clean. Now the infected BG Special, its working but I am going to give it till Sunday. Tomorrow I will be adding 1 cup to the 2 res. I am also going to start another batch. This tea will be part of all hydro grows I do form here on out. It works. 

I think BC99 took pics of my Skunkijuana Roots today. @BC99 hey can you post the root pic please? If you got it.

Peace

BKB


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 8, 2011)

Glad to here that bro keep it green


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 8, 2011)

Looking great BKB!!!!!


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 8, 2011)

Plant's are all looking very nice brah. I might be interested in a grow off. Post up some details.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 8, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Plant's are all looking very nice brah. I might be interested in a grow off. Post up some details.


 Did i hear grow off :0 Uh Oh. lol


----------



## machnak (Nov 8, 2011)

GROW OFF GROW OFF GROW OFF! Shot glass or party cup hahaha.


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 8, 2011)

party cup grow off. lol. im down. lmao.


----------



## Psychild (Nov 8, 2011)

Wo0t! Party cup Party!!!  I have loads of beans I can plant.....let's get another comp going!


----------



## hazorazo (Nov 8, 2011)

My mic is broken on xbox, but I would love to play sometime! My dog bit the cable in half, haha! Gotta go get a new one sometime soon.


----------



## machnak (Nov 8, 2011)

hazorazo said:


> My mic is broken on xbox, but I would love to play sometime! My dog bit the cable in half, haha! Gotta go get a new one sometime soon.


My dog went through my wired one as well as wireless one in less than a week.  Damn them.


----------



## dr2brains (Nov 8, 2011)

What does white roots mean?
I just transplanted today and roots were white!


----------



## greenpower000 (Nov 8, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Anyone game for some Party Cup Grow Challenge here on my thread??? I got a bunch of Purple Le' Pews that just popped up!!! I will give the winner a mystery gift! Let me know if anyone wants to participate! I am sure greenpower000 will enter!!!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


Hell YEA !!!!!!!

I'm up for it... updating pics right now !!!!!


----------



## Psychild (Nov 8, 2011)

dr2brains said:


> What does white roots mean?
> I just transplanted today and roots were white!


 White roots are perfect! It means your roots are growing and staying healthy, anything else and you need to change up your watering schedule, or medium. &#8730;


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 8, 2011)

White roots= fucking great hehehe!!!! just like psy child said!!!!!!


----------



## dr2brains (Nov 9, 2011)

Great!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 9, 2011)

Bekindbud's Early Skunk x Jack Herer - This plant is amazing!! I cannot wait to get my hands on some clones of her!!!!


----------



## duchieman (Nov 9, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Anyone game for some Party Cup Grow Challenge here on my thread??? I got a bunch of Purple Le' Pews that just popped up!!! I will give the winner a mystery gift! Let me know if anyone wants to participate! I am sure greenpower000 will enter!!!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


I'm in! I'm also into taking the party to BC's house.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 9, 2011)

duchieman said:


> I'm in! I'm also into taking the party to BC's house.


I wish you would 

but understand why you dont ;(


----------



## duchieman (Nov 9, 2011)

Who knows. Maybe I'll win a trip to Disneyland or something and scalp the gate passes when I land in Cali and before I hop on the I-5 to where it's really Rockin! all night and Partying everyday.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 9, 2011)

Quick Update.....

*Day 1 of Flowering, let the real fun start now!!! *



*4-Purple Le' Pew Seedlings (CoCo)*
*1-K.O.Kush Seedling (CoCo)*
*2-Hawaii 5-O Clones (DWC/CoCo)*
*1-White Widow Clone (DWC)*
*1-Sour OG Clone (DWC)*

*All on 12/12 now*. These will stay in my tent till they are ready to be crossed or pollinated. Stocking up on beans!!!



Im off to church, gotta cleanse myself!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## kush groove (Nov 9, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Im off to church, gotta cleanse myself!!!!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


 
is it a sin to go to church stoned.....probably so........one of many reasons why i canceled my subscription
my religion is love and church is 24/7


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 9, 2011)

God blessed us with this plant so why not........that's my opinion.

Hey duch if you do come by I will brew a keg of coffee for the marathon smoke session...


----------



## greenpower000 (Nov 9, 2011)

Good luck and god speed bro !!!

Flowering time is the best time to be a grower : )


----------



## duchieman (Nov 9, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> God blessed us with this plant so why not........that's my opinion.
> 
> Hey duch if you do come by I will brew a keg of coffee for the marathon smoke session...


lol. I'm beginning to think I should be slowing down on the coffee these days. Too much of that shit is bad for you and the price just keeps going up and up. Wonder if you can grow coffee under and hps?


----------



## TWS (Nov 9, 2011)

you sure can ! lol


----------



## duchieman (Nov 9, 2011)

TWS said:


> you sure can ! lol


 Hey dude how's things? Thanks for the rep, sending one back at ya. So I wonder how long it would take and what you'd yield? Goin Googlin.


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 9, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> God blessed us with this plant so why not........that's my opinion.
> 
> Hey duch if you do come by I will brew a keg of coffee for the marathon smoke session...


thats not fair. lol. a set of stairs is a crippleds worst nemesis of all. lmao.

hey BKB i was thinkin about cutting all my hair off. what u think?


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 9, 2011)

wheels619 said:


> thats not fair. lol. a set of stairs is a crippleds worst nemesis of all. lmao.
> 
> hey BKB i was thinkin about cutting all my hair off. what u think?


Go for it...its a change and change is good!!! We will carry you up my stairs bro, you can trust us can you.....LOL


----------



## machnak (Nov 10, 2011)

I shaved all mine off not too long ago, so because I did, you should. I vote for the shave!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 10, 2011)

SUM FUNNY SHIT 



> *Cougar Kush* and *Skunkijuana* (Last Day of Veg)


i showed that to my wife her name is Juana 



i luv the plants color 




1Luv





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


wheels- in your av i hope that guy is prepin to fist her snatch not punch her lights out


----------



## duchieman (Nov 10, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> SUM FUNNY SHIT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey Dwezelitsame, I'm sorry, don't mean any disrespect to you or your wife, but you Married Juana? Now that's sum funny shit. Now I can't be the first to have said that can I? Again bro, no disrespect meant, just having fun.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 10, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> SUM FUNNY SHIT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo D, I think I remebered seeing something on your thread about 12/12 from seed.....I'm doing it with my Purple Le' Pews. Plan on making more beans, chuckin pollen boss....unique name your wife has.

@ duch, I'm sure D won't take that as disrespectful at all...

Today I am going to strip down the BG Special plant to clones. The roots are not getting better at all and I want to salvage it and get something out of it.

Make sure you all don't forget about our troops tomorrow, its Veterans Day. Keep them in your thoughts.

Peace 

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Nov 10, 2011)

I flipped to 12/12 yesterday.even for my plps! Saddly-autos to! Hahahah


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey BKB. .did you smoke the church yet? i didnt flush mine good enough and its super harsh. 
I was wondering if you were aware of the 12/12 from seed rocks contest. Up for prizes are some killa seeds and one of my Pepe le Pew skunk Drawings. 
I will post it for you in a bit.. 
Its easy... you dont really even need to be doing a 12/12 grow but it would be cool to have you join the thread... the best 12/12 grow thread by del66666.
Simply pm del66666 to let him know you want to participate. Get a creative photo with "12/12 from seed rocks poster" in the picture and submit it by Dec. 15th. 
thats it.. pretty easy for some good prizes. 
have a sunshiney day
dAt


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 10, 2011)

thanks the wifie is Cubano

12/12 me thinks thats a good idea especially if you got a lot of seeds an dont want to waste resources 

can always reveg the ones you want to -if you want to


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 10, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey BKB. .did you smoke the church yet? i didnt flush mine good enough and its super harsh.
> I was wondering if you were aware of the 12/12 from seed rocks contest. Up for prizes are some killa seeds and one of my Pepe le Pew skunk Drawings.
> I will post it for you in a bit..
> Its easy... you dont really even need to be doing a 12/12 grow but it would be cool to have you join the thread... the best 12/12 grow thread by del66666.
> ...


I have done 12/12 from seed but I am doing this cause I want to cross and get some beans. I will check it out, now you know I am horrible with CPU's so post me a link sweetie!!!! I am always game.


EDIT: Hey D, I miss them bombass Cuban Sandwiches back east!!!!!!

@KMK wy dont you pull them out before lights go out in your cab and continue to keep them under the lights??? (the Autos I am referring to)

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 10, 2011)

BK -da best ones came from Union City little cuba 
the wifs father lived there we used to vist -he passed though 
every vist i wanted a sandwich and one of dem spanish milk shakes 
had papya, mango, guava,all kinds of shit

dam i miss them to


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 10, 2011)

how about italian hot dogs they got them out there


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 10, 2011)

here she is BKB.. a LEMONY SKUNK ... one of the prizes
i will get the link to you shortly..


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 10, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> how about italian hot dogs they got them out there


No bro!!! Trust me, I would do anything for one of them....I cant even get Fucking Duck Sauce out here with a decent Egg Roll.

Quick story D, when I 1st moved out to Cali, I went to a Mexican hole in the wall type place and asked if they made Cuban Sandwiches and they looked at me funny in a pissed off way and thats when I realized I was far away from home! I miss the East Coast flavors and food! Especially the Chinese food!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah,i guess i could! Seeing how im home to do that now in mornings! Illl start today.i didnt really care enuff to be honest.there just a cupl lil autos,&its not like i need more pot.or more to harvest. I hate trimming with a passion!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 10, 2011)

the 12/12 from seed thread link for ya BKB
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/416589-12-12-seed-thread.html


----------



## machnak (Nov 10, 2011)

I'd have to say moving from VA to Las Vegas...I miss Chik'fil'a the most. Man I'd kill for a #1 no pickles and a sweet tea.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 10, 2011)

Here are my clones and 2 more Purple Le' Pews popped!!! 



Here is my Northern Skunk that I finished during the summer. This is her at Day 2 of Flowering. Reason I am putting this pic up is to compare to the Cougar Kush I got! This was one of my favorite smokes and grow, prolly 2nd to my 1st MD. No plant or smoke will ever be better than my 1st MD. 

*Northern Skunk Day 2 Flowering...*

View attachment 1881030

*Cougar Kush Day 2 of Flowering......*Is it safe to say this is a Northern Skunk Pheno???? If so, it just became my most favorite plant in my tent. Smallest yes, but a proven winner!!! Just keep in mind my Northern Skunk above was topped and LST'd and the Cougar is just Sup Crop'd. 

View attachment 1881033

Damn am I happy today after seeing this....This is why I love taking so many pics of my plants.

Amberz that picture is dope!!! Always appreciating your Art skills!

Peace

BKB


----------



## machnak (Nov 10, 2011)

How old are those clones BKB? Any roots?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 10, 2011)

bk you busy





dr amber 

you an outy or an iny 

from yo artwork you appear to be an iny 
i used to dabble wit drawing and painting last art was glass work


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 10, 2011)

machnak said:


> I'd have to say moving from VA to Las Vegas...I miss Chik'fil'a the most. Man I'd kill for a #1 no pickles and a sweet tea.


Come visit, we got Chik fil A out here 

and bud too!! lol


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 10, 2011)

machnak said:


> How old are those clones BKB? Any roots?


9 days old Mac, there are zits everywhere, prolly any day they will be bursting out! I call them zits cause it looks like a whitehead about to burst...LOL Nasty but thats the best anology I can come up with.

Peace

BKB


----------



## machnak (Nov 10, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Come visit, we got Chik fil A out here
> 
> and bud too!! lol


WHAT!? Man I'll be out there ASAP!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 10, 2011)

Smoke something bitch

[video=youtube;rvFfZPOiy2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvFfZPOiy2c[/video]


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 10, 2011)

I am its called Chemband....LOL

[video=youtube;gIToLqjJa1k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=gIToLqjJa1k[/video]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 10, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> bk you busy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dweezel
that is like really really wierd.. lmao. do you mean my belly button? if so its an iny with a ring that has a skull instead of a ball. lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 10, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> dweezel
> that is like really really wierd.. lmao. do you mean my belly button? if so its an iny with a ring that has a skull instead of a ball. lol


i think he was asking if you were a guy or a girl...


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 10, 2011)

rotflmfao. 

dude this money is burning a hole in my pocket. i keep looking for shit to buy.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 10, 2011)

wheels619 said:


> rotflmfao.
> 
> dude this money is burning a hole in my pocket. i keep looking for shit to buy.


Question: Isnt ROTF kinda redundant?


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 10, 2011)

no way dude. lol. ok maybe a little bit. smart ass.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 10, 2011)

thanks *bk* for clearin it up 
i dabble wit art an your art looks femy girlish girlie girl 

yo *wheels* your av you gona punch her or fist (f) her you a pimp or what


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 10, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> thanks *bk* for clearin it up
> i dabble wit art an your art looks femy girlish girlie girl
> 
> yo *wheels* your av you gona punch her or fist (f) her you a pimp or what


Look up Donkey Punch


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 10, 2011)

now dats sum funny shit and it is conclusive that im an old man 
we did not do half the crazy shit they do now


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 10, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> thanks *bk* for clearin it up
> i dabble wit art an your art looks femy girlish girlie girl
> 
> yo *wheels* your av you gona punch her or fist (f) her you a pimp or what


it does.. i wonder why it looks girly????.. thats interesting.. well if you must know.. yes i am an iny..


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hahahahaha that's funny


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 10, 2011)

machnak said:


> I'd have to say moving from VA to Las Vegas...I miss Chik'fil'a the most. Man I'd kill for a #1 no pickles and a sweet tea.


Me Too!!!!! There was not one in all of Hawaii, at least not on the big island!!!!!!!!!!! but there is one here in town I just have not made it there yet lol!!!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 10, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Yeah,i guess i could! Seeing how im home to do that now in mornings! Illl start today.i didnt really care enuff to be honest.there just a cupl lil autos,&its not like i need more pot.or more to harvest. I hate trimming with a passion!


Hahaha I will always help trim, I am going crazy right now, not having any plants to play with lol


----------



## machnak (Nov 10, 2011)

Man that would of been the first thing I did off the plane....seriously.  Well probably smoke, but then Chik-fil-a.


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hahaha I did not even see it til the other day and I had not smoked so I had no desire to eat at the time lol


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 10, 2011)

hay Dr i did not mean any harm -pleased to meet you 
you have skills 
i could tell from your art but could have been from a soft or fluffy man 

it seems that you do tats from sum your shading 
all the fill s are hand done and shadining in face -details of flames all great work 

imliken sound of that navel ring now

stay wit your talent 
1Luv

sorry bk got off topic


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 10, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> thanks *bk* for clearin it up
> i dabble wit art an your art looks femy girlish girlie girl
> 
> yo *wheels* your av you gona punch her or fist (f) her you a pimp or what


look up donkey punch and check the wiki definition of it. lmao.


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 10, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> it does.. i wonder why it looks girly????.. thats interesting.. well if you must know.. yes i am an iny..


wait what did i miss? lol. iny? i wanna see something in something if it involves a girl. lmao. no offense.

BKB new pics up. was thinkin about trimming the lower fan leaves but needed a few opinions fisrt. lol. let me know.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 10, 2011)

*Skunkijuana*



I am getting excited to see what these colas will look like.......

Peace

BKB


----------



## machnak (Nov 10, 2011)

You and I both, that node spacing is tight as fuck dude. She's just going to be sticks of bud.


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 11, 2011)

lookin totally bangin brotha.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow bekind, that girl looks amazing. I'm tuned in to see what this girl does for sure.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 11, 2011)

Happy Veterans Day! do it high and tight! hah


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 11, 2011)

HAPPY VETERANS DAY TO ALL VETS PAST AND PRESENT......WE SALUTE YOU ON THIS DAY!!!!! WE WILL NEVER FORGET!!!!!

Amberz that is AWESOME GIRL!!!!! 

Love your Battle on Bubble Bomb Hill Theme to honor our VETS!!! Thanks for taking time out of your busy day to honor our Vets.....YOU ROCK GIRL!!!!! Someone please REP her cause I cant....

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 11, 2011)

gotchobak bruh


----------



## machnak (Nov 11, 2011)

Love the picture man!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 11, 2011)

machnak said:


> Love the picture man!


Yeah it is and Dr. Amber takes her grows to new levels....


----------



## machnak (Nov 11, 2011)

Haha, I mean....Nice picture madam!


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 11, 2011)

i salute you dr amber


----------



## mugan (Nov 11, 2011)

sup BKB, guess am too late for veterans day, but am officially not American so mine is a diff date now . sux when you don't know when your holidays are


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 11, 2011)

hahahaha mugan!!!!!!!!


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 11, 2011)

i know its off topic but check this thread out. lol. got a wild hair up my butt and got interested in others ("others meaning u peeps") first grow experiences and equipement.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/486026-what-did-ur-first-grow.html#post6611779


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 12, 2011)

Yay I had Chick-fil-a today and it was soooooooooooo yummy!!!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 12, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Yay I had Chick-fil-a today and it was soooooooooooo yummy!!!!!


They are delicious....Tomorrow I will be doing a update.

I made it rain on my Cougar Kush. MIR is how I feed my soil plants, but I am trying it with a Coco medium and it seems to work. Droppy after MIR and perky the next day.

Peace

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!

BKB


----------



## machnak (Nov 12, 2011)

Jealous about the Chik-fil-a....I'd literally kill a bum for it.

Can't wait for the update BKB.


----------



## mugan (Nov 13, 2011)

hellz ya BKB updates,


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 13, 2011)

PLP


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 13, 2011)

Sunday Update....Damn you Giants!!!! 

Here is what I am smoking: *Atmosphere (White Widow x OG)*



*Clones*



*Coffee Can DWC (Sour OG,Hawaii 5-O,White Widow)*



*Skunkijuana Clone in CoCo*



*Cougar Kush Flowering Day 6*



*Skunijuana Flowering Day 6 (now has a 5 gallon bucket)*



Hope everyone had a great weekend....

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 13, 2011)

hey KindBud! the weekend went by way way too fast. I cant believe its over. I wish i didnt have to work tomorrow. 

Your plants look stellar. Really healthy. I like the variety of grow styles you have going on . And your strain selection is very exotic sounding. 
That bud your smoking is mouth watering. Is that a high Indica strain? what type of herb do you like the best?

I see that you have your cougar kush in a smart pot..right on dude... your just the man i need to talk to here.. right on time with that photo...thanks
I just got in from watering my girls. I have many of them in smartpots. I noticed this evening that ROOTs are growing out of the BOTTOM! this has never happened to me before. Should i be concerned and think about transplanting them into bigger smartpots? or just leave them alone. I cant tell you how much healthier everything is looking now that i switched over to coco.
Have an awesome work week BKB , are you participating in the Christmnas Tree compition? it sounds like fun and the compition is going to be fierce.. later dude..have a good one!


----------



## machnak (Nov 13, 2011)

Man those bitches look good, how long were they vegged again?


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 13, 2011)

Sweet update man. I love the coffee can dwc and your ladies are looking mighty fine.

Great work.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 13, 2011)

Looking real green bekind


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 13, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey KindBud! the weekend went by way way too fast. I cant believe its over. I wish i didnt have to work tomorrow.
> 
> Your plants look stellar. Really healthy. I like the variety of grow styles you have going on . And your strain selection is very exotic sounding.
> That bud your smoking is mouth watering. Is that a high Indica strain? what type of herb do you like the best?
> ...


 Its perfectly fine for the roots to pop out that how they get pruned and grow larger and dont get root bound. What is the xmas tree comp??? Yes the extended weekend did go real fast!!!


machnak said:


> Man those bitches look good, how long were they vegged again?


 I germed them Sept 13....about 2 months from germ I guess??? 


Dropastone said:


> Sweet update man. I love the coffee can dwc and your ladies are looking mighty fine.
> 
> Great work.


 Thanks Dropa we had a Coffee Can Grow Thread on here but it never took off.


hellraizer30 said:


> Looking real green bekind


Thanks HR, did a res change today and gave her 50% Nutes and a dose of Mother of all Bloom(MOAB) plus her 2nd dose of the Tea. I am brewing up more today!

Hey I am sold on this tea...I will continue to use it through out the grow. I even pour it in my clones. No slime or algea build ups in my res these last two changes! 

Peace All

BKB


----------



## machnak (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice.  Thanks for answering dude.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 13, 2011)

machnak said:


> Nice.  Thanks for answering dude.


I am going to have problems with height when that hooker starts to stretch!!! I only have about 18" to raise my light and then thats it! I honestly dont know what to do if she gets stretchy! I am hoping for little to no stretch! We will see by Thanksgiving...I should know what I am working with by then. I still might be coming there for Thanksgiving. I will PM you sometime this week. 

Peace

BKB


----------



## machnak (Nov 13, 2011)

Just start LST'ing that bitch. 

Sounds good dude.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow Bekind, you really like your girls big and bushy eh? You should give her a nice old world Russian name. You know. Those girls who will punch back? lol Looking great man. I don't know if I have the patience to veg a plant that long, yet. 

Amber, I conquer with bekind. The roots sticking out the pots are a good thing. The air will cause the root to rot, naturally pruning it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 14, 2011)

thank you for letting me know about the airpots BKB and Dutchyman. 

BKB i got the hookup for you bro.. on one condition though..lol
when you win those Jack Herer seeds your going to share a cup with me.lol

here you go ... gooo luck.. im expecting something brilliant from you do not let me down..
hahaha
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/486164-christmas-tree-competition.html


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 14, 2011)

Amberz I forgot to answer about the Atmosphere. It's a hybrid but mostly sativa dom. Buds are fluffy but heavily resin. The smoke very easy on the lungs, taste of a floral burst inhaling and classic OG Kush taste on the exhale. High is very up beat, brings out the creative side in me but as you smoke more it give you start getting the zone out affect. I want to get my hands on a strain like this to grow. I am not picky when it comes to sat or indicas as long as they get me high is what I care about. 

I'm going to check this Xmas tree contest. I have Jack Herer beans now but could always use more. Lol

@ duch, I was thinking either a Russian or German name since this plant is big like a female Olympic weight lifter. For some odd reason I love vegging.

Peace

BKB


----------



## duchieman (Nov 14, 2011)

Or any other Eastern Euro/Slavik name. lol


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 14, 2011)

hahahahahahahahah


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 14, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Or any other Eastern Euro/Slavik name. lol
> 
> View attachment 1887196


I was thinking more the lines of this chick.....That chick you posted scares the shit out of me!!! Damn I wonder what she does to her man if he doesnt hit that sweet spot correctly....LOL


----------



## mugan (Nov 14, 2011)

ahe prolly shaves her face every morning with all the steroids and hormones she's got to be on, haha prolly calls it her pussy tickler .... or sack tickler  i may not like muscles on my chicks but i still like chicks like this  
View attachment 1888081


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 14, 2011)

Week 1 of Flowering complete.....So far so good!

*Skunkijuana: *Yesterday's Res change was 50% Micro,Grow, and Bloom and 100% MOAB (Mother of all bloom) 6 cups of Tea. pH 5.7 and ppm 932. Didnt have to raise or lower the pH.



*Sour Og Roots: *Hit the res already...she seems great and her roots are beautiful and white! The TEA and X Nutes are a gem IMO.



Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice update bro, glad all the ladies are doing well!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 14, 2011)

BTW i need some PK pollen. 

Gonna make some Acapurple Kush  lol


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 14, 2011)

You know the Hawaii 5-O and White Widow roots have not hit the res yet and they were rooted before your Sour OG. Sour OG is going to rock!

No tengo ese....


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 14, 2011)

nice looking plants bro!! glad you made the best out of a bad situation. i like the way the the tea has turned things around in a posative way. great job man!!!


----------



## mugan (Nov 14, 2011)

WOW ,those plants look grt,


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 14, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> You know the Hawaii 5-O and White Widow roots have not hit the res yet and they were rooted before your Sour OG. Sour OG is going to rock!
> 
> No tengo ese....


what happened to it??


----------



## machnak (Nov 15, 2011)

Looks nice and green man, that Skunkijuana is gonna be a monster.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 16, 2011)

nnnnnnnnnnniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicccccccccccccccccceeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

work bkb 
lookin gowd
whats there ages bruh
if i look up healthy mj plant im sure to see there pics


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks all for the kind words...you all rock!!!!

Hey D the Skunkijuana germ date Sept 13,2011 so a total of 54 days......flowering start date Nov 7,2011. Never had a plant this larger ever before flowering. Shoudl be very interesting to see how I manage this one.

Update coming shortly with my Cougar Kush and comparing root pics....

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 16, 2011)

Start off with some Atmosphere and a layer of Chemband Keif.....anyone care to join me?



*Holy Root-Ski.....Sour OG!!!* 1st pic is her roots on Monday 14 Nov... 2nd and 3rd pic are her roots today Wednesday 16 Nov...



*Coffee Can DWC* (White Widow, Hawaii 5-0, Sour OG)



*Coco Grow *(Skunkijuana, Hawaii 5-0, 2-Purple Le' Pew)



*My Cougar.....she is one fine ass Cougar!!!!*



Something about this picture puts a nice size smile on my face!!!!!



Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 16, 2011)

That shit puts a huge smile on my face bro!!! Glad to see the cougar is liking her new home. And all this time I thought you were scared of pussy


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 16, 2011)

ill take ahit on dat glass 
dem roots lookto be correct though i only know soil personally 
but white roots agood sign

my fav


----------



## machnak (Nov 16, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> my fav


Agreed.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 16, 2011)

My fav may sound crazy but its the Sour OG roots.....you aint got shit without healthy roots!!!!! rOOt pRon ROCKS!!!!

I am not scared of pussy, just scared of the luggage that comes behind it!!!!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 16, 2011)

no shit you get da roots in line the rest will follow


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 16, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> no shit you get da roots in line the rest will follow


Very true D!!!!!


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey BKB, it's good to see you are still growing those beautiful trees I can't wait to see the size of the buds on that one fat ass tree you just put to flower, the Skunkijuana. They all look so healthy and green I'm growing the 2 Mamadude seeds you gave me, 1of the seeds was crushed and 1 auto Blue Mystic. I posted a few pics, check them out.


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 16, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> My fav may sound crazy but its the Sour OG roots.....you aint got shit without healthy roots!!!!! rOOt pRon ROCKS!!!!
> 
> I am not scared of pussy, just scared of the luggage that comes behind it!!!!!


lol. what u scared of a little junk in the trunk bkb? lol. i feel ya man.
roots are lookin bangin bro. good shit.


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 17, 2011)

had to do it. lol. 


they made me change the donkey punch avatar. 

"Hey man, hate to sound like a prude, but would you mind changing your avatar? It's pretty graphic and might be offensive to some of our users. A lot more ladies use this forum than you would think and some might be offended or grossed out by that. We've had complaints about avatars like that in the past. Thanks for understanding."


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 17, 2011)

CHIEF PUFF PUFF said:


> Hey BKB, it's good to see you are still growing those beautiful trees I can't wait to see the size of the buds on that one fat ass tree you just put to flower, the Skunkijuana. They all look so healthy and green I'm growing the 2 Mamadude seeds you gave me, 1of the seeds was crushed and 1 auto Blue Mystic. I posted a few pics, check them out.


What up woman.....glad to see you back in action. How was your break? I will be on your thread to follow. Not sure if you know Kottonmouth King but he did a MD grow and yielded some serious MD bud. You should check his thread. Always good to hear from Mrs Puff Puff. Another awesome female grower! You remebered when I wrote a email to RIU about making you a Mrs Ganja? They never replied back.

*EDIT Hey Chief you got a new thread???? Post it on my thread please....*



wheels619 said:


> had to do it. lol.
> View attachment 1892049
> 
> they made me change the donkey punch avatar.
> ...


Hey wheels is that message from a MOD? You should write back that if there were concerned about females taking offense from your avi then why won't they fix the gender for their users. They have females on this site that are called Mr.Ganja.


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 17, 2011)

good point dude. yeah it was from a mod. i wanted to go satyy fuck u but looked at his profile first. he is the outdoor mod.  and thats true we need some miss ganja. lol.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 17, 2011)

I think my SKunkijuana is telling me she is a little more hungry on the P n K side......
This is a fan leaf that was from the bottom and fell off....I think I am going to raise her Bloom nutes, next feeding. Last res change her ppm was 932. Maybe 1000-1100 next feeding....Agree or Dis-Agree?



Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 17, 2011)

That just looks like nute burn from splashing on the leaves IMO


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 17, 2011)

mine look the same towards the bottom of the plants from where i splash the fuck out of them when feeding. 
but hey go for it. they look kinda light in color. im slowely adding more nutes everytime i water to see what they will take. cuz im broke and dont have a ppm meter.  lol.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 17, 2011)

Its on a few of my lower fan leaves and fan leaves only. Plus I mix my nutes in a separate bucket and just change the bucket out so it cant be spillage...Not sure but I am also not sweating it cause her whole canopy is fine! She is a Mag whore too, I am learning how she eats!!! This is what I love about hydro, you can really control their diets!


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 17, 2011)

phospherous def, really nothing to worry about as the plant will draw from the most mature leaves first. why its on the lower leaves probably. long as your nutes are supplying the majority on their needs you wont have a problem. if you see a malor transition into newer leaves you will need to up the phosperous or risk the health of total plant. thats my .02 worth lol

edit: i cut n copied this from a report ive got stashed away...
Phosphorus is highly mobile in plants and when deficient it may be translocated from

old plant tissue to young actively growing areas. Consequently, early vegetative

responses to phosphorus are often observed.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 17, 2011)

Well your .02 is worth much more here bro! Thanks.


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 17, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Well your .02 is worth much more here bro! Thanks.


thanks bkb, your tea should add readily available p to your res. add a bit more than you have been, wont hurt the plant as its hard to over feed with tea but the higer p in the mix may just balance things out. def worth a try...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 18, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I think my SKunkijuana is telling me she is a little more hungry on the P n K side......
> This is a fan leaf that was from the bottom and fell off....I think I am going to raise her Bloom nutes, next feeding. Last res change her ppm was 932. Maybe 1000-1100 next feeding....Agree or Dis-Agree?
> 
> View attachment 1892933View attachment 1892932
> ...


I dont know BKB.. my instinct is telling me that this is light burn, meaning from your bulb. I find the same type of leaf disorders on my bottom fan leaves as well..i just think they are old and while watered they had some water dry on them and eventually it has eaten the leaf up.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 18, 2011)

haha, just read a few others think so as well.. wow, im finally catching on!
Have a wonderful weekend BKB. Thanks so much for the arsenal..lol.. your the best!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 18, 2011)

im lukin at it it luks like sumtin in its system almost like lite burn-an almost like nute burn - but niether 
from sumtin the si=ystem of the leaf 
theh leaf thats half gone look at its edges the third from right
now look at rest of ther edges -just edges for now 
see how second leaf on left is just starting to change 
it is effectin sum quicker for sum reason 
almost as if it started at the 1/2 leaf and spred 
in gradiant degrees to da rest ofem 

my diagnoses could be two effects guilty sumtn happin in 
inside maken um weak an then light doin damage 
hapen to many more leaves 
lets see plant 

the ever see da lawn doctors well i make house calls as da weed doctor
you look at da chart an info i put up 
i got a few more ill try to member an do a look around

oh which one da leaf from 

i got yo back
1Luv


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 18, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> im lukin at it it luks like sumtin in its system almost like lite burn-an almost like nute burn - but niether
> from sumtin the si=ystem of the leaf
> theh leaf thats half gone look at its edges the third from right
> now look at rest of ther edges -just edges for now
> ...


 
Here she is D, I will take a shot of her as soon the lights go out so you can see her true color. She is a nice healthy green. The fan leaf was from the bottom under her skirt. I think she can use a little more food, I am going to raise her from 900ppm to 1100ppm. I am sure she can handle it cause that feeding is 50% dosage of baseline nute and 100% MOAB flowering additive. So now I am not going to give her MOAB and just give her a normal dose of baseline nutes. Pretty much BC99 tells me how much to put in her feedings cause he used these nutes before. He helps me a lot!

Skunkijuana Flowering Day 11....Duch I think I will name her Sasha! (Czech)


I will get that shot in about 2 hours....

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 18, 2011)

Lightzzzzz Out!!!! Snap snap...


----------



## machnak (Nov 18, 2011)

AH! She's GAAAAAHHHH-GEEEOOOUUUSSS! Fucking DOPE ass plant.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 18, 2011)

whos BC99?. i wanna plant like that!!!!!!!! . ill even take the little spots on the bottom leaves for a plant like that you lucky bastard. shes a knock out. Good nite Sasha you sexy bitch.


----------



## machnak (Nov 18, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> whos BC99?. i wanna plant like that!!!!!!!! . ill even take the little spots on the bottom leaves for a plant like that you lucky bastard. shes a knock out. Good nite Sasha you sexy bitch.


BillCollector99 is the name, he's a few posts up. Grows some bomb ass weed that man, you should check out his thread


----------



## machnak (Nov 18, 2011)

Here ya go Doctor!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/339030-my-first-legal-medical-grow-58.html


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 18, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Lightzzzzz Out!!!! Snap snap...
> 
> View attachment 1894929View attachment 1894928


instant hardon. lol. looks bangin my friend.  reminds me that i gotta get some pics of my babies.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 18, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> whos BC99?. i wanna plant like that!!!!!!!! . ill even take the little spots on the bottom leaves for a plant like that you lucky bastard. shes a knock out. Good nite Sasha you sexy bitch.


He is my red headed step little brother....


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 19, 2011)

*Skunkijuana (Early Skunk x Herijuana OG)*

*Early Skunk* (These were clones that were rooted 12/12. I got 6 total seeds between the two plants.)



*Herijuana OG* (Hermied up with only one or two nanners)



I took one seed and germd it and its the Skunkijuana plus she is a female. Could the other 5 beans of this all be feminized? Or was I lucky 1 of 1 fem?

Either way I cant complain, lets just hope this plant wont hermie up on me. Not clear on how crossing and genetics work.

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 19, 2011)

bkb you are the giant slyer in dis land 
cause you be slayinum bruh 
stay on course 

look like sum fine healthy good eatin country gals dresed up posen for pics



far as dat one leaf i thought it was a plant prob
yeh id say nute an on da bottom to 
me tryin to help you - you should be helpin me 
lookin at dem pics


----------



## mugan (Nov 19, 2011)

nice budz BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 19, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> whos BC99?. i wanna plant like that!!!!!!!! . ill even take the little spots on the bottom leaves for a plant like that you lucky bastard. shes a knock out. Good nite Sasha you sexy bitch.


 If you don't know, now you know 

Nice to make your acquaintance .


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 19, 2011)

Too bad we cant have a wake and bake session now. I didnt get good sleep last night.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 19, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Too bad we cant have a wake and bake session now. I didnt get good sleep last night.


come over then


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 19, 2011)

u bastards plannin something without a cripple huh. i never get called to get high and chill anymore. im gonna go pout in my room.  lol.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 19, 2011)

wheels619 said:


> u bastards plannin something without a cripple huh. i never get called to get high and chill anymore. im gonna go pout in my room.  lol.


wheel your ass over there....Im rolling a Sour D with Chemband Kief Blunt!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 19, 2011)

wheels619 said:


> u bastards plannin something without a cripple huh. i never get called to get high and chill anymore. im gonna go pout in my room.  lol.


 I have personal issues with hanging out with multiple people. I get real bad anxiety to be honest. I don't know if you guys have ever noticed, but I prefer chill sessions to be 1 on 1, keeps my anxiety down.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 19, 2011)

Wait let me jump a flight 4000mile brt


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 19, 2011)

well just like I have cat allergies and I still go there.....if you smoke enough your anxiety will go away!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 19, 2011)

What day did I come to your house to get that skunkijuana clone?


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 19, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> What day did I come to your house to get that skunkijuana clone?


*Nov 12, 2011.....*

I am going away for a few days so BC99 is going to babysit my garden while I am gone. I will be back Wednesday morning.

*Skunkijuana Clones Rooted* and getting Xplant in 1 gallon containers. (Soil)



*Coffee Can Grow (Sour OG, Hawaii 5-O, White Widow) Sour OG Root porn!*



*Cougar Kush Flowering Day 12*



*Re arranged my tent....Cougar and Skunk looking SEXY!*



*Skunkijuana has a pot belly....*



Peace

BKB


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 19, 2011)

Everything looks top notch B. Hope you have a safe and happy trip brah.


----------



## machnak (Nov 19, 2011)

Have a good trip dude, your ladies will be fine when you return!


----------



## Joedank (Nov 19, 2011)

shit looks steller!! just got back from a trip and my shit looks great!! made me have faith in people again...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 20, 2011)

you rockin an sockin um B


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 20, 2011)

what a hardon. lol. hit me up when u get back into town. ur shity looks bangin bro. be safe.

on a side note. hate to cut in BKB many apologies but i need all the peeps opinions in ur thread since they r the only ones i really chat it up with. lol. having an issue please give me ur opinions.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/488644-nut-pistils-help.html


----------



## mugan (Nov 20, 2011)

wow BKB you make those plants look good


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 21, 2011)

Yay BKB your stuff looks banging!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 21, 2011)

Due to popular demand:

pumpkin cheesecake - 
hands on time 25 minutes - total time 2 H 25 minutes (includes chilling) - serves 8 [lol... or 2 potheads]

For the Crust-
2 cups graham cracker crumbs (from 14 graham crackers)
2 tablespoons granulated sugar
1/2 cup (1 stick) unsalted butter, melted

For the Filling
1.25 oz envelope unflavored gelatin
1 - 8 oz bar cream cheese, at room temp
1 - 15 oz can pumpkin puree
1 cup sour cream
3/4 cup granulated sugar
2 teaspoons pumpkin pie spice
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract

Make the crust-
Heat oven to 400 deg F. In a medium bowl, combine the graham cracker crumbs, sugar, and butter. Transfer to a 9 inch springform pan. Using a straight-sided dry measuring cup, press the mixture into the bottom and 2 inches up the sides of the pan. Bake until set, 8 to 10 minutes. Let cool.

Make and chill the filling-
Sprinkle the gelatin over 1/4 cup boiling water. Let stand, stirring occasionally, until dissolved, about 5 minutes.

Using an electric mixer, beat the cream cheese until smooth. Mix in the pumpkin, sour cream, sugar, pumpkin spice, and vanilla. Mix in the gelatin mixture until incorporated.

Pour the mixture into the crust and refrigerate, covered, until firm, at least 2 hours and up to 2 days.

Hope you enjoy bro! Maybe enjoy some for Thanksgiving.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 21, 2011)

Yo jig......thanks a million for that recipe. I am a sucker for pumpkin pie. I am going to get everything and make two pies. One regular n one with cannabis butter. I will sub the butter in the crust with my butter. I am so stoked about this recipe. Thanks again jig....

Peace
BKB


----------



## mugan (Nov 21, 2011)

this is the third recipe i got from this site


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 21, 2011)

Speaking of recipes... not sure if you've seen this thread: 

https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/412878-badkats-cannapharm-canna-caps-uv.html


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 22, 2011)

Love this site and I love pumkin pie too!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mugan (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow thx, i came across that thread when i was stoned as fuck .. and i couldn't remember her name i been trying to find it again


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 22, 2011)

Thats about 100% of us RIU can't remeber....


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 22, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Yo jig......thanks a million for that recipe. I am a sucker for pumpkin pie. I am going to get everything and make two pies. One regular n one with cannabis butter. I will sub the butter in the crust with my butter. I am so stoked about this recipe. Thanks again jig....
> 
> Peace
> BKB


Mmm. u gotta hook me up with some of that punkin pie yo.  crap now i gotta make some pumpkin pie. lol. hey check my thread in a bit im gonna murder that big one and see the roots.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm on a plane right now leaving the East Coast and heading home to the West Coast......tomorrow I will update my grow.


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 22, 2011)

Will be glad when you are home safe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see your pics


----------



## mugan (Nov 23, 2011)

Don't for get to jack the peanuts BKB , those MF charge to much to fly


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hahahaha soooo true!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thats what im saying at least get some munchie food for when you fire up


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 23, 2011)

HOME SWEET HOME!!!! What a mess the airport was last night....I decided to leave last night cause I know today is going to be a nightmare for travelers!!! I ask everyone to take your time this weekend and be safe if your traveling and compensate for delays if traveling....

Cheap bastards only offered a bag of pretzels on a 4 hour flight....

Well the lights are on in my tent and everything is looking different after not seeing my plants for 3 days I can really see a difference....I would like to thank my bro BC99 for taking care of my ladies and keeping them ladies satisfy.....

Us men know how hard it is sometimes keeping the ladies satisfied!!! LOL

Unfortunately I did fuck away all my clones....I didnt crack the dome and the got all slimey and nasty...so I chucked them. My mistake and I learned. Oh well. I will post some pics in alittle bit....

Be safe out there if your traveling, its crazy!

Peace

BKB


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2011)

Welcome home bro. And a happy thanksgiving in the morrow.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 23, 2011)

You too Jig, thanks!!!! I am going to Vons and Albertsons to get the ingredients for the Pumpkin Pie! I am stoked about the recipe!!!! Hey bro, when does the ski season open up there? I would like to take my kids up there to do some Snow Tubin....I am sure you know the spots for that jig!!!! Might have to meet up there and have a blast in the snow soon!!!!

*Sasha my Czech Lady*....Skunkijuana Flowering Day 16

She does seem to be stretching at all, which is a good thing IMO. I hope she doesnt have a late stretch in her!!!



*Coffee Can Grow* really taking off now......



*Sour OG Root pRon*....I love root pRon!!!! I might have to up can the Sour OG cause she is sucking it down!!!!! I got larger coffee container for that. 



*Purple Le' Pews* 12/12 from seeds.....



Peace All

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 23, 2011)

Damn I forgot to show off Stiffler's Mom....*Cougar Kush Flowering Day 16*


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Hey bro, when does the ski season open up there? I would like to take my kids up there to do some Snow Tubin....I am sure you know the spots for that jig!!!! Might have to meet up there and have a blast in the snow soon!!!!


It opens pretty much when it gets cold enough. Sometimes it's open by now, but we haven't had any significant snow fall yet. Plus it's been really warm the past few nights. A good way to know is to check is to look at snow-valley.com They are the lowest resort, so if they are good and running then everything should be good. Oh... haha, their website says today is opening day. So there you go. However that's just the resort that has apparently been making snow. There won't be any laying around, so if you want to go tubing right now you'd have to pay. I'll let you know when there is snow laying enough to tube on.

And fyi, I'm not actually in big bear, I'm in crestline. I just say big bear becuase more people know where it is and crestline is a small town... don't want everyone knowing I live and grow here.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 23, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> It opens pretty much when it gets cold enough. Sometimes it's open by now, but we haven't had any significant snow fall yet. Plus it's been really warm the past few nights. A good way to know is to check is to look at snow-valley.com They are the lowest resort, so if they are good and running then everything should be good. Oh... haha, their website says today is opening day. So there you go. However that's just the resort that has apparently been making snow. There won't be any laying around, so if you want to go tubing right now you'd have to pay. I'll let you know when there is snow laying enough to tube on.
> 
> And fyi, I'm not actually in big bear, I'm in crestline. I just say big bear becuase more people know where it is and crestline is a small town... don't want everyone knowing I live and grow here.


A little late now, lol


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 23, 2011)

I am very familiar with Crestline, I use to go up there a lot, I had a cousin who went to Rim of the World but moved awhile back from the mountain...Do they still have cops checking cars for chains on the roads going up??? I got turned around one time cause I had my Honda without chains....LOL I was pissed off!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2011)

They have chain control when necessary. I always carry chains, or drive my big jeep, so they don't mess with me. However I got really fucked one time. They were way too low and made me put on my chains... so I had to drive for miles with chains on. And one broke... then the other broke. Then I got stuck in the snow. It was not good. Luckily I pick up a lot of hitch hikers and thus I have great karma and the first tow truck guy who drove by picked me up. He was driving a flatbed and wasn't acutally allowed to pick anyone up, so he just hooked a chain to his hitch and to my car and drug me into town. Why I know it was karma was that there were a bunch of cars stuck before me and after me... yet I was the one who got picked up. Thanks Ian (the driver).

You can check rimoftheworld.net to see if chain controls are in place.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 23, 2011)

Always got to respect Karma!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hehehehe right!!!! I would not wanna be on those roads without the proper EQ!!!!!!!


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 23, 2011)

i have decided to murder that other mercury and just start over. it started doing the same shit to me. ill post some pictures of it later on after i beat the hell out of it with my novelty padres baseball bat.  should make me feel better.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 23, 2011)

Need some advice from the pros.....do I need to add some Cal/Mag or "P" or "K" to her diet??? These are two leaves from the lower skirt of my Skunkijuana....I am not worried but wondering if its a sign of needing more food????



Skunkijuana taking on a Xmas Tree look......



Peace

BKB


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 23, 2011)

they still look really green up towards the back of the leaves. maybe hook them up with a little bit more food just to see how it works. u got a ppm meter right? mine never looked like that so i really honestly have no idea.  but the rest of the plant looks gortgeopus.


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 23, 2011)

yes that "gorgeous" in retard. lmao. i cant type for shit today.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 23, 2011)

1105 PPM 5.7 pH


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 23, 2011)

To be honest after a little research it looks like a manganese deficiency, she might need a little more micro bro.

And dont spill nutes on the damn leaves!! lol


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 23, 2011)

hahahaha im an idiot. lmao. disregard my comment.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 23, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> To be honest after a little research it looks like a manganese deficiency, she might need a little more micro bro.
> 
> And dont spill nutes on the damn leaves!! lol


I still have Cal/Mag here or just add more X Micro next feeding?? Her next feeding is scheduled for this Saturday.


----------



## hazorazo (Nov 23, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> To be honest after a little research it looks like a manganese deficiency, she might need a little more micro bro.
> 
> And dont spill nutes on the damn leaves!! lol


I agree, it is either manganese or potassium. My vote would be to use a regular NPK fertilizer, I have even used some of my veg fert for one feeding, since the flowering ferts are lower in nitrogen. If that does not work, I would say you have it down to manganese. I just had leaves like this, and did a good NPK feeding like I said, and it cleared most of the issues up. I am sure you are keeping your PH in check, right? So it would not be your PH locking nutes out? Wishing you luck, man! Love all these opportunities to learn with my buddies!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 23, 2011)

He is using X-nutrients 3 part nutes, Micro, Grow and bloom. However the MOAB was a new addition that we havent tried yet. Could be an issue with the moab, or just not enough of the Mn. 

On double check, their bloom fert is what contains the Mn, due to the reduction of bloom nutes because of the MOAB, is probably why the plant is showing a slight Mn deficiency.


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 24, 2011)

found something that might interest u bkb. check out figures 4 and 16 both of which look similar to ur leaves bro. i actually saw this site online once but havent been able to locate it since. lol. and then this guy posted a copy of it which i thought was pretty pimp.  may or may not help. good luck brotha.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/488960-pot-plant-problems-visual-guide.html


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 24, 2011)

Good luck  I am watching !!!!


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 24, 2011)

Welcome back BKB. Glad you had a safe trip.


----------



## fumble (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving BKB! Enjoy your day.


----------



## machnak (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving dude!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 24, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> He is using X-nutrients 3 part nutes, Micro, Grow and bloom. However the MOAB was a new addition that we havent tried yet. Could be an issue with the moab, or just not enough of the Mn.
> 
> On double check, their bloom fert is what contains the Mn, due to the reduction of bloom nutes because of the MOAB, is probably why the plant is showing a slight Mn deficiency.


 I am going to give her a full dose of Xmicro and Xbloom on Saturday when I do a res change...I am sure she can hold out till then.


wheels619 said:


> found something that might interest u bkb. check out figures 4 and 16 both of which look similar to ur leaves bro. i actually saw this site online once but havent been able to locate it since. lol. and then this guy posted a copy of it which i thought was pretty pimp.  may or may not help. good luck brotha.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/488960-pot-plant-problems-visual-guide.html


 Thanks wheels, I got that link already but sure it will help others....I always check myself and then ask here to confirm


Dropastone said:


> Welcome back BKB. Glad you had a safe trip.


 Thanks brother it was crazy traveling around the holidays but I am happy to be home!!!


hazorazo said:


> I agree, it is either manganese or potassium. My vote would be to use a regular NPK fertilizer, I have even used some of my veg fert for one feeding, since the flowering ferts are lower in nitrogen. If that does not work, I would say you have it down to manganese. I just had leaves like this, and did a good NPK feeding like I said, and it cleared most of the issues up. I am sure you are keeping your PH in check, right? So it would not be your PH locking nutes out? Wishing you luck, man! Love all these opportunities to learn with my buddies!


Learning is priceless....my ph is solid, I am using X Nutrient base line up and it seems to be doing a very good job. I was using the MOAB(Flowering Supp) which required me to cut my baseline in half when using. Sasha is large so maybe she likes eating a lot. Its my 1st time growing this so like all other strains, gotta learn the strain. 

Thanks everyone for answering and helping me out learn my strain!!!!

Have a Happy Thanksgiving RIU!!!! Enjoy!!!! I am going to high as fuck and eat a ton....I plan on gaining 5 lbs today! LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## hazorazo (Nov 24, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I am going to give her a full dose of Xmicro and Xbloom on Saturday when I do a res change...I am sure she can hold out till then.
> 
> Thanks wheels, I got that link already but sure it will help others....I always check myself and then ask here to confirm
> 
> ...


Happy Thanksgiving! Turkey just went in the oven! I am about to hit some IA Hash and chill out and watch some football!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 24, 2011)

hazorazo said:


> Happy Thanksgiving! Turkey just went in the oven! I am about to hit some IA Hash and chill out and watch some football!


Have a good one  Remember the things you are thankful for!!

Ill join you in some hash smokin as well, got my bowl of Chemband hash lit.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 24, 2011)

Haz's I got to take a run at that IA.....you got some bomb ass IA!!!!!

I just finished changing out all res of my Coffee Can Grow(905ppm 5.8ph I also add some Silica Shield to the mix). I also had to up can the Sour OG clone cause she was sucking it down too fast...she is now in a larger Coffee Can...LOL Gotta love growing in coffee containers!!!

Going to make some of Jig's Pumpkin Pie! Damn Jig I remember when you post that pie on the 600 thread, i was drooling over it! Thanks again.

Peace

BKB


----------



## machnak (Nov 24, 2011)

Coffee Containers, hell yes!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 24, 2011)

machnak said:


> Coffee Containers, hell yes!


I found this thread in the archives: https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/436885-coffee-can-growers.html

Its a shame it never took off, i thought it would of....

Peace

BKB


----------



## machnak (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice find, I'm surprised as well. You should get one going!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 24, 2011)

machnak said:


> Nice find, I'm surprised as well. You should get one going!


Shit he started the thread!!! He has always had a coffee can or two going!!


----------



## machnak (Nov 24, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Shit he started the thread!!! He has always had a coffee can or two going!!


Let's get a new 'competition going'


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hell yeah we will blow it up hehehe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 25, 2011)

Actually BC99 started the Coffee Can Growers thread, not me. I always use them as starters for DWC grows. Good space management. I am going to try my best to finish the plants in the coffee containers cause they are all going to be pollinated for more beans!!! 

Hope everyone enjoyed their Thanksgiving, I did and wanted to thank BC99 and his family for having me over and letting me get my grub on! Thanks brother!!!

My Skunijuana is starting to turn yellow on her fan leaves, I might add some "N" to her diet too now

Peace

BKB


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 25, 2011)

What a great guy! Hope you guys had a good time. I ate way too much... didn't even have a bite of the cake.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 25, 2011)

Things are looking good after Thanksgiving......

*Cougar Kush Flowering Day 18*



*Hawaii 5-O and White Widow Clones Flowering Day 18*



*Skunkijuana Clones Flowering Day 5*



*Sour OG Clone Flowering Day 18*



*Hawaii 5-O and Skunkijuana Clones Flowering Day 12*



*Purple Le' Pews 12/12 from seed Day 18*



*Sasha Flowering Day 18* 
More of her fan leaves are getting yellow with those spots. She gets a fresh res tomorrow.



Peace

BKB


----------



## Psychild (Nov 25, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Things are looking good after Thanksgiving......
> 
> *Cougar Kush Flowering Day 18*
> 
> ...


 is that what those spots mean?  been wondering what those were on my plants


----------



## fumble (Nov 25, 2011)

High there BKB. Beautiful girls. I am gonna have to start saving my folgers containers. lol


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 25, 2011)

Hooray "Homer" Buckets!

Very very nice, BKB...very nice indeed!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 25, 2011)

Psychild said:


> is that what those spots mean?  been wondering what those were on my plants


 I think its my plant telling me she needs more flowering nutes. She is yellowing on her larger fan leaves only. Tomorrow she get fed with a fresh res and some tea. Thanks for coming by my thread. Glad to have you here.


fumble said:


> High there BKB. Beautiful girls. I am gonna have to start saving my folgers containers. lol


 I grew Sasha out of a Folgers container. They work well and are great on space. Happy to have you here fumble. I always see you around.


Metasynth said:


> Hooray "Homer" Buckets!
> 
> Very very nice, BKB...very nice indeed!


Meta I am thrilled to see you here bro. Thank you all for the kind words. I am happy my garden is looking good and what a difference a larger light makes....

Peace 
BKB


----------



## Psychild (Nov 25, 2011)

Larger light is amazing! I can't wait to get an upgrade....just got a 400 a couple months ago, and it's WAAAAAY faster than those CFLs  Can't wait to go LED though!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 25, 2011)

I went from 400 to a 600 then back to a 400 to now with a 1000. I vegged my Skunkijuana with a 400 watt mh bulb. Flowering with the 1000 n I love it so far. I'm to broke to afford leds.


----------



## machnak (Nov 25, 2011)

It just keeps bett-errrrrrrrr!


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 25, 2011)

Looks good man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greenpower000 (Nov 25, 2011)

Beautiful as always BKB !!!

You definitely have a green thumb ! I see alot of yellowing and nute def with the cup growing... its so damn hard to tune into those small cups sometimes..... "air pot" cups at that ... they dry out faster ... and are a little more tedious to water.

Keep up the beautiful work bro !

GP


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 25, 2011)

greenpower000 said:


> Beautiful as always BKB !!!
> 
> You definitely have a green thumb ! I see alot of yellowing and nute def with the cup growing... its so damn hard to tune into those small cups sometimes..... "air pot" cups at that ... they dry out faster ... and are a little more tedious to water.
> 
> ...


Hey gp you might want to get a 5 gallon Homer Bucket from home depot and a air pump with a air stone. Make 5 gallons of mute mix and put the air stone in it so you don't have to constantly mix nutes to feed. Thats what I am doing for all my seedlings and clones. I get tired of mixing nutes all the time.

Thanks for the kind works gp, mac and kona.....contest to come very soon, go to the coffee can growers thread.

Peace
BKB


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 26, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Hey gp you might want to get a 5 gallon Homer Bucket from home depot and a air pump with a air stone. Make 5 gallons of mute mix and put the air stone in it so you don't have to constantly mix nutes to feed. Thats what I am doing for all my seedlings and clones. I get tired of mixing nutes all the time.
> 
> Thanks for the kind works gp, mac and kona.....contest to come very soon, go to the coffee can growers thread.
> 
> ...


thats the same thing im doin now with my nutes. smart man. mix a few gallons at a time for the small ones then 5 gallons of full strength vegg and bloom bnutes. thats a smart man right there. lol. gotta get more stones and 1/4" tubing. u got any extra bkb? i gotta make a run to the hydro store. u need anything while im there?


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 26, 2011)

Looking good as always brah.


----------



## Psychild (Nov 26, 2011)

greenpower000 said:


> Beautiful as always BKB !!!
> 
> You definitely have a green thumb ! I see alot of yellowing and nute def with the cup growing... its so damn hard to tune into those small cups sometimes..... "air pot" cups at that ... they dry out faster ... and are a little more tedious to water.
> 
> ...


 Man I feel you! I had such a hard time keeping those party cups happy! Don't get me wrong, I made it to harvest all the time, but it wasn't easy! Step it up to 1 gals! I promise you'll like the outcome of one big plant than you will 5-6 little plants. Take you a clone in flower, and use that in your big pot &#8730;


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 26, 2011)

wheels619 said:


> thats the same thing im doin now with my nutes. smart man. mix a few gallons at a time for the small ones then 5 gallons of full strength vegg and bloom bnutes. thats a smart man right there. lol. gotta get more stones and 1/4" tubing. u got any extra bkb? i gotta make a run to the hydro store. u need anything while im there?


Can you get me about four 600 watt ballast, four 600 watt bulbs, two 8" CFM Fans, two Presh Filters, House and Garden Roots Excelurator and a digital pH/TDS/EC Pen....thanks bro!!


Dropastone said:


> Looking good as always brah.


I am running out of space fast, I had to raise the light more today.....Thanks Dropa!!!


Psychild said:


> Man I feel you! I had such a hard time keeping those party cups happy! Don't get me wrong, I made it to harvest all the time, but it wasn't easy! Step it up to 1 gals! I promise you'll like the outcome of one big plant than you will 5-6 little plants. Take you a clone in flower, and use that in your big pot &#8730;


I told GP he should use 1 gallon smart pots and he would yield some serious bud, not that he isnt cause GP is really pounding out bud out of those cups!!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 26, 2011)

Some Cougar pics of her today....Different views and one of her stalk that was Super Duper Crop'd by BC...



Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 26, 2011)

Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn gina!!!

She is thick


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 26, 2011)

It was a hot day today and she showed that she can hang in the heat!!!!!!


----------



## Psychild (Nov 26, 2011)

Definitely a pretty plant! what are you using for nutes again?


----------



## greenpower000 (Nov 26, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Man I feel you! I had such a hard time keeping those party cups happy! Don't get me wrong, I made it to harvest all the time, but it wasn't easy! Step it up to 1 gals! I promise you'll like the outcome of one big plant than you will 5-6 little plants. Take you a clone in flower, and use that in your big pot &#8730;





bekindbud said:


> Some Cougar pics of her today....Different views and one of her stalk that was Super Duper Crop'd by BC...
> 
> View attachment 1907057View attachment 1907056View attachment 1907055
> 
> ...


So I get the smart pot.... (order on line? local nursery?) I take said clone during flower (how far along in flower?) 

I'm curious... how do you work the light cycle on it after that? I only have the room for one setup, should i let it try to root under the 12 / 12 light cycle?

I've never cloned before ... pardon the nube ness ... got any good links guys?


----------



## Psychild (Nov 26, 2011)

greenpower000 said:


> So I get the smart pot.... (order on line? local nursery?) I take said clone during flower (how far along in flower?)
> 
> I'm curious... how do you work the light cycle on it after that? I only have the room for one setup, should i let it try to root under the 12 / 12 light cycle?
> 
> I've never cloned before ... pardon the nube ness ... got any good links guys?


 I know cloning seems like the biggest problem ever Lol but it's really not.....I've rooted clones in 12/12 before, but even a cardboard box with a few tiny CFLs in it are all you need for veg. Regardless, All you have to do is cut a growth off of your plant (I like to wait till flower...Anytime is fine, but since you're taking clones in flower they will take longer to root...keep that in mind before you throw you're little ones away Lol) and set it in some regular tap water. Let your new clones soak in there for a good 15-20 mins. I like to scrape the outside "skin" of my clipping off, towards the bottom for what I feel like is faster root growth.) I tell you what....I need to go take a clone for my friend anyway, I'll just go make a video for you. &#8730;&#8730;

edit: Compressing the video now....should be up in about 20 mins &#8730;


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 26, 2011)

Feel free and post it here, I love tutorial videos. We can all learn...

GP we will all help you to learn how to clone. Just keep it simple. 

PSY I am using X Nutrients.....


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 26, 2011)

hay bro!!! plants looking great, hope your having a great weekend...


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 27, 2011)

Looking super sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 27, 2011)

Clear some of that undergorwth, she is susceptible to PM like her mom


bekindbud said:


> Some Cougar pics of her today....Different views and one of her stalk that was Super Duper Crop'd by BC...
> 
> View attachment 1907057View attachment 1907056View attachment 1907055
> 
> ...


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 27, 2011)

Purple Le Pew's 1 and 2

5 week Veg 













Topped for 4 main colas per UB about 3 days ago.







The bigger one is 7.5 inches tall and is working on its 8th node.

The smaller one was topped at the 2nd node when it had reached its 6th node. 

They are very compact plants with ample side branching. Looking like they will be good candidates for LST or scrog, depending on their stretch.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 27, 2011)

daaaaaaaaaam B 
2 pages back an 3 pages back

you doinit an doinit well 
keep on keepin on bruh


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks D I am doing what I can with what I got! No complaints here bro, I am happy! I am going to hit my plants very soon, stay tuned!!!!


----------



## Psychild (Nov 27, 2011)

http://youtu.be/_KUZj7HTXQc <3


edit: In my video around 6:15 I show you the clipping that I took has 4 fan leaves on one node. Not to sure how common that is, but I've never seen it before &#8730;


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice vid Psy and yeah thats weird with the fan leaves.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 27, 2011)

*Cougar Kush Day 2 of Flowering........*



*18 days later on Day 20!!!! I love dat cougar!!!!! ArrrrrrRRRrrgggGGgg*


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 27, 2011)

BKB that cougar looks awsome!!! nice structure. how old are the plp's? they look happy, going to have to pop one myself just to see how it goes. im going to try a soil grow, just to see how lol


----------



## mugan (Nov 29, 2011)

The plants look grt BKB , Btw i tried to send you that pm but i think your full


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 29, 2011)

the main stalk is like a telephone pole -wholy shits


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 29, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> the main stalk is like a telephone pole -wholy shits


 Yep that was some serious sup crop there.....I hit my ladies with pollen.....I will post pics on how I did it.


mugan said:


> The plants look grt BKB , Btw i tried to send you that pm but i think your full


 sorry about that mugs, I will clear it up.


4tatude said:


> BKB that cougar looks awsome!!! nice structure. how old are the plp's? they look happy, going to have to pop one myself just to see how it goes. im going to try a soil grow, just to see how lol


Purple Le' Pews are 22 days old today....straight 12/12.

Chalk up another noob mistake for me, I fed my coffee can grow nute mix for the skunkijuana and they are alittle over fed with "n"......I really hate making dumb lstakes. No big deal, I will get them back on track. Stupid shit I do when I am high......

I need some help again, it seems the skunkijuana is continuing to get those brown spots and yellowing on her large fan leaves. I also found out this morning she suck her res down empty since doing a res change on Saturday so in 3 days she sucked down 5 gallons. This might be a real pain in the ass. I can't take her out the tent cause she is too big. Maybe someone can give me a tip on how to overcome this hassle. Can I make a Rdwc and if so how? I do have a 350 gph submerged water pump....

Any help would be grateful.....

Thanks Peace
BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 29, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Yep that was some serious sup crop there.....I hit my ladies with pollen.....I will post pics on how I did it.
> 
> sorry about that mugs, I will clear it up.
> 
> ...


I have that setup i built at the house. Come pick it up!!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 29, 2011)

Here are the pics of Sasha right now....Its only the larger fan leaves that are off the main Stalk. All her other fan leaves are fine just the main older ones off the stalk that are getting yellow on the leaf tips with brown tiny spots.....She is still green and looks good just those few fan leaves are telling me something and I cant pin point it. I tried my best to get a good color picture but she is under HPS light and its hard to get her true color. 



Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 29, 2011)

My BG Special was a male, here is one of the clones that survived.....Seems to be a winner IMO!!!! I will wait for the pollen to drop on this one!!!!

*BG Special* (Pre98 Bubba x Grape Kush)




*Coffee Can Grow* with too much "N".....They got pollinated last night!!!!



*Pollinating the Sour OG Plant...*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey BKB. Looking mighty lush. nice photos. 
What is that purple angle dust stuff i spy in your purple le pews? i wonder if they smell like a skunk..lol
they are mighty indica looking, im def looking fowrd getting my 12/12 plps started in a few weeks. it will be nice to tag right behind you here.
The deficency you have with Sasha looks like something i have seen before in a book that i dont have with me right now. 
Are you using any type of vitamin/mineral boost in you hydro system?
whats an rwdc? 
i also have made nute mixing mistakes when stoned. When mixing nutes i have to pause and really focus when high..
take it easy bkb.
found this picture for you .. cal mag deficiency.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 29, 2011)

Yo some strains yellow in flower regardless, especially on older growth. They will pull food from the leaves, and then shed the leaf when they are done.

If she is still yellowing like that, she probably needs more food...


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 29, 2011)

thats interesting BC99. so should i really should be paying closer attention to the stem of the leaf to determine its health? 
leaf damage and causes are what baffel. I am hoping one day someone will invent a ppm meter of sorts that can tell exactly what is defecienct in your runoff.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 29, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thats interesting BC99. so should i really should be paying closer attention to the stem of the leaf to determine its health?
> leaf damage and causes are what baffel. I am hoping one day someone will invent a ppm meter of sorts that can tell exactly what is defecienct in your runoff.


It depends, some strains have pink/purple stems regardless, but you can usually see it evident in the entire plant. Primarily with Kush's that I have noticed.

Otherwise, a non-green stem is a sign usually that something is off.

You have to keep an eye on the whole plant, not just the leaves, or the stems, or one piece of the whole puzzle.

However, this is the last time i will say this. 

NO PLANT IS EVER GOING TO BE PERFECT

on that note, you can strive for perfection, or as close as you want, but at some point you are going to drive yourself crazy over every little thing that pops up.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 29, 2011)

I dont think its so much a Cal/Mag problem cause her stems of the leaves are healthy and green so thats why I am thinking more "P" or "K". Although the little brown dots do resemble a Cal deficiency but I really think she needs more PPMs of food! She doesnt have any purple stems either, they are green and healthy looking....

Last feeding for Sasha (20ml per gallon of X Bloom, 15ml per gallon of X Micro, 5ml per gallon of X Grow, 5ml per gallon of Silica Shield). I do have a couple of bloom boosters and other supplements for bloom, I might use one. Any recommendations on a good Flowering Booster maybe???

Just to clear things up here, I am not losing sleep or stressing over this at all!!!!! I just want to know what the problem is so I can learn from it. I done things to try to over come what is happening with the plant and it continues to do the yellowing and spots. So to me, its a learning curve of the strain that I am growing....

@BC99 my bad if you feel your repeating yourself but I am just trying to learn what you already know about growing!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Nov 29, 2011)

Re subbing. Side note-i never could feed my md's enuff! They wanted to stay yellow.&that was at 15 tbl spoons bloom,15tbl spns mollases,3tbl spoons of veg nute to ea 5gal! I thot it was alot! Everyfew waterings to! Mir-feed&repeat-stayed yellowish.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 29, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Re subbing. Side note-i never could feed my md's enuff! They wanted to stay yellow.&that was at 15 tbl spoons bloom,15tbl spns mollases,3tbl spoons of veg nute to ea 5gal! I thot it was alot! Everyfew waterings to! Mir-feed&repeat-stayed yellowish.


Welcome back KMK!!!! Yeah MD is a heavy eater!! I also got to take in consideration too that my Skunkijuana is prolly the largest plant I ever grown so I am still learning how to feed her right!!! 

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 29, 2011)

sumplants fans start to die off early like 1/2 through flower 
but i dont think they spot like dat 
interesting


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 29, 2011)

Not a Cal defeciency, MJ doesnt get a cal defieciency.

TOO MUCH Cal will cause an MG deficiency.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 29, 2011)

Tell Sasha to eat a banana, and she will feel all better  lol


*"Solution: Potassium isn't absorbed properly when there is too much calcium or nitrogen in the system. Check the pH of your water, and flush your whole system with water that contains half the normal amount of nutrients and see if your plant starts showing signs of improvement."
*


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 29, 2011)

Also, you were asking about her drinking habits.

Past couple of days have been unseasonably hot for our area, the high temps most like cause her to drink her rez up faster.


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 29, 2011)

BKB i agree with bc, its potassium (k). i say that due to color and the freckle like spots. the first time you ask the spots were not shown, just some splotching n dieing in the leaf making me think it was phosphorus. like before and as bc99 advised i think its no biggie, dont chase it you just might make things worse by locking out something. not that i think your locked out just sasha is a high (k) feeder and pulling from the older going out leaves what she needs. not really a sign of anything wrong just a learning tool as to how this cut feeds. imo sasha looks great!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 29, 2011)

4tatude said:


> BKB i agree with bc, its potassium (k). i say that due to color and the freckle like spots. the first time you ask the spots were not shown, just some splotching n dieing in the leaf making me think it was phosphorus. like before and as bc99 advised i think its no biggie, dont chase it you just might make things worse by locking out something. not that i think your locked out just sasha is a high (k) feeder and pulling from the older going out leaves what she needs. not really a sign of anything wrong just a learning tool as to how this cut feeds. imo sasha looks great!!!


 Thanks, and BKB I wasnt trying to sound like an ass, i just know how you stress sometimes  and I didnt want you stresing, or thinking something was terribly wrong.

IMHO I would up her bloom to 25 ml/gal on her next rez change. Thats full strength according to the schedule


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 29, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> NO PLANT IS EVER GOING TO BE PERFECT
> 
> on that note, you can strive for perfection, or as close as you want, but at some point you are going to drive yourself crazy over every little thing that pops up.


My plants are rarely pretty as a whole, bad leaves abound, but the buds always turn out really nice. I think if anything I am sacrificing yield, but not quality.


----------



## mugan (Nov 29, 2011)

with all that feed, do you think maybe it could be a lock out you can do that in hydro right ?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Nov 29, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> My BG Special was a male, here is one of the clones that survived.....Seems to be a winner IMO!!!! I will wait for the pollen to drop on this one!!!!
> 
> *BG Special* (Pre98 Bubba x Grape Kush)
> 
> ...


very cool man!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 29, 2011)

Sasha Day 22 of Flowering....She is very wide and stout!!!



Stiffler's Mom Flowering Day 22 (Her buds are developing very fast, never really seen buds look like this at 3 weeks of flowering, I am going to dust a branch with some Cougar Male jizzle) You can see the Cougar's Buds are larger than the Skunkijuana's buds....Exciting!!!!



Peace

BKB


----------



## mugan (Nov 30, 2011)

wow, i wanna lil bit of sasha  ,


----------



## fumble (Nov 30, 2011)

Looking good BKB. ???...Is that thing hanging with the yellow in it a bug killer? All around or just white fly?


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 30, 2011)

fumble said:


> Looking good BKB. ???...Is that thing hanging with the yellow in it a bug killer? All around or just white fly?


Hot Shots No Pest Strip.

Dont use them in a room where you are gonna be around a lot.

Other than that, they are effective against pretty much everything!!


----------



## fumble (Nov 30, 2011)

??? Are there a lot of vapors? Or just smell bad?


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 30, 2011)

fumble said:


> ??? Are there a lot of vapors? Or just smell bad?


The vapors that are emitted can be harmful to humans and pets.

Dichlorvos
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Dichlorvos



Dichlorvos or 2,2-dichlorovinyl dimethyl phosphate (DDVP) is a highly volatile organophosphate, widely used as a insecticide to control household pests, in public health, and protecting stored product from insects. It is effective against mushroom flies, aphids, spider mites, caterpillars, thrips, and whiteflies in greenhouse, outdoor fruit, and vegetable crops. It is also used in the milling and grain handling industries and to treat a variety of parasitic worm infections in dogs, livestock, and humans. It is fed to livestock to control bot fly larvae in the manure. It acts against insects as both a contact and a stomach poison. It is available as an aerosol and soluble concentrate. It is also used in pet collars and "no-pest strips" as pesticide-impregnated plastic. In this form it has recently been labeled for use against bed bugs

The United States Environmental Protection Agency first considered a ban on DDVP in 1981. Since then it has been close to being banned on several occasions, but continues to be available. Major concerns are over acute and chronic toxicity. There is no conclusive evidence of carcinogenicity to date, however a 2010 study found that each 10-fold increase in urinary concentration of organophosphate metabolites was associated with a 55% to 72% increase in the odds of ADHD in children.[1]

DDVP is absorbed through all routes of exposure. since it is an acetylcholinesterase inhibitor, its overdose symptoms are weakness, headache, tightness in chest, blurred vision, salivation, sweating, nausea, vomiting, diarrhea, and abdominal cramps.

Dichlorvos damages DNA of insects in museum collections.[2]


----------



## fumble (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow! Thanks BC. I guess that answers that, huh? hehehe


----------



## mugan (Nov 30, 2011)

luving the avy BILL


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 30, 2011)

mugan said:


> luving the avy BILL


Thank you my friend.


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 30, 2011)

BKB heres the headband at day 70, going to cut over the next 3 days. lights are off. trikes are milkey with like 10% amber. they could run a few more days but im chopping lol. enjoy...

View attachment 1913231View attachment 1913229
View attachment 1913230View attachment 1913232


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 1, 2011)

Party at 4tatude's!!!!!

Beautifuly done!!


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 2, 2011)

4tatude said:


> BKB heres the headband at day 70, going to cut over the next 3 days. lights are off. trikes are milkey with like 10% amber. they could run a few more days but im chopping lol. enjoy...
> 
> View attachment 1913231View attachment 1913229
> View attachment 1913230View attachment 1913232


can i sleep on that table? lol. just one night i promise i wont be able to smoke it all. lol.


----------



## mugan (Dec 2, 2011)

evrthing on that table ooks so good


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 2, 2011)

mugan said:


> wow, i wanna lil bit of sasha  ,


 Come over my house around New Years and you can have a lot of Sasha!!!


fumble said:


> Looking good BKB. ???...Is that thing hanging with the yellow in it a bug killer? All around or just white fly?


 Thanks fumble, I know the Pest Strips are not good for humans but they work pretty damn good in the tent and there is ZERO smell off them.


billcollector99 said:


> The vapors that are emitted can be harmful to humans and pets.
> 
> Dichlorvos
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


 I love when info like this hits my thread!!! INFO is priceless....


mugan said:


> luving the avy BILL


Its fits perfect for BC99!!!!


4tatude said:


> BKB heres the headband at day 70, going to cut over the next 3 days. lights are off. trikes are milkey with like 10% amber. they could run a few more days but im chopping lol. enjoy...
> 
> View attachment 1913231View attachment 1913229
> View attachment 1913230View attachment 1913232


Bro how dare you post tiny pics of that bomb ass harvest??? Blow those bitches up so I can see them!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 2, 2011)

*Purple Le' Pews 12/12 from seed Day 25....*





*Cougar Kush Flowering Day 25 gettin her frost on....*



*Sasha Flowering Day 25....she is wide!!!*


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 2, 2011)

Sasha is a big ass bitch, and the cougar is frosty as a snowman in greenland.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 2, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Sasha is a big ass bitch, and the cougar is frosty as a snowman in greenland.


It seems that all the PLPs have the same pheno(Mine, yours, KMK, wheels) why is that and can it be just one pheno when crossing strains??? Just asking for knowledge cause I think its weird that we all have the same looking pheno and so far all females.....I am kind of hoping for a male just to break the streak of females. Any input would be grateful, I know I am asking crazy questions but I am trying to learn.

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 2, 2011)

sashas so bright with big glowing bud bulbs she dosent even need lights!
how many colas on her ?
that absolutey wicked 6 cola circle around her waist is magnificant
YOU HAVE got to Decorate her for the holidayz buddy! you have to .
she looks so festive looking. ,,,and wanting it soooo bad. Dont deny her full potential as the sexy December Centerfold that she deserves to be. 

le pews coming on strong. rockin it tight bkb. have a killer weekend
DR.Amber Trichome


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 2, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> sashas so bright with big glowing bud bulbs she dosent even need lights!
> how many colas on her ?
> that absolutey wicked 6 cola circle around her waist is magnificant
> YOU HAVE got to Decorate her for the holidayz buddy! you have to .
> ...


Thanks sis and I will see what I can do for the holidays.....LOL

You too have a fab weekend and enjoy!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Dec 2, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> It seems that all the PLPs have the same pheno(Mine, yours, KMK, wheels) why is that and can it be just one pheno when crossing strains??? Just asking for knowledge cause I think its weird that we all have the same looking pheno and so far all females.....I am kind of hoping for a male just to break the streak of females. Any input would be grateful, I know I am asking crazy questions but I am trying to learn.
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


heres mine rt now bkb.hope you dont mind!


----------



## machnak (Dec 3, 2011)

Man oh man, Sashas fuckin beautiful


----------



## fumble (Dec 3, 2011)

They are all just as beautiful as can be, but something about those PLP's makes my tongue roll out.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 3, 2011)

fumble said:


> They are all just as beautiful as can be, but something about those PLP's makes my tongue roll out.


 Thank you they are sweet but for some odd reason they are seriously slackin.....KMK's and I put them into 12/12 from seed on the same day. His are 3 times the size of mine, but it seems to be the same pheno. Maybe its a special strain and I got lucky crossing it. 


machnak said:


> Man oh man, Sashas fuckin beautiful


 She a beauty but believe it or not the Cougar got me whipped!!!! LOL


Kottonmouth king15 said:


> heres mine rt now bkb.hope you dont mind!


 I am excited to see them cause I know mine will hopefully look like them. Do they have a smell to them yet? The Power Skunk that I grew had a sharp, musky, skunky smell to her. I wonder if they are going to stretch any more or they just stocky short plants. I want to see a male too. I still have 3 chances to get a male and I think wheels too cause he a PLP. BC99 is also going to start a bunch of PLPs. 

May sound strange but lets go males, lets go males. If I get a male and female then I am crossing them. 

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Dec 3, 2011)

Between the 2autos in last weeks of flower,the mamadude&my diy co2 jug-i cant tell if they smell yet.1 is fully began to flower-so i bet it duz.im movin them to bigger pots today.ill let ya know!lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 3, 2011)

The purple kush that was used as a dad is very stretchy, so you could see a wide variance in the offspring. 

All the youngins might look the same right now, but different phenos will show during flower.

Not to mention pheno is dependent on geography, so Our phenos will not be exactly the same as KMK's


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 4, 2011)

> Hot Shots No Pest Strip.
> 
> Dont use them in a room where you are gonna be around a lot.
> 
> Other than that, they are effective against pretty much everything!!


if you use these for mites there life cycle is only 3 days strips will kill all mites but eggs still gona hatch
so what i do is use for a week an a half then put away in baggie till needed again 

in couple days all live ones dead a coulple more days all eggs hatached and killed 

if you just leve them out till strip no longer active( in few months) just a waste nutin left to kill in about week an a half and all chemicals go to waste exposed to air and can be saved to reuse


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 4, 2011)

D, we have a lot of bugs in our climate/area, and the strips help to keep them at bay as a preventive measure.


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 4, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Thank you they are sweet but for some odd reason they are seriously slackin.....KMK's and I put them into 12/12 from seed on the same day. His are 3 times the size of mine, but it seems to be the same pheno. Maybe its a special strain and I got lucky crossing it.
> 
> She a beauty but believe it or not the Cougar got me whipped!!!! LOL
> 
> ...


lmao. no males! no males! i want a mom. lmao. if it grows balls, its cuz u jinxed it. lol.


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 4, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> D, we have a lot of bugs in our climate/area, and the strips help to keep them at bay as a preventive measure.


fuck the bugs. its the moisture from the beach. bunch a bull shit.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 4, 2011)

bill -I C -in my basment a whole diff inviornment got you - what i do not gona help 

whaut i do for my prob a little diff from yo prob - K 

sorry - there is more that i dont know - then that - that i do know


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 4, 2011)

For sure bro 

Its a tradeoff I guess.

Makes sense to seal the strips up when not in use though.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 4, 2011)

Well my Skunkijuana was seriously infested with fungus gnats. I had black small specs alul over my tent floor and I thought it was from my carbon filter cause I didn't have a filter covering it.....well it wasn't, it was a bunch of dead gnats. It's was super hot last week and they must of been looking for a cool wet place and they found the inside of my skunkijuana res. I was really pissed off cause my lazy ass don't wear my glasses and I have very bad vision. Anyway BC99 had to come over to help me fox her and get rid of them. We did and now its a matter of time on wether she will be ok. I hope so nut of not, I will take a real big lose in my grow. I will say that if I didn't have them strips in there all those gnats would of been alive so they do work and I do use them as a precaution cause I have a very small space and I have to pull air from outside to chill my room. 

Thanks for helping me billcollector, and thanks for doing more babysitting work.

Hey D, I appreciate the papers, very informative.... 
Peace

BKB...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi BKB. Sorry to hear of the infestation. I hope that you are able to kill all of the bugs. I will be keeping my fingers crossed that everything will be fine. Im sure it will be. just a little bump in the road. Try to stay positive. Keep us posted on whats going on and how Sasha and all the le pews are doing. 
cheers
Amber


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks Sis, all the gnats are dead its just the beating Sasha's roots took that I am concerned about. I am not home so BC99 is babysitting them. Sasha accounts for about 75% of my grow so losing her would be painful.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 5, 2011)

your not going to loose her!!! she is invincible. ive soaked many of my house plants with bug killing shit and they are all fine. With billy watching and caring for her she will do just fine. she coulnt be in better hands.. so dont you worry at all! everythings goint to be fine. i promise.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 6, 2011)

Your so sweet Ambz, thanks.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 6, 2011)

You always up this early? damn


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 6, 2011)

Lol I am a morning person. The early bird gets the early worm.


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 6, 2011)

you can have the worm i just want to sleep lol


----------



## mugan (Dec 6, 2011)

i think i wake up so early cuz i don't have to go to work, so i don't dread mornings any more


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Dec 6, 2011)

mugan said:


> i think i wake up so early cuz i don't have to go to work, so i don't dread mornings any more


 just havta put that i our faces! im jelous!hahahah i gota another 25yrs of jonny punchklok!


----------



## mugan (Dec 6, 2011)

well its more like a trade, i gave up a lot to be able to do what i do, A LOT!!! more than i think i wanted to


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 6, 2011)

can you spell resilient - thes plants sum of the most resilient on the face of this planet bruh 

once past about 2 weeks hard to kill can hurt it chop a arm and aleg of nutin 
top it chop its head off nutin
seed can last maybe a hunerd years still germ 
a femal can turn to amale to gurantee survival 
can dry almost to paper an come back 
try to pull a small 1 foot plant from the ground -then try another plant 1 foot high -big diff 
i dont know other systems but in soil plant can be almost dead an be brought back to strong 
these plants hard to kill by accident can kill on purpose 
i had abud in days of old fuk his plant up wash it off in toilet don to roots repot repot -end wit a great harvest 

so can you spell resilient


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 6, 2011)

lmao.. wash it off in toliet? what else was he washing off in toliet?.. that is some serious weird shit dweezel. 
his harvest was da shit. ...haha kinda reminds me of something the big lebowski would do. funny shit Dude

have a safe trip BKB. I hope Sasha and the rest of the skunks are doing better.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 6, 2011)

Plp's













Skunkijuana clones and PLP's







Cougar





































Sour OG clone













Flower Tent







SASHA







EVERYONE IS LOOKING GOOD AND HEALTHY

NO SIGN OF FUNGUS GNATS


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 6, 2011)

GREAT BABYSITTING BC!!! they couldnt be in better hands. BKB should not loose sleep worying about his girls lol


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't cause I trust my bro.....

@BC99 Thanks for taking pics and posting them....I know you didn't have to do that but I'm sure you did it to put me at ease. Thanks bro-man! I owe you. Man that cougar is one hot mama....
Has the BG Special dropped any pollen yet? 

I am blessed to be surrounded by good people....can't wait to give my ladies loving when I get home tomorrow.

Peace
BKB


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 6, 2011)

dat boy still gona worry hes just a worryer at heart 

but you da best woryer i know 

dat fkn sasha around you dont need no stinkin christmastree she got dat 
dat plant self pruned or was she trimed for light 


bill dat fn couger is moi calenta mamsita (i cant even spell in english LOL)

she luks gouwd id date her

mr allstate (you in good hans wit allstate)


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 6, 2011)

Nah he hasnt opened his balls yet. Still gonna be a few days i think.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 6, 2011)

that couger gets the first place ribbon so far bill ??


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 6, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> that couger gets the first place ribbon so far bill ??


 I would say so, I have never seen nuthin grow quite like it yet, Kinda exciting 

Cant wait for some smoke tests!!


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 7, 2011)

hey u better wait for my crippled ass to test it. lmao. been lookin forward to these ladies for a long time. cant wat till the clones are a little bigger. good shit bc and BKB lookin bangin as usaul. u guys may have come up with something spewctacular.


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 7, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Plp's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man i am fuckin jealous as shit. i didnt know ur shit was looking that bangin. i missed one of the middle pictures. u got a nice little setup and some gorgeous plants.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 7, 2011)

dam thats some great trichs on the fan leaves plus the rest look awsome


----------



## machnak (Dec 8, 2011)

Sasha are the cougars are killin it!


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 8, 2011)

*I LOVE YOU AND MISS YOU MOM!* 

Thank you for teaching me to be a man and most of all a great Father! 

My memories of you will live forever in my heart!

RIP Mom

[video=youtube;d1acEVmnVhI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=d1acEVmnVhI[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 8, 2011)

Ay bro, She Loves you and is watching over you now.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 8, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> dat boy still gona worry hes just a worryer at heart
> 
> but you da best woryer i know
> 
> ...


 He is Mr. Clutch but most of all a great friend I consider fam!!!! D you know I got so much love for my girls that I do worry! Just the passion I gotz!!!!


Dwezelitsame said:


> that couger gets the first place ribbon so far bill ??


 These Cougars are reppin their name well!!!! Genetics from BC and D in a strain can only mean Dankness!!!! I am a big fan of the R.Ed Kush!!!


wheels619 said:


> hey u better wait for my crippled ass to test it. lmao. been lookin forward to these ladies for a long time. cant wat till the clones are a little bigger. good shit bc and BKB lookin bangin as usaul. u guys may have come up with something spewctacular.


 Its def a special strain IMO....Proof is in the pics and soon will be in the puff!!!


hellraizer30 said:


> dam thats some great trichs on the fan leaves plus the rest look awsome


 Thank you HR, I am loving them as well!!! Hope all is good with you bud!


machnak said:


> Sasha are the cougars are killin it!


 OOOOOOOOh YeeeeeaaaaahhhhHHHHH.......(using my best Macho Man Voice)


billcollector99 said:


> Ay bro, She Loves you and is watching over you now.


Yes she is....

Thanks everyone, I am back from alittle mind clearing get away. Been a tough week but I am clear minded and focused! Today I will be watering everything and changing all DWC buckets. First plant to get my attention today is of course my Cougar Kush. She is going to get rained on!

I will post pics of them, things are looking great.

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 8, 2011)

Thought you were gonna come pick up the Ph pen


----------



## greenpower000 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hang in there bro !!!!


----------



## fumble (Dec 8, 2011)

Damn! They all look beautiful, but that cougar is one hot mama! She is gonna treat you right.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 8, 2011)

man what a beautiful garden you have! outstanding.
peace
amz


----------



## fumble (Dec 8, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> *I LOVE YOU AND MISS YOU MOM!*
> 
> Thank you for teaching me to be a man and most of all a great Father!
> 
> ...


Wow, BKB. That brought tears to my eyes (your words). Your mom has much to be proud of and I am most certain she has a peaceful smile on her face.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 8, 2011)

greenpower000 said:


> Hang in there bro !!!!


I am, things are better! 


fumble said:


> Damn! They all look beautiful, but that cougar is one hot mama! She is gonna treat you right.


Yes she will!!! I been waiting for a good cougar to sweep me off my feet! She has!!!


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> man what a beautiful garden you have! outstanding.
> peace
> amz


Thanks Ambz...


fumble said:


> Wow, BKB. That brought tears to my eyes (your words). Your mom has much to be proud of and I am most certain she has a peaceful smile on her face.


Thanks for the kind words fumble!!! 

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 8, 2011)

I havent seen my ladies in 4 days, I gave them much TLC today....My grow is now looking like its in full flowering force

*Purple Le' Pew Flowering Day 30* I finally up canned them into 1 gallon container and smart pot. 



*My Coffee Can Grow Flowering Day 30* (Left:Hawaii 5-0, Mid:Sour OG, Right:White Widow) They were all hit with Cougar Kush Male Pollen and some Royal Pure Kush

View attachment 1925538View attachment 1925527

*Sour OG looking frosty....*

View attachment 1925522

*Sasha Flowering Day 30* She is turning into something special....the 2nd pic is her lower branch, there are so many bud sites! Exciting! She is taking the Herijuana OG look. Lovely lady!!

View attachment 1925523

*Cougar Kush Flowering Day 30* I did some serious trimming on her bush! I did some lolipoping. I cleared out alot of her lower stuff that I didnt want on her. She is georgeous and my fav right now! Trust me the trim will benefit her later on!!!!



*My foxy ladies showing off....*



30 days completed and I am very satified....Cant wait to see what next month looks like!

Peace

BKB


----------



## machnak (Dec 8, 2011)

Everything looks top notch, well done!


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 8, 2011)

*Upskirt shot of Sasha*.....she was putting on her Christmas Gear today!!!!!



*Bekindbud's 2011 Christmas Tree*

View attachment 1925576

I had too, its December and she looks like a Christmas Tree....

Peace

BKB


----------



## mugan (Dec 8, 2011)

am in love with sasha


----------



## greenpower000 (Dec 9, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL !!!!!! OMG everything looks so pretty !!!! and I love the decorating you did there ; )


----------



## Psychild (Dec 9, 2011)

That Cougar looks amazing BKB! Can't wait to see the finished product! Lemme know when the seed fairy makes it your way &#8730;


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 9, 2011)

mugan said:


> am in love with sasha


 me too. deeply in love.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 9, 2011)

sasha really was eaten by bugs? i cant tell at all.

nice trim job on the bush. i learn a lot from you bkb. youre an amazing gardener.

fuckin awesome rockin sick wicked update. thanks bkb


----------



## machnak (Dec 9, 2011)

I love your Sasha Tree. I want one


----------



## duchieman (Dec 9, 2011)

Oh man BKB, I'm just oozing with envy over that big boned girl you have there. She makes an awesome Christmas Tree too. Too cool. 

 Duchie


----------



## fumble (Dec 9, 2011)

I just don't have the words right now. OMG! The love and care that you put into your girls really, _really_ shows. I love the christmas tree too.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 9, 2011)

B-we dont need no stinkin christmas tree -she got dat
you made my words cum true


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 9, 2011)

BKB YOUR ROCKING THE HOUSE WITH THOSE LADIES!!! hell im in love with Sasha, sexy name for a very sexy lady. and she doubles as a christmas tree...the love shows brother....


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 9, 2011)

mugan said:


> am in love with sasha


I am too but I love my Cougar more....


greenpower000 said:


> BEAUTIFUL !!!!!! OMG everything looks so pretty !!!! and I love the decorating you did there ; )


Startin to feel like Christmas.....thanks GP


Psychild said:


> That Cougar looks amazing BKB! Can't wait to see the finished product! Lemme know when the seed fairy makes it your way &#8730;


Will do bro man!!!


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> sasha really was eaten by bugs? i cant tell at all.
> 
> nice trim job on the bush. i learn a lot from you bkb. youre an amazing gardener.
> 
> fuckin awesome rockin sick wicked update. thanks bkb


They attacked Sasha's root but BC and I got rid of all of them!!!


machnak said:


> I love your Sasha Tree. I want one


I am waiting for some BG pollen to drop so I can dust the Sasha Clones and make beans


duchieman said:


> Oh man BKB, I'm just oozing with envy over that big boned girl you have there. She makes an awesome Christmas Tree too. Too cool.
> 
> Duchie


Thanks duch she is def flexin some Czech Power!!!!


4tatude said:


> BKB YOUR ROCKING THE HOUSE WITH THOSE LADIES!!! hell im in love with Sasha, sexy name for a very sexy lady. and she doubles as a christmas tree...the love shows brother....


I was really high when I decided to decorate her and it turned out nice. She is sexy for sure!!! 


Dwezelitsame said:


> B-we dont need no stinkin christmas tree -she got dat
> you made my words cum true


Honestly, she makes a better Xmas tree than the $5.99 one I got from CVS....LOL


fumble said:


> I just don't have the words right now. OMG! The love and care that you put into your girls really, _really_ shows. I love the christmas tree too.


Thanks fumble, I do care for my plants....I even talk to them too!!! Crazy but I get attached to them

Thanks everyone!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Dec 9, 2011)

now thats multi qouteing! solid grow bkb! cool idea decorating!


----------



## Psychild (Dec 10, 2011)

That's what I was thinking! Lol Hit the coffee can growers thread in a min BKB, I re-posted pictures for you. &#8730;


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Dec 11, 2011)

coffee can thread????? whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 11, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> coffee can thread????? whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?lol


Hell ya man, there is a contest going now too!!


----------



## fumble (Dec 11, 2011)

Damn BKB! Thanks man! I so can't wait to pop those little ladies. What a bummer you couldn't make it to the BBQ. It was a BLAST! You will so have to make it to the next one.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Dec 11, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Hell ya man, there is a contest going now too!!


 can u throw me link brother?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Dec 11, 2011)

bkb,gopedxr is coming back down over next wkend i think,if you wanted to roll! either way,hes got some md for you.or ill make sure he does next week my man. he said he would hook u up.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 11, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> can u throw me link brother?


Here you go bro, you should enter the contest: https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/436885-coffee-can-growers.html


Kottonmouth king15 said:


> bkb,gopedxr is coming back down over next wkend i think,if you wanted to roll! either way,hes got some md for you.or ill make sure he does next week my man. he said he would hook u up.


That would be awesome if he can bring me a nug, I will meet him if needed.


fumble said:


> Damn BKB! Thanks man! I so can't wait to pop those little ladies. What a bummer you couldn't make it to the BBQ. It was a BLAST! You will so have to make it to the next one.


Yeah I couldnt make the BBQ, I was at my kids Tae Kwon Do Belt test and my kids broke their 1st wooden plank.....I was very impressed and PROUD!!! Next time. I hope you like the beans and I hope they work out for you. Just keep in mind they are not feminized they are regular. I think its ironic that me, KMK, BC99 all popped nothing but females. I hope they arent feminized.

Peace

BKB


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Dec 11, 2011)

absolutly beautiful girls BKB!!!!! ive burnt out ur REP star, but you dont need a wack REP number to know ur the shit at what you do, keep it up good Sir!

oh and best believe ima decorate as well hahaha love ur girls though buddy!

Peace


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 11, 2011)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> absolutly beautiful girls BKB!!!!! ive burnt out ur REP star, but you dont need a wack REP number to know ur the shit at what you do, keep it up good Sir!
> 
> oh and best believe ima decorate as well hahaha love ur girls though buddy!
> 
> Peace


Thanks Nor Cal I appreciate you coming by. I wish I could of made the BBQ but maybe next time. Take a seat and blaze a bowl bro man!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 11, 2011)

If anyone is interested we are having a contest.....

Come by and join the fun!!!

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/494598-coffie-can-competition-get-1st.html

Peace

BKB


----------



## Psychild (Dec 11, 2011)

Man, I gotta hurry up and get me a coffee can!


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 11, 2011)

*Hawaii 5-0 Clone*

View attachment 1929688

*Skunkijuana Clones*



*Sour OG Clone*

View attachment 1929691View attachment 1929683

*Cougar Kush Flowering Day 34 *



Making F2s of my Cougar....



Sasha and Stiffler's Mom.....



Sasha is packing on some weight....


Peace

BKB


----------



## mugan (Dec 11, 2011)

rockin bud porn there BkB, stifflers mom and sasha ... WOW you gotz some growing kungfu


----------



## mugan (Dec 11, 2011)

BTw that Hawai 5.0 , am guessing its sativa leaning , how much so ?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice 5.0 bkb shes looking killer bro


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 12, 2011)

mugan said:


> BTw that Hawai 5.0 , am guessing its sativa leaning , how much so ?


not 100% sure Mugz


hellraizer30 said:


> Nice 5.0 bkb shes looking killer bro


Seems that its going to be a low yielder but some fire bud. Well thats what I am hoping for! Glad your still around HR, I was going to be very pissed off if you left!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 12, 2011)

Yo, I have a male Gorilla Grape and Magic Monkey, should be able to use it on your two little Skunkijuana clones in a week or so...


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Dec 12, 2011)

WOW sasha looks amazing! hella frosty plants all of em! great pics


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 12, 2011)

Wow great pics, can't wait to see it all!!!!!!!!!! Yummy!!!!!!!


----------



## fumble (Dec 12, 2011)

Seriously man! That's what I'm talking about. They look like you would get sticky from 5 feet away. Just gorgeous...


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 12, 2011)

I remember back in the 80s when I was rocking shell tops with fat laces, and break dancing in my basement. To see what Breakdancing is now just baffles my mind. This kids are really fucking insane with what they do.....check this vid out its really insane! If you dont like breakdancing still watch the video you will be impressed.

[video=youtube;FsFmjnYF84o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=FsFmjnYF84o[/video]

Peace

BKB


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hehehehehe super sweet


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hahahaha gonna have to teach me sone of that ta kaon do living out here hahahahha!!!!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 12, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Yo, I have a male Gorilla Grape and Magic Monkey, should be able to use it on your two little Skunkijuana clones in a week or so...


Dam would give a left nut to get some crosses like that lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 12, 2011)

FUCK ME!!!!!!!!! WHEN DID THIS HAPPEN!!!!!! Sasha was not that big the other day.. lord have mercy!!!!!!! YOu def have the best christmas tree hands down . did you win something on club 600 club or something BKB.?? i can certainly see why if you did . WEll deserved. beautiful beautiful..


----------



## machnak (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey dude got a question for ya, have you seen any good write ups for going from a rooted clone in coco and washing away the coco for dwc? If that makes sense.


----------



## mugan (Dec 12, 2011)

omg SASHA .....


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Dec 12, 2011)

mugan said:


> omg SASHA .....



right? BKB knows whats up. on the reals thogh.


----------



## hazorazo (Dec 13, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> *Upskirt shot of Sasha*.....she was putting on her Christmas Gear today!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1925577
> 
> ...


Hahahaha, this is the shit. Merry fucking Christmas!


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 13, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> FUCK ME!!!!!!!!! WHEN DID THIS HAPPEN!!!!!! Sasha was not that big the other day.. lord have mercy!!!!!!! YOu def have the best christmas tree hands down . did you win something on club 600 club or something BKB.?? i can certainly see why if you did . WEll deserved. beautiful beautiful..


She gets another res change tomorrow, she is getting fat as fuck, I love it! She also has a very strong Pineapple stank to her! 


machnak said:


> Hey dude got a question for ya, have you seen any good write ups for going from a rooted clone in coco and washing away the coco for dwc? If that makes sense.


Yes BC does it all the time, both CoCo to hydro and Hydro to CoCo....


hazorazo said:


> Hahahaha, this is the shit. Merry fucking Christmas!


You too bro man!!! LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 13, 2011)

DAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM=sasha an dat dat break dancin (calastanics vid)


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hehehehhehe that girl is fine


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 13, 2011)

I am really thinking about clearing a lot of leaves off Sasha today....Not a major defoliation but enough to open up her bud sites, any suggestions??? I was thinking about all her huge ass fan leaves that are blocking Buds. I did this with my Northern Skunk and the buds developed even better IMO plus it prevents PM cause the last two weeks I am dropping my tent temps for color. I plan on dropping them in the 50F like I always do. Any input on a defoliation would be grateful....I know your out there Defoliators!!!! Need advice!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## bekindbud (Dec 13, 2011)

Here is what I am talking about......I pulled all the huge fan leaves off this plant my Northern Skunk after Week 5 of Flowering. This is what I am thinking about doing to Sasha. Any input would be grateful, also I want to know everyone's opinion on this matter too!!!.

*Northern Skunk (Retired part Cougar) LOL*



Peace

BKB


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 13, 2011)

lukin at pic is makin me sad wit da details 


bkb i oftn not all the times remove all but those being used by buds after about 1/2 way to 3/4 though 
if not done by 1/2 den done by 3/4 to finish


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for the input D....I am off to BC house to help trim some Cougar Bush!!!! 

Peace

BKB


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Dec 13, 2011)

heye BKB sorry i was late to answer, but ya cut them bitches! i do the same, almost every day i cut some big ass ones blocking others. or ones growing into eachother or just not realy being used (not in light) Happy Trimmings bud


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 13, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> She gets another res change tomorrow, she is getting fat as fuck, I love it! She also has a very strong Pineapple stank to her!
> 
> Yes BC does it all the time, both CoCo to hydro and Hydro to CoCo....
> 
> ...


high five.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 13, 2011)

my thery is that they are not needed for flower just for veg and stretch 
me thinks that is why sum plants start bropin them 1/2 way through 
sum plants they just start to slowly change to yellow then to brown


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 13, 2011)

Ok folks I did a trim on Sasha and it was definately needed IMO....You will all see it isnt too bad but now all her buds are getting light. Her lower bud sites are fucking insane. I am going to post pics. Has anyone ever seen a 15 bladed leaf??? Sasha has them and its bugging, dont know if its a good thing or not, but I think its freaky. LOL Always a 1st for something when growing MJ!!!

Stand by for a major pic update on Sasha, I took her out of my tent and thats a real pain in the ass!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## mugan (Dec 13, 2011)

standing by


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 13, 2011)

sitting by. lmao.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 13, 2011)

*BC99 hooked me up with some Cougar Kush (Dankness)*



*Cougar Kush Flowering Day 35 She was rained on yesterday...
*


*This Bud Site was dusted with Male Cougar Pollen (F2s)*



Sasha is coming up next......LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 13, 2011)

*Sasha has 15 bladed fan leaves*...I never seen this on a plant before, she has 3 more of them. Anyone explain??



*Sasha's trimmed bush!!! LOL *



*Skunkijuana a.k.a Sasha Flowering Day 35*



I didnt take too much off her, just enough to open her up a little and get some light to the lower buds which are INSANE!!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 13, 2011)

15 Blades just means really nice genes homie 

You should be proud of the dirty little slut


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 13, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> 15 Blades just means really nice genes homie
> 
> You should be proud of the dirty little slut


I am very proud especially after all I been through with the original 4 plants I started!!!! I am glad I got 5 more seeds of this!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## mugan (Dec 13, 2011)

> *Sasha has 15 bladed fan leaves...I never seen this on a plant before, she has 3 more of them. Anyone explain??
> *


well that only proves what i was thinking before, she is special


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 13, 2011)

She is special and shes a monster


----------



## fumble (Dec 14, 2011)

Damn BKB! I just can't say enough how beautiful she is. They all are. But Sasha, ooooh girl, watch out. Keep doing what you're doing and bringing it to us. please.


----------



## machnak (Dec 14, 2011)

Fucking awesome man, she keeps getting better and better!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 14, 2011)

i have never seen 15 blades most for me has been 11 

you doin great work bruh


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Dec 14, 2011)

15! thats ridiculous! sasha is amazing bro shes hella big! your an amazing grower!!!!


----------



## michael1010 (Dec 14, 2011)

dayumm i wish i could grow some stuff like that lol...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 15, 2011)

i think sasha is a gift from nature 
i think nature has reguler stuff 
freaks 
an gifts 

so bkb you must be worthy 
we must all bow down to thw bkb 
we must respect his athority


----------



## mugan (Dec 15, 2011)

what like 
ASSes , there is normal ass and then there is Niki Minaj ass


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 15, 2011)

yep yep just like azzez now dats a gift




yo bk i just looked at pics again 0n the last page - i did not notice the little d_ _k leaf stickin up before


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 15, 2011)

michael1010 said:


> dayumm i wish i could grow some stuff like that lol...


I am sure you can, glad you stopped in. Hope you learn some stuff here to help you grow!


Dwezelitsame said:


> i think sasha is a gift from nature
> i think nature has reguler stuff
> freaks
> an gifts
> ...


Could be my Mom's Ashes I keep in my tent....she loves Ganja.

Danks for the kind words everyone! I am pretty excited right now. I renewed my MMJ Card and got my new MMJ Photo ID. Got to keep it legal here!!!

I MIR on my Cougar, she is requiring more frequent feedings. I gave her a little extra Flowering Supplement. Its called "Ton O' Buds" N-P-K is 0-49-32. Her total PPM was 1108 and 6.0pH.

I used that stuff before on my grows and it works nicely. 

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 15, 2011)

Here is one of my Coffee Can Grows......DWC

Sour OG Kush (Flowering Day 35) This was dusted with pollen....



Peace

BKB


----------



## mugan (Dec 16, 2011)

nice .. very nice indeed


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I remember back in the 80s when I was rocking shell tops with fat laces, and break dancing in my basement. To see what Breakdancing is now just baffles my mind. This kids are really fucking insane with what they do.....check this vid out its really insane! If you dont like breakdancing still watch the video you will be impressed.
> 
> [video=youtube;FsFmjnYF84o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=FsFmjnYF84o[/video]
> 
> ...


Dude this shit makes me happy to be alive! I liked so many things in that video. The windmills at 2:30 are nice... and the guy who does them around the other guy curled up on the ground. And the guy on the preview with the blue shorts... dude... I don't know BKB... Thanks for that video. Love love love it.

Plants are looking lovely.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 16, 2011)

Im always amazed at how these kids took Breaking to new heights, its all about the Power Moves! Enjoy your vacation Jig and be safe!!!

Its a early morning today, gotta finish up Xmas shopping today and I got a nice little baggy with some dust in it....pollen. I will be doing some pollen chucking today! I will post pics.

Peace

BKB


----------



## duchieman (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey bekind. Got your PM and thought I'd just throw these up here. That JH male is in the pic. Other than the flowering girl, the other three were my JH males and the pollen comes from Jackie B which is the lower left plant. He was a week or so younger than the boy behind him. 

http://www.sanniesshop.com/jack-hammer-f2.html

Jack Hammer is Sannies Jack X Amnesia Haze and is a 13 to 15 week flower. Mother and father were strong lemon phenos. They grow fast and continue to grow for a few weeks into flower so they only need a short veg. I think with your topping skills you can do wonders with this plant. The JH seeds are from these two. 



https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/387947-duchies-little-big-top-under.html#post5149813 More info on my old thread, here's a good starting point. 

Cheers man. Enjoy.








Here's mommy.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow, that is a fucking STUD!!! Should be interesting with Sasha and JH!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## duchieman (Dec 16, 2011)

Jack and Sasha
Tryin ta make a tree
K I S S I N G.

I could have done a little better growing out that girl. She suffered from my growing pains. I think there's closer to harvest pics in that thread too.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 16, 2011)

Made a mistake. The lone male up there is Jack C, below next to Jack C is Jack B, the poppa.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Im always amazed at how these kids took Breaking to new heights, its all about the Power Moves! Enjoy your vacation Jig and be safe!!!
> 
> Its a early morning today, gotta finish up Xmas shopping today and I got a nice little baggy with some dust in it....pollen.


Thanks bro. I was seriously worried for about 3/4 of a second. Saying you got a baggy with some dust in it, I was thinking BKB seems too sensible to snort shit... at least anymore, lol. I'm sure we've all put a thing or two up our nose, but I will take pollen these days. Well, not really I don't want seeds... but if I was going for a baggy of dust that would be my choice. I'm digging all the kiss avatars bro.

And duchie nice looking studs you got there.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 16, 2011)

I plan on pollinating my Sour OG with that JH pollen as well. Got get some seeds so when I start back up I have some good gear to pick from


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2011)

You taking a break from growing? That's no fun.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 16, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> You taking a break from growing? That's no fun.


yeah, but its kinda mandatory. Orders from above and all.
Hopefully i can finish off what i have going right now. Fingers crossed


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 16, 2011)

if not i got room for u bro. the seeds are still small in the box. u can blast them under the 1000 if need be.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks Jig. Starting out with Sannies for my first bought seed was not a bad choice whatsoever. I was looking on his site again the other day and want to grab some Sannies Jack. I think he's F8 or 9 on them now, and also some fresh herijuana seeds. I want his Jack because it's what he focused a lot on and I think it's his signature strain of a sort. Which then reminds me that I want to try Dr. Atomics Northern Lights, which is his baby based off some original old school NL and the base of his other strains. 

Actually guys, that reminds me. I'd really like to try out something as close to an old school skunk as I can get. Got any suggestions?

I'm real glad you guys can make use of that pollen. Can't wait to see what comes of it.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 16, 2011)

Its official Duch's Jack Hammer slammed the Sasha Twins....LOL

I had to set the tone before they got busy with some Kenny G!!!

*Duch's Jack Hammer Pollen*




*BKB's Sasha Twin Hookers....*



I took 3 clippings off the Skunkijuana and put them straight to flowering so they are around week 3 of Flowering. The other clone is being re-vegged by BC99. These clones were for taken to pollinate for some beans. I was going to pollinate them with Cougar Kush but I can do that at a later time since I have plenty of Cougar F1s and hopefully F2s. Plus the Jack Hammer gives me Variety which I love! Hopefully this will be a special cross! From the way Duch's Stud Muffin looks and my Czech Slut Sasha looks, it should be magical! Canadian men always ravishing our American women! LOL Had to do it Duch, nothing but love for you bro!!!! LOL

Here is a project my kid started, I think its awesome he enjoys stuff like this....

*TRIOPS* 



I am going to document this TRIOPS grow on my thread, should be cool!!! If anyone has any tips on TRIOPS I am all ears...

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 16, 2011)

growing Piranha's. wow cool. going to feed them weed? right on. stoned piranhas . im staying closely tuned for this.. 10 pm week nights would work for me. lol


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 16, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks bro. I was seriously worried for about 3/4 of a second. Saying you got a baggy with some dust in it, I was thinking BKB seems too sensible to snort shit... at least anymore, lol. I'm sure we've all put a thing or two up our nose, but I will take pollen these days. Well, not really I don't want seeds... but if I was going for a baggy of dust that would be my choice. I'm digging all the kiss avatars bro.
> 
> And duchie nice looking studs you got there.


The only thing I put in my nose other than my finger is Afrin....I cant snort shit up my nose cuz its always clogged! I have the worse allergies known to a human!!! It seems I am allergic to everything! 


duchieman said:


> Thanks Jig. Starting out with Sannies for my first bought seed was not a bad choice whatsoever. I was looking on his site again the other day and want to grab some Sannies Jack. I think he's F8 or 9 on them now, and also some fresh herijuana seeds. I want his Jack because it's what he focused a lot on and I think it's his signature strain of a sort. Which then reminds me that I want to try Dr. Atomics Northern Lights, which is his baby based off some original old school NL and the base of his other strains.
> 
> Actually guys, that reminds me. I'd really like to try out something as close to an old school skunk as I can get. Got any suggestions?
> 
> I'm real glad you guys can make use of that pollen. Can't wait to see what comes of it.


Duch I know this is long but VERY INTERESTING about Northern Lights!!!! I forgot where I copied and pasted it from but this I found online and I take ZERO credit for this write up. Also after reading this I am treating myself to some Mr.Nice Seeds Ortega (NL#1 x NL#5) Expensive but I want them!!!!

*Northern Lights*

Described as a &#8220;state of the art indoor indica&#8221;, Northern Lights became a house hold name after making its way from the Pacific North West to the Netherlands, where it arrived in the possession of Nevil Schoenmakers, owner of The Seed Bank, Holland&#8217;s first cannabis seed company and the original &#8220;King of Cannabis&#8221;. According to Jorge Cervantes, a long time writer for High Times magazine, Northern Lights was originally bred by a man known as &#8220;The Indian&#8221; on an Island near Seattle, Washington in the United States of America. In Jorge&#8217;s version of events detailing the history of Northern Lights there were a total of eleven seeds held by &#8220;The Indian&#8221; that were labeled Northern Lights #1 through Northern Lights # 11. Among the eleven Northern Lights plants, Northern Lights #5 is said to have been the best of the group with Northern Lights #8 and #1 said to have been of above average quality as well. Described as a 70 day variety indoors which finishes by October in the Northern Hemisphere outdoors, Cervantes&#8217; description of Northern Lights states that its primarily an Afghani Indica which was hybridized with a Thai sativa. Described as very stable, with a piney taste and a THC percentage of over 15% this description has become synonymous with reports of Northern Lights the world over. With a very favorable flower to leaf ratio, it is described as having a purple tinge to the leaves late in the flowering cycle.

According to Sam the Skunk Man, Northern Lights originated near Seattle, Washington (with origins said to be ultimately out of California according to Sam) and arrived in the Netherlands in clone form only in 1985. Available exclusively from Nevil at The Seed Bank, it was quickly hybridized with many outstanding varieties in their own right and marketed to customers across the globe. Said to be the most resinated variety known at the time, by some accounts at least 70 varieties of cannabis were hybridized with Northern Lights or Northern Light derivatives by the mid 1990&#8217;s alone. Northern Light hybrids quickly dominated the High Times Cannabis Cup (HTCC) festivals, taking first place in the 2nd, 6th and 7th annual HTCC competitions respectively. With the pure Northern Lights #5 cut winning the 3rd annual HTCC competition. The Seed Banks 1987 catalogue listed several Northern Lights varieties, including (Northern Lights #1 x Big Bud) x Big Bud, Hash Plant x Northern Lights #1, G13 x Northern Lights #2 F-1 hybrid, Northern Lights #1, Haze x Northern Lights #1 F- 1 hybrid, (Hash Plant x Northern Lights #1) x Swazi, Northern Lights #5 x Skunk #1 F-1 hybrid and a wonderful photograph by ganja guru Ed Rosenthal of the original Northern Lights #5 cutting. The Northern Lights #1 variety is described as a &#8220;true breeding Afghani, with extreme indica characteristics. These are short, stocky plants, with leathery, dark green, extremely broad leaves. The stems are very strong, and it is easy to clone.&#8221; Indoors, the yield was approximated at 1000 grams per 100 days. Outdoors, two pounds was not out of the question. This variety is described as having an approximate finishing time of 55 days, while indoors reaching heights approaching 50 inches, outdoors one could expect five to seven feet by the end of the season. The description went on to state the Northern Lights #1 is &#8220;very vigorous and cold resistant,&#8221; being &#8220;resinous, potent, and sweet, not nasty and acrid like some Afghanis.&#8221; The very first Big Bud hybrids were also marketed in Nevils 1987 The Seed Bank catalog. A three fourths Big Bud variety, (Northern Lights #1 x Big Bud) x Big Bud, the hybridization with the Northern Lights line was expected to create &#8220;super plants&#8221; that increased both the yield and overall quality of the original Big Bud line. Interestingly, the mention of subsequent Big Bud hybrids to follow, including Big Bud x Northern Lights #2 (Hindu Kush) as well as &#8220;a 4-way hybrid of (Big Bud x NL#1) x (Skunk #1 x Early Girl) was mentioned as well. The G13 x Northern Lights #2 F-1 hybrid was described as a variety that &#8220;really fizzed, producing an excellent yield of fat, sweet buds. The pungent sweetness of the NL #2 really came through in this blend, adding a touch of Thai fruitiness to the full-bodied Indica aroma.&#8221; The Hash Plant x Northern Lights #1 F-1 hybrid was developed using &#8220;the best Northern Lights #1 males,&#8221; which was said to attribute to this varieties particular unique characteristics. Described as producing among the strongest narcotic effects known from cannabis varieties at the time, this variety finished remarkably fast in approximately 45 days. The Haze x Northern Lights #1 F-1 hybrid was described as, &#8220;the most reliable haze hybrid so far, and is our favorite smoke. It is a bit stretchy and difficult to grow, but well worth it.&#8221; The Haze is described as being a Sativa variety from the United States, which was quite popular and common in the 1970s. The Seed Bank is said to have &#8220;managed to salvage a few viable seeds from the last crop grown in America, and we have used them to produce some remarkable hybrids.&#8221; The (Hash Plant x Northern Lights #1) x Swazi is a three way hybrid in which, &#8220;the sweet, fresh, piney taste of Swazi&#8221; was combined with the powerful and high yielding Hash Plant x Northern Lights #1 variety. This variety is described as growing quite tall, at approximately seven to nine feet outdoors and yielding nearly two pounds come harvest time. The Northern Lights #5 x Skunk #1 variety is of course a legendary variety in its own right, a High Times Cannabis Cup winner described as being the plant recommended above all others. This variety has a &#8220;high-calyx-to-leaf ratio, (with) very little manicuring required.&#8221; This variety finished within a 55 day flowering period, with an estimated yield of one and a half to three pounds possible outdoors. In 1989, Nevil&#8217;s varieties found success in all five categories in route to putting on a truly dominant performance. The Seed Banks 1990 cannabis seed catalog is a treasure trove of information for the Northern Lights enthusiast.

Northern Lights #1 F3 is described as &#8220;one of the purest, most potent, most extreme Indica varieties in the world.&#8221; Described as a 40-45 variety with very broad, dark green leaves and an extremely resinated appearance, Northern Lights #1 F3 is a must for the amateur breeder and hobbyist. Northern Lights #2 F3 is a Hindu Kush dominant variety being &#8220;wonderfully potent but not devastating&#8221; with a pungency and sweetness found to be very intoxicating. Northern Lights #2 of course also being known as Oasis, a variety today offered by the Dutch Passion seed company, said to originally consist of a union between Northern Lights #1 and Hindu Kush. A description which would seem to match up with The Seed Banks 1990 description of their Northern Lights #2 F3. Said to be &#8220;surprisingly vigorous&#8221; despite its inbred status, also a 40-45 day variety, they weren&#8217;t kidding when they mentioned this was an absolute must for the connoisseur or collector. Northern Lights #5 x 2 was a hybrid made between the now infamous Northern Lights #5 cut and Northern Lights #2 (Northern Lights #1 x Hindu Kush). Said to be a variety ready in approximately 50 days, with a &#8220;juniper berry taste&#8221; and favorable resin production. Hashplant x Northern Lights #1 is said to have been one of the most powerful varieties ever encountered, with the Hashplant itself having origins in the Pacific North West of the United States. Coming in at around 45 days itself, this variety is said to have challenged even the most experienced smokers in Holland at the time at finishing a joint. G13 x Northern Lights #2 was also offered in The Seed Banks 1990 cannabis seed catalog and was described as carrying the pungency and sweetness of the Northern Lights #2 variety, with a typically higher yield with commercial potential. The potency was described and superb with equal resin production with a flowering time right around 50-55 days. Perhaps among the most famous of all Northern Lights hybrids, is the world renowned Northern Lights #5 x Haze. Quite possible the first variety with a warning label attached to the breeders&#8217; description, &#8220;side effects may include nausea, dizziness, fainting, and loss of bowel and bladder control.&#8221; Whether through pranksters who wanted to humiliate their friends or hardcore stoners whose tolerance had reached epic proportions, Northern Lights #5 x Haze quickly became the talk of the town and won Cannabis Cups and praise from all corners of the globe.

The Haze in Northern Lights # 5 x haze was actually said to have been salvaged from the last Haze crop grown in the United States, and according to Sam the Skunk Man the general vicinity of which was Santa Cruz, California to be exact. The actual pedigree of Haze is somewhat of a debate, with Sam the Skunk Man claiming the Original Haze was a Mexican x Columbian variety, with Thai and south indian lines added later in the Hazes development and the Mr. Nice Camp, who possess the earliest known examples of Haze in the world, which are said to be Columbian x Thai primarily in origin dating back to 1969. Where even in the ideal conditions of the Californian climate the Haze was said to require green houses to finish, and in some cases never truly finished at all. Northern Lights x Haze is described as being at least a 75 day variety that usually translated into a 9-10 week flowering schedule roughly. Northern Lights #5 x Skunk # 1, also known as Shiva Skunk is said to have been one of the most reliable indoor hybrids possessed by Nevil&#8217;s The Seed Bank. Touted as a variety that is &#8220;a snap to grow&#8221; and one of the first varieties the novice grower should consider, scissors were said to not be required with this variety come harvest time with an expected flowering time right around 55 days. A more obscure Northern Lights variety listed in the 1990 The Seed Bank catalog was the Hash plant/Northern Lights #1 x Swazi, described as an indoor/outdoor cultivar that which was originally intended to be an outdoor strain only. This multiple hybrid variety is described as yielding sweet and chunky flowers, with a harvest time right around mid September. The Northern Lights #5 pedigree actually consists of Northern Lights #1 x Northern Lights #1 and efforts are already underway to revive this Queen of Queens by Shantibaba of Mr. Nice seeds (MNS) with seed stock from 1988 where the #5 cutting originated. By last report, a germination rate of approximately 50% was obtained (55 out of 80 seeds) after only two days. Contrary to previously published reports, there is no Thai lineage in the Mr. Nice Northern Lights lines which are the exact lines Neville was marketing in the mid to late 1980&#8217;s in The Seed Bank cannabis catalogs. The existence of Northern Lights # 9 x 5 has been speculated on for a number of years now, ultimately said to have went off the market upon The Seed Banks stock retailing by Ben Dronkers at Sensi Seeds.The Sagarmatha seed company &#8220;has engineered a superior version of the Northern Lights legend&#8221; with their version of the Northern Lights # 9, which is a back cross between &#8220;Northern Lights X&#8221; and the old Sagarmatha Slyder.

Shortly after dominating the High Times Cannabis Cup in 1989, Nevil is said to have been visiting family back home in Perth, Australia in 1990 when he was apprehended by the authorities after making an appearance on the television show, "America&#8217;s Most Wanted." At the same time Operation Green Merchant is said to have been in full swing, with particular interest aimed at High Times magazine itself. It is said that Hightimes editor in chief Steven Hagar was subpoenaed to testify at Nevil&#8217;s trial, luckily however that never came to fruition. After spending some time incarcerated in a Western Australia jail, Nevil is said to have successfully defended his extradition to the United States with grounds for appeal being his dual citizenship status in both the Netherlands and Australia. Interestingly enough, it is also speculated Nevil escaped imprisonment and vanished, ultimately making his way back to Holland while remaining underground for quite sometime before re-emerging in the 21st century as a breeder and consultant with Mr. Nice Seeds, along side legendary hash smuggler Howard Marks and the honorable Shantibaba. Quite possibly the finest collection of Cannabis minds ever assembled, Mr. Nice seeds offers&#8217; possibly the finest selection of cannabis genetics in the world today. With a great deal of the original The Seed Bank lines and many more recently crowned lines of divine and royal descent, such as the world famous original White Widow (now known as Black Widow), as well as the Great White Shark aka Peace Maker (now known as Shark Shock) and Medicine Man(formally known as White Rhino).


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Dec 16, 2011)

hahaha bkb's a booger picker too whut up! lol triop? im interested.. never herd about them before haha. they look like something my fish would love to eat


----------



## duchieman (Dec 16, 2011)

That's cool BKB. So that's a skunk/herijuana cross? This should be pretty interesting to see. I'm wondering what will dominate. I'm thinking there'd probably be a few phenos come out of that. Moowahahahahahaha! (thunder and lightning fill the sky). 

[video=youtube;yEg0H_JePAI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEg0H_JePAI[/video]

Where going to have to use this test video on that new strain. 

[video=youtube;85_5nMDqCx0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85_5nMDqCx0[/video]


----------



## mugan (Dec 16, 2011)

i always luved northan lights, first bud i ever smoked repeatedly , but i thought at the time it was a sat. (newbish) i think it was NLxhaze tho it was really tall


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2011)

Are those the same as sea monkeys? I had those things twice when I was a kid.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 16, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Are those the same as sea monkeys? I had those things twice when I was a kid.


Ehhhh kind of, but different....I am not 100% sure but Sea Monkeys are Brine Shrimp? Or something like that, these are different.


duchieman said:


> That's cool BKB. So that's a skunk/herijuana cross? This should be pretty interesting to see. I'm wondering what will dominate. I'm thinking there'd probably be a few phenos come out of that. Moowahahahahahaha! (thunder and lightning fill the sky).
> 
> [video=youtube;yEg0H_JePAI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEg0H_JePAI[/video]
> 
> ...


*Early Skunk*


*
Herijuana OG Kush*



Skunkijuana.......Time will tell soon!!!! 

Should be nice. As far as crossing Sasha with the Jack Hammer, I am sure there will be different phenos, I am very excited about it. I hope the plant takes the pollen. It will be a nice mix regardless!!!


mugan said:


> i always luved northan lights, first bud i ever smoked repeatedly , but i thought at the time it was a sat. (newbish) i think it was NLxhaze tho it was really tall


Northern Lights is the Godfather of Bud....RIP Cowboy


----------



## hazorazo (Dec 17, 2011)

Responding to your book you posted earlier......KILLER! I love the Ortega choice.....Like you and I discussed before...NL is a long time favorite. I wish I could share the NL strain out of Humboldt that we called Big Bud (not the big bud you normally see as a strain, but as a nickname of NL). I can only name 3-4 other strains that I would compare it with....and I would take the Humboldt NL over anything. Ice Anomaly would be a close second, but I would trade an Ice Anomaly for a NL of that pheno, ANYTIME! You have to post lots of shit on that strain, dude. You the man, as usual, you seed junkie bitch....haha....is it obvious I just got back from the bar?


----------



## hazorazo (Dec 17, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Its official Duch's Jack Hammer slammed the Sasha Twins....LOL
> 
> I had to set the tone before they got busy with some Kenny G!!!
> 
> ...


I am pumped about this shit, man! You guys are way ahead of where I am at! Good shit. I am about to collect the pollen from my second Ace of Spades male. He is upstairs, separated by two floors from everything else.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 17, 2011)

Hazo at the Bar??? Hey I drink two Cherry Jerry's (Cherry Pepsi x Sailor Jerry's Spice Rum)and I am feeling it....Damn I made that drink sound like a strain, lol.

Thanks for the kind words Hazo, I am very hyped up about the Jack Hammer Pollen....I would love to get my paws on some IA!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 17, 2011)

what the hell are u doing awake still? lol.


----------



## hazorazo (Dec 17, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Hazo at the Bar??? Hey I drink two Cherry Jerry's (Cherry Pepsi x Sailor Jerry's Spice Rum)and I am feeling it....Damn I made that drink sound like a strain, lol.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words Hazo, I am very hyped up about the Jack Hammer Pollen....I would love to get my paws on some IA!!!
> 
> ...


Haha...I know, I do not get out much. That cracks me up, man. I used to drink a lot of spiced rum (assume captain's stance) but my stomach problems have stopped that. I find that a couple vodka drinks do ok, just not too many....haha. I am an old man these days. I got to the bar, and it looked like I just woke up...lol.....been trimming all day and shit.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 17, 2011)

Hey BKB. How's those pistils looking today? Are they all shriveled up like they should?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 17, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey BKB. How's those pistils looking today? Are they all shriveled up like they should?


Thats not fair askin a blind man questions like that, lol.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 17, 2011)

Seriously true there.....now I know I'm getting old cause my vision so bad right now. I will take a pic and crop it up.


----------



## mugan (Dec 17, 2011)

am not old and my vision is horrible !!


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 17, 2011)

I never needed glasses till I hit my 30s maybe I haven't eaten enough carrots. Lol. How the homeland weather there mugz?


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 17, 2011)

Here is a pic of the bud site I dusted with the Jack Hammer pollen....maybe too early to tell if it took. 




Cougar Kush Day 40....

View attachment 1940962

Sasha Day 40....

View attachment 1940960

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 17, 2011)

who has bigger buds?


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 17, 2011)

Kitty Kat does...


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 17, 2011)

Not to say one is better than the the other though, they are both amazing plants!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 17, 2011)

If you dont have a good nute line yet, Contact these guys and ask for a sample of nutes

http://www.xnutrients.com/index.php?option=com_contact&view=contact&id=1&Itemid=6


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 17, 2011)

I think the Cougar will finish before the Skunkijuana. I think I am going to feed the Cougar one more week and then start preparing to finish her off. I am going to do a Molasses Flush and then water feeding only and a Final Molasses Flush to finish then Chop! I am going to leave the dusted branch in tact so the beans can finish. I dont see her going passed 60 days. Thats saying a lot knowing how I always let my shit go beyond their peak! 

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 17, 2011)

*"X-Nutrient" *

View attachment 1941027


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 17, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Not to say one is better than the the other though, they are both amazing plants!!!


wtf did u do to ur avatar? lmao. bugs would be proud. then he would have eaten it. lmao.


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 17, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> If you dont have a good nute line yet, Contact these guys and ask for a sample of nutes
> 
> http://www.xnutrients.com/index.php?option=com_contact&view=contact&id=1&Itemid=6


i use them too. awesome grow. havent had a harvest with them yet. would have been soon if those mercs didnt go gaga on my ass. but so far nothing but growing goodness.  wait bc and bkb use them too. lmao. 

bc: are u getting paid for the advetisements? lol. u got me and bkb on the xnutes. lol.


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 17, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I think the Cougar will finish before the Skunkijuana. I think I am going to feed the Cougar one more week and then start preparing to finish her off. I am going to do a Molasses Flush and then water feeding only and a Final Molasses Flush to finish then Chop! I am going to leave the dusted branch in tact so the beans can finish. I dont see her going passed 60 days. Thats saying a lot knowing how I always let my shit go beyond their peak!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


i love beyond the peak bud. mmm cbds. lol.


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 17, 2011)

damn. how do u put multiple quotes in one reply? i look like an asshole taking up so many posts. 


by the way bkb ur shit looks delish bro. two thumbs up.


----------



## Psychild (Dec 17, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> If you dont have a good nute line yet, Contact these guys and ask for a sample of nutes
> 
> http://www.xnutrients.com/index.php?option=com_contact&view=contact&id=1&Itemid=6


Good to know, I sent them an e-mail tonight....I'll let you know what their response is. &#8730;&#8730;


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 17, 2011)

wheels619 said:


> damn. how do u put multiple quotes in one reply? i look like an asshole taking up so many posts.
> 
> 
> by the way bkb ur shit looks delish bro. two thumbs up.


Like this.....LOL Next to the "Reply With Quote" is a little quotation button click on the ones you want to multi quote and then hit Reply With Quote!



Psychild said:


> Good to know, I sent them an e-mail tonight....I'll let you know what their response is. &#8730;&#8730;


I did too....I love FREE shit!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 18, 2011)

ahh makes sensi. lol. now i gotta wait a few days before i hit them up. they probably have like twenty emails already. lmao.


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 18, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Like this.....LOL Next to the "Reply With Quote" is a little quotation button click on the ones you want to multi quote and then hit Reply With Quote!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Psychild said:


> Good to know, I sent them an e-mail tonight....I'll let you know what their response is. &#8730;&#8730;





wheels619 said:


> ahh makes sensi. lol. now i gotta wait a few days before i hit them up. they probably have like twenty emails already. lmao.


oh shit it works. lmao sorry had to try it.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 18, 2011)

Made my family's homemade Baked Pasta with Meatballs.....Check it out!

Started off making the meatballs with eggs, salt, pepper, onion powder, fresh garlic, bread crumbs and parmesan cheese



Hand rolled each meatball...have a cup of warm water so you can dunk your hands in it after rolling each meatball so it doesnt stick to your hands.



Fry them up using Extra Virgin Olive Oil...Only brown on the outside, dont cook all the way cause I finish them up in the pasta sauce



My homemade sauce is with Whole Peeled Tomatoes, Tomato Paste, salt, pepper, onions, brown sugar and parmesan cheese. Takes about 3 hours to cook. After its been cooking for 2 hours I add the meatballs in there for the last hour before finishing the sauce.



Then I take a Glass Cooking dish and coat it with butter and add a layer of pasta and sauce, then Mozzarella Cheese, Provolone Cheese, meatballs and then another layer of pasta, sauce and more cheese.



Stick it in the oven on 350F and leave in there about 10-15 minutes depending on how crispy you like the top. I like the top layer to be a little crisp!



It was delicious and worth the work! My kids love my cooking and I enjoy cooking food! LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 18, 2011)

i would enjoy ur cooking too. lmao. can i have some that shit looks fuckin amazing.


----------



## mugan (Dec 18, 2011)

wow, i just ate and i got the munchies again


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 18, 2011)

Thats fucked up dude, all the times we cook for you, and you never made that for us!!!!

I call bullshit


----------



## Psychild (Dec 18, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Thats fucked up dude, all the times we cook for you, and you never made that for us!!!!
> 
> I call bullshit


Hahahahahahaha!

Dam that shit looks good!


----------



## fumble (Dec 18, 2011)

Damn BKB! I didn't know you got it going on like _that_ in the kitchen. That looks awesome!


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Dec 18, 2011)

gettn close to harvest too i see bro props on da pasta that shit looks Legin wait for it...... dary!


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 18, 2011)

Well thank you all for the compliments.....I am sorry BC99 I would have a allergy episode if I cooked in your house.

We had a power outage here for about 2 hours. Not sure why but i called the electric company and it was a 25 minute wait to speak with a human. Since the lights were out I got to snap some shots of my plants. 

My Cougar Kush needs a watering every 2 days. She just eats and eats and eats. 

Peace
BKB


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Dec 18, 2011)

outages suck ass man.. thats cool bout your cougar kush imo i like my girls to be guzzlers; water and nutes


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 18, 2011)

Since I had a little power outage I took some shots of the ladies without the HPS light...

Also I put the Triops Eggs in the water...there are tiny eggs mixed with something like shit form a cigarette??? Not sure but they should hatch within 18-48 hours...we shall see!


Purple Le Pews Left a Female Right a Male...



Sour Og during the power outage..she is amazing!



Sasha during the outage, she will go through a major trimming tomorrow. Time to really open her up!



This Dirty Cougar was soaking in a MIR Bath during the Power Outage! I had to put the stake in there because she was starting to tip over. As she eats when her medium gets light she becomes very top heavy. I found her leaning up against the tent wall today. Thank goodness because if she was turned the other way, she would of fell completely over! Close call!!! I love my Cougar!!!



Hope everyone enjoyed their weekend! I did and I am going to have a great week too!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 19, 2011)

Everything look great bro, even the dam food lol munchie central here haha


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 19, 2011)

ur5 shit looks fuckin amazing dude.  woohoo jager and northern berry got me on a good one. lmao.


----------



## Psychild (Dec 19, 2011)

Who do I need to contact to get a hold of some Cougar?? that bitch is SEXY!!!


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 19, 2011)

ur on his thread. lol.


----------



## Psychild (Dec 19, 2011)

Man PLP's look and sound amazing too, but Sasha......Whoooo!


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 19, 2011)

got a few plps. so far amazing. havent had a chance to smoke it yet but they happen to be a bushy little beasts so far from what ive seen. sorry no males yet bkb. hopefully one out of the 5 seeds i got will hook both of us both up.


----------



## Psychild (Dec 19, 2011)

wheels619 said:


> got a few plps. so far amazing. havent had a chance to smoke it yet but they happen to be a bushy little beasts so far from what ive seen. sorry no males yet bkb. hopefully one out of the 5 seeds i got will hook both of us both up.


I'm waiting on planting my PLP's right now....I might be moving in the next few months, so I don't want to start anything worth keeping. I as well will be on the search to make PLP F2's though....If I find a male, I'll do my part for the group &#8730;


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 19, 2011)

they are def worth keeping. just like the cougars.  u and bc came up with some bangin strains my friend. im on the hunt for my own breeding project now. u guys inspire me every day. looking and trying for the prefect strains to buy and cross. i really want an original or as close to original northern lights. just cuz its one of my faves but its not a must.


----------



## Psychild (Dec 19, 2011)

Man I feel you, I can't wait to start breeding &#8730; So far all I've done is made some F2's, but once I get moved and settled into a new place I'll set aside a little breeding chamber to start doing some creation of my own.


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 19, 2011)

yeah dude first time attempting a breeding program. been paying attention to what bc99 has been teaching me tho so it should be interesting. just gotta find the right strains first.


----------



## Psychild (Dec 19, 2011)

wheels619 said:


> yeah dude first time attempting a breeding program. been paying attention to what bc99 has been teaching me tho so it should be interesting. just gotta find the right strains first.


Which is the hardest part >< Especially when you havn't smoked your choices yet Lol


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 19, 2011)

exactly. lol. oh well tired gonna pass out. continuing the hunt tomorrow.


----------



## fumble (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks good BKB...everytime I see pics of the PLP's I get excited. I can't wait to grow the seeds you gave me. I can do them outside?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 19, 2011)

Look what I found 

Sasha's Baby Pics







Pic taken 10-24


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 19, 2011)

I got a email from X Nutrients today and they told me thanks for inquiring and gave me a link to request the samples. www.xnutrients.com/sample

In order to get the samples you have to give them your favorite store to ship to. I am awaiting confirmation on my samples now.

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 19, 2011)

I did some more defoliating on Sasha...Her lower region is really open now. She has about 3 weeks left; give or take a week...




*TRIOPS UPDATE...
*
3 Triops had hatched, they are so tiny, now I got to try to keep them alive. I crushed up two pellets of food for them, a brown and green pellet. I have no idea WTF they are but its their food. After giving them these pellets for 3 days, I can add little pieces of carrots, Triops love carrots. I am going to ask my neighbor for a magnifying glass so I can try to get some snap shots of them. 

Peace

BKB


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Dec 19, 2011)

dude sash looks perfect, i tove to trim i swear it boosts bud production. and only helps with full plant air flow!

heehheee the triops woooo cant wait for pics lol


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Dec 19, 2011)

fricken A dudeD thats awesome structure.thats a plant size id like indoor.you and norcal have nice sized indoh trees. fantasic job on trimn the bush bro. lol arent you the one always against this??..??.?lol what you think now?


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 19, 2011)

Well I been doing it a lot lately, but I wont ever pluck any leaves till after the 5 week of flowering...I always try different things to all my plants. I been doing a lot of talking with some defoliators from other places, if you know what I mean.....

Its confirmed 100% I have a Purple Le' Coq! 

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Dec 19, 2011)

you got your pepe! right on man!congrats!!!!!


----------



## Psychild (Dec 20, 2011)

Sweet!!!!!!


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 20, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I did some more defoliating on Sasha...Her lower region is really open now. She has about 3 weeks left; give or take a week...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1944664
> ...


just dont fry them with the sun on accident. lmao. dude sasha looks sexy as fuck man way more under growth than i had expected to see on her.


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yay loving all the pics and man they are sexy!!!!! Wow you are good!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 20, 2011)

i feel your postitive vibe man. wicked growing. nice trim job on Sasha bro. your going to get a massive yeild with her.


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 20, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i feel your postitive vibe man. wicked growing. nice trim job on Sasha bro. your going to get a massive yeild with her.


ur avatar looks sexy as hell to me for some odd reason. lol.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 20, 2011)

I need to find me a boss that has Passion for MJ. Till I meet my next boss I am sticking with my girl Maryjane.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 20, 2011)

lol..that is very strange indeed. seems it has quite a few young men worked up around here. i might have to take it off soon , oh not my dress the avitar.lol


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 20, 2011)

u dont have to take it off. lol. kinda a cool pic. i wasnt complaining at all. lol.


----------



## fumble (Dec 20, 2011)

Sasha looking sexy BKB! Reminds me of my Cotton Candy. Congrats on the Triops man. you gonna name em?


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 20, 2011)

Ambz I don't want to see my sister without her dress on.....lol

Fumble I'm not naming the Triops till they get big. A couple more hatched, they are smaller than sea monkeys now. They can get pretty big, I actually you tube them.

Later I will be posting Cougar pics, she is one hot mama. She looks like a Stripper now since I plucked her leaves off....

Wheels has 2 clippings of my Cougar, so if Ambz avi is getting you spun up now, wait till you see the Cougar....I'm STONED.

Peace
BKB


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Dec 20, 2011)

whats the youtube for them?

chop in 2days btw


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;4quPALV24Ww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4quPALV24Ww[/video]


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Dec 20, 2011)

awsome hahaha those are hella cool! ***thanks bc99*** they wont last long with my big fish... but mybe in the turtle tank


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 21, 2011)

Damn I passed out....Sorry for not posting these earlier but I was smoking some Yoda OG and it really made me feel the force!!!

Purple Le Pews

Left:Female Right:Male I will be making F2s (Even though I haven't grown it or smoked it. These will be mine to work with down the line)



*PLPs getting some advice from the Cougar....
*


Here you go wheels.......Cougar Kush Flowering Day 43. Wheels actually has 2 clones from this plant. I would have to say that this plant gave me ZERO problems, never had any deficiency or anything. She didnt stretch that much at all, I think this MOAB might of had something to do with that. My kind of grow. She is a animal thats for sure! The very last pic in this update is my Favorite!!!!! 




Peace 

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 21, 2011)

*Cougar Top's*




*
Cougar's Main Cola....*



Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lookin Good!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 21, 2011)

My Cougar's Favorite Song!!!!!!!!

[video=youtube;yRYFKcMa_Ek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=yRYFKcMa_Ek[/video]

Damn I love my Cougar!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 21, 2011)

Awesome growing BKB, everything looks beautiful! And great thread, it would take me some time to get through it, lol...

Good luck with the ladies


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 21, 2011)

upthearsenal said:


> Awesome growing BKB, everything looks beautiful! And great thread, it would take me some time to get through it, lol...
> 
> Good luck with the ladies


Glad to have you here bro. Dont worry about catching up, just hang....Feel free and post your bud porn here! I dont know why people dont post their Bud Porn here. I love looking at pics!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## bekindbud (Dec 21, 2011)

Thats what I am talking about!!!! Nice Cheese Ambz!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 21, 2011)

thanks bro. do you know why my stems might be so bloody red. i really do like the color very much, just curiious and is it ok like healthy ok?


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 21, 2011)

Looks great Amber. Reddish/purple stems is an early indication of a P def. but at this point I doubt it's much to worry about, she looks like she's going to finish nicely, keep doing what you're doing


----------



## duchieman (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey dude. I'm sitting up here still looking at green grass. Probably because all the snow's on your plants.


----------



## Psychild (Dec 21, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thanks bro. do you know why my stems might be so bloody red. i really do like the color very much, just curiious and is it ok like healthy ok?


it's more than likely just genetics &#8730;


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 22, 2011)

I dont remember which one was yours...






I am 99% sure it is the top left one

Cougars 2 weeks from germ


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 22, 2011)

Thats when they were Cougar Cubs!!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Dec 22, 2011)

Id love to see cougar cubs in my yard one day.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 22, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Id love to see cougar cubs in my yard one day.


You will have your very own Cougar Den in your yard! As soon as I sample MD bud, LOL!!!


----------



## machnak (Dec 22, 2011)

Nice AM.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 22, 2011)

I would like to recommend a product that I been using this entire grow, its called Mad Farmer's Silica Shield. Here is why, today my good friend came over and accidentally knock my bathroom towel rack with towels right on top of the Cougar. There were 4 branches that were bent completely over and not one branch snapped or broke. The branches look like nothing at all happened to them. Close call and almost a early harvest. I will say this about all my plants this grow, their stalks, branches, stems seem very strong and hard. I am sure the Silica Shield played a major role in that. I'm going to buy for every grow now. 

Peace
BKB


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 22, 2011)

did BC kill ur towel rack? lmao

at least she is ok. good to know gonna look into it.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 22, 2011)

I was jealous and had to knock his cougar down a peg.


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 22, 2011)

lmao. i knew it. lol.


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 22, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thanks bro. do you know why my stems might be so bloody red. i really do like the color very much, just curiious and is it ok like healthy ok?


genes, temp at night. lots of factors. mine are in the cold in the middle on the night so they all change color.


----------



## hazorazo (Dec 22, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> *Cougar Top's*
> 
> View attachment 1947843
> 
> ...


Wowsy Wowsy, Woo Woo! Nice looking plant, bro! Loving looking in on this girl!


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 22, 2011)

wheels619 said:


> did BC kill ur towel rack? lmao
> 
> at least she is ok. good to know gonna look into it.


I got the sample from the Grow Expo we went to, you should have some bro! Check your shit from the Expo.


billcollector99 said:


> I was jealous and had to knock his cougar down a peg.


She took it like a champ too!!!


hazorazo said:


> Wowsy Wowsy, Woo Woo! Nice looking plant, bro! Loving looking in on this girl!


I am loving her more and more each day!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 22, 2011)

i have seen many red and purple stems and under side vains in leaves on healthy plants
its more a genetic thing then any sort of deficiency


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 22, 2011)

Ok today I also found pistils shooting out where the balls are hanging on the PLP, herminator!!!! I dumped it.

Peace

BKB


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 22, 2011)

oh god not again.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 22, 2011)

It happens.....


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 22, 2011)

whuts it for wuts its properties

Mad Farmer's Silica Shield


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 22, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> whuts it for wuts its properties
> 
> Mad Farmer's Silica Shield


Here is what it says directly from the bottle...

*Mad Farmer Silica Shield*: www.madfarmerproducts.com
*N-P-K : 0-0-3*

Provides plants with additional levels of Silicon and Potash and is compatible with all other nutrients. Silicon helps to strengthen plant tissue by strengthening the cell walls. Increased plant tissue strength can result in more rigid stalks as well as helping to increase tolerance to adverse environmental stresses such as drought, heat and cold. For best results use with every watering.

*Derived From*: Potassium Silicate

*Guaranteed Analysis*: Soluble Potash (K2O) 3%

Silica Shield may increase the pH of the nutrient solution. Be sure to lower the pH after mixing with nutrient solution. (Took my pH after mixing nutes from a 5.5 pH to about 6.9-7.0 pH)

It will always be a part of my grows from now on...

Peace

BKB


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 22, 2011)

hmm. how much do u add to full veg with the xnutes?


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 22, 2011)

1 tsp per gallon both Veg and Flowering...


----------



## duchieman (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey Bekind. Have you noticed whether that pollen took yet. I'm real curious to know if it's viable or not. I know people say it should be but I'm a bit of a nervous surrogate I guess.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 22, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey Bekind. Have you noticed whether that pollen took yet. I'm real curious to know if it's viable or not. I know people say it should be but I'm a bit of a nervous surrogate I guess.


Honestly Duch, I am blind and wouldnt know if it did or didnt....Sometimes I ask myself if anything I pollinated took. BC came over today and I believe he took some pics and checked them. He might be able to answer that one. I cant find my glasses and my camera doesnt take good Macro shots....LOL I do have a nice size Magnifying glass so maybe I will take a pic using that tomorrow after the lights come on.

Peace

BKB


----------



## duchieman (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh no, no need to go out of your way there bro. Time will tell for sure.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 22, 2011)

Pollination Def took IMO


----------



## duchieman (Dec 22, 2011)

Yup, they look like they're shriveled good. So help me out here guys, she is Sasha and she's a Cougar Kush? What did you cross for her? Was your Red Kush part of it? Sorry buy for Bekind it's the eyesight, me it's the memory. lol

Or is she the Skunkijuana?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 22, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Yup, they look like they're shriveled good. So help me out here guys, she is Sasha and she's a Cougar Kush? What did you cross for her? Was your Red Kush part of it? Sorry buy for Bekind it's the eyesight, me it's the memory. lol
> 
> Or is she the Skunkijuana?


He pollinated clones of the skunkijuana which is sasha 

It would be nice to get the Jackhammer high with a shorter stockier FASTER flowering plant


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 22, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> He pollinated clones of the skunkijuana which is sasha
> 
> It would be nice to get the Jackhammer high with a shorter stockier FASTER flowering plant


i second that shit. yeah buddy.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 22, 2011)

Ok got ya. So what's the skunkijuana about and what's her flower time like. It's starting to raise a bunch of questions in my head right now that I can't sum up into just a couple so I need to go do some research. Back to the basics a bit. I guess a hint would be the various phenos/flowering times you'd get crossing a stable 8 or 9 weeker with a 13 or 14 weeker, and so on. 

And your right, that would be nice. Curious, how long does your Acapulco flower?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 23, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Ok got ya. So what's the skunkijuana about and what's her flower time like. It's starting to raise a bunch of questions in my head right now that I can't sum up into just a couple so I need to go do some research. Back to the basics a bit. I guess a hint would be the various phenos/flowering times you'd get crossing a stable 8 or 9 weeker with a 13 or 14 weeker, and so on.
> 
> And your right, that would be nice. Curious, how long does your Acapulco flower?


anywhere from 10-14 weeks depending on the weather 

The Skunkijuana is def not a stablized strain. It was a femmed cross of Early Skunk clone and a Herojuana clone. Interesting to see what the results will be actually.

TBH none of my crosses are stable... or BKBs for that matter, but they always seem to come up fire


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hehehehhe oh yeah!!!!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 23, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Ok got ya. So what's the skunkijuana about and what's her flower time like. It's starting to raise a bunch of questions in my head right now that I can't sum up into just a couple so I need to go do some research. Back to the basics a bit. I guess a hint would be the various phenos/flowering times you'd get crossing a stable 8 or 9 weeker with a 13 or 14 weeker, and so on.
> 
> And your right, that would be nice. Curious, how long does your Acapulco flower?


anywhere from 10-14 weeks depending on the weather 

The Skunkijuana is def not a stablized strain. It was a femmed cross of Early Skunk clone and a Herojuana clone. Interesting to see what the results will be actually.


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 23, 2011)

Yay I am watching!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 23, 2011)

What do you think of the Cougar's since they have dried right?


----------



## duchieman (Dec 23, 2011)

That's all that matters. I was using that as a baseline where your crossing on stable strain with another stable strain but considering only flower time, nothing else, what variety of times would you get crossing a short flowering plant with a long flowering. As opposed to two stable strains that are closer in flowering times being crossed keeping that variety to a minimum and keeping the breeding tight. Graduated is a word that comes to mind, meaning stepping it down rather than trying to drop it. Again, this is just stuff I'm formulating in my stoner head and blowing out my ass and nothing I've read or heard so....

Anyway, from a small grower perspective, just growing for myself and the hobby of it, like most of us here, I don't fuss too much about anything. I'm perpetual so I really don't worry about flower times, when they're done they're done. Also the odd nanner and seed here and there isn't bothering me, especially when the smoke's been so great. Right now almost everything has been putting out a few seeds and nanners so I've got them aside and I'm growing some older ones now like my Cheeseberry Haze. Yes, she'll probably spit some out too but I'm betting she'll be just like her momma. But that's just now. Soon that could change and I decide to get serious and anal about things and clean house but for now it's iree. Now, sending those beans around is another story. If I'm gonna do that I'd say.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 23, 2011)

If I were to send anything out that had herm tendencies I am sure I would let the receiver be aware of that. Kinda Like the Dog Kush, ya know. It is fire, but it has been known to spit out a few male flowers. 

Its the side effect of using feminized seeds, which is why I prefer regulars


----------



## duchieman (Dec 23, 2011)

I've probably said this before but you guys in Cali, and other med states, have an advantage because you've had access to medical marijuana for some time now. This has two advantages. One, you have have access to world class top grades when you want it, not just when it's around. Two, you pretty much know, have known, what your buying because it goes through less hands and stuff. When you buy something from the dispensary you pretty much know that is what it is. This in turn makes it harder for the guys in the street market to pass something off as something else. Here when someone tells you it's this or that strain, half the time you don't know if they're blowing it out their ass or not cause who's to say really. Prohibition brings a very hit or miss and blind market. This is a big part of why I grow now but I'm still playing a lot of catch up in the history and knowledge department and that is what's holding me back from getting serious about anything yet is because I'm still experimenting and getting in the know.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 23, 2011)

Dont Forget Duch, I started growing last year, BKB as well 

Meaning I got a ton of catching up and learning to do as well


----------



## duchieman (Dec 23, 2011)

No, I know that, though you wouldn't know it by what I've seen you do. But before that had you not had the opportunity to smoke good weed and know what you were smoking, knowing it came from a dispensary. Here you look at the bag and smell it and maybe if your lucky, get to smoke some first, and if you like you buy. Don't bother asking what it is cause it's probably bullshit. I know it's probably the same there too but having the dispensaries are an advantage I think. Take for instance when someone here mentions "that OG taste" or "that Kush taste". I think I know what they're talking about but I can't just get my hands on some and try it to see, I have to grow it and wait to find out, and even when I do that I have to wonder if I got the OG pheno of that strain, so now I have to grow a couple/few more to make sure. Oh the burden of it all! 

I have to mention too that if I was paying what you guys are paying in those dispensaries I'd be wanting to know for sure what I'm buying. I watched weed wars the other day and saw $60 for an eighth for OG? Wow.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 23, 2011)

duchieman said:


> No, I know that, though you wouldn't know it by what I've seen you do. But before that had you not had the opportunity to smoke good weed and know what you were smoking, knowing it came from a dispensary. Here you look at the bag and smell it and maybe if your lucky, get to smoke some first, and if you like you buy. Don't bother asking what it is cause it's probably bullshit. I know it's probably the same there too but having the dispensaries are an advantage I think. Take for instance when someone here mentions "that OG taste" or "that Kush taste". I think I know what they're talking about but I can't just get my hands on some and try it to see, I have to grow it and wait to find out, and even when I do that I have to wonder if I got the OG pheno of that strain, so now I have to grow a couple/few more to make sure. Oh the burden of it all!


I see what you are saying now.

Sounds like you need some Kush in your life


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 23, 2011)

We all do and thats what makes this even more interesting and fun....You try different things and eventually you are going to come across something special. 

Duch this is the Skunkijuana's 1st grow so it is not stable at all, but its a start and foundation to work with. Same as for my Purple Le' Pews but I will stable them both eventually. I plan on doing F2s, F3s and finding those phenos I like and stable them. As far as the dispensaries out here duch, its just as bad with the bullshit. You see these crazy names of strain and clones that are labeled one thing and are another thing. Standard answer out here is that "its Hybrid of a local cut..." Shit like Jedi Master OG, Ron Burgundy OG, King Kong OG, Chewbacca OG, Bruce Lee OG and Chuck Norris. Now dont get me wrong there are some real good legit places around here that dont bullshit, but majority of them aren't and most are shutting down. We are spoiled in Green States in America.

BC hit some knowledge on me yesterday when we were talking about my Hermie Purple Le' Pew. I think he is 100% correct about using Feminized seeds when crossing. When I 1st started growing I only wanted feminized beans, but now I only want Regular beans. We learn as we go and there are endless opportunities in this wonderful hobby!

I am sure one of the main reasons for my PLP to herm was my own fault with light leaks and shit. I got fam over so I cant keep my room sealed dark like I do when they are not here. 

Good info going around, hope some people are learning as well as me!

@BC can you post the Sour OG macros shots you took please?

Peace

BKB


----------



## duchieman (Dec 23, 2011)

That's funny. Ron Burgundy OG. Ah, the other side of the coin. I think when I find my holy grail and name her, I'm going to call her "My Shit".


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 23, 2011)

Sour OGx SFV OG Macro Shots


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 23, 2011)

I have seen a strain in the local dispensary here called : The Shit 

LOL

I got some Cougar bud yesterday from BC, there were 2 different kinds. Well I know that for sure cause he told me but you can tell the difference between the two when smoking. The 1st one I smoked was a Berry tasting flavor that is so sweet when you 1st hit it. Smooth smoke and can take decent size hits without coughing. The other Cougar was just as good but a little stronger in taste cause it taste exactly like a Kush should, piney pinecone flavor with the smoke being a little more heavier than the other Cougar. The high, was a nice smooth high, at first I was a little giddy moving around cleaning and then I started to come down from that and got in a little Zone where I was in my own little world. Overall I am very impressed with the Cougars. I grew a Cougar out before but didnt get to smoke cause I was cleaning myself up. So thats why I enjoy these Cougars now!!! Damn good!

Peace

BKB


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 23, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> anywhere from 10-14 weeks depending on the weather
> 
> The Skunkijuana is def not a stablized strain. It was a femmed cross of Early Skunk clone and a Herojuana clone. Interesting to see what the results will be actually.
> 
> TBH none of my crosses are stable... or BKBs for that matter, but they always seem to come up fire


i will stabalize the fuck out of them. lol. give me some time.  muahahaha


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hell ya I love your attitude!!!!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Xmas Eve

Wake n Bake biatch


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 24, 2011)

I had the Xmas gift drying in front of my heater last night!!! It will be ready to smoke today but in meantime (as I exhale a bowl of Cougar) I am enjoying the slutty purple lady!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 24, 2011)

Awwwww I so wish I had some smoke hahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Dec 24, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I had the Xmas gift drying in front of my heater last night!!! It will be ready to smoke today but in meantime (as I exhale a bowl of Cougar) I am enjoying the slutty purple lady!!!!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


the heater? i use the cable box.lmao


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hehehehehe yep that works great


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 24, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Awwwww I so wish I had some smoke hahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


BKB has a big fat kitty kat cougar nug he could share with you  lol


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 24, 2011)

hahaha I love nugs!!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 24, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> hahaha I love nugs!!!!!


 The nug in my avatar was his Xmas present!! Lol


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 24, 2011)

Wow that was nice of you


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 24, 2011)

Yeah Im a nice guy


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hehehe I am just a lil behind with my move from Hawaii haha, my mom actually told me she put my jar of pineapple express in a recycleing bin hahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wonder what lucky bastard found that


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry christmas brother!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas everybody!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Illumination (Dec 24, 2011)

Happy X-mas


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all my RIU family and friends!!!! Be safe and enjoy!

Peace

BKB


----------



## hazorazo (Dec 25, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Merry Christmas to all my RIU family and friends!!!! Be safe and enjoy!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


Merry Christmas to all! Nice avatar, by the way. This is my favorite so far!


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 25, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Merry Christmas to all my RIU family and friends!!!! Be safe and enjoy!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


,erry christmas bro much love.


----------



## machnak (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!!

[video=youtube;znFNebqnt4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=znFNebqnt4A[/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=znFNebqnt4A


----------



## duchieman (Dec 25, 2011)

OK dude! Merry Christmas by the way. World Juniors. New Years Eve. Canada vs USA. Now we're talking hockey. None of the overpaid pro stuff. Game on man! Wager?


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hope you had a great one, I have some Grand daddy purp now yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hehehehe


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 26, 2011)

Purple Le Pew is putting on a show.


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 26, 2011)

Oh wow yummy, yes she is hahaha I want that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Psychild (Dec 26, 2011)

Beautiful. &#8730;


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 26, 2011)

WOW.i didnt know she was actually purple.lol.is that photography manipulation billcollector? very very nicely done. are you a professional photographer? if your not you should be because you are quite talented.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Dec 26, 2011)

BC wow fuckin crazy bro!!!!

bkb what up kid hope you had a good chritmas!


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 26, 2011)

Well I hope everyone enjoyed their Christmas like I did....I had a blast with my Family and Friends!!! I would also like to thank everyone for coming by my thread and wishing me a Merry Xmas!!! New Years is coming next and I am always looking forward to a new year! Plus a birthday which I am not to thrilled about! Shit I remember being a kid and getting excited about a B-Day but now, NO!!! LOL

@ Duch I am not that dumb to wager on the Juniors. You and I both know USA will lose! LOL although I will be routing for USA!

*Sasha Flowering Day 49*





*Here is my Coffee Can Grow*

*Sour OG Kush Flowering Day 49*




Peace

BKB


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Dec 26, 2011)

WOW!!!!!! so amazingly beautiful! sasha looks so pristine just buds on top of buds on top of budzzzz


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 26, 2011)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> WOW!!!!!! so amazingly beautiful! sasha looks so pristine just buds on top of buds on top of budzzzz


She does have a lot. I like her lower branches, they have little mini colas...the 2nd pic is her lower branch.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Dec 26, 2011)

fuck man shes all colas!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 26, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> WOW.i didnt know she was actually purple.lol.is that photography manipulation billcollector? very very nicely done. are you a professional photographer? if your not you should be because you are quite talented.


Ambz, that photo had no manipulation done, the pistils actually are that color 
And I am in no way a professional photographer, hell I just use a regular point and shoot camera


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 26, 2011)

here you go before its too late


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 26, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> here you go before its too late
> 
> View attachment 1956993View attachment 1956994


I love the Zippos in the tree....Thanks Ambz


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 26, 2011)

Coming around the corner....I am treating myself to some beans!!!!

[video=youtube;UFUqpkY57bE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=UFUqpkY57bE[/video]


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 26, 2011)

hey bkb. check out my thread yo. see what ive had to deal with alll day. it was hell. lol. had to move all the plants out of the shed and into the sun while i hunted down a new ballast cuz the 1000 fried itself. posted some pics of my issue. sasha looks gorgeous. please tell me u still have a cutting or clone or something of her still?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 26, 2011)

Nerd, that is the one revegging in your veg box


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 26, 2011)

oh shit. lmao. nevermind already got one.  i may be a little retarded. haha


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 27, 2011)

Looks so yummy BKB and can't wait for the promo!!!  Gotta see ya sometime when I don't have Hazey hahahaha!!!!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 27, 2011)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to bekindbud again.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 27, 2011)

wheels619 said:


> oh shit. lmao. nevermind already got one.  i may be a little retarded. haha


hahahahaha STONERISM!!!


konagirl420 said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to bekindbud again.


THanks Kona....Sorry about me being allergic to animals. I cant be around them. If you ever get down here you are more then welcomed to smoke over!!!


----------



## fumble (Dec 27, 2011)

High BKB! I'm in love with a girl. I just love Sasha. She is so effing gorgeous. Glad you had a good Christmas.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 27, 2011)

fumble said:


> High BKB! I'm in love with a girl. I just love Sasha. She is so effing gorgeous. Glad you had a good Christmas.


Hope you had a wonderful Christmas fumble. I noticed today that Sasha is getting some amber hairs coming in now. I gave her a res change yesterday and all she has is Molasses/Water. I will give her that for about 3 days and then just plain water till the end. She is getting close to the end.

I think I am going to take some Cougar pics now, I am bored and got home early from work...

Peace

BKB


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes Sasha is very sexy


----------



## Kratose (Dec 28, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Well I hope everyone enjoyed their Christmas like I did....I had a blast with my Family and Friends!!! I would also like to thank everyone for coming by my thread and wishing me a Merry Xmas!!! New Years is coming next and I am always looking forward to a new year! Plus a birthday which I am not to thrilled about! Shit I remember being a kid and getting excited about a B-Day but now, NO!!! LOL
> 
> @ Duch I am not that dumb to wager on the Juniors. You and I both know USA will lose! LOL although I will be routing for USA!
> 
> ...


Hell ya bro those are some frosty looking girls. Nice job. Can't wait to get them posted on the blog. Probably will be posted tomorrow. As soon as its up though I will let you know.



http://Cannabis-Country.blogspot.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 28, 2011)

who you choppin on new years eve?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks Ambz, I think i just had a seizure, lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 28, 2011)

lmao.. hhahahahhaha. nice one bc99..


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 28, 2011)

sasha luks like one dem big boned polish farm girls


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 28, 2011)

@ Kratose, thanks for the kind words and I hope she does your blog good!!!

@ Ambz, is that one of those picture you stare at and something pops up in 3-D??? I could never see anything cause I am blind!!! LOL I will be chopping the Cougar maybe...Nice avi, I always wanted to see her naked!!!

@ D thats why I named her Sasha....

Ok I tried to take some macro shots and this is the best I could do with a shaky hand and lights. My camera sucks and I think I am going to treat myself to a new one for my birthday. All these pictures are supposely buds that I pollinated. Not sure if it worked or what but I cant see anything that represents a Seed pod in the Cougar and then the Hawaii 5-0 pics, I am not sure if its seed pods or what. any help???

*Cougar Kush
*


*Hawaii 5-0
*This plant I must of really fucked up when I over "N" the plant cause there really isnt any buds but her smell and frost are insane!!!


----------



## fumble (Dec 28, 2011)

Got Damn BKB! You never fail to impress me with your pics. My favs are the last two - shows off how truly beautiful the flowers are.


----------



## machnak (Dec 28, 2011)

Hell yes!


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 28, 2011)

fumble said:


> Got Damn BKB! You never fail to impress me with your pics. My favs are the last two - shows off how truly beautiful the flowers are.


Thanks Fumble, you always say the nicest things!!!


machnak said:


> Hell yes!


Bro I played a Team Deathmatch will you and I was on your team shooting at you to get your attention, apparently it didnt work, go get a mic so we can play and smoke bowls on Xbox Live......LOL


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 28, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Thanks Fumble, you always say the nicest things!!!
> 
> 
> Bro I played a Team Deathmatch will you and I was on your team shooting at you to get your attention, apparently it didnt work, go get a mic so we can play and smoke bowls on Xbox Live......LOL


hey u. get a ps3. its less gay than an xbox. lmao. haha j/k


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 28, 2011)

wheels619 said:


> hey u. get a ps3. its less gay than an xbox. lmao. haha j/k


I did have a PS3 I gave it to my son.....PS3 is better but not the online play! If Playstation would charge like Xbox for VIP on line gaming I would go back to PS3. My gamertag on Xbox is RIP Playstation.... lol


----------



## machnak (Dec 28, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Thanks Fumble, you always say the nicest things!!!
> 
> 
> Bro I played a Team Deathmatch will you and I was on your team shooting at you to get your attention, apparently it didnt work, go get a mic so we can play and smoke bowls on Xbox Live......LOL


Hahahaha, sorry dude! Man everytime I buy a mic, my dog eats it. I'll grab one this week and we'll get down...send me an invite.


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hahahahahahahaha I would be happy with an x-box right now


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 28, 2011)

Awesome pics by the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hehehehehehe just like always ;0


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 29, 2011)

Very nice bkb those last 2 are crazy fire!


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 29, 2011)

Found something you could do with all that bud you are gonna have, LMFAO

https://www.rollitup.org/black-briefcase/493556-how-much-weed-blowjob-worth.html


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 29, 2011)

bahahahahah. now thats funny shit. i saw that pst before and actually thought about how mych a bj is worth. lol.


----------



## Kratose (Dec 29, 2011)

I might have to take advantage of that promo too. Not sure yet. 

And what does that snowflake do when you click it? I just had to click it. It turned red, but that's all I noticed it does.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 29, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> @ Kratose, thanks for the kind words and I hope she does your blog good!!!
> 
> @ Ambz, is that one of those picture you stare at and something pops up in 3-D??? I could never see anything cause I am blind!!! LOL I will be chopping the Cougar maybe...Nice avi, I always wanted to see her naked!!!
> 
> ...



Man those are frosty! Very nice brotha!


----------



## Kratose (Dec 29, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> @ Kratose, thanks for the kind words and I hope she does your blog good!!!
> 
> @ Ambz, is that one of those picture you stare at and something pops up in 3-D??? I could never see anything cause I am blind!!! LOL I will be chopping the Cougar maybe...Nice avi, I always wanted to see her naked!!!
> 
> ...


Awww man my reply didn't get posted. Well Here it goes again....

God damn Bekind those are some frosty buds. You did me proud. And I am honored to feature those buds on my blog.

Also wish I could show those people who thought I spiked my buds with something this picture. The last white widow strain I had was so frosty it was covered in trichomes by the end of the first week. IT had development during the first week. When it was done it was so frosty people thought I spiked my buds. They said dude you sprinkled something on your buds to get them like that. I tried telling them its possible to grow buds like that. They just never seen stuff of that quality. Wish I could show them this thread so they could see others can grow bud like that. 

If I could give you more rep now I would. But as soon as I am able to, more rep for you dude. Awesome job!

As soon as its featured on my blog I will post the link so you and all your subscribers can see her on my blog. 
And if you guys want to see my blog now you can see it here: http://Cannabis-Country.blogspot.com


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Dec 29, 2011)

my ol man always said " son,the closest you ever come to paying for pu**y is dinner and a movie!" lmfao buds for blow job? wtf!


----------



## Kratose (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey Everyone! I got BKB's girl featured on the blog now. Yup, the post is up and his girl looks lovely on the blog. 

BKB I think you will love it. It def is worthy of a buds of the week spot.

There are 3 ways to see it. 

You can see it here: http://Cannabis-Country.blogspot.com
or
Here: http://cannabis-country.blogspot.com/2011/12/buds-of-week_29.html
Or
Here: http://cannabis-country.blogspot.com/p/pictures-of-week.html

Hope you all like that and your all welcome to join the site, subscribe to the posts, and if you want to Like CC on Facebook.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 29, 2011)

Kratose said:


> Awww man my reply didn't get posted. Well Here it goes again....
> 
> God damn Bekind those are some frosty buds. You did me proud. And I am honored to feature those buds on my blog.
> 
> ...


Where did you get your White Widow, I am looking for a real good White Widow because I want to make a cross with it....I want to try to replicate a strain from a local dispensary by my house and White Widow was the Mom. I hope my plant does justice on your blog.

EDIT: Hey bro thats not the SKunkijuana you posted in your blog, thats my Cougar Kush! LOL its all good though, no worries.

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 29, 2011)

I got a femmed white widow max you can grow


----------



## Kratose (Dec 29, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Where did you get your White Widow, I am looking for a real good White Widow because I want to make a cross with it....I want to try to replicate a strain from a local dispensary by my house and White Widow was the Mom. I hope my plant does justice on your blog.
> 
> EDIT: Hey bro thats not the SKunkijuana you posted in your blog, thats my Cougar Kush! LOL its all good though, no worries.
> 
> ...


I believe that white widow I got from a friend who breeds. I did grow a white widow before that one that was from Green House Seeds. Actually I am really not sure what white widow that one was from, it could have been the Green House one It was awhile ago so I can't remember. 

WW is excellent to use for breeding. My buddy bred a few with Widow and they came out great. 

Oh really? I seen the pictures on your blog and thought it was your Skunkijuana. Did you have pictures of different strains? I will probably just leave it nobody will know. Except those who follow your blog. Do me a favor and post just the skunkijuana here. I am just curious as to what one it is.


----------



## Kratose (Dec 29, 2011)

Nevermind I found it way back. ooops. Oh well it will be our little secrete. They all look good so its all good lol


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 29, 2011)

Its on POST #1809 Dec 26th, 2011. The post number are on the top right corner of each post on here. The skunkijuana plant is there and I named it Sasha! 

@BC, thanks I will take it!

Peace

BKB


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hehehehehehe thats hilarious!!!!!!!!!!! Depends on which girl you are talking to hahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hehehehehehe BKB you knows yours always looks damn good hehehehe I went and got my rec todays and could pick some up on a CC hehehehe yay!!!!!!!! LOL 




But you know I def Like the ways yours looks hahahha!


[video=youtube;lbvzkdYqJDc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=lbvzkdYqJDc[/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=lbvzkdYqJDc


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 30, 2011)

Congrats on getting your MMJ card. Now you have full access to the marijuana scene in Cali!!! Enjoy.

Peace

BKB


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 30, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Congrats on getting your MMJ card. Now you have full access to the marijuana scene in Cali!!! Enjoy.
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB



Thanks just gonna be sitting back and growing gotta start thinking about flowering soon!!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 30, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Thanks just gonna be sitting back and growing gotta start thinking about flowering soon!!!!


Are all the plants that you started from feminized beans???

Peace

BKB


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 30, 2011)

No some are clones and a few are reg seeds too


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 30, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> No some are clones and a few are reg seeds too


What are the Regular ones???


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 30, 2011)

kindness, have you done any research on molassas and hydro? flushing this way/ending your dwc this way before?
i heard a bad thing about it. 
peace
amber


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 30, 2011)

what kinda bad thing?


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 30, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> kindness, have you done any research on molassas and hydro? flushing this way/ending your dwc this way before?
> i heard a bad thing about it.
> peace
> amber


I got some good advice from Hellraiser and 4T on finishing a hydro grow. Its only during the last 10 days of the plant life anyways. What bad things did you hear cause I have used Molasses during the whole Flowering stage of my grow with the tea I brew. 

I am all ears though???

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 30, 2011)

Originally Posted by *pandabear*  Let me tell u a fatful story one that will live in imfamy,


First grow, 6 five foot budding plants, halfway through flower.


Enter the molassis in the res. 

Enter "THE DEMON"

plants rooted rotted within 2 days, it was to late to fix,


finally came to the ULTIMATE realization and chopped all 6 plants down, nothing was smokable.

Molassis in Hydro, i as absolutly not. maybe so professional surgary products maybe, but never again shall the deadly molssasis blob ever enter my babies roots, NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Originally Posted by *pandabear*  Let me tell u a fatful story one that will live in imfamy,
> 
> 
> First grow, 6 five foot budding plants, halfway through flower.
> ...


That was 5 years ago ambz, there is a possiblity the dude already had issues with his rez.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 30, 2011)

what difference does it make if if the thread was created five years ago? it lasted 3 years.lol
hit the arrows by pandabear to get you to the thread.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> what difference does it make if if the thread was created five years ago? it lasted 3 years.lol
> hit the arrows by pandabear to get you to the thread.


What I meant was that guys' issue was from 5 years ago, and the story is incomplete, so it is hard to properly assess the situation that he encountered.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 30, 2011)

Well its because of Molasses that activates my tea which in return prevents rot and slime....I used it the whole entire flowering stage of sasha and she is just fine. Maybe he had too strong of a Molasses mix in his res? I have done a lot of testing with Molasses and if you do use too much of it to soon I guarantee that it will blockout "N" to your plants. Thats one of the main reasons I use heavy Molasses at the end, plus it speeds the fermentation process for your buds. I learned that from drowning my plants in Molasses. 

I think rot is mainly from warm res temps or shitty water. But I could be completely wrong. Usually a tell tale of slime, rot or infection will be a unstable pH. I learned a lot form this DWC grow about res temps, and microbrews! I almost lost all my DWC plants cause of brown slime, culprit was my res temps. 

Maybe Hellraiser can clear this up since he knows his hydro growing...I am a noob at hydro!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Psychild (Dec 30, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Well its because of Molasses that activates my tea which in return prevents rot and slime....I used it the whole entire flowering stage of sasha and she is just fine. Maybe he had too strong of a Molasses mix in his res? I have done a lot of testing with Molasses and if you do use too much of it to soon I guarantee that it will blockout "N" to your plants. Thats one of the main reasons I use heavy Molasses at the end, plus it speeds the fermentation process for your buds. I learned that from drowning my plants in Molasses.
> 
> I think rot is mainly from warm res temps or shitty water. But I could be completely wrong. Usually a tell tale of slime, rot or infection will be a unstable pH. I learned a lot form this DWC grow about res temps, and microbrews! I almost lost all my DWC plants cause of brown slime, culprit was my res temps.
> 
> ...


Same thing to me with my 2nd DWC...it was summer time and I had an open-bulb fixture set up then. My Res temps would get around 82-86 and I started the discusting slime. My girl fought past it for a month and a half, but I was to new then and had no idea what to do. Not to mention I had like 14 other party cups >< Seems like the biggest factor in a DWC is res temps.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 30, 2011)

Ambz, here is a thread that I did a Molasses Drowning, post #243, #253, #267 and #279. That plant I did it with was R.Ed Kush which is half of the Cougar Strain now!!!

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/409622-truth-about-flushing-7.html

Very interesting thread, long but very good reading! 

Peace

BKB


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hey guys il try to clear this up best i can! Adding molassis to thetea is what activate the good bactiria and feeds them, not all
Good bactiria feed on molassis some feed on other good B. So with out a good tea running in your res, your res has good and 
Bad in it nat. So then you throw in mollasis dirrectly inthe res and blam!! Instant slime whycause bad B is always stronger than
Good and to just fed them lol, not good. I do not recamend adding molassis to a sterile resor a un treated res. Now on another
Subject store bought mollasiss such as the surup type i wouldnt use only in brewing tea! For adding to the res i would look at
A more diluted type like sugar daddy, carbo load (i dont like this type) another kind i like is high brix.

So when to use? I flush some people dont, to each his own. So my flush is 7 days long 3 of it is with heaving
Doses of sugar daddy only then dump res again and go strait water for 4 days and thevery last day call it the
8thday of flust i stop flooding and shut lights out for 24hr


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 30, 2011)

i can speak on molasses an soil i can not on mollasses an any other growing system


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 30, 2011)

Not to confuse thing but im working a finisher in this aswell, yellow bottle (finish) into the 7 days probibly going extend
To 12 days flush il post up later how it goes


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 30, 2011)

Skunkijuana Clones that were pollinated with Jack Hammer. I still havent gave them any nutes yet. Foxfarm soil seems to be feeding them well....



*Purple Le Pews are starting to flower nicely now!!!! She is in a small smart pot but has a pretty nice stalk size. I dont think I will do these 12/12 anymore cause she just seems to be a small compact plant. I will veg them for now on.
*


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 30, 2011)

hey bkb. u think i can grab a couple of those beans? that shit sounds delish. lol. dude i dropped a board on my fuckin little skywalker today right after i topped that motherfucker. it was a big like 2 foot wide three foot tall piece of plywood that was leaning on the wall and the wind blew it over. it was like a draw bridge just falling over and smashed the top of the plywood on the topped skywalker my heart stopped  she is tore back now. kinda sucks. ill post some before and after pics. but at least now i have a shit ton of clones. 5 skywalker cuz i just about killed the plant they came off of with the fucking plywood.the thing has like three small branches clinging to life. 2 cougars from those clones from u. i think it was the skunk pheno if i was correct.  3 plps, 2 sour og and 2 of the reds from that mom bc had givin to me to nurse back to health.  shit is gonna be balling. but im gonna run out of room. lol. gonna run to bcs in a bit. when u gonna come down to blaze?


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 30, 2011)

Damn is it that windy over there? Hopefully you plants will be ok! At least it was Mother Nature and not you being clumsy! I always drop plants and drop shit on my plants. I am very clumsy when high!

I am off to Hooters, my friend reserved a table for the UFC Fight. I would never do that for a UFC fight but I will go for free!!! 

I was also inspecting my plants today and noticed Sasha has some Purpling going on! She is definitely a Hero dominate!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 30, 2011)

You doing a cross bkb?


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 30, 2011)

Damn they look yummy can't wait to see them in person!!!!! Hehehehe hit me up


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 30, 2011)

Oh yeah popping a few Hawaiian beans too hehehehe let's see what we get hahahaha!!!!!


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 30, 2011)

What are the genetics of the Purple le Pew?


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hehehe hey bkb check out my new update hehehe


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 30, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> You doing a cross bkb?


Yeah actually a few...I am crossing the following: Sour OG x Royal Pure Kush, Skunkijuana x Jack Hammer, Hawaii 5-0 x Cougar Kush and I am making F2s of my Cougar Kush.


upthearsenal said:


> What are the genetics of the Purple le Pew?


UTA thanks for stopping in, the Purple Le Pews is Power Skunk x Royal Pure Kush. There are a few growers on here testing them out for me. BC99, KMK and wheels619. A few others have them so I should get some good info on them. 


konagirl420 said:


> Hehehe hey bkb check out my new update hehehe


On my way.....

I just got back from Hooters and watched Brock get beat and retire!!! It was over in the 1st round, solid kick to the ribs put Brock down. 

Here is a shot of my Skunkijuana aka Sasha who is finishing up nicely and looking sweet! Have a nice weekend everyone!! Be safe out there for New Years!



Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Dec 30, 2011)

damn purple.looks like i havta pay to get p....purple!lmao rock on bkb.


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 30, 2011)

you will be smoking some dank sasha soon bro!!! looking killer!


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 30, 2011)

4tatude said:


> you will be smoking some dank sasha soon bro!!! looking killer!


Damn old man where the hell you been.....oh wait prolly in a HB coma!!! LOL how are you bro? Hope your Christmas was good for you and the family!

@KMK your Jacks should turn purple! Drop the temps at night.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Dec 31, 2011)

they spend the night during the day.so they 40-65 at night.only turning orange.hahaha same with one plp.lol im not really bitchn brudda!


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow yay looking lovely  as always!!!!!!!!!! heheheheehe wanna smoke it hahahaha!!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 31, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> they spend the night during the day.so they 40-65 at night.only turning orange.hahaha same with one plp.lol im not really bitchn brudda!


Oh so you run lights on at night and the lights out is during the day?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 31, 2011)

Sounds great on those crosses  cant wait to see how they turn out im super interested


----------



## mugan (Dec 31, 2011)

sup BKB how waz the holidays , the sknunk lookin reall skanyay


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Dec 31, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Oh so you run lights on at night and the lights out is during the day?


yep. keeps the temps where i want them this way.ive allmost eliminated the space heater this way.the hps duz the trick.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 31, 2011)

very nice


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 31, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> yep. keeps the temps where i want them this way.ive allmost eliminated the space heater this way.the hps duz the trick.


kmk i usually do the same, this round im running lights during the day instead. with night temps they get as low as high 50s and they seem to be loving that so far. i used to run a radiator heater for them but they seem to not care in my case so i havent run it for a while now. if it gets any cooler in there i will plug it in tho, i think im on the limit of their comfort zone.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 31, 2011)

Im hitting mid 30's at night, and my ladies dont seem to mind tooo much


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 31, 2011)

Of course they are acclimated to it already too .


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Dec 31, 2011)

im seeing 30s almost every night here.frozen by morning.its 33 here in sonoma county rt now! with all ive done to my shed,its 55 in the shed,no heater.basicly just the exaust of my cab.


----------



## hazorazo (Dec 31, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Oh so you run lights on at night and the lights out is during the day?


Same here.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 31, 2011)

Makes more sense for you guys. You got a lot colder weather up here. Its warm during the day, just cold at night, will start to warm up in February though.

Luckily our climate is pretty temperate.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Dec 31, 2011)

hey bc, if my roots are just startn to hit the rez,do i stop top feeding now? cuz i have.


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 31, 2011)

you can back off top feed when they hit the res, also raise the water level to just before hiting the net pot. now that they have hit they are going to explode with growth, just sit back and watch the show lol


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Dec 31, 2011)

welp,what if ive had it touching the bottom of the net pot the whole time? and its just a few roots like an inch long?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 31, 2011)

Its all good, you dont have to top feed anymore 

I actually have never top fed any of my dwc's


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Dec 31, 2011)

thank you fellas.


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 31, 2011)

personally i use 2in net pots for the whole grow, i pull them out of the aero cloner n put them in their home. i cut the bottom out of the net pot so the roots are not restricted. it does require some kind of support later on to keep the plant upright or anchored so training is possable. 


edit: i usually leave a branch nestled in the neopreme collar, helps keep the plant stable and from slipping deeper into the res.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Dec 31, 2011)

wow! im curious about how much bubbles should be bubblin! im tring to find something on youtube


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 31, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> wow! im curious about how much bubbles should be bubblin! im tring to find something on youtube


You can never have too much bubbles


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Dec 31, 2011)

i need a bigger pump.im not impressed,and idk how much should be bubblin.lol


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 31, 2011)

how many pots you running kmk? the more air introduced the better off you are. i run a 6in stone in every bucket and they do great. no such thing as too much air imo


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 31, 2011)

More bubbles equals more roots and feeders.....Glad they are already popping. Now the fun starts KMK. My Skunkijuana has 3 airstones in her bucket with 2 airlines off my pump.

These are the bubble makers for me....I got these at the pet store for $1.99, they are plastic and will never die or have to be replaced. But you do have to clean them out every so often. I usually clean them when I do res changes. As you can see it comes apart easily and cleaning may take 30 seconds total. I like these better than the stones cause I can use this same thing for years and it wont die...



Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Dec 31, 2011)

r 5gal pot,5 in stone, and a 5-15 gal pump.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 31, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> r 5gal pot,5 in stone, and a 5-15 gal pump.


Im lost???


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 31, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Im lost???


I would use a dual pump that can run 2 stones in your 5 gal bucket


----------



## Psychild (Dec 31, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> r 5gal pot,5 in stone, and a 5-15 gal pump.


dude 5-15gal pump???? PU**Y!!!  

Son, atleast get you one of those 20-60 gal one's walmart has for like $10. Imagine how much bubbles it would take for you to be able to breath under water....that's how much your plants would like as well &#8730;


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Dec 31, 2011)

I was asked how many buckets. Just 1 5 gal bucket with a 5 inch stone and a single outet 5 to 15 gal airpump.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 31, 2011)

Chopped a branch of the AG today


----------



## Psychild (Dec 31, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> I was asked how many buckets. Just 1 5 gal bucket with a 5 inch stone and a single outet 5 to 15 gal airpump.


Your airpump is WAAAAAAAY to small. try atleast 2-5 of those pumps.

in my 2 gal res I had a 6" stone with
one of these: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aqua-Culture-20-60-Gallon-Double-Outlet-Aquarium-Air-Pump-1-ct/10532634
and 2 of these: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aqua-Culture-5-15-Gallon-Single-Outlet-Aquarium-Air-Pump-1-ct/10532632

Still didn't feel like it was enough.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Dec 31, 2011)

Psychild said:


> dude 5-15gal pump???? PU**Y!!!
> 
> Son, atleast get you one of those 20-60 gal one's walmart has for like $10. Imagine how much bubbles it would take for you to be able to breath under water....that's how much your plants would like as well &#8730;


Ok pu¥&#8364;y,lol I got one. Wherez your walmart? 25$ here in reality!! Lmao


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 31, 2011)

mugan said:


> sup BKB how waz the holidays , the sknunk lookin reall skanyay


Holidays were good, spent some time with my family and now looking forward to New Years! How was your holidays? Hope all is well over there in your Kingdom!!!

Be safe mugz and have a wonderful New Years!


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 31, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Ok pu¥&#8364;y,lol I got one. Wherez your walmart? 25$ here in reality!! Lmao


They sell Pussy for $25 at WalMart??? Let me go take out a Quick Loan!!!!

@BC how many weeks is that clip???


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 31, 2011)

70 days today


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 31, 2011)

what about the rest of her, I am sure she will be your largest APG yield to date....So putting her in the shed was a good idea cause she really filled up in size!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah but i threw her back in the GH. I just dont like her in the shed....


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 31, 2011)

Well thats even better cause I am sure she doesnt have more than 2 weeks left. She is only going to get frostier and prolly turn a lot of colors!


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 31, 2011)

Wishing everyone a very healthy and happy New Year 2012. I love you mom and miss you!!!

Please if you are going out be safe, smart and careful!!!!

Sasha today!!!!

View attachment 1966535View attachment 1966538

Peace and see you all in 2012!!!

BKB


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow loving it like always Happy new Year!!!!!!!


----------



## Psychild (Jan 1, 2012)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Ok pu¥y,lol I got one. Wherez your walmart? 25$ here in reality!! Lmao


WTF? $25??? yeah fuck that noise Lol.....it's listed for 10.52 on walmarts website, order it from there &#8730;

Check out Mineralz grow....he's all about the bubbles &#8730; I'm sure he could help you out.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 1, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Wishing everyone a very healthy and happy New Year 2012. I love you mom and miss you!!!
> 
> Please if you are going out be safe, smart and careful!!!!
> 
> ...


BEASTLY BRO! A damn fine specimen if I may say so!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 1, 2012)

Psychild said:


> WTF? $25??? yeah fuck that noise Lol.....it's listed for 10.52 on walmarts website, order it from there &#8730;
> 
> Check out Mineralz grow....he's all about the bubbles &#8730; I'm sure he could help you out.


 was just messin.i got it tho.it is everything i thot the first 1 was gonna be. lil one would work for a coffee can.thats next if this one works.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 1, 2012)

HI BKB. Happy New Year. How are things going in your garden. Sasha ready to get chopped? Thanks for the post reguarding the large bubbler. I just got my rain barrel and am deciding how i want to get the bubble system working. 
do you know how long the bubbler needs to be in the water for a good oxygen gain? with my old containers i kept a bubbler going 24/7. If i were to fill up a few gallons of water from my rain barrell before i add nutes, what do you think would be the least amount of time i can go bubbling up the water to make it well oxygenated. 

Im blown away by how gorgeous your purple lew pews 12/12 are looking. that is just the style im looking for. sweet.shes really going to fill out nice and fat bro. knowing she is a stout grower i will put her in the 2 gallon short airpot and let her do her thing. 
i hope to be germin my purple lew pews in the next couple weeks
and dream of mine lookin this hot one day!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sasha looking busty bro gonna be a good yield! Was wodering if shes avalible! Was thinking
Dinner and a movie? Lol


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes Sasha is sexy as hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 1, 2012)

Here are some shots right when the lights went out tonight....

*Cougar Kush Flowering Day 55 *




*Skunkijuana a.k.a Sasha Flowering Day 55 *




*Sour OG Flowering Day 55* (This will go for another 2 weeks or more, it was pollinated for beans. I am very impressed with this strain and happy I am crossing it)




Shwag always honored when you come by here bro, thanks!!!

Ambz not sure if I posted anything about a bubbler??? I know nothing about bubblers, lol. As far as Sasha coming down maybe next week, Cougar will be 1st one I chop. PLPs seem to be short plants but her stalk is quite large and she is a Power Skunk Pheno most def. I hope you like them and they work out for you, just dont forget to give me feedback when you grow them. I really want to master them and the more info I get from all who have them, the better and easier it will be for future grows. KMK has a monster PLP that is 12/12 from seed. KMK please post that pic here where you are holding the cola!!!

HR Sasha is always available for you bro, you helped keep her alive with the tea recipe!!!

Kona, mucho gracias!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 1, 2012)

Nothing But Love for all three of you hehehehe !!!!!!!!!!!!!! and oh yay you know I want sasha in my mouth hahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 1, 2012)

oh and Happy new years again hehehee I posted a bunch of pics too lol


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 1, 2012)

ere ya go mate!lol this is week 4.the one behnd will be even bigger.its 3 weeks and big around as a pepsi can.this one is close already.to a soda can i mean.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 1, 2012)

thats some awesome lookin bud bkb.good growin brother.


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 1, 2012)

Looks awesome KMK!!!!!


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 2, 2012)

bkb doin it like a boss!!! looks like your doin the new year right hahaha


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 2, 2012)

just like a boss hahaha!!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 2, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Nothing But Love for all three of you hehehehe !!!!!!!!!!!!!! and oh yay you know I want sasha in my mouth hahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I bet you do rofl


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 2, 2012)

I knew you would love that hahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;-9-Te-DPbSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=-9-Te-DPbSE[/video]

Did some chopping today cause its 8 weeks today and want to see where the best time is to harvest for future grow. Now I took 3 branches from the Skunkijuana and 3 branches from the Cougar. Also here is how I am drying my buds this round.

These are the 6 branches, the left is Cougar and right is Skunkijuana. After they are done drying,* I am giving them to BC99 as his Christmas Gift. Merry Christmas Bro!!!*



*Cougar Kush Week 8*



*Skunkijuana Week 8 *She definately needs more time



I cover and tape them shut in paper bags and hang in my closet with a temp gauge inside the bag. Its very dark in my closet.



The Cougar is probably coming down on thursday and then I will leave the F2 branch till the seeds are riped and ready. Sasha still has more time to go but I will be cutting more branches at week 9 and see where she is at then. I will be weighing only after trimmed and dried. I dont weigh wet.

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 2, 2012)

Skunkijuana Clones that were pollinated with Jack Hammer pollen. Tomorrow I will start using nutes on them. I wanted to see how far FoxFarm would carry them.



*Purple Le' Pew*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 2, 2012)

all looks terrific BKB. thanks bro. lovely back gound purp fabic. i think that the purple lew pews are going to be monsters. my 12/12ers are really taking their slow ass time to finish flowering.just when i think i can flush, and start ..booom more pilsils shoot out . this is taking foooorrrrreeevvvver ! lol.. i better get a lb outta this grow. take it easy bro.
nice work as ususal.


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 2, 2012)

shit is lookin good bro. two thumbs up.


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow BKB hehehehe yum yum !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 2, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> shit is lookin good bro. two thumbs up.



Hahahaha love your sig!!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 2, 2012)

Yay amber how is your new year!!!


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 2, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Hahahaha love your sig!!!!!!


haha thanks. 

does this look grubbin to u guys? would u try it? homemade pasta bake with a nice meat sauce and 4 cheeses.
View attachment 1970386


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes, I actually am hungry right now wow!!!!!


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 2, 2012)

i posted it and got nothing but a bunch of fuckin young ass trolls talking shit from australia. little aussie bastard. id punch him in the dick then when he is sitting or kneeling i would punch him in the face if he was in front of me. lol. perks of the wheelchair. lmao.


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 2, 2012)

LMFAO!!!!!! Hahahahahha


----------



## kush groove (Jan 2, 2012)

looking good brother...gonna be a nice harvest


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> haha thanks.
> 
> does this look grubbin to u guys? would u try it? homemade pasta bake with a nice meat sauce and 4 cheeses.
> View attachment 1970386


Sounds hella bomb, damn bro we are always cooking for you, when you gonna cook for us, lol.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 3, 2012)

I got a set of bubblebags coming to my house....woooohooooo FINALLY!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> I got a set of bubblebags coming to my house....woooohooooo FINALLY!!!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


Hahaha Me too bro


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 3, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Hahaha Me too bro


Do you like your Xmas gift fool?


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 3, 2012)

yaya Gotta love bubble bags!!!! hahaha they were new to me when I came back to Cali lol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hell Mutha fuckin yeah I like my present. Ill like it even better when its dried and cured


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hehehehe sounds like a good present hahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 3, 2012)

The Cougar is AMAZING and one of my easiest grows ever, not one mistake at all with her!

Wheels I hope you keep this Cougar pheno around!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 3, 2012)

hehehehe Sasha is the cougar right?????? she is sexy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 3, 2012)

Sasha is the Skunkijuana

Cougar is the Cougar or at times I referenced her as Stiffler's Mom.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

Bro I think the Cougar is my new all time favorite smoke 

I still got like 1/4 oz kief from the cougars that i havent touched yet!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hahaha sorry both so yummy looking !!!!!!!! hahahhaha

[video=youtube;dZLfasMPOU4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZLfasMPOU4&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZLfasMPOU4&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

I always had a thing for older chicks, lol.


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 3, 2012)

hahahaha younger boys always come after me hahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thats weird, I always thought it was the younger ones that came first 

Ba-dump Chhhhhh.


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 3, 2012)

LMFAO hahaha where is my pic you were gonna post on my thread??!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 3, 2012)

Younger chicks are fun but Cougars mean business!

We really got nothing but good phenos, grows and high out this strain and its only going to get better!!! I am happy to have Cougar beans!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cougar 12weeker


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 3, 2012)

yay hehehe I love beans and hehehe can have fun with all sorts ahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 3, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> hahahaha younger boys always come after me hahahaha!!!!!!


so ahh. how u doin? lol


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice BC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lovin the Cougar Kush!!!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> so ahh. how u doin? lol


your username should be horndog619, lmfao all of a sudden you chime in  

J/k bro, whats up with you?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;BoWF5OTf734]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoWF5OTf734[/video]


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 3, 2012)

haha i know right. what yall peeps doin up? i got the munchies.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

I got the EBT card, whats good, lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn it almost feels like i got you guys right here in the garage.


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 3, 2012)

mmm food. lol. microwaved some potato bite things. its likea baked potato hot pocket. lmao


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 3, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Damn it almost feels like i got you guys right here in the garage.


i am in ur garage. lol. i seeeee uuuuuuuuuuuu. lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

That was a good movie, lol.

[video=youtube;WlqhD78v3t0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlqhD78v3t0[/video]


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hehehehe I have an ebt card too!!!! and like 2 diff CC and a bank card but they don't do me any good right now hahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NO CASH!!!!!!!! and no dispensaries open hahaha, I just need to buy a damn car already hahahaha!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn you outta meds already woman!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 3, 2012)

Every damn day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! till I flower something thats why a move is killer for me, esp from Hawaii, and damn I left my Pineapple express behind hahaha my mom threw it in a recycling bin hehehehehee!!!!!!!! lucky fucker that found that hahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

you should just buy in bulk, lol.


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hahahaha I do!!!!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 3, 2012)

I smoke a lot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 3, 2012)

no,bulk like on oz,qtr lb! when nothin else is workin, just dab! so,your gonna need some bho!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes sir KMK hahahaha I just need to buy my own car lol


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 3, 2012)

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 3, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


hey i never get any of that rep. lol. jk


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 3, 2012)

Awwww I will make sure I get you some as soon as it lets me hahahaha!!!!!!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 3, 2012)

I got a envelope from my local seed fairy as a BDay gift.....C99 and Blackk Dominas. Woooohooooo I am happy!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 3, 2012)

hey ,norcal calls them kottons domina,we call them blackk domina!lol all the same thing,but he may pass them on,so on his thread there kottons dominas to avoid confusion with regular ol' black domina.lol just sayn. happy birthday bkb!!!


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 3, 2012)

u must spread some more rep before. i hate that message. lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

im home now. Baby is doing great!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 3, 2012)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> hey ,norcal calls them kottons domina,we call them blackk domina!lol all the same thing,but he may pass them on,so on his thread there kottons dominas to avoid confusion with regular ol' black domina.lol just sayn. happy birthday bkb!!!


Well the ones I got are called BlacKK Dominas. I got that info from the breeder himself.....


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 3, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> im home now. Baby is doing great!!!


im stoked for you bc! congrats!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yay got my meds too!!!!!!!!

View attachment 1972176View attachment 1972177


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yay glad to hear your baby boy is out and safe and home yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 3, 2012)

nice!! mooooovin on uuup! lol half oz this time huh??!!??! i grew bubba platinum last yr.was really good.had a silver apperance to it.


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow Kmk thoose seeds sounds killer heheheehehe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 3, 2012)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> nice!! mooooovin on uuup! lol half oz this time huh??!!??! i grew bubba platinum last yr.was really good.had a silver apperance to it.



Your funny hahahaha I just grow my own, I need my own pound hahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! To myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

Close, Im home, he will be home tomorrow


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 3, 2012)

oh Gottcha hehehehe yes this plat Bubba is very good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

Can i have some


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yep hahahaha have to make a drive though lol


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 3, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Your funny hahahaha I just grow my own, I need my own pound hahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! To myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


trust me,you would get tired of a lb....it would need to be of 4 qtr lbs! that would be the way to go.4 different kinds! at least.lol variety is key.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> I need my own pound hahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! To myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Or a 1/2 lb of better quality meds, lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 4, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> im home now. Baby is doing great!!!


Thats great BC glad to hear all is well!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 4, 2012)

Ya that is exactly what I am used to guys hahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! a LOT of bud!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dank buds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I live for it!!!!!! hahahaha  pounds boys yes I know, hahahaha, but I grow my own!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have flipped many too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hehehehe so glad to hear again your baby is doing good


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 4, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Or a 1/2 lb of better quality meds, lol


i couldnt sit thru a half lb of any quality meds these days,unless i had to! i havnt smoked 2 bowls of the same weed back to back in days.unless its chemdawg.lol


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 4, 2012)

the more i think about it,my last post sounds rude,it wasnt meant to be.lol we dont finish a bowl!then,luckily we have variety.thats all i meant.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 4, 2012)

You got it made.....I wish I could grow pounds of weed and never smoke the same bowl back to back. You didn't come off rude at all bro. I just wish I could of sampled that Mamadude. Your MD looked very dank and delicious. I hope it was a good high and grow for you. I remember when you 1st started your last outdoor and 2 months later your backyard was like a forrest of bud.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 4, 2012)

Will someone post some bud porn on here already? This page of post don't have any pics....I don't like not having pics so please post some prOn.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 4, 2012)

we just blazed a md bowl with oil on top.with our 1st cup of coffee. nothin like nuetral in the am!!!lmao ive got some left.need to figure how to get you some is all.my last attempt didnt work!! lmao stiiiiiiiiiiiiiiill waiting!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 4, 2012)

heres some!
pic#1 is 1 of my mamadudes!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 4, 2012)

Purple Le Pew Biatch


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 4, 2012)

is yours purple from cold temps bro??? mine sit in hi 30s to low 40s every morning and there just orange! hahahah


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 4, 2012)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> is yours purple from cold temps bro??? mine sit in hi 30s to low 40s every morning and there just orange! hahahah


Its cold here too... but i think its genetics...

My "purple" strains will turn here during the winter every time... We just have the right environment i guess


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 4, 2012)

I reckon.lol


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 4, 2012)

What's crazy is that me and bill live close to each other but the climates are different in many ways. 

KMK my mother is very proud of you and what you did with them MD beans
BC at 1st I thought the plp you posted was the cougar. Damn that plp makes me happy.

Well folks I am about to KISS my 30's goodbye and welcome the 40's this year. 

Peace 
BKB

I'm going to get a new camera today so I will update everything, maybe make a few videos too.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 4, 2012)

Tomorrow is the big day right??


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 4, 2012)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> heres some!
> pic#1 is 1 of my mamadudes!



damn dude that is bangin. who do i have to hit up for the mamadude beans? lol. i want to sprout a couple of those big bad mother lovers. lol.

wasnt asking for freebies just to clear it up. lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 4, 2012)

Private stock and not too many of them left, it might cost you an arm and a leg  lol


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 4, 2012)

lets do this. dont have a problem giving a leg up. maybe even two legs. lol. but i need my arms. :/

id breed em together for more seeds and hook whoever hooks me up with seeds and dank from it if they happen to be close. im not shady. its not the weed way. lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hit up your boy BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 4, 2012)

*Purple Le' Pew* she surprised me today and holds true to her name.....She has a musky smell


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 4, 2012)

am i seein this right its just the bottoms of the leaves -? =strange for me 

dam man you make forty's sound like going into the lions den = a dark ugly place = death to follow 

im glad i did not believe that then 

i saw old as a curse to once now i see it as a blessing 

i have lost so many along the way 

who knows mybe ill find them one day 


but until then paaaaaaarrrrrrrrrttttttttaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 4, 2012)

Lmao!!! Ill havta look under my leaves.hahaha


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 4, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> am i seein this right its just the bottoms of the leaves -? =strange for me
> 
> dam man you make forty's sound like going into the lions den = a dark ugly place = death to follow
> 
> ...


Yes you see correct, green on top and purple on the bottom. I dont feel old at all, just my eyes they feel like they are 80 years old. I also dont look nothing like I am 40, must of had a good cross between my mom and dad....LOL


Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Lmao!!! Ill havta look under my leaves.hahaha


Yeah check them...I saw purple stem and thought she might have a deficiency or something so I inspected her and found the purple under! So far no complaints about the PLP lets hope the smoke and high are just as good!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## fumble (Jan 4, 2012)

Awesome BKB! Happy Birthday (in case I don't get a chance to tell you tomorrow). And hey, 40 isn't all _that_ bad. I will be 45 in March. hehehe


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 4, 2012)

Dam bkb 40 na just jk man lol happy b day


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 5, 2012)

Yay Happy Birthday Bkb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 5, 2012)

Oh and man that pic looked sooooooo good!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## upthearsenal (Jan 5, 2012)

Happy birthday BKB! Hope you have a good one!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 5, 2012)

Happy Bday. Hope it was alright for you. I'm thinking about you brother.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 5, 2012)

yo B Happy B Day 

its yo day 

an i hope all goes yo way 

today as you play

stay as high as the milkyway 

thats whut i say


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 5, 2012)

Happy birthday BKB.

*Edit - just smoked my first bowl of some Black Indica... 

 HAPPY BIRTHDAY BKB!
That's better...


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;ztoSUhbNntQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=ztoSUhbNntQ[/video]
happy birthday my friend!! you'll be in my thoughts today brother!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 5, 2012)

Happy Birthday bro, catch you later huh


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 5, 2012)

happy birthday brotha. smoke a fat bowl and relax maybe hire a hooker. lol. enjoy urself for an evening. lmao. do something spontaneous.


----------



## machnak (Jan 5, 2012)

Happy Birthday bud!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 5, 2012)

happy birthday bro! i wish you the most bestest year ever! have a fun day.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 5, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> happy birthday bro! i wish you the most bestest year ever! have a fun day.


Yeah man! Happy b-day old timer


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 5, 2012)

I am off to BC99's house for my B-Day meal and cake! Hell yeahhhhhh!!! I am sure my allergies are going to be flaring, but fuck it!!!! I will be back later tonight and got lots up pics on the chopping!!!

Thank you my RIU Family!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 5, 2012)

Happy birthday my brother!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 5, 2012)

Happy Birthday BKB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 5, 2012)

dude i am stupid ass high. that food and cake was bomb.


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 5, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/500735-konacali-420-party-all-invited.html


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 5, 2012)

*Cougar Kush Harvest 2012*

Cougar's last day of Veg



Cougar's last day of Flowering



Cougar chopped



Cougar's F2 Branch stays on and will for another week



As you all know I defoliated her at the start of Week 6. The pile of leaves was everything I picked off her and look at the resin on those gloves. I hardly had that much to trim.



Hope you all enjoyed my Cougar Kush Grow. My easiest grow ever, FLAWLESS, no deficiency whatsoever. X Nutrients is AWESOME, never even had to use Cal/Mag for her. I used the exact dosages the Feeding Schedule called for and it was perfect. She is a lovely cross! I would have to say these Cougar genetics are ELITE!!!! 

Went to BC99 house and he made some bombass homemade dinner and cake for my birthday. Thanks bro!!! You have a beautiful family! Wheels rolled on by and was there as well for my B-Day dinner and cake! We had a fucking blast. I got me a very nice Birthday gift from BC too!!! After we were done eating we did some trimming of BC99 Super Sour OG and then it was a buffet of smoke! BC99 and Wheels got to smoke some of my Cougar, Skunkijuana and Hawaii 5-0. Can you two stoners possible give a smoke report on the buds. The Skunkijuana might not be Skunkijuana. I think I mess up when labeling. My Skunkijuana is not Early Skunk x Herijuana its Early Skunk x Jack Herer! My bad but the only reason I know its crossed with the Jack is that she has a spicy smoke to her just like my Jack did. I am not one to brag but this grow has been really good to me and the bud will say a lot of how lucky we are here to have these Genetics!!! Wow what a 40th!! I also got a new Sony Camera and now I am going to get some beans for the January promo!

Thank you everyone for wishing me a Happy B-Day. 

Mom I know your watching over me and I know your proud of me on this special day! I love you MOM FOREVER!!! 

Peace

BKB


----------



## fumble (Jan 6, 2012)

Well Shut the front door! That cougar leaves me in awe. Reminds me of a real cougar I saw when I was 17. It crossed the road right in front of me when I was driving home after a football game. It stood in the road about 15 feet in front of me and just looked at me for about in reality only 5 seconds, but it felt like 500. It sent chills down my spine and left me in awe. 

And 40! Most women freak at the thought of 40. I had just left my ex-asshole and was looking forward to my 40th. And it was a GREAT year. Happy birthday man.


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hehehehehehe I love you fumble and that plant hahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 6, 2012)

fantastic bkb. i love how light in color they are.almost white looking.good job bro!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 6, 2012)

That would be the frost on them bro


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 6, 2012)

I know! I wonder what caused that? Bkb,u should let me get rid of that for you.just lookin out for you man!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 6, 2012)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> I know! I wonder what caused that? Bkb,u should let me get rid of that for you.just lookin out for you man!


Its cool, Im much closer, would wanna take such a dangerous substance so far away


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 6, 2012)

Congratualations on everything. im happy for you bro. thanks for taking your time to document everything with such great detail and beautiful pictures. Your birthday sounded wonderful. It was a pleasure to see you grow Sasha and watch her live her life . man she had a great life. i will never forget how you dressed her up for christmas. never. i bet its just so fucking awesome to kick back and smoke her now. a well deserved top of the line elite totally bitchin smoke. i salute you. and i totally respect you.. cheers amber


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 6, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Congratualations on everything. im happy for you bro. thanks for taking your time to document everything with such great detail and beautiful pictures. Your birthday sounded wonderful. It was a pleasure to see you grow Sasha and watch her live her life . man she had a great life. i will never forget how you dressed her up for christmas. never. i bet its just so fucking awesome to kick back and smoke her now. a well deserved top of the line elite totally bitchin smoke. i salute you. and i totally respect you.. cheers amber


Sasha is still alive Ambz, that was the Cougar I chopped....LOL Sasha is going to be coming down next week. Thank you for the kind words!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 6, 2012)

all your girls are so sexy .very sexy.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 6, 2012)

B nice pull 





> I know! I wonder what caused that


thats from the rflection of the flash back at you from the bulbs of the trichs


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 6, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> B nice pull
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A good indication of a plants frostiness IMO, no reflection, no trichs


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 6, 2012)

Idk fellas, I think someone told me I may not have frosty buds,but mine do that with a flash???


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 6, 2012)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Idk fellas, I think someone told me I may not have frosty buds,but mine do that with a flash???


Aw snap, I never said yours werent frosty... I merely stated mine were purple annnnd frosty  Never said nothing about yours lol.


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hahahahahha I might have!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 6, 2012)

no fightin ova trichs


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hahahahahaha never hehehehehehehe :0 I just love mine dank hehehehehehe  BKB always has them dank hehehehehe


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 6, 2012)

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 6, 2012)

Aint no fightin, lol. 


All love around here


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 6, 2012)

Exactly BC hehehehe!!!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 6, 2012)

hehehehehe I know you love your dank cougar tooo hahahahahhaaha!!!!!


----------



## Psychild (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey BKB, when you get the chance will you drop by my thread and tell me what you think? Wondering if anyone thinks my BSB is worth letting her try and finish, or if it'll only do more harm than good. Thanks!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 6, 2012)

I know ya didnt bc, merely messin.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 6, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Hahahahahha I might have!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ok, YOU......outa the gene pool.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 6, 2012)

Sour OG trich shot


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 6, 2012)

Awwww kmk hehehehehe you don't like it when you start it and I finish it huh??????  still got all those text too hehehehehe


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 6, 2012)

What did u finish? Ur prozack? What a big girl you are!! Im so proud of you. hahahaha my texts catering to your bumped noggin? You need smoe sleep.go to bed. Come on over to my thread..its in my sig...lets do this.just not in bkbs.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Sasha Trich Shot
*​


----------



## alotaball (Jan 6, 2012)

Beautiful BC! + rep


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 6, 2012)

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/positronics-seeds/positronics-seeds-jack-diesel-feminized/prod_859.html


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 6, 2012)

Some shots with my new camera.....

Skunkijuana Clone



Sour OG



Sasha


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh yay very nicee and sexy buds, still won't let me rep ya!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## upthearsenal (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn, Sasha looks amazing, as do the others. Great work man!


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 7, 2012)

looks good brotha.  never enough rep. lol.


----------



## fumble (Jan 7, 2012)

Wow! Sasha looks even sexier with your new camera.


----------



## ClexKush (Jan 7, 2012)

Down right gorgeous pics BKB, mad impressed
sub'd up and +rep


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 7, 2012)

Here are a few more shots with the new camera....Sasha's fat pistils bursting. She is coming down very soon. I am excited and I am sure BC is too!!!



Cougar F2s baking....



PLP 



Im digging this new camera....off to get a memory card. My apartment smells like a mean Cougar died in here. Wow she stinks, I got 3 Yankee Candle and 6 Glade Plug in brewing in here and it still smells. Good thing my neighbors are all cool.

Peace

BKB


----------



## ClexKush (Jan 7, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> My apartment smells like a mean Cougar died in here. Wow she stinks, I got 3 Yankee Candle and 6 Glade Plug in brewing in here and it still smells. Good thing my neighbors are all cool.


hahahahahahhahaha nice


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 7, 2012)

see and u wanted to take the camera back. lol. what did we tell u. lol.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 7, 2012)

Took some pics right when the lights went out with m new camera, here is Sasha's Main Cola. Its getting chopped on Monday. I will still leave on all her lower branches for a few extra days.
*
Sasha*



*Hawaii 5-0* this was dusted with Cougar Pollen. Amazing colors, smells, crazy frosty, sticky. Just lacks yield.


----------



## ClexKush (Jan 7, 2012)

If I could rape the add reputation button... I would...
Is that so wrong?!?!?!?
Sasha is beautiful


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 7, 2012)

Its all good bro, I just love how the pics are looking with my new camera! What sucks is I can only take 4 pics and then delete cause I dont have a memory card. LOL

You notice that sasha has a JH look to her???


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 7, 2012)

I do, I do, And a JH taste, and a JH high... Hmmm must be ES x JH


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 7, 2012)

Here is the TRIOPS, dumbass always swims on his back. I have to take him out the tank when changing the water. Such a pain in the ass to clean for something that doesnt live past a month and a half.



So with that said now I got Sea Monkeys on deck....LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 7, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I do, I do, And a JH taste, and a JH high... Hmmm must be ES x JH


ClexKush's JH looks exactly like my original JH....


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 7, 2012)

yOU SHOULD PUT HIM IN THE FISH TANK WITH THE FISH


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 7, 2012)

I guess its confirmed after looking at this JH.....


----------



## ClexKush (Jan 7, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Its all good bro, I just love how the pics are looking with my new camera! What sucks is I can only take 4 pics and then delete cause I dont have a memory card. LOL
> 
> You notice that sasha has a JH look to her???


she really does have the structure and color of the JH, maybe not as bulky but I'd say more crystally


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 7, 2012)

Bubba


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 7, 2012)

Yummy BubbA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 7, 2012)

Man BKB those Pics are killer.............. they are awesome and of course nice buds like always  


You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 7, 2012)

Yo BKB here is a pic of my lightbox i made


----------



## Psychild (Jan 7, 2012)

is that just one pistil?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 7, 2012)

Psychild said:


> is that just one pistil?


One calyx yeah


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 7, 2012)

Damn bro that's bad ass...your bud prOn studio. I'm going to have some of my nugs in there for a photo shoot.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday to me.....37 beans total. I tried to make it 40 but I didnt have enough $$$$. Now I am broke but fuck it I got some beans coming!!

Product: DNA Genetics OG #18 x Skunk
Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 13 Seeds 
Quantity: 1

Product: Pick and Mix Seeds TGA Subcool Seeds Dairy Queen
Options: Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds 
Quantity: 1

Product: FREE SEED Dinafem Seeds OG Kush
Quantity: 1
Product Code: Free Seed

Product: FREE SEED World of Seeds Medical Collection Northern Lights x Big Bud Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: Free Seed

Product: FREE SEED T H Seeds MK Ultra Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: Free Seed

Product: FREE SEED Delicious Seeds Fruity Chronic Juice Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: Free Seed

Product: FREE SEED Eva Seeds Veneno (poison) Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: Free Seed

Product: FREE SEED G13 Labs Blueberry Gum Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: Free Seed

Product: FREE SEED Emerald Triangle Seeds Bubba 76
Quantity: 1
Product Code: Free Seed

Product: UFO#2 Kannabia Seeds Auto Mikromachine Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED

Product: UFO#3 Kannabia Seeds Auto Hobbit Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED

Product: UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Cheese
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED

Product: FREE DNA Genetics Pure Afghan 13 seeds
Quantity: 1
Product Code: DNA PROMO


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 8, 2012)

Awesome order man!!!!! and by the way heheheheehe what kind of memory card does your camera use??? I have a few!!


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 8, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Awesome order man!!!!! and by the way heheheheehe what kind of memory card does your camera use??? I have a few!!


Good question, I think its a DP or something? I have no idea, I am just taking the camera in tomorrow and ask the guy to rip me off and sell me a Memory Card. LOL This was a tough decision on buying beans. My original #1 want was the Mr. Nice Ortega, then I was stuck between Karma's Biker Kush and DNA's OG18 x Skunk. 13 free Pure Afghan with the OG18 x Skunk sold me!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 8, 2012)

hehehehehehe I still have the 13 afghan from my last order hahahahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 8, 2012)

This time I got The Third Dimension from subcool hehehehhe  and other stuff


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 8, 2012)

What does this remind you of?


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 8, 2012)

the 1st ever NS you did??? Not sure, if I would smell it then I would get it right on...


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 8, 2012)

I was thinking of this one


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 8, 2012)

Close, she has a little skunk in her


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 8, 2012)

Those two pics look alike very much....It has to be a NL pheno of Cougar?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 8, 2012)

No sir wrong again  Different Skunk!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 8, 2012)

Plp??????????


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 8, 2012)

DING ding DING we have a winnah, lol.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 8, 2012)

Damn she looks like your 1st NS....frosty lady there.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 8, 2012)

Your Cougar taste very skunky, like the original Northern Skunk 

I have pulled two cougar f2 beans from my xmas present now


----------



## Kratose (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey whats up BKB. I have been checking my blog stats and noticed your buds of the week picture gets a lot of looks. More then the previous buds of the week picture. So if anything it has brought me more traffic. 
She sure does look lovely on the blog : )

And just thought I let everyone know I am currently accepting submissions for my next buds of the week picture. If interested you can see where to send your pics to at http://cannabis-country.blogspot.com/p/pictures-of-week.html


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 8, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Bubba
> 
> View attachment 1981047



:O waka waka


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 8, 2012)

Yaya Nice pics and so glad that they smell so nice hehehehehehe love it hahahahahhaha!!!!!!!


----------



## ClexKush (Jan 8, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> What does this remind you of?
> 
> View attachment 1981974


That looks like grape ape to me! Almost identical looking


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 8, 2012)

Sooooooo yummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 8, 2012)

Sasha's Main Cola comes down!!!! This is one sweet ass cola that I am very PROUD of!!! This is the only part I chopped, the rest will come down very soon. I can honestly say she really filled in a lot nicer than I had thought in the end. I know a lot of people who get to smoke this will enjoy it for sure!!! Especially all you Spicy Jack Lovers!!!

@Kratose, this was your blogs bud of the week, the plant I decorated into a Xmas Tree....

*Sasha I Love You.....*




Peace

BKB


----------



## fumble (Jan 8, 2012)

She is just...Efffffing....Beautiful!!!!!! You should lock yourself in a room with her with soft lighting and good music...hhheeee


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 8, 2012)

That cola is absolutely stunning bro!!!

Job well done for sure!!

She was a fighter, and came out on top!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 8, 2012)

fuck yeah, nicely done bro. give me some wet weight on that Kola bro. its celebration time i chopped my beast bubblebomb kola today too! got 106 g wet! im so ready for some purple lew pew budpron bring it on bring it on strong.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 8, 2012)

Purple Le Pew


----------



## fumble (Jan 8, 2012)

Purple le OMG! I soooo can't wait to pop them.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 8, 2012)

I need one of those scales from the produce section of a supermarket to weigh her like that. I never weigh wet anyway. I just know its a lot of fucking bud!!! There is still her mid and lower sections still flowering and finishing up! LOL The best part of this grow was Sasha who battled the shit out of Brown Slime, Fungus Gnats, warm res temps,"P" deficiency and 100F tent temps she is a Czech Fighter and I made the seed of her! LOL this is funny and a proud moment in my Grow history. Thank you all and especially HR for helping me with the tea and brown slime and BC who fucking thrashed the shit out of my fungus gnat problem. He was like the TERMINATOR with Sasha's Roots. Thank bro!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 8, 2012)

You know me.

Im here when you need me bro.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 8, 2012)

I am really feeling my new camera and how it picks up colors....

Here is what is left of Sasha, there are some big colas left there....




Someone ask for Purple Le' Pew prOn....



Hawaii 5-0....I pollinated this whole plant with Cougar pollen. Wow what a future grow that will be



Sour OG BC99 please tell me exactly what this strain is so I can take notes. Thanks


More Sasha pics...


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 8, 2012)

hehehehhehehe no comment!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 8, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> I need one of those scales from the produce section of a supermarket to weigh her like that. I never weigh wet anyway. I just know its a lot of fucking bud!!! There is still her mid and lower sections still flowering and finishing up! LOL The best part of this grow was Sasha who battled the shit out of Brown Slime, Fungus Gnats, warm res temps,"P" deficiency and 100F tent temps she is a Czech Fighter and I made the seed of her! LOL this is funny and a proud moment in my Grow history. Thank you all and especially HR for helping me with the tea and brown slime and BC who fucking thrashed the shit out of my fungus gnat problem. He was like the TERMINATOR with Sasha's Roots. Thank bro!!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


haha, she turned out KILLER dude. What did you use for your gnats? Those damn things just seem to never go away completely, I'm always battling. Tried nematodes, neem oil, cedar oil, hot shot, whale jizz. Nothing wipes them out!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hehehehehhhe oh ya those buds look killer !!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 8, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> haha, she turned out KILLER dude. What did you use for your gnats? Those damn things just seem to never go away completely, I'm always battling. Tried nematodes, neem oil, cedar oil, hot shot, whale jizz. Nothing wipes them out!


sm-90 my friend


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 8, 2012)

SM-90 wiped them all out and she had a lot of gnats.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 8, 2012)

Ay bro hows everything going?

Your buds got me feeling right.


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 8, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> haha, she turned out KILLER dude. What did you use for your gnats? Those damn things just seem to never go away completely, I'm always battling. Tried nematodes, neem oil, cedar oil, hot shot, whale jizz. Nothing wipes them out!


ive heard that go gnats was supposed to tear up my plants. but i used it at the lowest possible dosage on the bottle. something like .4ml per gallon or something. it worked so far. i used it in my waterings and it killed them all completely. but they might have been right about the posability of messing ur plants up so i didnt use the full dosage. probably wouldnt use it on the smaller plants either unless it was already getting full strength nutes. bc99 and bkb can rec some bangin shit that they use. 


bkb that shit looks fuckin killer dude. i didnt know she has so much under growth. she is fuckin amazing. i give u like ten thumbs up. lol. never enough rep in this bitch. lol. i still have that re-veg in the tent. she is spitting a bunch of single bladed leaves out. so dont worry one of the sasha jrs will still be around when u get back for u. im going to keep cuttings of her around for a long time. lol. i got u brotha. bc help me with a ton of shit too. he is a life saver sometimes not to mention helping a nigga get his swag on in the grow world. lol.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 8, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Ay bro hows everything going?
> 
> Your buds got me feeling right.


Great weekend...tired! Need rest for tomorrow trim session, you coming over?
Thanks wheels, yes you are the only person who has a clone of Sasha. My other 2 clones are almost done they were pollinated with the Jack Hammer. So please keep her around.

Going to need some taste testers of Sasha grown in hydro and soil. I have those 2 clones in FoxFarm Soil, want to see if there is a difference.

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 8, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Great weekend...tired! Need rest for tomorrow trim session, you coming over?


Got a day full of DR appts tomorrow for baby and mom... Prolly not gonna have time


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 8, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Great weekend...tired! Need rest for tomorrow trim session, you coming over?
> Thanks wheels, yes you are the only person who has a clone of Sasha. My other 2 clones are almost done they were pollinated with the Jack Hammer. So please keep her around.
> 
> Going to need some taste testers of Sasha grown in hydro and soil. I have those 2 clones in FoxFarm Soil, want to see if there is a difference.
> ...


for sure bro she will be around. especially after that magic u pulled with the big sasha. lol. 

im down for testing. always down for testing. lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 8, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Great weekend...tired! Need rest for tomorrow trim session, you coming over?
> Thanks wheels, yes you are the only person who has a clone of Sasha.


I got one too sucka


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice harvest on her  bkb!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 9, 2012)

so the sasha girl is down 

how lond did she veg for B 

quite a haul there 

nice work


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 9, 2012)

Not yet, just her main cola. I vegged her for about 57 days. Sep 13 is when I put the seed in a root plug till Nov 4th. Today is exactly 9 weeks of Flowering time.


----------



## Psychild (Jan 9, 2012)

Man, I gotta get some of those Hawaii 5.0 x Cougar beans looks like that's gonna be a yummy one!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 9, 2012)

Lmfao!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 9, 2012)

whAT do you do for the slime?


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 9, 2012)

hahhaaahahha


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 9, 2012)

so i was thinking about getting my order on. what do u guys think?

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/barneys-farm-tangerine-dream-feminized/prod_2838.html


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 9, 2012)

I say no... But thats cause i dont like Barneys too much...


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 9, 2012)

hmm any specific reasons?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 9, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> hmm any specific reasons?


Other than they are known for having hermies due to fem seeds, nah no reason.


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 9, 2012)

shit. ok. the search continues.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 9, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> so i was thinking about getting my order on. what do u guys think?
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/barneys-farm-tangerine-dream-feminized/prod_2838.html


I'd say no... I did a Barney's Farm Pineapple Express, and it sucked. I just popped a free Pineapple Chunk (fem) and it gave me 2 sprouts out of the one seed... something is messed with Barney's Genetics IMHO... I will still grow out the Pineapple Chunks, but I wouldn't PAY for Barney's seeds again.


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 9, 2012)

hmm point takin. been hearing nothing but bad shit about them.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 9, 2012)

High life seed co. was just abouve awesome for me. Still have yet grow the black rose and purple wrecks,but best service yet!


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 9, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> hmm point takin. been hearing nothing but bad shit about them.


and don't get me wrong, I am all about the Attitude... but not so much Barney's Farm... also don't like Short Stuff Seeds, have never had a good bean from them. Dutch Passion I give an 8/10... and have friends growing Karma, TGA, and TH Seeds... all with good results. My CH9 seeds all sucked... every one of them. but my Dinafem's were all top notch...

So many breeders... so many strains... not enough SPACE.


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 9, 2012)

Gage Green


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 9, 2012)

why pay for what you can get for free though


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't mind paying!!!!  and who isn't to say I don't have a hook up hehehehe


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 9, 2012)

I was talking about wheels though


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hehehehehehe oh wheels is cool he can have some of mine


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 9, 2012)

Took alittle break from trimming, I chopped all of Sasha and Cougar. The Cougar is finally dry after 7 days in paper bags, I will do a final weigh after a few days in the jar. 

KMK here is a link that will help you get guidance on Brown Slime: https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/361430-dwc-root-slime-cure-aka.html

Peace

BKB


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 9, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> why pay for what you can get for free though


lol. cuz i cant get landrace stuff from u. i want something from a small china island or something that is fresh and new. lets take a trip. lol. i was just looking and browsing and they sounded appealing.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 9, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Gage Green


Hahahaha ! I was gonna say the same thing !! They've got some serious flame !!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 9, 2012)

Yaya you know it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 9, 2012)

Wheels here are some bomb ass genetics....

*Hawaii 5-0 x Cougar Kush*

View attachment 1985294


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh Ya!!!!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 9, 2012)

*Sasha chopped and bagged...

View attachment 1985370View attachment 1985373View attachment 1985375View attachment 1985378View attachment 1985384View attachment 1985390

Cougar F2s on their way!*

View attachment 1985392View attachment 1985394

*Cougar looking purrRRRRdeee nice. *I just removed all her nugs off, now I have to do a final trim and jar. 
View attachment 1985395


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 9, 2012)

Very Nice and pretty!!


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 9, 2012)

Can anyone see the pics??? I cant see them for some odd reason....


----------



## hazorazo (Jan 9, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> *Sasha chopped and bagged...
> 
> View attachment 1985370View attachment 1985373View attachment 1985375View attachment 1985378View attachment 1985384View attachment 1985390
> 
> ...


Me likey, me want to smokey.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 9, 2012)

Haz can you see the pics??? I cant and dont know why...LOL


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 9, 2012)

I gotta click on them and they take me to another link !!!


----------



## hazorazo (Jan 9, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> I gotta click on them and they take me to another link !!!


Same here......also, they popped up when I had my "reply" box up, and typing, but when I posted the reply, it went back to the click and see thing.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 9, 2012)

*Sasha Chopping*



*Cougar F2s are ready....*



*Cougar looking purrrrRRRRdee*


----------



## mugan (Jan 9, 2012)

they all so NICE


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 9, 2012)

nice man!!! you find any seeds? wait,this is one you pollinated right?


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 9, 2012)

Yep I got some beans....

Hawaii 5-0 x Cougar Kush
Cougar Kush F2s

Still cooking 
Hawaii 5-0 x Cougar Kush
Sour OG x Royal Pure Kush
Skunkijuana x Jack Hammer


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 9, 2012)

Damn bro just looking at that lineup makes it even harder to wait till the summer


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 9, 2012)

Allright then, i see how it is


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 10, 2012)

Purple Le Pew (Topped)

View attachment 1986313View attachment 1986314


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 10, 2012)

Those orange hairs glow under my led,like a black light poster.very nice bc. startn to chunk up now!


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 10, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> *Sasha Chopping*
> 
> View attachment 1985528View attachment 1985529View attachment 1985531View attachment 1985530View attachment 1985540View attachment 1985542
> 
> ...


holy shit bro that is a huge fuckin yield bro foir her sexy ass.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 10, 2012)

A buddy of mine germed 10 PLP a month or so ago, he got 7 to sprout, of the 7 he got 3 females and 4 males.

Here are the males


and the females, the 3 in front  The middle PLP female will be a mom to stock the Summer GH


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 11, 2012)

its quite a nice strain.ive been nothing but impressed with mine.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 11, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Purple Le Pew (Topped)
> 
> View attachment 1986313View attachment 1986314View attachment 1986315View attachment 1986316


She's preeetttyy! Did you run her in coco?


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 11, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Yep I got some beans....
> 
> Hawaii 5-0 x Cougar Kush
> Cougar Kush F2s
> ...


You Californians think you're too cool for the main stream don't you 

I think its killer that you all create your own genetics and pass them about. Some day I will find some room for a man in my room


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 11, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> You Californians think you're too cool for the main stream don't you
> 
> I think its killer that you all create your own genetics and pass them about. Some day I will find some room for a man in my room


all you need is a rubbermaid tote with a single cfl


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 11, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> She's preeetttyy! Did you run her in coco?


Yep, coco in a 1 gal plastic nursery pot. I wasnt too worried about yield, just wanted to see what she flowered like


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Jan 11, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> all you need is a rubbermaid tote with a single cfl


I might have to try this soon!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 11, 2012)

thats nice


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks D, today I am going to do the touch up trimming on the Cougar buds. I'm goimg to post pics when done. After that i will be picking out seed from the Hawaii 5-0 buds. Then I will be spreading some love, if there is love to be shared.

Peace
BKB


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice sig bro. Congrats! Hope to see you soon.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 11, 2012)

sounds like a serrious plan
i hope all goes as planned 

gluck


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 11, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Thanks D, today I am going to do the touch up trimming on the Cougar buds. I'm goimg to post pics when done. After that i will be picking out seed from the Hawaii 5-0 buds. Then I will be spreading some love, if there is love to be shared.
> 
> Peace
> BKB


i love u. lol. see love shared. lmao.  haha.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 11, 2012)

I gave you Xmas love....LOL


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 11, 2012)

i know and when u get back ill have tons of love for u.  i was hoping to make those murcury's christmas love for everyone but they turned gaga. like totally gaga. had like 9 penises and three cooters. lol.

on a side note i jack moded my pops camera so im gonna try to post some pics later.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 11, 2012)

Trying to have a heart to heart with a stubborn old man is a PITA


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 11, 2012)

u tried talkin with the g man? how did it go?


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 11, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Trying to have a heart to heart with a stubborn old man is a PITA


Come over and smoke some Cougar and Hawaii 5-0!!!! I feel you though, just dont let him phase you or get under your skin!!!


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 11, 2012)

its hard tho. my pops does the same thing. when my pops drinks he turns into the g man. they might as well be one in the same.  except he would lose this place if i moved out so we kinda have an understanding. but he still gets undr my skin everyday somehow. its like he intentionally does it just cuz he knows it pisses me off. 
lets get a 5 bedroom pad? lmao. we would have room for all of us. hahaha and have a room and shed. lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 11, 2012)

I need 3 rooms to myself


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 11, 2012)

I just need another yard.ill throw down.lmao


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 11, 2012)

http://fineartamerica.com/profiles/william-cole-ektor.html


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice Mr. Ektor

Im sure people wont catch it at 1st


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 11, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Nice Mr. Ektor


Now I gotta work on selecting pics


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 11, 2012)

I got a Hawaii 5-0 that I am about to chop, I am sure you can grab some nice photos of it if you want.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 11, 2012)

yo purple trichs is bettern his purp trichs 
an he is getin paid 
wtf 

http://fineartamerica.com/profiles/w...ole-ektor.html


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 12, 2012)

Here is that clone from the first Cougar I topped.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 12, 2012)

wow man!! your good at what you do,straight up! you and bkb are rockers in my book! thru n thru.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 12, 2012)

We been blessed with good genetics....


----------



## fumble (Jan 12, 2012)

mmmmmmmmmmmm....


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 12, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> We been blessed with good genetics....


This right here is the biggest factor, if you start with good genetics, your potential is unlimited


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 12, 2012)

I meant the pix. Lol juz kiddin


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 12, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> We been blessed with good genetics....


mmmhmmm. lol. u tellin me.  u guys came up with some ballin shit.



billcollector99 said:


> This right here is the biggest factor, if you start with good genetics, your potential is unlimited


he is actually right. never again will i end up with shitty genes.


p.s. thanks playas.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 12, 2012)

Why is it if I tell someone something they question me as if I am talking out my ass.

I say the PLP is a 7-8 week strain, and instead of taking my word on it, you ask someone else...

Wheels, when I have I ever steered you wrong?

Anyway, being that My PLP is on Day 45 or week 6.5 and she is 80 Cloudy/20 Amber. I think my orginal guestimate of 7-8 weeks is spot on.

On that not I think I am chopping the smaller PLP today.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 12, 2012)

PLP - Topped


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 12, 2012)

[email protected]???!!! Really!? Im at 6.5 weeks,mine isnt dclose.imo. Mine are just getn thete swrll on.awesome man,im stoked for smoke report!!!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 12, 2012)

I wanna chop sumpin too! Sheesh lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 12, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Why is it if I tell someone something they question me as if I am talking out my ass.
> 
> I say the PLP is a 7-8 week strain, and instead of taking my word on it, you ask someone else...
> 
> ...


It's becuase you have super growing abilities and he just wanted to know how a mere mortal does it.

Very much looking forward to growing out some of that PLP for sure. !!!!!!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 12, 2012)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> I wanna chop sumpin too! Sheesh lol


Yours is different because you went 12/12 from seed. It takes a little longer to finish 12/12 from seed. They take longer to get into full flowering mode due to less light hours in the beginning.When your vegging the lights are on at least 18 hours. Thats just my opinion....your plps are just a huge ass fat cola! Cant wait to see yours finish.

As far as finishing times, it wouldnt surprise me if its a 7 week finsher, her mom (Power Skunk) was ridiculously a fast finisher. So good job on finishing a PLP, cant wait for a smoke and high report! This is the info we all want to know!!! 

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thats crazy.lol I dont see how that plays a role in flower time.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 12, 2012)

But I did see power skunk had a 50 day flower time,accoring to a google search.lol


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 12, 2012)

I chopped my Sour OG today, this was my Coffee Can Grow and hopefully this plant will hatch some beans(Sour OG x Royal Pure Kush).

*Sour OG
*


*Skunkijuana Clones and PLP in the middle*



*Hawaii 5-0*


*Cougar Nug prOn*


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 12, 2012)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> But I did see power skunk had a 50 day flower time,accoring to a google search.lol


If you start a seed from 12/12 versus a plant that was vegged under 18 hours of light. Put them in a tent under 12/12 at the same time, the plant that was veg will flower faster than the seed.

Thats why I dont record flowering time for a grow that is 12/12 from seed. its different from flowering a plant that has been vegging for 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 12, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Why is it if I tell someone something they question me as if I am talking out my ass.
> 
> I say the PLP is a 7-8 week strain, and instead of taking my word on it, you ask someone else...
> 
> ...


i knew u werent steering me wrong i was just curious. lol. since they are his. she is maturing pretty fast actually.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 12, 2012)

Holy moly frejoles batman!!! Way to go idaho!!


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 12, 2012)

Hahaha my Sour OG smells like a fresh pile of steamy dog shit...LOL


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 12, 2012)

*Purple Le' Pew....*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 12, 2012)

hot hot hot smokin hot.looks like you got yourself a winner. sweet photos are leaving my knees weak. another run way model. BKBS modeling adgency has the hottest ladies fur sur. mmmm


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 12, 2012)

in a look back i noticed sasha had purpling going on as well did she get sum cold weather tratment ??


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 12, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hot hot hot smokin hot.looks like you got yourself a winner. sweet photos are leaving my knees weak. another run way model. BKBS modeling adgency has the hottest ladies fur sur. mmmm


Thanks Ambz....maybe you can be their manager, these ladies are models that eat and get fed like pigs...LOL


Dwezelitsame said:


> in a look back i noticed sasha had purpling going on as well did she get sum cold weather tratment ??


They all got the cold weather treatment when lights are off, the temps are around 50F-55F at night.


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 12, 2012)

bkb the plp looks so tasty, soon as i whittle out a nook im going to go ape shit crazy with my beans. cant wait tobust off a few n see how i can do with them. if i get half as good a results as i see you geting ill be happy... nice job bro!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi mate just thought id drop in an say hi, well there you go ive said it twice now lol....take it easy mate!


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Jan 13, 2012)

Damn shes purdy!!


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 13, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hi mate just thought id drop in an say hi, well there you go ive said it twice now lol....take it easy mate!


Pukka you are always welcomed here bro, thanks for coming by....hi to you!


SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Damn shes purdy!!


Mucho gracias ST!!!


4tatude said:


> bkb the plp looks so tasty, soon as i whittle out a nook im going to go ape shit crazy with my beans. cant wait tobust off a few n see how i can do with them. if i get half as good a results as i see you geting ill be happy... nice job bro!!!


I am just as excited as you are for when you fire up the PLP grow! No one has done a PLP hydro yet so not sure what your plans or intentions are but I cant wait to see!

I just got home from work today and as I was walking up the stairs I noticed the smell coming from my apartment of WEED!!! As I got to my door and looked to my left the other Apartment door was open and my landlord came out and said hi to me, I started to panic a little cause if I can smell it then he probably could smell it. I lit 4 candles and open up 6 new Glade Solid Air Fresheners(clean linen flavor). Now my apartment smells like fresh laundry. I am legal but dont want the Landlord to find out and then kick me out before I move which is the end of Feb. I will be in a bigger apartment which in return means a bigger grow op. LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 13, 2012)

dont even trip. they would have to give u an eviction notice first and it would take more than the thirty days for him to even get in to see a judge to have ur eviction granted. then u would have another 30 to 90 day depending on the judge and how he feels that morning and his mood and all. but yeah i get what ur saying bro. that would suck donkey balls. they are supposed to give u notice before entering ur house anyways. unless its an emergency of some sort like ur floading ur next door neigbors casa. then they have all the right in the world. but once u start paying rent and lock the door they are supposed to tell u becuz of all the belongings in ur pad. or at least a respectful landlord would. if i came home and my front door was wide open id go to the trunk of my car to get my gun and whoever was in my house landlord or not is gonna get it pointed in their face. teach them to come into my house un-announced.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 13, 2012)

What kind of gun you got???


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 13, 2012)

you runnin a fan an can right 

and as far as the smell you have to know the smell to identafy the smell 
everyone forgets this cops know the smell gardeners know the smell 
most everyday people dont really know the smell -the smell has different identaties 
if you dont know the smell you only know you smell sumthing and its not regestering whut cause 
if you never smelled a grow your brain has nutin to compare it wit - to come up wit oh thats weed

brain just says sutin smells -or sumtin smells bad or


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

Get this, 

I pass a dead skunk on the road - I smell grow op
I go to the gas station - I smell grow op
A diesel Mack truck drives by - I smell grow op

start to see the picture that is forming, lol.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 13, 2012)

I thought you were going to say you farted and seen my grow op.....LOL


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 13, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> What kind of gun you got???


u mean what kinda guns i got? lol. springfield armory xd subcompact in od green with the pierce grip extantions as my carry gun. i have a springfield armory 1911 that is my fav. and a sig 22 that i just love to shoot cuz its cheap. lol. along with a 12 guage pump shotty with bird shot in it for home defence and a few other odds and ends. have a rifle in .223 that i can kill a ground squirrel at 300 yards with if im using heavy ammo. less effect from windage with the heavier hotter stuff. a few .17 hmrs for rabbits and squerrels and small animals good to about 200 yards max if im trying to be accurate. a .308 that i use for 500+ yard shooting that i can hit a man sized target with out to about 650 to 700 yards with no problem. tried shooting a 1000 yards with it but i only hit 1 out of 5 or so on a man sized target depending on how bad winds r out that day and its generally wild shots like the arms and legs. hard to hit shit that far with a .308. also a muzzle loaded .50cal. its like throwing a volkwagon at someone at a hundred yards and it only the size of ur index finger. lol. pure destruction. muahahaha

didnt know i had other hobbies than weed huh? lol. 

i tend to go all out with my hobbies. the birdshot with the shotty is so it has less of a chance of going thru a wall and hurting someone. buckshot would just be devestating to anything in front of it. have a few rock salt shells homemade but dont like using them thru the shotty unless i have to cuz i have to clean it everytime i shoot the damn things so it doesnt corrode and shit from firing salt thru it. lol.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 13, 2012)

Mr Wheels you sound dangerous -it a good thing your one of the good guys


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 13, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> u mean what kinda guns i got? lol. springfield armory xd subcompact in od green with the pierce grip extantions as my carry gun. i have a springfield armory 1911 that is my fav. and a sig 22 that i just love to shoot cuz its cheap. lol. along with a 12 guage pump shotty with bird shot in it for home defence and a few other odds and ends. have a rifle in .223 that i can kill a ground squirrel at 300 yards with if im using heavy ammo. less effect from windage with the heavier hotter stuff. a few .17 hmrs for rabbits and squerrels and small animals good to about 200 yards max if im trying to be accurate. a .308 that i use for 500+ yard shooting that i can hit a man sized target with out to about 650 to 700 yards with no problem. tried shooting a 1000 yards with it but i only hit 1 out of 5 or so on a man sized target depending on how bad winds r out that day and its generally wild shots like the arms and legs. hard to hit shit that far with a .308. also a muzzle loaded .50cal. its like throwing a volkwagon at someone at a hundred yards and it only the size of ur index finger. lol. pure destruction. muahahaha
> 
> didnt know i had other hobbies than weed huh? lol.
> 
> i tend to go all out with my hobbies. the birdshot with the shotty is so it has less of a chance of going thru a wall and hurting someone. buckshot would just be devestating to anything in front of it. have a few rock salt shells homemade but dont like using them thru the shotty unless i have to cuz i have to clean it everytime i shoot the damn things so it doesnt corrode and shit from firing salt thru it. lol.


We should go to the range sometime! You ever go to http://www.p2krange.com/???


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> Mr Wheels you sound dangerous -it a good thing your one of the good guys


Dangerous till you see his hippie hair and hear about how he's donating it to locks for love 

Yeah the guns are dangerous but what is more important is "who" is holding the gun.

I feel safer being around wheels and his guns, then I do certain other people, and their gun.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 13, 2012)

Hawaii 5-0 Clone (Hoping those are more beans in there) I dont know if they are seed pods or swollen calyxes. Anyone can tell if there are seeds in there or not?? It will be 8 weeks on monday since it was dusted. I figure 7 weeks is plenty for a bean to be ready, should I let her go longer? Any input would be great please. I really hope those are more H5-0xCougars.

My new camera does very nice work! I am really liking it a lot.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

She doesnt look ready to chop yet tho...


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Dangerous till you see his hippie hair and hear about how he's donating it to locks for love
> 
> Yeah the guns are dangerous but what is more important is "who" is holding the gun.
> 
> I feel safer being around wheels and his guns, then I do certain other people, and their gun.


I know you feel safe with me, but know exactly one you know of!!!! Especially someone who wants to put a plastic toy gun light and mount it on a real gun!


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> She doesnt look ready to chop yet tho...


It will be 10 weeks on tuesday of 12/12. I chopped the other one last week at week 9 and had 11 good ripened seeds from it. Strange cause they are the same clone from one plant and they both got dusted at the same time. Do you think maybe their different cause of the over "N"??? Might of slowed the flowering down alittle??? Just trying to learn why, thats all.

Peace

BKB


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 13, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> We should go to the range sometime! You ever go to http://www.p2krange.com/???


all the time brotha. lol. all the time. lately its been about once a month. kinda broke ass lately. but i would be down anytime as long as u give me a couple days heads up.


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Dangerous till you see his hippie hair and hear about how he's donating it to locks for love
> 
> Yeah the guns are dangerous but what is more important is "who" is holding the gun.
> 
> I feel safer being around wheels and his guns, then I do certain other people, and their gun.


lmao. yeah becuz they accidently shoot 2 people. 1 in the leg and the other in the ass with one bullet. lmao.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 13, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> i tend to go all out with my hobbies.


No shit!

That's awesome bro. I've gotten the chance to shoot a .50 cal. My fucking arm was sore for a week. I also got to shoot a full auto HK. That was fun. I like shooting guns a lot. It's a shame there aren't more reasons to shoot them.

EDIT: you sure can tell a lot about a person by how they handle a gun.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome bro subd!!!


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 13, 2012)

damn dude. that shit looks fuckin awesome.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

Purple Le Pew, Phew she stinks


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 13, 2012)

jigfresh: you sure can tell a lot about a person by how they handle a gun

for shizzle. i like holding mine sideways spraying random bullets while i scream "king kong aint got nothin on me!" lmao. j/k


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 13, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> Mr Wheels you sound dangerous -it a good thing your one of the good guys


u try to be. but some people are just crazy. i hate leaving my house without a gun anymore becuz society is a lot more fucked up in the head now than it was 10 years ago.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 14, 2012)

Skunkijuana aka Sasha's Buds.....


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 14, 2012)

OMFG i love them, I just smoked my last bowl of sasha right now, wish I had more


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 14, 2012)

I only chopped one branch off the PLP, I left the other 3 on to go another week


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 14, 2012)

Damn that sasha looks nice! I knew a chick named sasha.. She wished she looked that good lol How that's PLP? She looks good!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 14, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Damn that sasha looks nice! I knew a chick named sasha.. She wished she looked that good lol How that's PLP? She looks good!!


I knew a sasha once, he was a dude tho


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 14, 2012)

Bill- that plp is a looker she is 

B-to bad dat five oh is so stingy -day say good things come in small pkgs 
does bud shots is to hot -nice work 
the last two pages of pics top notch -you right cam makes you look good 
cause you are good cam dont lie -guy


dam 2many 2pac's rond here


----------



## Kratose (Jan 14, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Skunkijuana aka Sasha's Buds.....
> 
> View attachment 1996704View attachment 1996705View attachment 1996706


They came out great BKB. Awesome job. Now give them a nice cure and enjoy the smoke! Bet she smokes nice!

For all of you who seen BKBs girl featured on my blog, here is your chance to have yours featured. I am currently accepting submissions for my next buds of the week pick.
If you do submit a picture include any info you can with her. How long flowering at time of picture, the genetics, strain name, indoors/outdoors, hydro or soil ect.

You can find out where to submit them here http://cannabis-country.blogspot.com/p/pictures-of-week.html

And BKB keep up the good work. Your girls came out lovely.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 14, 2012)

@ Boyz, thanks bro...Sasha IMO is a good strong Czech name and the name suited that plant perfectly. I had some problems with her growing but she fought like a champ and finished like one too.

@BC, i can't wait to hear a smoke report on the plp. Lets hope for the best and expect the worse. To me your plp is the frostiest of all i seen grow. Standing by bro and u should sweep over here so I can give you those Sasha buds i posted.

@ D, yeah the H50 lacks in the yield department but makes up in other departments. I am sure the Cougar will bring magic to this strain. I was thinking about giving it to wheels as a reveg project. I really think I nailed Sasha's sweet spot so we shall see. Stand by for some smoke n high reports.

Hope everyone here enjoys this holiday weekend.

Peace
BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you Kratose maybe when I am done trimming her all up I will submit her final product for your blog.

Damn I am very thankful of all my plants these ladies worked their asses off for me. I am not trying to brag honestly but I have won some serious prizes for example I got a pH meter, TSD meter, set of 5 gallon bubble bags. That's love from my plants right there. 

Peace
BKB


----------



## fumble (Jan 14, 2012)

It just goes to show the love you have for them. You have taken such good care and brought out the best in them. They are only re-paying you in kind.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 14, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Thank you Kratose maybe when I am done trimming her all up I will submit her final product for your blog.
> 
> Damn I am very thankful of all my plants these ladies worked their asses off for me. I am not trying to brag honestly but I have won some serious prizes for example I got a pH meter, TSD meter, set of 5 gallon bubble bags. That's love from my plants right there.
> 
> ...


Your Bud speaks for itself when you smoke it 

Sasha takes me to space instantly, i love the feeling she gives me


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;pjnhj5uM3vc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjnhj5uM3vc[/video]


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 14, 2012)

Here is what you should listen to when smoking Sasha......

[video=youtube;OlBifX0H3yg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=OlBifX0H3yg[/video]


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 14, 2012)

*More Sasha bud...I really love the color and how thick the Orange pistils are.*


*Purple Le' Pew*


*Sasha's clones....these were pollinated with Jack Hammer. *


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 14, 2012)

Yo Bkb I got this off my other site for u just a little info for u since u were asking bro


puffing some AWW-yes its everything he says it is- now and read this:

Hey Guys and Girls,
Nothing is more fun to talk about than the Aloha White Widow. My friend sent me a clone of the Sweet Thang 1998 AWW a couple years back but they did not survive the trip in our trusty mail system. I opted to try the seed route so I went direct to Aloha Amsterdam. I bought the then current 2002 vintage. It is identical to the 97, 98, etc. vintages. Now sweet Thang was a special pheno with a Kool-Aid aroma and kick butt high. It is my experience that all of the plants are similar in aroma, taste, and high. Obviously there are slight differences depending on the pheno. I had one mother that yielded 3.39 oz single cola buds of the sweetest tasting crystal covered pot you can imagine. I think the Aloha White Widow smells just like the rock candy I used to get as a kid at the local homemade candy store. I am talking about pure sugar. The only problem with this strain is the buds are so big and dense that I had problems with bud rot on a number of occasions. I have that under control now with my secret ingrediant. The trichomes are just huge and totally out of control. The clubs marketed this strain as Crystal Lady rather than the bland old White Widow. This AWW does not resemble any White Widow I have ever seen no matter how nice they were. The high is hard hitting and immediate. For me I just don't need anything stronger than this. These plants are strong mommas as well. These branches aren't just twigs. They are strong enough to hold their own weight. And that is why I chose to breed with it. It passes on all the good traits when it is crossed with anything. I believe breeding with this plant will make any plant better. It will always be one of my favorites. I have used it in most of my best crosses and it has proved itself. As for the history of the Aloha White Widow it is a closely guarded secret. I enquired from Aloha Amsterdam concerning the parentage and they said it is secret. I have heard that it was the original White Widow that was ripped off and then crossed with a Super Skunk. I also heard several other stories and several other possible crosses. It may have been left here by aliens. No one knows what is in it. I do know it is great. My Crystal Locomotive is an example of what it can do. Another is the Widow Queen. My new cross using the Blowfish x Crystal Locomotive has turned out great. I have impressed myself with that one. In fact everything I made with the Crystal Locomotive is great and I think it is because of the Aloha White Widow. Beware of imitations. Nothing is the same as the AWW. Good luck.

jojorizo * RIP 2007, friend and mentor,


keyplayForum Staff Posts: 309Joined: February 22nd, 2011, 10:38 pm

https://gagegreen.org/forum/ucp.php?i=pm&mode=compose&action=quotepost&p=2300
Top​


https://gagegreen.org/forum/report.php?f=11&p=2301
https://gagegreen.org/forum/posting.php?mode=quote&f=11&p=2301
[h=3]Re: Jojorizo's Aloha White Widow "Sweet Thang"[/h]


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks wyte, I wonder what the secret ingredient was for the mold. I guess the best ingredient is to have a perfect climate control of the grow. 

Peace and thanks for coming by.

BKB


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 14, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Thanks wyte, I wonder what the secret ingredient was for the mold. I guess the best ingredient is to have a perfect climate control of the grow.
> 
> Peace and thanks for coming by.
> 
> BKB


Yeah I like to avoid shit so I stay in my threads.. Eventho I am a mod I have to look thru every thread. But I've been checking your stuff out. Don't worry you'll see more of me


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2012)

this looks to be some heavy duty dank...


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 14, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah I like to avoid shit so I stay in my threads.. Eventho I am a mod I have to look thru every thread. But I've been checking your stuff out. Don't worry you'll see more of me


You are always welcomed here bro...


theexpress said:


> this looks to be some heavy duty dank...


Thanks for the kind words...I still havent even finished trimming all her buds yet and her main is still drying.

Peace

BKB


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 14, 2012)

Here is some more from the same thread.

This is a in-crossed Aloha White Widow from 98 seed stocks supplied by the Aloha Seedbank. 

Aloha claim the lineage of this plant goes back to a stolen cutting from the very first White Widow plant shown to the masses at the Cannabis Cup by Greenhouse Seeds from the original breeder Ingmar's lines. Shantibabba contests this saying he made the line for GH. 
Whatever the truth of the parental of this line we have found her to meet with early reports of the WW plants in Holland. In addition, this WW is widely acclaimed breeding line, adding both volume and potency to most F1 hybrids. As a smoking line she is outstanding and easily, the highest THC producing, sweetest tasting WW I have ever known.
BCO has maintained this line for some years from seed, after receiving the line from friends, in-crossing selected parental to stabilize the line for our breeding purposes. In all hybrids to date she has shown to pass great potency and a underlying sweet sugary taste. 
This is a pure WW line, never out-crossed. Aloha White Widow 98 is now clone only, commonly referred to as ''sweet thang''
A pleasure to smoke and grow combined with its exceptional combining ability make this a great addition for those seeking super sweet, high THC breeding plants. Apart from our cold store of these seeds, these are the only examples we know of the lines in pure seed form. Only 2 packets remain in Cannasuer stock chest. Possibly the last time these will ever be offered. Thus, inbreeding this line for the future is strongly recommended.


----------



## Kratose (Jan 14, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Thank you Kratose maybe when I am done trimming her all up I will submit her final product for your blog.
> 
> Damn I am very thankful of all my plants these ladies worked their asses off for me. I am not trying to brag honestly but I have won some serious prizes for example I got a pH meter, TSD meter, set of 5 gallon bubble bags. That's love from my plants right there.
> 
> ...


Your welcome.

That be cool. I wouldn't mind showing it off.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 14, 2012)

congrats on the win man! that bud is ridiculas


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 14, 2012)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> congrats on the win man! that bud is ridiculas


Glad to see you back!!!


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 14, 2012)

glad to be back man! been a hell of a year so far hahaha


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 15, 2012)

Eli is a beast....GIANTS ALL THE WAY!!!! 

[video=youtube;C3bt0buuAb4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=C3bt0buuAb4[/video]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 15, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Eli is a beast....GIANTS ALL THE WAY!!!!
> 
> [video=youtube;C3bt0buuAb4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=C3bt0buuAb4[/video]


Lol yeah that's my team replying new York all day baby.. Well even tho they play in jersey the name is new york lol..


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 15, 2012)

Im from Jersey and I lived 10 minutes from the Stadium...I kept telling everyone if they beat the Packers they will win it all!!! Giants lost to GB, SF and New Orleans so I knew they were hungry to play them again and or D is healthy and clicking on all cylinders. You just cant spell Elite without Eli....

Giants, Mets, Devils, Knicks are my teams....


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 15, 2012)

Eli Eli Eli Eli Eli Eli....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 15, 2012)

With that cmment and being you from jersey you just became a new best friend lol..


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 15, 2012)

I now live in SoCal but my stomach and heart are still in Jersey. I really miss Sabrett Dogs and East Coast Chinese Food with Duck Sauce. I ask for Duck Sauce in Cali and they look at me all strange. I plan on making a trip out there sometime at the end of 2012. Got to visit my bro and sis..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 15, 2012)

That's what's up. They don't have duck sauce in Cali? They don't knowi what they missing lol.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 16, 2012)

Majority of the Chinese food places out here are like Japanese and Filipino food. They dont have those awesome Egg Rolls either. Pizza is bad too but you cant mess with Cali's Mexican Food.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 16, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Majority of the Chinese food places out here are like Japanese and Filipino food. They dont have those awesome Egg Rolls either. Pizza is bad too but you cant mess with Cali's Mexican Food.


Lol I figured they had to have something since pizza and Chinese food sucked out there. Make sure when you visit you mail yourself back a month of duck sauce lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 16, 2012)

Man i was just about to say B 

You CANNOT find a taco shop anywhere in the US like they got here in Socal 

BKB if you want good chinese food you are gonna have to go to LA OR FRISCO

Doesnt help that where you live is little Manila, lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 16, 2012)

Here's your duck sauce lol

[video=youtube;uu_zwdmz0hE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uu_zwdmz0hE[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 16, 2012)

And if you want duck sauce you need to go here 

http://www.99ranch.com/


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 16, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Man i was just about to say B
> 
> You CANNOT find a taco shop anywhere in the US like they got here in Socal
> 
> ...


I can't go that far for tacos or for Asian cuisine lol


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 16, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Majority of the Chinese food places out here are like Japanese and Filipino food. They dont have those awesome Egg Rolls either. Pizza is bad too but you cant mess with Cali's Mexican Food.


Yeah most Asian places here are not authentic, they're just Asian American BS. Sadly the only places I have in my local community are buffets and I don't roll with that shit. lol. The best Asian food I've had comes from friends' kitchens or when I travel lol.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 16, 2012)

I got a busy day today....the dreaded laundry! Plus I need to trim all my buds. I havent even put a dent in it yet but today I am finishing it. I want to make some Dry Ice Keif with my new Bubble Bags. I will post some pics here today. I had a great weekend and hope everyone here had a nice one.

Peace

BKB


----------



## Psychild (Jan 16, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Man i was just about to say B
> 
> You CANNOT find a taco shop anywhere in the US like they got here in Socal
> 
> ...


I beg to differ......holla at a good place in San Antonio, or Houston, or further south.....oooooooo mayne. &#8730; I can taste it already, taco house right down the road from my dads work.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 16, 2012)

Tex mex is not real mexican food 

Hell even the texans that come to cali tell me that


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 16, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Tex mex is not real mexican food
> 
> Hell even the texans that come to cali tell me that


Please tell us what's so special about it lol. 

Most of the Mexican joints around here are illegals straight from the border anyways haha. The service sucks but the food is good. 

Now I'm hungry for a burrito as big as my head with some pork tamales!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 16, 2012)

Mexico is just as big of a country as ours, so their cuisine changes by area as well.

Imma vacuum seal a "California Burrito" for you, and you tell me what you think


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 16, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Mexico is just as big of a country as ours, so their cuisine changes by area as well.
> 
> Imma vacuum seal a "California Burrito" for you, and you tell me what you think


you can't go making promises like that and not keep them BC! haha


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 16, 2012)

So, I just got home from a dr's appointment.

I decided to sample a bowl of BKB's dried 8 week Cougar.

I packed a small bowl, small enough for me to snap in one hit.


Taste was a little harsh, probably from not being full cured, but it has a very musty taste to it. You can definitely taste hints of skunk in there.

The high is where this bud puts itself above anything i have ever got from a dispensary.

That one bowl leaves me feeling like I smoked a whole joint. It would be very easy to overdo smoking this herb, and IMO is truly a 1 hitter quitter.

The actual high is right up my alley.

Very dissociative like feelings. My mind as a tendency to wander, and I find minutes lost at a time thinking about random thoughts. However I am still functional if needed to be, as I have just written this smoke report


----------



## Psychild (Jan 16, 2012)

well done sir! &#8730; I can't wait to get my hands on some of those beans!!

In a bit of a financial bind, so I won't be able to make any trips to the post office for a few days. I'll let you guys know if I get the chance!


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 16, 2012)

bc sounds like i need to pop those cougar f1s and some plp soon. fuck if i could just carve out another few sq feet lmao, guess thats always the problem when growing. so many nice strains and crosses i would love to try growing. latley it seems like im already two grows behind lol. i got a full house and along comes a buddy and drops a box of clones off of some killer shit, what am i supposed to say no thanks lmmfao. summer is coming thats all i can look forward too right now...
BKB post us some pics of that dry ice hash, im very interested in your results, hope your cleanest dirties get you through the evening without the cat trying to bury you


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 16, 2012)

*Ok I just finished up doing the final trimming on my Cougar Kush Grow. Overall I am thoroughly impressed with this strain! She has such a sweet orange fruity smell. When you squeeze a nug this sweet smell becomes very pungent with a slap of musk. I still havent chopped through the F2 nugs for beans yet. I do get a little carried away with trimming but I want my buds to look sweet since they are mine. If any of you get a chance to grow Cougar Kush, enjoy it!

Here is the F2 Cougar Buds...Harvested at Day 66*



*Cougar Kush Buds....Harvested at Day 56*


*Here is everything in jars....*



*Peace

BKB*


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 16, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> *Ok I just finished up doing the final trimming on my Cougar Kush Grow. Overall I am thoroughly impressed with this strain! She has such a sweet orange fruity smell. When you squeeze a nug this sweet smell becomes very pungent with a slap of musk. I still havent chopped through the F2 nugs for beans yet. I do get a little carried away with trimming but I want my buds to look sweet since they are mine. If any of you get a chance to grow Cougar Kush, enjoy it!
> 
> Here is the F2 Cougar Buds...Harvested at Day 66*
> 
> ...


I agree on the Cougar, chop at 56 or sooner  

Those new cam pics are awesome!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 16, 2012)

Here are some of my Sour OG nugs that were trimmed. I still need to check her for seeds. This was grown out of my Coffee Can DWC and it is the stinkiest bud I ever grown. I love it and pray there are beans in there....Thanks for this clone BC!!! Amazing genetics.

*Sour OG Harvested on Day 66*


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 16, 2012)

WOW!!!!! THATS KILLER LOOKING BKB!!!! oh my!!! they all look so nice, great finish to a great grow!!! did i say WOW!!!


----------



## mugan (Jan 16, 2012)

wow BKB your budz are always purrty. do you ever have a hard time cutting down a gorgeous plant like sasha ....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi bkb nice lookin buds bro, all looks top quality. i hope you find them seeds your after mate good luck!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 17, 2012)

Nicely done Bkb. Stay high bro


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 17, 2012)

Killer looking buds bkb as always


----------



## fumble (Jan 17, 2012)

Wow! The finished product is just as beautiful as what it came from. Way to go BKB!


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 17, 2012)

so beautiful!!! right on BKB those are awsome tasty lookin nugs!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 17, 2012)

dam B the whole page lookin right purdee 

nice work 

time to sit back an relax as you reap whut you sow 

isnt this a great hobby


----------



## ClexKush (Jan 18, 2012)

BKB you got some fantastic looking plant vaginas


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 20, 2012)

Whats up everyone, sorry I havent been updating but I went on a trip to take care of some personal things. So when I got back last night I was hoping my Attitude order would be in the mail and it wasnt. My Sea of Seeds order came in though. I got DPQ f2s and a few freebies. I am hoping for my other order to come today. 



Here are Sasha's Clones finishing up. Both of them were pollinated with Jack Hammer, another bean project. 



*Purple Le' Pew*



Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 20, 2012)

You should put a coffee mug next to the PLP so people can get a size reference on the container 

I tried calling, but your phone is off.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 20, 2012)

The perfect Coffee Cup to go along with my little Le' Pew....


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 20, 2012)

Just goes to show what a Genius Pot will do for you huh


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah thats a fact, look at her stalk....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi BKB nice BB order mate what freebies did you get?
That PLP looks lush man! real little cutie!! lol...........what size pot is that?? did you ever see the blues i grew in a 1ltr airpot? i finished up with around 44g dry off her! she was a beast real fat but tiny!


----------



## fumble (Jan 20, 2012)

Awesome BKB! Definitely worth the wait. I so can't wait to pop those PLP's you gave me. As well as KMK's Black Dominas. It just wont be for a while. We are going to be moving and it's all up in the air right now. What I do know though, is that my home is NOT conducive to growing indoors. Not without a tent anyway. It is just one problem after another. We have mold issues, bug issues, all kinds of problems. I will be getting a tent though. Whew, long post sorry.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 20, 2012)

bkb wowsers! sexiest clones i ever seen hahaha and that PLP is rediculas man outstanding !!!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 20, 2012)

T-Minus when these plants are done I am shutting down the tent. 

Well I finished trimming my Sour OG Plant and she is a beauty. I will post some pics later on. I pollinated this clone with the Royal Pure Kush for some beans. NOTHING, not one beans. It could be a couple of things but I am not sweating it cause the Ganja Gods didnt want those beans to be made! LOL Just means I have some bombass Sour OG buds! Next on the shredding block is my Cougar Kush F2s buds, hopefully there are beans in there. The Hawaii 5-0 had beans but only about 15, thank you Ganja Gods.

View attachment 2009700

@Pukka, thats a good question bro, I dont know and they are hard to read. I went on Sea of Seeds and I cant find my order....I think I have it posted in the 6 thread so I have to hunt that info down. When I find out I will post it.

@fumble, you can write or post a novel and I wouldnt mind at all. You need to post some of your Edible prOn here....

@ NorCal lets hope there are beans in them two clones!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 20, 2012)

Beatiful bro!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 20, 2012)

Illumination said:


> Namaste'


Aloha brotha, HOPE ALL IS WELL IN YOUR LIFE!!


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 21, 2012)

fingers crossed buddy! hopein for em. oh and that hotshots thing it works well for you? i had great success with mine till the expeation date... well 2 moths after hats off to them imo


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 21, 2012)

good morning on a rainy saturday. lol.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah it is raining and that kills me cause of my allergies! I been non stop sneezing!


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 21, 2012)

damn the rain too!?! that sucks man


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 21, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Yeah it is raining and that kills me cause of my allergies! I been non stop sneezing!



shit sucks. i was gonna water but probably gonna wait till tomorrow. thanks bkb. been getting high as a kite cuz of u all day. lol.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 21, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> T-Minus when these plants are done I am shutting down the tent.
> 
> Well I finished trimming my Sour OG Plant and she is a beauty. I will post some pics later on. I pollinated this clone with the Royal Pure Kush for some beans. NOTHING, not one beans. It could be a couple of things but I am not sweating it cause the Ganja Gods didnt want those beans to be made! LOL Just means I have some bombass Sour OG buds! Next on the shredding block is my Cougar Kush F2s buds, hopefully there are beans in there. The Hawaii 5-0 had beans but only about 15, thank you Ganja Gods.
> 
> ...


Nice that plant on the right got some fat buds


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 22, 2012)

wow mannnn. very impressive. loveing the colors on those clones man... wow.. sucks about the beans tho. but good u got sumthing. i needa get into making sum seeds... i made a few breeds with that floja i had.. the flo-k-48.. sum floja x warlock... flona x sensi star. and floja x floja.... but alot of that was an accident. lol. id rather make sum new 1s.... anywayz. plants look great man. keep it up!!


----------



## fumble (Jan 22, 2012)

Hope you had a good weekend BKB. I am working on that edible porn for you. lol


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 22, 2012)

*g**o** g**i**a**n**t**s**!!!!*


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 22, 2012)

Let's go big blue..


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 22, 2012)

yo B 
you be shown up real purdee 

day lukin gowd 

the colored gals (smile ) from cold or genetics


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 22, 2012)

I think genetics of the Jack. My 1st Jake had some banging colors. Here is a pic of the Jack Herer Plant I finished, her name was Nancy and she was a blessing.



Let me find some of her when I finished her...

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 22, 2012)

Ok here we go, this is how I got my Skunkijuana (Early Skunk x Jack Herer) I have a bad habit of letting my plants go too long. Well I let my Jack Herer go about 3 weeks more then when I should of chopped her. She must of jizzed on my Early Skunk Clones and I got 5 total beans off the Early Skunk. I guess this would make those 5 beans feminized. I started one and that was Sasha and it was a female. So you can see that my Skunkijuana has a very nice blend of both its parents. What do you think?

*Jack Herer aka Nancy*





*Early Skunk Clones 12/12 from clipping*



I am getting excited right now *ELI-TIME*!!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 22, 2012)

whut do i think 

very very nice bro 
top shelf shit

plus nice pics 

you rockenum


that dry box cut the sides out 
for air to circulate not just be traped in box 

id leave about 1 1/2 inch to 2 inches around edges 
rest id cut away 
then air can move in out through 
not just sit traped -you feel me


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 22, 2012)

I dont even use that, I just use it to hang as I chop. I always dry in paper bags. I did cut holes out on the sides of the box. BC made that for me. 

Brady vs Eli Destiny Round 2??? Lets go G-MEN!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 22, 2012)

yep yep
a G day 
i say


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 22, 2012)

10 7 go blue

into 1/2 time


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 22, 2012)

beautiful as always man. nancy looks alot like my krypto (well more dence i need more W) their colors are so badass! your buds' purple goes deeper into the buds though i think... idk either way your shits makin my mouth water


----------



## mugan (Jan 23, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Ok here we go, this is how I got my Skunkijuana (Early Skunk x Jack Herer) I have a bad habit of letting my plants go too long. Well I let my Jack Herer go about 3 weeks more then when I should of chopped her. She must of jizzed on my Early Skunk Clones and I got 5 total beans off the Early Skunk. I guess this would make those 5 beans feminized. I started one and that was Sasha and it was a female. So you can see that my Skunkijuana has a very nice blend of both its parents. What do you think?
> 
> *Jack Herer aka Nancy*
> 
> ...


..... !!!  SKUNKGAZIM...  !!!


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Jan 23, 2012)

Nancy is bangin!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 23, 2012)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Nancy is bangin!!


Was, lol.

Damn i smoked the shit outta her


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice game today. Nail biter bro.

Thanks for letting me come and blow some steam.

Man those Cougar nugs are some of the most dense buds I have ever seen!!! Sounded like a jar full of rocks when you shake it, lol.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Jan 23, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Was, lol.
> 
> Damn i smoked the shit outta her



LoL, heard that!


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 23, 2012)

Beautiful color from Nancy! Lovely budz.


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 23, 2012)

saw this and thought of u bro. lol.


----------



## mugan (Jan 23, 2012)

the turbo compressor or the kiss Afigure ??


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 23, 2012)

the kiss guy. lol. the turbo just made it a cool ass picture. lmao


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 23, 2012)

i need more light in the flower box but i think im gonna have to wait till the end of next month. shits gonna be all airy and fluffy.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 23, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> i need more light in the flower box but i think im gonna have to wait till the end of next month. shits gonna be all airy and fluffy.


How do you figure??


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 23, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> How do you figure??


You barely have 2 more ft than BKB in your flower box, and you are running the same light?


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 23, 2012)

yeah but the problem is that i have a ton of crap in the shed and not enough penetration now. the tops of the plants look bangin but the lowers arent getting enough light. if i broke it up to 2 6s i could get some to the lower canopy. plus i feel the edges of the room are lacking a bit. the middle 4x4 section is good its the outside 1x4 sections im worried about. a 5x5 space would have been better for the 1000 i think than the 6x4.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thats just a part of growing, everyone has popcorn. 

Not all nugs are going to be huge...

That being said, it doesnt really matter what any one else says since you will do what you want to do anyway


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 23, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Thats just a part of growing, everyone has popcorn.
> 
> Not all nugs are going to be huge...
> 
> That being said, it doesnt really matter what any one else says since you will do what you want to do anyway


well thats not nice. lol. ur input is valued otherwise i wouldnt have asked for it. lmao.  thinking the light mover is the way to go. or an xxxl hood. lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 23, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> well thats not nice. lol. ur input is valued otherwise i wouldnt have asked for it. lmao.  thinking the light mover is the way to go. or an xxxl hood. lol.


sorry that was before i talked to you, lol.

I was trying to be as nice as possible


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 23, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> sorry that was before i talked to you, lol.
> 
> I was trying to be as nice as possible


i know. i think im gonna get a magnum xxxl hood for the 1000 in the shed. that way i wont have to worry about light movers and shit. what u think?

or u think the movers are the way to go?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 23, 2012)

I was gonna say get the magnum, lol.


----------



## grandaddypurped (Jan 23, 2012)

Very Nice BKB. Will you be starting up another grow anytime soon?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 23, 2012)

Found some new nug jars to blast


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 23, 2012)

grandaddypurped said:


> Very Nice BKB. Will you be starting up another grow anytime soon?


Yes around August though. I am moving next month so I have a lot of shit to do. Plus I dont like flowering during the Summer months. When I come back, I am coming strong!

GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG MEN!!!!! My GIANTS are Super Bowl Bound!!! You just cant spell Elite without Eli!!! Epic win for the New York Football Giants! Now its time for Eli to punk Brady again!!! Eli and the Giants will WIN!!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 23, 2012)

You home bro?


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 23, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> You home bro?


Yes I called you??? Call me back


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 23, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Found some new nug jars to blast
> 
> View attachment 2014954



thats so sick i still havent gotten one. i want one with a crippled guy and a pot leaf. lmao.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 23, 2012)

damn long ass time... thats ok we'll be ready and waiting!

im moving too. soon hopefully! not to hip on the fact that thers problly hella fools that know i grow. those cunt theives coulda told anyone....


----------



## fumble (Jan 23, 2012)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> damn long ass time... thats ok we'll be ready and waiting!
> 
> im moving too. soon hopefully! not to hip on the fact that thers problly hella fools that know i grow. those cunt theives coulda told anyone....


be on your toes man. High alert.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 23, 2012)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> damn long ass time... thats ok we'll be ready and waiting!
> 
> im moving too. soon hopefully! not to hip on the fact that thers problly hella fools that know i grow. those cunt theives coulda told anyone....


Leave it in Karma's hands bro, dont let them phase you!!! Keep doing what you do...

Well I forgot I took some pics of my PLP today, I gave her a Molasses flush today. I am going to give her one more feeding of nutes and then plain water and finish time...

Another dud in my crossing powers.....There was no Cougar Kush F2s!!! I dont know where I went wrong there cause the Cougar pollen did the job on the Hawaii 5-0 plant but not my Cougar Plant. That is disappointing but I got plenty of Cougars to try again. I'm not going to let this get me down, just learning and I am learning a lot now! I am also going to be taking some pics of my buds curing. They are jarred up and curing nicely! My Cougar nugs are like rocks, I never grew something so dense before! 

Peace

BKB


----------



## fumble (Jan 23, 2012)

I hope you didn't take that the wrong way...I just meant be extra alert and cautious now. muah!


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 23, 2012)

got a big ass mother fucking xxxl hood today. kiss-assthe light will be kissing my ass now. made it my bitch. lmao.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 23, 2012)

You should go with your 1k and a 400 CMH for your flowering shed!!! Post a pic of it bro, I want to see it!

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;6_r_6vu3oFo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_r_6vu3oFo[/video]


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 23, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> [video=youtube;6_r_6vu3oFo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_r_6vu3oFo[/video]


I want you to make me a CD like this so I can play it on my iPOD!!! Nice! Hey I just took some pics of the stank bitch!!! LOL She is nice!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 23, 2012)

fumble said:


> I hope you didn't take that the wrong way...I just meant be extra alert and cautious now. muah!


for me to be alert and on my toes? how could i take that the wrong way??? what other way could that be? lol


@BKB i still straped and extra causious now so...

congats on the dencnes over all i mean. im workin on getn tighter me self


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 23, 2012)

*I am in a very good mood tonight after seeing these pics.....

I love a pregnant lady*. *BINGO BEAN ALERT!!!!*

*Skunkijuana Pregoso!!!*



*Purple Le' Pew* Stank Biotch! I just decided to name my girl, *Abby* (Eli's Wife's name)







My plants seem to like the *low 50F* with *40% rH* temps. There have been days when the temps were *47F*. LOL oh well I love color!!!!



Peace

BKB


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 23, 2012)

you are one hell of a grower sir.

and i dont seperate the hell-of-a for just any ol chum


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 23, 2012)

Congrats on the beans bro. Who's the daddy?? Do we need to call Maury? Lol


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 23, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Congrats on the beans bro. Who's the daddy?? Do we need to call Maury? Lol


On the results of my Skunkijuana's DNA.....JACK HAMMER YOU ARE THE FATHER!!!! In my best Maury voice...LOL Connie Chung OG, Maury your slacking where is Maury OG??? LOL Sorry I like watching Maury, its funny IMO.

Thanks Nor Cal bro...

Peace

BKB


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 23, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> On the results of my Skunkijuana's DNA.....JACK HAMMER YOU ARE THE FATHER!!!! In my best Maury voice...LOL Connie Chung OG, Maury your slacking where is Maury OG??? LOL Sorry I like watching Maury, its funny IMO.
> 
> Thanks Nor Cal bro...
> 
> ...


Lol. Too funny when the girl the whole show saying u r the father then Maury reads the results and she runs like a bat out of hell off the stage


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 23, 2012)

How are the AWW doing they popping out yet??


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 24, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> How are the AWW doing they popping out yet??


Yep 10/10. I'm gonna update my thread tomorrow with pics of the little ones.. I'm also planting the inferno haze I got.. Right now only 7/12 showing taps.. I'll give it till morning they been in water for a day now. But they will go in coco in the morning.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 24, 2012)

Damn that is some nice work there fumble. Looks oh so good! Just curious though do you need a delivery man for fumble foods? I will pay my own gas. What are the things in the Mom cup? How is that space age mixer you got working??? Hope your arm is feeling better!

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 24, 2012)

I finally got a chance to make some candy...Dry Ice Keif. Not bad and got a decent amount.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 24, 2012)

fumble said:


> Thanks BKB! The things in the mom cup are white chocolate happy pops. You can't really see it in the picture, but the mold is a bunch of happy faces. mmmmmm. I am loving my new mixer. It is the shit. It has literally saved my arms and shoulders. Today, my hand really hurts. I'll be alright though.
> Any word on KMK?
> 
> I tried to like the dry ice pic post, but it wouldn't let me. But I LIKE!


No luck on my part...


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 24, 2012)

fumble thats some nice set up of goodies you got there, bkb n i will gladly deliver like he said lol bkb ill pitch in on the gas just for the ride brother lol


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 24, 2012)

bkb was the dry ice hash as easy as the video shows it to be? nice job man very nice...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 25, 2012)

fumble said:


> Ok BKB....you wanted some edible porn. Here is everything. Well almost everything.


Holy shit fumble! Thats fantastic layout of stuff


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 25, 2012)

wow fumble you makin all this stuff


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2012)

Damn BKB, your plants are so pretty bro. Glad you got something knocked up. Strange how the others just didn't want to mother seeds.



4tatude said:


> bkb was the dry ice hash as easy as the video shows it to be? nice job man very nice...


I just did the dry ice thing for the first time last night, and I don't think I'll ever go back to doing anything else with my trim. It was so easy. Just shake and collect. The hardest part for me was cleaning my pollen press after use, lol. and even that was pretty easy.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 25, 2012)

Other than a little elbow n shoulder grease it is very easy and potent too. Hey jig where did you get your press from. The one I got came with my bubblebags but sucks.

@ Bc what is the link for cooking with keif? I know u have to bake it or something like that?


----------



## duchieman (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey BKB and BC. Been busy lately and haven't been able to pop on to RIU. As a matter of fact, I'm still pretty tied up with life but I just wanted to pop on here quick to post this report. I ended up keeping MamaDude going in my tent until she finished. I'm not going to post any pics because I don't think she'd want to be seen that way. Real tall, lanky and very thin, airy buds. Anyway, she's been hanging for over 2 weeks now and I just took her down, chopped her up and sampled her and she may not be pretty but she packs a punch. She's a bit skanky smelling on top though, but underneath is real nice smell and taste. Can't place it yet. Pine/citrus/menthol ish. She's real tacky too! A real lady of the night. I was going to make hash and oil out of her but I might keep a bit for smoke and maybe I'll try edibles. 

Also, she makes you ramble on and on so I'll tear myself away and get back at'er. Cheers boys!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 25, 2012)

bogus, we want pics regardless homie


----------



## duchieman (Jan 25, 2012)

lol Ok, dude, here you go.


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 25, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> I finally got a chance to make some candy...Dry Ice Keif. Not bad and got a decent amount.
> 
> View attachment 2017882View attachment 2017885View attachment 2017886


WILL U MARRY ME? lmao


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey duch, never had any of the MD do that but I am sure it will make great hash! Thats what I would do with it unless you grind it all up and make joints out of it. Sorry you didnt have that much success with it but I am sure the Skunkijuana x Jack Hammer will be better for you when they are ready!

@4T, yes its easy to make, the hardest part is putting the bag over the bucket and taking it off IMO.

Fumble has some serious skills in the Edible department, shit she is a Jackie of all trades when it comes to MJ. Cant say Jack cause she is a lady!!! You rock fumble!

@wheels, do you want all my nutes??? I dont want to pack them up and move with them. Plus X Nutes are cheap and it wont cost to replace them when I am set up again.

Peace

BKB


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey BKB how do?

yo that hash is rockin!! cant wait to do some after this harvest! looks like ill have a good amount.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 25, 2012)

I didnt have much trim cause I did a lot of Defoliating but I still got a decent amount of Keif off it. You have a lot of plants so you should get tons of Keif if you go with Dry Ice Keif. Everything is cool bro, have you happened to hear from KMK at all???

Peace

BKB


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Other than a little elbow n shoulder grease it is very easy and potent too. Hey jig where did you get your press from. The one I got came with my bubblebags but sucks.


Yeah, definitely a little elbow grease necessary. I got my press off amazon. It's called the cali crusher. LINK It costed $25. It's big and does the job... but after using it I can definitely see why someone would want to spend more to get a really good one.

My bags are the thing that are shit around here. The 110 is ruined after use shaking... the fabric part started opening up and there are openings larger than the screen in the fabric part... making the bag worthless. The 180 bag held up better, maybe it will make it two runs before disintegrating.

EDIT: and BKB... I just used a bag and shook it over a picture I had. It kinda got all over the place, but only a little. Most all of it was on the glass.


----------



## fumble (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks BKB! *blush* Hey, check out the top sticky in the cooking with cannibis forum. BadKats Pharma caps. Bad Kitty Smiles is the shit when it comes to knowing what to do with your kief.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah, I didn't say it, but you got some serious skills fumble. Those treats look so lovely. I read about them before my nap and no joke I was dreaming about them. Mostly the smiley face candy thing. At one point I left it sitting out and it started melting and I felt as if I was going to cry. Haha... now you can say your treats are the stuff dreams are made of. (sorry was that really cheesy?)

When I saw your treats it reminded me of BadKats stuff. Your two's stuff is the most professional looking prepared stuff I've come across myself. Most stuff I see looks like I coulda made it, and that's not saying much.


----------



## fumble (Jan 25, 2012)

Woo Hoo! Thanks Jig. Now I am really blushing. hhehehe. I hope you were able to eat the happy pop before it melted. I am glad I could accommodate your dream. Thank you for the compliments.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 25, 2012)

so when you gotta do the big move 



boy dat is sum soft airy budage - whut is dat good for


fumble whut you do wit so much product you got a outlet movin em 
can be bought on line 


dat kief packer looks like the joint 
did you heat it and turn sum more at its end


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> dat kief packer looks like the joint
> did you heat it and turn sum more at its end


No I didn't, but probably should have. Never thought of it. Thanks for the tip


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 25, 2012)

I smoke the airy buds. My acapulco is pretty airy, but still some top notch smoke as far as taste and effect.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah, those airy buds can still pack a punch. You just need to pack a lot (or what seems like a lot) . My buddy had super airy buds (not that airy), and I would grind up what seemed like it should be an eighter and it made a large bowl, haha. Good high though.

I reloaded one of my pucks and tried to heat it and re-press. I honestly can't tell if there's a difference. I'm not super impressed with this press. I cut up my hand tonight when I was trying to re-press. Alls well though.. I'm sure the hash will still smoke alright.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 25, 2012)

My Ex Neighbors just left my house and they are quite twisted from a Cougar bowl with my 120 bag kief. Just one bowl of that between the two of them got them lit. Cougar is amazing!!! I am bummed no F2s....

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 25, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> My Ex Neighbors just left my house and they are quite twisted from a Cougar bowl with my 120 bag kief. Just one bowl of that between the two of them got them lit. Cougar is amazing!!! I am bummed no F2s....
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


There is a couple F2's sitting in my binder...


----------



## upthearsenal (Jan 25, 2012)

Right on BKB! Awesome pics... That keef looks delicious! And congrats on the beans... pregroso? Is that supposed to be Spanish? haha....


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 25, 2012)

dude cougar is ballin. but the plps are lookin ballin too. cant wait to use the bags on both of them.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> I didnt have much trim cause I did a lot of Defoliating but I still got a decent amount of Keif off it. You have a lot of plants so you should get tons of Keif if you go with Dry Ice Keif. Everything is cool bro, have you happened to hear from KMK at all???
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


ive been upping my plant numbers jus so i can try it lol ever since the BBQ haha

Also you in touch with kmk bro? been away from riu for a wile an i tried to hit him up on his cell to no avail(i think is the saying...)


----------



## fumble (Jan 25, 2012)

We are all trying to reach him man. I don't like this.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 25, 2012)

Here are some curing buds of mine....

*Cougar Kush*



*Skunkijuana*



*Sour OG*



Gave these sweet Mamasitas a heavy Molasses flushing...They are really liking the very cold nights! 

*Purple Le' Pew* 



*Skunkijuana (*I am really liking the Wine coloring they have*)*



This is all I have left to finish. I am so excited and proud of this Purple Le' Pew cross I made. I am sure the good friends of mine are going to enjoy them.



Have a good night all...

Peace

BKB


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2012)

Dude... those buds look like rocks. I heard you say that BC, but seeing them is just amazing. I've smoked buds like that maybe twice. Always wondered how on earth peeps grew such dense buds. Is it just a strain thing??? I mean why is it so much more dense than your other buds? did you do anything different with that plant?

I hope all is okay with our buddy.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 25, 2012)

Its the genetics of the Cougar strain...they make me look good! LOL But for real bro the Cougars are no joke. You come down this weekend you will have a rock to sample for yourself!

EDIT: I think the PLP is going to be another rock dense buds. 

Peace

BKB


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

tried REP wouldnt let me...

wow dude so beautiful!!! damn it snows heavy in your grow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


forgive me if im wrong... are those "clones?" with full ass ready buds, but waiting to re-vegg? 

my sour flower and sour grapes are about 20 days into it, not ready for clones atm. 

can i cut them for clones late into flower like day 40ish maybe? and how would i care for them?

sorry for my NOOBness lol


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 25, 2012)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> tried REP wouldnt let me...
> 
> wow dude so beautiful!!! damn it snows heavy in your grow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


The clones on the left are waiting to finish making beans. They have about 1 week more. The PLP on the right is a cross I just made and grew 12/12 from seed to see what the cross is like.

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 25, 2012)

nah waiting to be chopped and dried and smoked lol


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

HA awsome avi lol

oh... thanks. im getting the feeling pollinating a ho an getn beans aint as easy as that...


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 25, 2012)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> HA awsome avi lol
> 
> oh... thanks. im getting the feeling pollinating a ho an getn beans aint as easy as that...


Ahh but it is


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 25, 2012)

Its so easy its dangerous....


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 25, 2012)

man bro love them buds....... thatpurple lepew looks like its gon be a winner bro....... yumm


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 25, 2012)

jammin screw said:


> man bro love them buds....... thatpurple lepew looks like its gon be a winner bro....... yumm


Thanks man! We will see what the smoke, taste and high say when done. But she is a sexy little thing. LOL Glad you stopped in J.

Peace

BKB


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 25, 2012)

yeah man... always....... gotta luv bud candy.... u know what ur doin eh??  hahah.... be back bro...... peace


----------



## hazorazo (Jan 25, 2012)

Your preggo, I'm preggo.....who woulda thought a bunch of dudes would be popping out babies left and right.....haha! I hope we can get some sort of testing thing going between some of the RIU folks. There is some fire shit being bred by the RIU'ers.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Ahh but it is





bekindbud said:


> Its so easy its dangerous....


you wouldnt mind giving me a 1. 2. 3. 4. would ya??

my best girls i got that are proven first hand; Kryptonite and Wheezer's Romulan and KMK's Domina will be my dude seeds. they are 3wks old from seed. i think their fast


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 25, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Thanks man! We will see what the smoke, taste and high say when done. But she is a sexy little thing. LOL Glad you stopped in J.
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


Been there done that


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 25, 2012)

Purple Le Pew

Smoke - Powerful very good expansion in the chest.

Taste - Just like the power skunk with a little fruity something that cant be described yet

High - will vary depending on harvest date. Very powerful stuff though, one bowl keeps me medicated for a couple hours.

Wheels tried some yesterday, ask his opinion.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 26, 2012)

daaaaam you coud break a window wit dese mauhfukas 
throw one and knock a mauhfuka out cold 

or smoke one and knock a mauhfuka out cold


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 26, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> daaaaam you coud break a window wit dese mauhfukas throw one and knock a mauhfuka out cold or smoke one and knock a mauhfuka out cold


Hahahahhahaha!! That does look like that knock a muthafucka out type shit lol tight work yo!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 26, 2012)

yo* jig *we all learnin - next time you use yo kief packer turn all the way all you got to give then run yo lighter up and down round and round-to give it its final - can do this 3 or four times - i could tell from yo discs they had sum more to go - thats whut you got it for 

*fumble 
*i went to yo site was gona ask question i did not know you that well dicided to leve it here 
1-is that a female boxer ,thats what i have 
2-is ther a way for one to get your eats 

thanks


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 26, 2012)

View attachment 2020418
i have a very girlie female (gucci) born on my birthday jan 11 th just turned five a very needy breed -always need attention always under foot go to take a shit you got company- i had 1 dalmation an three rottweilers (one first after that one two the next time-last time for more then one dog at a time )-now a boxer they also need to work out -are the athlets of dogs a male can take a 6 foot fence - good for a teenager to take to the park im over 60 - i put mine on the tredmill -i dont see another boxer in my cards- im not into cutting ears just tails standard for the breed used to be ears and tail- now just tail past you could not show without ears now dont matter


----------



## Dank Hands (Jan 26, 2012)

Bkb, so the way you supercrop is by snapping the main stem over and then just let it recover without doing anything else?
I have supercropped branches before by pinching and twisting a stem in opposite ways untill you hear it snap. I am very interested in what you did. Sorry, if you already mentioned it I missed it.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 26, 2012)

fumble said:


> LOL...you may visit and post on my thread anytime man. 1. Yes, female Boxer. Princess Lexi if you please. We rescued her 4 years ago. Whoever had her did not do her ears properly, so they just flop over on her head. She puts an ear up every once in a while though - if she wants some Merlot. 2. Pm me, we can work something out. That would be hella cool.


Stay Classy fumble, I bet Princess Lexi loves you!!!



Dank Hands said:


> Bkb, so the way you supercrop is by snapping the main stem over and then just let it recover without doing anything else?
> I have supercropped branches before by pinching and twisting a stem in opposite ways untill you hear it snap. I am very interested in what you did. Sorry, if you already mentioned it I missed it.


Well with my Skunkijuana I pinched her tops and main stalk consistently till the 2nd week of flowering. This grow I didnt really do any LST which I like to do but I always Sup Crop no matter what. When I LST, I do snap the main sometimes and put a loose tie on it and leave it alone. Most of all I do it to maintain a nice even canopy of buds!!!!

Thanks all for the kind words...D Gucci is a beauty


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 27, 2012)

I made a video today but it needs to be converted and when I convert it the video looks like crap. The original video is nice but cant figure out why I convert it looks low quality. Any help??

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 27, 2012)

you need to convert it to a higher quality...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 27, 2012)

> D Gucci is a beauty


we thank you 


bill - i just upload never saw where to set quility will look next time


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 27, 2012)

I got no idea what you guys are talking about. Did you make the video with an old vhs cam corder or something? Any digital camera should record in a format that you can upload right to youtube. Sorry I'm no help bkb. lol, not even sure the point of this post, but oh well, i'm hitting post reply anyways.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 27, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I got no idea what you guys are talking about. Did you make the video with an old vhs cam corder or something? Any digital camera should record in a format that you can upload right to youtube. Sorry I'm no help bkb. lol, not even sure the point of this post, but oh well, i'm hitting post reply anyways.


Ok I figured out the video thing, the problem I am having is getting the song I want to play with it. I dont have a converter for music files and I need to convert it to MP3. I am using my new camera to take the video. It takes some good videos.

Peace

BKB


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 27, 2012)

Makes sense now. Converting the song over shouldn't be difficult. I'll pm you later. Have a good friday you guys.


----------



## fumble (Jan 27, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> View attachment 2020418
> i have a very girlie female (gucci) born on my birthday jan 11 th just turned five a very needy breed -always need attention always under foot go to take a shit you got company- i had 1 dalmation an three rottweilers (one first after that one two the next time-last time for more then one dog at a time )-now a boxer they also need to work out -are the athlets of dogs a male can take a 6 foot fence - good for a teenager to take to the park im over 60 - i put mine on the tredmill -i dont see another boxer in my cards- im not into cutting ears just tails standard for the breed used to be ears and tail- now just tail past you could not show without ears now dont matter


Well Gucci is just adorable. And happy late birthday! Yes, they are surely a needy breed. Does yours whine like a spoiled child too? Does she do the Woo Woo noise? Do the 'lean'?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 28, 2012)

thanks from both of us 

an yes on all the above 

an very emotional 

an feelings get hurt easily 

i trained rotties easily 

boker is hard to train because they are smart 

the big dummies are easyer to train then the smart ones

i also have a cat sum say cats are not trainable wrong 
just hard cause they are samrt -an even harder cause not pack animal 
not a follw the leader animal independent but trainable if you got the time 

i could not start serious training wit my boxer till after one year old 
at one im done trainin wit a rottie


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 28, 2012)

*Purple Le' Pew*

View attachment 2023801View attachment 2023802View attachment 2023804View attachment 2023805View attachment 2023806

Enjoy your weekend....

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 28, 2012)

I will now, after seeing that


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 28, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I will now, after seeing that


I might be free for a little today...I will let you know


----------



## mugan (Jan 28, 2012)

wish i was smoking that this weekend


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 28, 2012)

Those are the beans I want you to grow in Africa....


----------



## fumble (Jan 28, 2012)

Damn BKB, everytime I see that PLP, my heart skips a beat. I cannot wait to pop those little beanies you gave me.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 28, 2012)

dem girls look to be on da home stretch right around da corner 
gona be in sumtin burnin soon be putin a smile on yo face


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 28, 2012)

BKB's PLP = tha bees knees


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 28, 2012)

Here is a video I made, although its not the song I wanted for the video but I used a different one. This video was taken 3 days ago.

[video=youtube;p7VkNPhcP_w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=p7VkNPhcP_w[/video]


----------



## ragin russian (Jan 28, 2012)

how old were those ladies when you put them in bud?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 28, 2012)

12/12 from seed and or clone


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 29, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Here is a video I made, although its not the song I wanted for the video but I used a different one. This video was taken 3 days ago.
> 
> [video=youtube;p7VkNPhcP_w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=p7VkNPhcP_w[/video]


looks bangin. i gotta get a ballin camera and learn how to do some shit like that.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey BKB... thanks a lot my friend. Really appreciate the love. Hope you enjoy what I left you. You too wheels. Much appreciated.

I really hope I didn't freak out your buddy about the kid thing.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 29, 2012)

I really wanted to chill but I had my kids so I was busy. Let me know how the buds smoke, maybe a smoke report on them. I will save some PLP for you when its done. Jig smoking my buds, hell yeah. I hope you like them.


----------



## fumble (Jan 29, 2012)

Love the video BKB! Cool song too. I know it's not the one you wanted, but it works great. I just love to see what I am going to be popping soon.


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 29, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Hey BKB... thanks a lot my friend. Really appreciate the love. Hope you enjoy what I left you. You too wheels. Much appreciated.
> 
> I really hope I didn't freak out your buddy about the kid thing.


no thank u. lol. i was high as a kite last night. lol. nah the kid thing was alright didnt bother noone. the situation sucks i know but im still wishin u the best of luck bro. hopefully soon brotha. hopefully soon.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 29, 2012)

hey BKB what camera is that, and forgive me if ive asked already


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 29, 2012)

vry nice vid broda 

but then again you had sum nice models 

nice work


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 29, 2012)

Pictures I took today of your PLP


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 29, 2012)

Daaaaammmmmmmnnnn!!!!!


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 29, 2012)

now thats what im talkin about...


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Jan 29, 2012)

*hey BKB, I enjoyed the video and love the color purple now Nice fat colas, and dense buds!!*


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 29, 2012)

i need to start freeing up space in the flower shed. ive decided to start rockin clones that are a month veg or so in it. about 12-20 each at a time each month that are about 1 to 1.5 ft tall. that way i dont have to worry about space all the time. keep it divided up. half and half. so once something finishes ill be able to stick something in in its place. what do u guys think? cuz im tired of running out of room. my veg space consists of a 2x4 tent and its got my 6x4 flower shed packed to capacity. plus the clones in it are already 12-16 inches tall and ready for flower. lol. im up shit creek or i was thinking build another shed 3x5 ft and put a 400 or 600 hps in it. if i do that ill be able to vent them both off the one can fan.  all i would need is the shed and a 600 and a few box fans and i would be set. i dont know.

oh the plp should be done in about a week and a half. im gonna start flushing it tomorrow. 
cougar still has about a week and a half till flush. i put the cougar in first and the plp looks to be beating it i think.


----------



## mugan (Jan 30, 2012)

those plants are mad ness . wow .......


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 30, 2012)

Yer Sasha clones look done my friend


----------



## mugan (Jan 30, 2012)

there is just some thing about sash  , i think it runs in the family


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 30, 2012)

I chopped the one Sasha clone but kept the other one going. I will chop the PLP and the other Sasha clone after the Giants win the Superbowl. I will post pics of the chopped Sasha Clone later. Hope everyone had a great weekend.

Peace
BKB


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 30, 2012)

Looking great bkb and sasha seting the bar!


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 30, 2012)

im gonna cut those sasha clones off that re-veg today. toss them in the bubble cloner.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 30, 2012)

*Hawaii 5-0 *(Look closely and you will see the bean) Hawaii 5-0 x Cougar Kush

View attachment 2028458

*Skunkijuana Clone* (Sasha's clipping) I love her evil shadow in the back. I chopped one yesterday. These were also pollinated with Jack Hammer.



Here is Abby....*Purple Le' Pew* she will be chopped after the Giants win the Super Bowl!!!!




I am very pleased with the Purple Le' Pew, slow starter but massive finisher....Lets hope the smoke and high are even better!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 30, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> *Hawaii 5-0 *(Look closely and you will see the bean) Hawaii 5-0 x Cougar Kush
> 
> View attachment 2028458View attachment 2028459
> 
> ...


Eye spy the beanz!


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

so frosty man looks realy yummy! that skunkijuana looks bad ass i want colors like that

what is that fiber lookin thing on the 5-0?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 30, 2012)

this be one bangin azz page you got goung here broda 

im glad this site is not in like a book form -one after another like chapters in a book 
cause if it was and my sit came after this one id just quit 

yeahhhhhh boyeeeeeeeeeeee


you banginem


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 30, 2012)

yeah whut da fuk is dat almost look like spider webbing


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 30, 2012)

Lovin the bud fest over here bro!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 30, 2012)

I can't speak for BKB, but my stuff gets carpet fiber in it. Everyone thinks it cat hair, but the cat hair is too heavy to get up in the air like that. I can't wait to get my grow space out of my bedroom. Takes me forever when trimming because I try and get every little bit out I can.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 30, 2012)

That is prolly some of the fibers from the yearn they hang on for drying. But in the 1st pic, that is a bean ready!!!


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

not rippin on master BKB pff my stuff do have way more fibers and ya a cat hair or 2, but every bud goes through a micro and tweez cleaning durring a steps of harvest but before cure. its a huge pain in the ass but its what needs to be done untill i can have a closed off room from the rest of the house(door has to stay open...)


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 31, 2012)

There are no pets at all in my place cause I am severely allergic to cats and dogs.


----------



## mugan (Jan 31, 2012)

well you would hate living where i liv


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 31, 2012)

Lets say I came real close to living like this......


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 31, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Lets say I came real close to living like this......
> 
> View attachment 2030264



hahahahaha at the movie i thought it was hella funny! 

that sux tho on the reals.. how bad is it? like you have to take something all the time or you get bad attacks from every thing?


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 31, 2012)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> not rippin on master BKB pff my stuff do have way more fibers and ya a cat hair or 2, but every bud goes through a micro and tweez cleaning durring a steps of harvest but before cure. its a huge pain in the ass but its what needs to be done untill i can have a closed off room from the rest of the house(door has to stay open...)


iv egot a dog whose hair gets into fuckin all my buds so far. but im gonna get my super trim on and pull it all out and do an h202 bath after i cut. living so close to the beach has its draw backs. more chance of powerdery shit and mold effecting u. but im gonna wash them as preventative measures anyways just in case.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 31, 2012)

Well I decided to do another Molasses Drowning with my PLP. I am using my awesome Coffee Can Container for this one. Now I only did this once before Drowning with Molasses. I did a test with it on RM3 thread, the truth about flushing or something like that. I can post the link here shortly if anyone is interested. I did this before with my 1st ever R.Ed Kush plant. It really made the bud very special when I smoked it. So when I did the test it was a stinky smelling mess when it was finally done. I said I wouldnt do it all the time but would do again to really see if I like it or not so here we go.....

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 31, 2012)

> but the cat hair is too heavy to get up in the air like that


this is so untrue 
cats coats consits of about 3 or 4 diff hairs one of dem very fine an does float around especilly when they play


i have a cat an a dog


below a cut an past from about .com
Cats may have from one to three types of hair in their coats, referenced sometimes as "double coat," or "triple coat," plus those distinctive whiskers, which are also hairs.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 31, 2012)

big diff in yo pic takin wit new cam bruh


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> this is so untrue
> cats coats consits of about 3 or 4 diff hairs one of dem very fine an does float around especilly when they play
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I should have specified which coat of hair I was talking about. Thanks for clarifying that.


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 31, 2012)

my dogs hair ends up everywhere and he sheds like im shaving him. lol. just in huge hair chunks. lol. no matter what i do it gets everywhere.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 31, 2012)

There is something in a cats saliva that I am allergic to. Not as much as dog but same thing. I really get hit hard with itchy red spots, swollen eyes, clogged nose and problems with breathing.


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 31, 2012)

yeah that shit blows. sory brotha. im going to do an h202 bath after i chop. what u think?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 31, 2012)

i think its a good idea.


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 31, 2012)

so do i. never done it before tho. it doesnt effect the bud or its potency does it? cuz washing away trichs doesnt sound very cool. i saw the grow bible guys vids on how to do it but dont have all my questions answered yet.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 31, 2012)

Trichs are not water soluble.

Rinsing the buds in water is not going to affect them except for clean them.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 31, 2012)

truedat ................


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 31, 2012)

> my dogs hair ends up everywhere and he sheds like im shaving him


sum dogs coats mixure of 2 to 3 hairs as well 

i now have a boxer all course short hairs 
example akita has 3 hairs one dem like down light an fluffy flyers 
dogs like collies and labs have a light flyers in neck area an back of thies area 
not all dogs in catogory of flyers (i call them) most cats are
i think dogs have a lot to do wit where breed originated from


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 31, 2012)

for sure. thats what i was worried about. lol. i figured it wasnt an issue and it wouldnt effect it.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 31, 2012)

me do that at final sink flush 
i have a short piece of hose connected to my laundry sink 
final flush i also put on sprinkler 
try to blast for dust dead bugs if any never seem to bother foinish product 
an if i did any outside wit it id be water blastin it harder 
get out my super soaker on dat B I


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 31, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> yeah that shit blows. sory brotha. im going to do an h202 bath after i chop. what u think?


I water cured some outdoor a friend of mine gave me once and it worked pretty well. Can't say how it effected flavor though because I don't think it would have tasted very good anyways LOL.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 31, 2012)

View attachment 2031304View attachment 2031303

for instance what is dis 
maybe a strip of bacon in second pic 
a blast of water mught of rid plant of this 
whatever they are 
i assume particales from the soil 
soil itself is a dirty medium (lol)


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 31, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> View attachment 2031304View attachment 2031303
> 
> for instance what is dis
> maybe a strip of bacon in second pic
> ...


damn. hell of a shot!!! how close is that?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 31, 2012)

wit a microscope bro


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 31, 2012)

damnit good sir do not insult me intelligence like that hahaha mine goes to 100x but its not a camera. yours looked closer than 100 is why i asked.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 31, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> View attachment 2031304View attachment 2031303
> 
> for instance what is dis
> maybe a strip of bacon in second pic
> ...


Whatever it is, most people would smoke it and love it lol... b/c they would have no idea. I have no pets and hang my buds on fishing line.... Beyond that its a lot of work keeping the area clean to fight off pests and contaminants. As well all know very well! Pat yourselves on the back gentlemen.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 31, 2012)

all kinds of scopes out dere bro 

look around here bro an relax


http://www.microscope.com/imaging/digital-microscopes/dino-lite/?gclid=CKnH9cnh-60CFYao4Aodh36YOQ


it takes pics makes movies and does time laps 

have agood day


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 31, 2012)

*PLP Molasses Drowning (Coffee Can Style)*

I took some of her fan leaves off and stuck the whole plant with smart pot into my Coffee Can. I than made a heavy Molasses to Water mix, put the brick in there to hold her down and filled her up. I am thinking by Super Bowl she will be dead....



*I filled her pot completely and covered her top as best I can. Back under the light
*


*After 3 hours she sucked down her water level*



*Topped her back up with Molasses and water*



*Some random shots that I liked most*



Peace

BKB


----------



## mugan (Jan 31, 2012)

wow, bad ass coffee can plant


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 31, 2012)

so whats the Molasses do again? i think i missed something here. lol.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 31, 2012)

yeah man thats sweet!



wheels619 said:


> so whats the Molasses do again? i think i missed something here. lol.


Potassium, micros and carbs for the root zone critters


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 31, 2012)

wait what root zone critters? he got bugs? or the beni bacteria?


----------



## mugan (Jan 31, 2012)

as an organic farmer. Molasses is awesome , from speeding up composting times to feeding microbes . shit is dabomb


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 31, 2012)

I like that BKB, that PLP is saucy!!!!!!!!!!! gunna be a real pleaser, and so fat damn!!


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 31, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> wait what root zone critters? he got bugs? or the beni bacteria?


No bugs bro, just drowning a plant in a Molasses/Water mix


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks delicious bro! Have you done this method before? Curious if it helps, is it supposed to produce more resin this way or whats the purpose? Either way it looks amazing as always brotha, keep it up!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 1, 2012)

Plp = dank!! Thats gunna be a 2x4 to the head when its ready!


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 1, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> wait what root zone critters? he got bugs? or the beni bacteria?


Yep its what the good guys in the soil eat


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 1, 2012)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Looks delicious bro! Have you done this method before? Curious if it helps, is it supposed to produce more resin this way or whats the purpose? Either way it looks amazing as always brotha, keep it up!


Not so much looking for more resin as I am looking for a better, smoother, cured smoke. The molasses will speed up the fermentation process! Yes ST I have done it before: https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/409622-truth-about-flushing-7.html. 

Peace

BKB


----------



## duchieman (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey dude, that's a pretty interesting process. Where'd you hear about it? 

I stopped in, and I'm still laughing about it as I type, because my wife just smoked a doobie of MamaDude and out of the blue she says, "wholly fuck is that air weed ever good. I can't believe you were gonna make hash out of it!" She doesn't do resins alone, always in a doobie if ever. She's not the only one. I left a bud with friends and the next time I seen them the reviews were great. Actually, I'm getting a damb good stone out of it myself. I think I still have one seed left, not a hundred percent, but if I do, I'll definitely giver her another crack. 

Cheers bro


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Feb 2, 2012)

good thing my girl had her cmera hahahah what do ya think lol


some one blow it up for BKB (idk how)


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 2, 2012)

Cool shot bro.


^NoR*[email protected] said:


> good thing my girl had her cmera hahahah what do ya think lol


----------



## mugan (Feb 3, 2012)

Hhahahahah , wow that's .... i have no words , its just that cool now i have to go find lil AC/DC ones hahaha


----------



## duchieman (Feb 3, 2012)

mugan said:


> Hhahahahah , wow that's .... i have no words , its just that cool now i have to go find lil AC/DC ones hahaha


I hope it's a Bon Scott edition.

edit. Sorry mugan, I mistook you for someone else. lol Nonetheless, my statement stands. Bon is AC/DC IMO.


----------

